# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قلوب مغلقة (قصة روعة لاتفوتكم)..

## زهور الريف

*"قلوب مغلقة"* 
*أهــــــــداء ..* 
*قد يجرحنا بيوم الألم ..او يعذبنا جبروت وقوة شخص من هذا الزمن..نبكي تاره ..وتارة اخرى نضحك ونبكي معنا ..قد تتقاذنا هذه الانفعلات والاحاسيس والمشاعر ..لكن حتماً سيأتي اليوم الذي تحتضننا ساعات طويله حالة من الأمل ..الأبتسام..السعاده..*
*صفحات قد تجبرنا دموعنا ان تكون هي الحبر ويكون اللون هو السواد ..وصفحات تجبرنا ايضا دموعنا ان تكون هي الحبر ولكن بلا سواد ..فهل ياترى الحياة سواد وبياض ..الا يوجد بينهم لون رمادي الا يوجد تدرجات للوصول الى البياض ومثله ايضا هذا السواد..*
*حروفنا هي مواقف من حياتنا لذلك لنكتب الامل بعد الحزن ..والفرح قبل الالم ..لنخلط بين الاضداد لنخرد بنتيجه واحده هي التوازان ..فلافرح دائم ولاحزن مستمر ..فالحياة متوازنه دائما ..*
*لنجعل نظرتنا للأحزان متفائله وبدل التذمر لنقول معنا هذا ابتلاء من رب العباد فهل سنكون صابرين ..هنا السؤال ..؟؟* 
*الصبر نعمه عظيمه لنتعلم الصبر على الابتلاء حتى تعلم ونتذوق طعم السعاده الحقيقه برضى الله سبحانه وانفراج الكرب والبلاء ..*
*لن أطيل لكن هي كلمات كتبتها دموع دموع السحاب لتكون لكم بدايه لنهايه هي ايضا بدايه وامتداد لعالم من العطاء ..*
*واهداء لأشخاص تطرفوا فبعضهم اتخذ الطرف السالب والبعض الطرف الموجب ..اهديكم يامن اتخذتم الحزن رداء لكم واكتفيتم ..واهديكم يامن سعدتم بالفرح ولهيتم ..ليحمل كل واحد منكم بعض من حزنه وبعضا من فرحه وليتقدم كل واحد خطوه تتبعها خطوه لنصل بالنهايه الى الوسط ونتبادل قليلا من حزن وقليلا من فرح لنعلم ان جمال الحياة لايكون الا بالاعتدال والوسط ..*
*اترككم مع الجزء الاول من قصة ## قلوب مغلقه ##* 
*كانت سرحانه تفكر ..يدها على خدها ورجلها وكأنه تتحرك مع ثواني الساعه من التوتر ظلت مزون دقايق على هالحال وبعدها التفتت على اختها نجود* 
*مزون..تتذكرين نجود لما كنت اقول لك اتمنى اعيش ببيت شعبي نفسي اعيش احساسهم وحياتهم امنيتي اعرف خلف بيوت الطين شو كان ضحكه او دمعه* 
*نجود وتحاول تبتسم..لا وكنت تحلمين تعيشين حياة البدو بخيام الله يستر* 
*تتنهد مزون..شوفي الدنيا كيف عشت ببيت طين بيت شعبي لكن غصب عني مو برضاي آه عليك يادنيا بسرعه حققتي امنيتي لكن خارجها بس مو داخلها والمعنى الحقيقي لها* 
*نجود وتقاوم دموعها ..مزون شفيك اليوم مو عادتك* 
*مزون وترفع الخصل عن وجهها ..وحشتني غرفتي المنتجع مثل ماتقولين وحشني بيتنا كل ركن فيه اشتقت له ابي ارجع اجلس بالصاله الظهر انتظر ابوي يرجع والعصر ادخل بالمطبخ عند امي وهي تعمل الشاهي لابوي والمغرب اتفرج انا وانتي عالتلفزيون بالمكتب وبالليل بمنتجعي احلم وابتسم واضحك تعبت* 
*سكتت مزون وهي تمسح دموعها* 
*نجود وتقاوم دموعها..الله يرحمه ويسكنه الجنه آه ومليون آه يامزون انا الي امووت وانا احس بالاهانه كل يوم اموت وانا احسب مصروفي اخاف يزيد ريال وتختل الميزانيه مزون انا اتعذب اتعذب لكن مهما تعذبت وبكيت اسكت واقول خلاص بكرا تفرج ومليت ولاجاء بكرا ...كتمت باقي الكلام نجود بعد ماحست انها ذبحت مزون بكلامها وحاولت تبتسم وقالت خلاص مزون انتي دوم قويه يالله ندخل عند امي اكيد طفشت لحالها* 
*مزون وتمسح دموعها ..دقايق واجي وراءك*
*دخلت نجود على امها ..* 
*ام مزون بصوت تعبان من جسم هده قوة الزمن وقسوة المرض ..هلا يمه وينكم*
*نجود..ابد كنا ندرس بالغرفه* 
*ام مزون وبتعب واضح..ضاق صدري من الجلسه بالحالي* 
*مزون تدخل ويضحكه ولا كأنها الي تصيح تو..سامحينا الغاليه جبت لك احلى قهوه يالله تفضلي* 
*ام مزون تبتسم..الله لايحرمني منكم* 
*نجود..ولامنك يالغاليه يمه تحسين بشئ* 
*ام مزون..الوجع مو جديد علي يابنتي* 
*مزون..الله يشفيك يارب اقول يمه بروح بعد شوي لعمي واطلب منه فلوس* 
*ام مزون..لاتروحين مابيعطيك*
*نجود..خلاص مزون بكرا المكافأت بتنزل ماله داعي* 
*مزون..طيب مابنخسر نجرب انا بروح انام تعبانه* 
*طلعت مزون تنام وظلت نجود مع امها وهي حاسه وندمانه على كلامها الي قالته لمزون*  
*المغرب صحت مزون وطلعت بهدوء وراحت لللمحل عند عمها ..ولما ماحصلتها نجود توقعت وظلت على اعصابها تنتظرها لانها تعرف عمها مابيرحمها ولابيعطيها الا الكلام الي مثل السم ..دخلت نجود لغرفتها ترتاح شوي ولا حست الا بصوت الباب وقفت عالشباك تشوف وحصلت مزون دخلت*  
*وقفت وراء الباب واخذت نفس حاولت تتمالك الغضب بداخلها ..حاولت تكتم الصرخه من أعماقها ..حاولت تمنع الدمعه وتسجنها داخل عيونها ..لكن ماقدرت ومن يقدر يتحمل الذل ..الأهانه..الظلم ..العذاب*  
*مزون ..حرام تعبت تعبت ياربي ارحمني يارب رحمتك* 
*فتحت نجود الباب وحضنت اختها وهي تقول..مليون مره قلت لك لاتروحين له انتي عارفه انه انسان معدوم المشاعر والأحاسيس* 
*مزون وهي تصيح..ماقدرت لما شفتك امس تتألمين تعانين قدامي حسيت بنار بداخلي حسيت أني انطعن مع كل حرف تنطقينه ماقدرت اتحمل شكل امي وهي تعاني بصمت* 
*نجود وتمسح دموعها..مزون تعرفين اني افضفض لك بس اريح نفسي والا هالكلام ماكنت اعنيه* 
*مزون..تعنيه او لا المهم انه حقيقي نجود لو الظلم ينطق كان قال بس ياناصر ظلمتني عمي تعدا حدود الظلم قولي لي كيف اتحمل واحنا الي اذا دخلنا المجلس فز كل من فيه واولهم زوجة عمك يطلبون رضانا والحين بعد وفاة ابوي رمانا ببيت قديم ولو تمر مليون سنه مابيسأل قولي لي شو اعمل وامي تموت قدام عيني وكل مااطلع ارجع بكلام يسم البدن اختار بيت وراء المحل الي ساكنه ولا مااكتفا بكذا اخذ منه غرفتين مستودعات نجود تعبت من عمي تعبت انهارت مزون وهي تصيح اما*
*نجود وتحاول تبتسم..خلاص يالله ومكافأة الجامعه تكفي ان شاء الله* 
*مزون وتبتسم..لولا المكأفاه والا كان حرمنا من التعليم على باله 800 تشتري دواء ام عندها ضغط وسكر وروماتيزم مااقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل* 
*نجود..يالله اغسلي وجهك وتعالي*  
*مر اليوم حزين على نجود ومزون الي يحاولون يخفون دموعهم عن امهم المريضه الي تحس بدموعهم قبل مايذرفونها لكن مابيدها شئ تعمله الا انها تدعي الله يفرجها عليهم ..*
*الصباح كالعاده طلعت مزون ونجود بدري قبل الساعه ست ونص مع الباص متوجهين للجامعه الي تحتاج منهم وقت لبعد المسافه غير زحمة الرياض بالصبح ..* 
*وصلوا البنات الجامعه وكانوا يتفقون على موعد يلتقون فيه وقطع عليهم كلامهم صوت*
*هلا..السلام عليكم* 
*مزون ونجود..وعليكم السلام*
*نجود..وينك امس ماحضرتي* 
*هلا باابتسامه..خالد كان عندنا وسهرت معه وطنشت* 
*مزون..خلاص انا عن اذنكم باي* 
*راحت مزون وجلست هلا ونجود يفطرون* 
*هلا..شفيها مزون تغيرت كثير* 
*نجود..لا بس تعرفين هالمستوى عندها ضغط* 
*هلا ..الله يعينها ماقلتي لي شلون خالتي*
*نجود بحزن..ان شاء الله بخير* 
*هلا وحبت تغير الموضوع..تخيلي من شفت* 
*نجود..مين* 
*هلا..اختي غاده ولو تشوفين الغرور وربي رفعت ضغطي* 
*نجود بصوت واطي ..من امها وابوها المهم خلينا منهالسيره وقولي لي على شو سهرتوا امس* 
*هلا..ولاشئ خالد وسوالفه طبعا ماتخلى الجلسه من مواعظ صقر لكن كانت حلوه خصوصا ان عندنا خالتي امل* 
*نجود..شو اخبارها*
*هلا..ماعليها مسكينه طفشانه من جلست البيت لكن الله يعينها*
*نجود..يالله ماباقي شئ عالمحاضره* 
*بالمحاضرات*  
*جواهر..مزون شفيك*
*مزون..كالعاده كلمات معتبره من عمي* 
*جواهر..مزون انسي عمك وعيشي حياتك*
*مزون..امنيات تعرفين ان مزون ماتهمني الي يهمني نجود لو شفتيها كيف تصيح وتتكلم تكسر الخاطروامي الي تعاني قدامي وتتعذب*
*جواهر..نجود مو صغيره وعارفه كل شئ وامك برحمة ربي هو الي عالم بحالها وحالكم*
*مزون..المهم انا مابحظر اخر محاظره بطلع امي تعبانه* 
*جواهر..طيب وديها المستشفى* 
*مزون..بحاول اطلع اليوم الظهر وان شاء الله مايصير عمي موجود*
*جواهر..مزون شرايك هالمره استأذني منه ويمكن يرضى*
*سكتت مزون ..اوكي انا بطلع الحين مستأذنه من الدكتوره قبل ابي الحق عالباص وانتي بلغي نجود برساله طبعا على جوال هلا يالله باي*
*جواهر..باي*  
*ركبت مزون الباص ورجعت للبيت وكل تفكيرها عن امها الي خلاص ماعادت قادره تميز او تعرف شئ من الي يدور حولها وصلت ومرت للمحل* 
*مزون..السلام عليكم عمي* 
*العم ناصر بنظره حاده..وعليكم السلام شتبين*
*مزون بصوت كله خوف..عمي بودي امي المستشفى* 
*العم وبنظره قاسيه..ارجعي للبيت لاتخليني ارفع صوتي*
*مزون وبدت تصيح..بس امي تعبانه*
*العم بصوت عالي..مزون* 
*طلعت مزون ورجعت البيت وخاطرها مكسور وغطاها كله مبلول بدموعها الي ماقدرت تمنعها بلحظة احساسها بالذل قدام عمها*
*ظلت مزون جنب امها الي ساعه تكون طيبه ولافيها شئ وساعه ماتعرف شئ من الي يدور حولها حاولت مزون تتحمل وتسكت ..حاولت تكبت الالم داخلها وتدعي ربها بصمت..حاولت تكتم ضرحه متمرده بداخلها ماقدرت طلعت من الغرفه ودخلت على نجود بهدوء الي كانت متوقعتها نايمه لانها حست انها رجعت من فتره ولادخلت على غرفة امها لكنها انصدمت لما شافتها تصيح*  
*مزون..شفيك نجود..؟؟*
*نجود.... تعبت يامزون تعبت لاترفعين صوتك ولاتقولين لي القناعه خلاص كل هالكلام يتبخر بلحظه ارجوك خليني اقول الي احسه خلي هالاحساس المسجون بداخلي يتنفس ينطق تعبت* 
*ارتمت نجود عالسرير ودخلت بحالة بكاء شديده ..حاله من البكاء امدت مزون بقوه لكن قوه دافعها الغضب القهر الظلم ..ظلت واقفه واختها تبكي وبحالة ألم وطلعت من الغرفه ..رجعت تصيح نجود لاحساسها انه اختها تجاهلت احساسها الحقيقي ..لكن بالحقيقه احساسها أثر بشكل كبير بقلب وعقل الاخت الاكبر بسنتين بالعمر والأكبر بسنين من الهم والألم ..طلعت مزون واخذت عباتها لبستها وفتحت الباب وطلعت كان الغضب مسيطر عليها زال الخوف ..ابتعد اوهرب بلحظة الألم مايميز الشخص ولايعرف عواقب الامور ظلت تمشي وتكلم نفسها التعبانه المحتاجه الراحه والسعاده الي افتقدتها دقايق وكانت خارج الحاره القديمه والبيوت الأقدم الى المحلات ثواني وهي امام المحل دخلت وبصوت يرتجف غضب وخوف ..*
*مزون...محمد وين عمي* 
*محمد العامل..مافيه بابا ناصر* 
*مزون..متى يجي ..؟؟*
*محمد ويأشر وراءها..هذا بابا صقر يجي* 
*التفت مزون وشافت ولد عمها صقر نازل من سيارته و داخل ومستغرب من هالانسانه الي تنتظره والهندي تركه وراح ناظرته مزون نظره قيمته فيها من فوق لتحت واستغرب من نظرتها* 
*صقر..خير اختي فيه شئ* 
*مزون..كنت ابي عمي ولاحصلت* 
*صقر..عمك انتي من* 
*مزون وتضحك بسخريه..أنا مزون بنت عمك عبدالله عموما انت وعمي واحد قوله كفايه ظلم وخليه يرجع لنا حلالنا الى متى* 
*صقر يقاطعها ..اولا انتي مين جايبك*
*مزون..بيتنا قريب وراء المحل بيت طين تصدق عمي فيه علينا ويعني الي جابني رجولي* 
*صقر..امشي للبيت اشوف وقبل ماتطلعين غطي عيونك تسمعين* 
*مزون وتضحك بشكل استفز ولد عمها..هذي غيره على المحارم او تسلط او شو اسميها قبل ماتخاف علي او اقول تخاف على الاسم الي يجمعنا خاف من ربك* 
*صقر ...اقسم بالله لو ماطلعتي لاتشوفين شئ مايرضيك*
*مزون..بتضربني عادي يااخي حرام عطونا حلالنا امي كل يوم تموت وانا اشوفها اختي تتعذب وانا اتفرج مو حرام* 
*صقر ويتعوذ من الشيطان..مزون ارجعي للبيت الناس تشوفنا وابوي بقوله يمرك اليوم*
*طلعت مزون وهي عند الباب التفتت وقال..مااستغرب برودك الي هذي سيارتك وهذا غرورك مااستغرب انك تشوفني من فوق وهالنظره المتعاليه لكن من هو ابوك* 
*طلعت مزون وضرب صقر عالطاوله ونادى الهندي يسأله* 
*صقر..هذا مزون كل يوم يجي هنا*
*العامل..لا بس يجي فيه مشكل مع بابا ناصر* 
*صقر ويعطي العامل مبلغ ويقوله يوصله لهم ويقول لهم انه من العم ناصر ويطلع للبيت وهو تفكيره مع هالانسانه المتمرده على كل الاخلاق* 
*دخلت مزون البيت ومرت على امها وتنهدت على حالتها الي تكسر الخاطر ودخلت لاختها الي مازالت بحالة يأس* 
*مزون..هلا نجود للحين زعلانه*
*نجود..وعلى ايه ماتفرق* 
*مزون..نجود رحت لعمي* 
*نجود بخوف ..ليه الحين يجي ويعمل مشكله معنا* 
*مزون..ماحصلته* 
*نجود ..احسن*
*مزون وتبتسم..حصلت ولده الله لايوريك كل الي فيني طلعته عليه* 
*نجود ومتحمسه..اي واحد*
*مزون..اسمع الهندي يقول صقر* 
*نجود..خساره ليته بدر يستاهل صقر كلنا نعرف علاقته مع عمي مو لهناك* 
*مزون..تصدقين خفت يعطيني كف* 
*نجود بحماس ..قولي لي شو صار*  


*ببيت العم ناصر كان التكيف عالي والجو هادي والخدم بكل البيت*  
*بدر..يمه غاده وينكم*
*ام بدر..هلا والله بالغالي* 
*بدر..مامتي ارجوك بنام ولاتصحوني خلوني متى ماشبعت صحيت*
*ام بدر..نوم العافيه* 
*بدر..غاده وينها* 
*ام بدر..ماادري عنها كانها رجعت اكيد بغرفتها* 
*بدر..اوكي بااي مامي* 

*اما هلا كانت تسولف مع خالتها* 
*هلا..خالتي نجود كسرت خاطري اليوم*
*الخاله..اقول هلو خلينا من نجود الحين تعبت وتعبت اعصابي ليه تحرقين اعصابي واذا قلت شئ عن ابوك قلتي لاتقولين شئ اجل اسكتي احسن*
*هلا..طيب هو ابوي*
*الخاله..طيب حلوه ابوي من العيد للعيد تشوفينه*
*هلا..تعالي خالد وينه*
*الخاله..نايم بعد ماطلعتي جلست انا وياه هههههههههههههه نزل صقر دخل سلم ناظرنا وناظر الساعه وقال لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله للحين صاحين* 
*هلا..ههههههههههه بالله شقال خالد*
*الخاله..طبعا كالعاده قال باقي ساعه وننهبل* 
*هلا..ههههههههههههه وصقر اكيد قال رايق عالصبح وطلع*
*الخاله..بالضبط هذا الحوار الدائم*

*الاجزاء ستكون اسبوعيه ..* 
*انتظر آرائكم وانتقاداتكم وتوقعاتكم ..وشكرا لحضوركم اخواتي*
*منقولة وإذا عجبتكم باكملها*

----------


## زهور الريف

في بيت ام صقر دخل صقر وسلم على امه واخته 
صقر..السلام عليكم 
الكل..وعليكم السلام 
ام صقر..لاتكون تخانقت مع ابوك
صقر ..لا ماحصلته بس تخانقت مع بنت عمي 
هلا..من بنت عمك وين شفتها 
قال لهم صقر الي صار 
هلا..غريبه لو نجود اقول يطلع منها هالكلام لانها متهوره مع انه قلبها طيب بس مزون لا تحسب لكل شئ قبل ماتعمله 
صقر..مااعرف الحين يهمني اعرف ليه حالتهم كذا 
ام صقر..وابوك يخلينا نشوف احد او نعرف اخبار احد
صقر..يمه انت مو زوجته خلاص طلقك من سنين ماله حكم عليك
ام صقر ..صح بس له حكم عليهم ولو شافني عندهم بيذبحهم 
صقر..عموما البنت مو هينه وتأخذ حقها 
هلا..غريبه تصدق انا اشوفهم بالجامعه صح علاقتي مع مزون سطحيه بس نجود لا بالعكس وعمرها ماتكلمت عن ابوي او جابت طاريه
صقر..بسلامتهم انا بطلع الحين 
ام صقر..ومتى بتكلم ابوك 
صقر..يمه بحاول ادبر اموري اذا ماقدرت على نهاية الشهر رجعت اشوفه واكلمه 
طلع صقر وظلت امه وبنتها يتكلمون بحال بنات عمهم الي عاشوا بعد العز في بيت طين ايجار
مزون واقفه عند الشباك وسرحانه واختها جالسه عالأرض بحالة صمت 
مزون..الله عليك يادنيا الي يشوفنا قبل مايشوف حالنا الحين كنت اتمنى واحصل الشئ قبل ماانطقه خساره على ذيك الأيام أيام العز والكرامه آه عليك يالكرامه انداست من اقرب الناس من عمي الي ماقصر ابوي الله يرجمه معه اعطاه واكرمه وبالنهايه قال ماعند ابوكم شئ كان مديون وتكرم علينا ببيت طين بحاره من اقدم حارات الرياض ..والي يقهر ان امي تتعذب وأنا مو عارفه مكافأة الجامعه يالله تمشي حالنا لكن مااقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
نجود وتحاول تبتسم..خلاص مزن انسي صح انا اذا جلست مع البنات وشفت هذي تحكي عن ساعه والثانيه عن سفرهم والاخيره عن سيارتهم يضيق صدري لكن بداخلي قناعه أن الي يضيع بالدنيا مايضيع بالاخره 
مزون..تعرفين نجود على حياة ابوي الله يرحمه كان مكأفاة الجامع شئ ثانوي بحياتي احيانا اتركها ثلاث او اربع شهور مااستلمها وبصراحه وقتها اذا وحده من البنات قالت بفرح المكأفاه نزلت استغرب 800 ريال تفرحها توني احس بقيمتها توني اعرف ليه ملايين اعترضوا على قطعها توني اعرف ان هالمبلغ البسيط فاتح بيوت الحين صرت مثلهم اتلهف للمكأفاه وانتظرها واحسب الايام لها توني ادرك ان القليل يعني الكثير وان الكثير يفقدان حلاوة الشئ 
نجود..الا صدق متى تنزل المكأفاه
مزون..ههههههههههه اقول نجود عندي اقتراح بس يمكن مايعجبك 
نجود..تفضلي 
مزون بحذر..انتي خطك حلو ليه ماتعملين لوحات للأطفال وبسعر قليل 
نجود وبصدمه..لا مزون ارجوك مااقدر 
مزون..اسمعي انا اتفقت مع امنيات كل شئ عن طريقها
نجود..حرام ومشاعري 
مزون بصوت عالي ..ادفنيها اذبحيها خلاص انتي يتيمه تحت رعاية ظالم مشاعرك اخر شئ بتفكيره
نجود..اوكي خلاص الي تبين يصير
مزون بحزن..ماهو بخاطري اعمل هالشئ وانتي تعرفين
نجود وتحاول تبتسم ..اوكي لازم نتغلب على الظلم
مزون..بالصبر
ليله انتهت 
بدموع بللت وسادة كل من مزون ونجود ..وانتهت بااغنيه بغرفة غاده وبدر ..وبسعاده وراحه ببيت ام صقر ..وبأطمأنان ببيت الاخ الاكبر لام صقر ابراهيم وعياله واخوانه..
يوم الخميس صحت مزون بدري وجهزت فطور بسيط لكن حست باامها تعبانه مره مو مثل كل يوم والتفتت على نجود الي كانت حاسه بنفس احساسها
مزون..نجود خلينا نطلع نودي امي للمستشفى حالة تعبان اليوم مرره
نجود..واذا شافنا عمي 
مزون..ماعلي منه والي عنده يعمله 
نجود وبعد تفكير..اوكي يالله انا بجهز امي وانتي شوفي لنا لموزين 
مزون..بسرعه 
طلعت مزون وهي خايفه وقدرت تحصل لموزين لكن جبروت عمها كان اسرع 
مسك يدها وجرها بقوه..امشي اشوف طالعه قبالي بعد تأخذين لموزين وين بتسرحين
مزون وهي تصيح..عمي امي تعبانه بوديها المستشفى 
العم..ان شاء الله تموت ادخلي اشوف 
دفها داخل البيت وسكر الباب وجلست مزون تصيح بحرقة قلب وقهر وحست اختها ودخلت غرفتها تصيح من قهرها من حالهم ظلت مزون ساعه بمكانها مو قادره تسيطر على احساسها بالذل والمهانه والضعف بعدها حست على صرخت نجود وراحت تركض لها فتحت غرفت امها وحصلت نجود حاضنتها وتصيح 
نجود وهي تصيح..مااااااات امي ذبحها عمي 
بدموع متدفقه طلعت مزون وفتحت الباب وتغطت وطلعت تركض للمحل دخلت وباعلى صوتها قالت 
مزون بصوت مبحوح ودموع منهمره ..ذبحتها مااتت امي مااتت 
بدر..قص اسكتي فضحتينا 
العم ساكت من الصدمه وصقر مستغرب من رد فعل ابوه 
مزون...يارب جعلك مثل ماحرقت قلبي على امي الله يحرق قلبك يارب على اغلى ماعندك 
العم وبصرخه..طلعوها 
مزون..حرام عليك يالظالم ذبحتها وذبحتني معها 
بدر..مزون اقصري الشر واطلعي 
صقر..خلاص مزون امشي اشوف يالله
مزون..طلعت وهي مو قادره تمشي ظلت عين صقر عليها 
العم..روح شوف امها اذا ماتت خلصوا الموضوع وانت يابدر لاتنسى الي قلت لك
بدر ..ان شاء الله 
العم التفت على صقر..اي خدمه ماعجبك كلامي 
طلع صقر مع بدر الي رفض يروح لبيت بنات عمه لكن صقر طلب من العامل يدله البيت وراح لهم
كانت حالة مزون غريبه حاله غضب كان ممكن يدمر اي شئ دخلت البيت وصرخت بااعلى صوتها...ماتت امي يبه ماتت وين اروح وين من اشكي له من يضمني من يدعي لي يممممه ارجعي خلاص انا ماقدر اعيش بدونك العام ابوي والحين انتي ليه رميتيني بيد ظالم بيذبحني بكل ثانيه 
فتح الباب ودخل صقر بعد ماانصدم من كلام مزون ..مزون مايصير كذا 
تغطت نجود وطلعت حضنت اختها وهي منهاره 
التفتت مزون وصرخت عليه..تعال شوف ابوك تعال شوف الانسان الي اعطاه ابوي واكرمه تعال شوف كيف عيشنا 
وقفت فتحت اول باب بقوه وهي تصرخ ..هذا مستودع كل يوم والثاني جاي لنا العامل وهذا مستودع ثاني هذا مكن بنات عبدالله
تعال اوريك المكان الي ماتت فيه امي امي الي عاشت حياىة الكرامه امي الي عزته ولاعمرها قالت كله شينه عنه صح هو عمي الكبير لكن كبير بظلمه وبطشه كبير بااحتياله كبير بسرقته ذبحني وحرق قلبي الله يحرق قلبه يارب الله لايسامحه لادنيا ولااخره يارب اشوف فيه يوم قريب يارب انتقم منه عاجلا غير اجل يارب دمره عذبه خذ حقي منه ياارب
نجود وتسحب اختها وتدخلها الغرفه وهي منهاره تحضن امها وتصيح 
اما صقر ماقدر يرد بكلمه حصل عذر لها ان امها ميته وكل الي تقوله ماتحس فيه 
صقر..عظم الله اجركم والله يرحمها
نجود وهي تصيح..مابزيد على كلام اختي شئ بس عزاكم ياعيال ناصر ماقبلناه
صقر ولاعرف كيف يواسيهم او شو يقول طلع من عندهم بسرعه وراح لابوه 
صقر..يبه البنات حالتهم صعبه ولاعرفت اتعامل معهم المهم انا بجيب امي وهلا عندهم
ابو صقر..الي تبي اعمله المهم خلصني وبعد ماينتهي العزا تجيب البنات للبيت عندي
صقر مستغرب..بيسكنون عندك
ابو صقر..اجل تبي رجال السوق يأكلون وجهي بنات لحالهم ببيت
صقر ضحك بسخريه على كلام ابوه
ابو صقر..الظاهر كلامي ماعجبك
صقر..مع السلامه 
طلع صقر وجاب امه واخته وخالته الي بمجرد مادخلوا البيت ارتموا البنات بحضنهم وكأنهم حصلوا احد يشاركهم احزتنهم
ام صقر..بس مزون اذكري الله انتي الكبيره
مزون وهي منهاره ..ولاني الكبيره ماقدرت اعمل شئ ماقدرت اوديها المستشفى
ام صقر..مزون هذا يومها اذكري الله وادعي لها بالمغفره 
امل..يالله مزون تعالي معي داخل 
دخلت مزون وتوضت وصلت بالليل بعد ماهدو شوي كان الخبر الصاعقه لهم خبر انتقالهم لبيت عمهم 
مزون..عمي خلنا هنا
ابوصقر..لاتجادلين وامشي قدامي
نجود..بس ياعمي زوجتك ماتحبنا
ابوصقر..حبتك القراده وهو فيه احد يحبكم امشي لايجيك كف انتي وياها 
طلعت مزون ونجود غصب عنهم الدموع على وجههم ولاهم قادرين ينطقون بحرف واحد وصلوا للبيت واستقبلتهم ام بدر الي حتى ماسلمت عليهم 
ام بدر..عندي غرفه وحده فاضيه اجلسي فيها انتي واختك سالي تعلمكم وينها يالله روحزا مهعا 
وبمجرد مادخلوا الغرفه جلسوا عالارض ودخلوا بحالة بكاء هستيريه بعدها انتبهت مزون ووقفت
مزون..نجود اسمعيني امي وماتت الله يرحمها واحنا مثل المسجونات بقصر لكن لازم نعمل لنا نظام نتجنب فيه زوجت عمك
نجود..حتى ماعزتنا حرام عليها
مزون وتمسح دموعها..مو مهم الحين احنا نرجع من الجامعه ماكلين اوكي على طول عالغرفه مانطلع منها الا وقت العشاء ولو يحصل نجيب معنا اكل من الجامعه ونظل بالغرفه
نجود..لامزون حرام كذا الله مايرضى هذا مو يوم ولااثنين 
مزون..مؤقت لحد مانشوف حل المشكله زوجة خالي لو شو ماعملنا مابترضى نسكن عندها وخالاتي صعبه ومستحيل 
نجود..اوكي الحين لازم نتقبل الوضع وبكرا بعلم الله 
فعلا مرت ثلاث اسابيع ونجود ومزون منعزلين بغرفتهم وهالشئ ضايق ام بدر الي تتمنى تخانقهم وترمي عليهم بالحكي راحت لهم فتحت الباب من غير ماتستأذن 
ام بدر..على الاقل ساهموا بثمن جلستكم معنا نظفوا شئ اطبخوا شئ 
مزون..بس هنا الخدم يعملون كل شئ 
ناظرت من فوق لتحت وكأنها تقول وانتم شو فرقكم عنهم وطلعت
التفتت مزون واشرت لاختها..لاتهتمين بكلامها كملي السالفه

----------


## زهور الريف

*بالجامعه جلست نجود مع هلا تسولف لكن بلحظه نزلت دموعها 
هلا..ليه نجود شو فيك
نجود..ولاشئ بس ام بدر زاد ظلمها ومزون متحمله
هلا ..شلون
نجود..تخيلي اذا رجعت تخليها تطبخ على اساس ان طبخها حلو وبعدين تقول اعملي حلا وبعدين قهوه ومايجي الليل الا مزون خلاص مو قادره
هلا..وانتي
نجود..انا اصلا مااعرف اطبخ
هلا..طيب نجود ليه ماقالت لها اعرف
نجود..مزون تعمل كل شئ لخاطري حتى تبعدها عني وانا مو قادره اعمل صدقيني اني انظف البيت ابي اشيل شوي عن مزون
هلا..حسبي الله عليها 
نجود..المهم هلا بطلبك طلب ممكن
هلا..امري
نجود..انا قلت لمزون بكتب لها بحث وبصراحه ماقدرت ابيك تطلعين لي موضوع من النت وتطبعينه
هلا ..من عيوني اقول لخالتي امل او صقر اليوم وبكرا يكون عندك
نجود..تسلمين يارب 
هلا..ولو احنا بالخدمه يالله اوصلك للبيت
نجود..لا مع الباص
هلا مستغربه..ليه مو غاده معها سواق
نجود..لامايصلح احنا نركب مع بنتهم ماعلينا تعودت يالله نروح اكيد مزون الحين بالبيت ياحياتي
هلا ..يالله الله يعينكم*
*ببيت ام صقر الكل كانوا مجتمعين عالغداء وقالت لهم هلا عن حال بنات عمها 
ام صقر..لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
خالد..بالله كيف متحملين بنات عمي عبدالله الي عاشوا حياتهم كلها دلع كيف 
هلا..المشكله مو بنجود لانها ماتسكت تقول الي بخاطرها صح تتهزء بعدها بس ترتاح يعني ترد على مرت ابوي المشكله بمزون الي تسكت وتعمل كل شئ 
امل..طيب ليه تسكت
هلا..راح تستغربون اذا عرفتوا السبب 
خالد..شو السبب 
هلا..لخاطر نجود اختها ماتبي مرت ابوي تضايقها تقول نجود انها تطبخ وتنظف وكل شئ تعمله والبيت ملينان خدم
صقر..والله مسخره الشرهه مو عليها الشرهه على العم وتبيني اروح له يمه وين ارجي الخير منه
ام صقر..صقر انت محتاج مبلغ كبير ولا لك بعد الله الا ابوك جرب
خالد..يمه مستحيل ابوي يرضى 
ام صقر..ليه هعذا ولده ضناه والكبير مابيرده
صقر ويبتسم..يمه مو كل القلوب قلبك
خالد..والله قلب امي مافيه مثله الا صدق يمه كيف تحملتي ابوي
ام صقر وتناظره..خالد هذا ابوك عيب
خالد..طيب عيب ومو عيب انه مايسأل عن عياله مو عيب اني ادخل المستشفى واعمل عمليه ولايسأل عني حتى بالتليفون
امصقر..حتى يظل ابوك
امل وتغير الموضوع..الا صدق ياعيال اختي مابتتزوجون عندي لكم عروس 
صقر..عندك الشيخ خالد يتزوج وياخذها تونسه لابها 
خالد..ههههههههههههه تخيل انا مالي خلق على تحمل المسؤليه 
ام صقر..الله يهديكم انا بروح ارتاح وانت ياصقر روح العصر لابوك يمكن الله يحنن قلبه عليك
صقر وبعد لحظة صمت..محاوله خسرانه لكن بعملها*
*العصر راح صقر لابوه وقاله عالموضوع وطبعا اعطاه مليون عذر وقال بيشوف وضعه ويرد عليه طلع صقر فاقد الامل باابوه واتصل بخاله سعود
صقر..هلا سعود
سعود..اهلين افا الصوت معصب خير
صقر..خلاص تعبت لازم اتصرف المبلف بعد عشر ايام لازم يكون معي 
سعود..قلت اكثر من مره المشروع اكبر من امكانياتك
صقر..سعود انت عارف اني لازم اعمل مشروع كبير حتى اوقف على رجولي لكن المبلغ الباقي مستحيل ابوي يعطيني 
سعود..طيب والحل 
صقر..سيارتي ببيعها 
سعود..لو جابت بتجيب لك ثلث المبلغ والباقي 
صقر..مااعرف المهم ابوي قال بيرد علي بعد يومين وانا فاقد الامل وعمي عبدالعزيز ماودي اطلب منه بصراحه
سعود..اسمع انت انتظر ابوك واذا ااعطاك انا ابيع سيارتي 
صقر ومنصدم..انت
سعود..لاتجادل كثير ايه انا خلاص انا بروح امل ازعجتني تبي امرها وبينا تيلفون باي 
ابتسم صقر على قررات خاله السريعه دائما..باي*
*رجع صقر وحصل هلا الي طلبت منه بحث مزون 
صقر..طيب بحدود كم صفحه 
هلا..مااعرف
صقر..اتصلي اسأليها
هلا..بيت ابوي عشان تذبحني زوجته
صقر يبتسم..مامعهم جوال..
هلا..لا 
صقر..اوكي انا برتاح والصباح تحصلين موضوعين واحد مختصر وواحد لا اوكي
هلا..تسلم اخوي 
صقر..تعالي بسألك الحين امل ليه راحت
هلا باابتسامه..تقول بتروح تشتاق لنا وترجع 
صقر يبتسم ..ايه المهم يالله انا بطلع ارتاح
طلع صقر وظلت امل تتفرج عالتلفزيزن لحد ماوصل خالد وجلس معها* 
*ببيت ابو صقر دخلت مزون على غاده 
مزون..هلا غاده
غاده بنظرات بارده..هلا
مزون..بعد اذنك ممكن استخدم التيلفون 
غغاده..طبعا تفضلي 
اتصلت مزون بجواهر الي استغربت الرقم بعدين ردت 
مزون..هلا جواهر
جواهر..مزون وينك
مزون..اسمعي بكرا مااتوقع احضر 
جواهر..لامزون بينزل لك حرمان تعالي ارجوك
مزون..اسمعي اذا ماحضرت قدمي لي اعتذار
شهقت جواهر..مجنونه حلفتك بالله تجين بكرا ونتفاهم لخاطر امك وابوك تعالي 
دمعت عين مزون ووافقت شكرت غاده وطلعت للغرفه*
*بالغرفه قالت مزون لاختها قرارها 
نجود..خبله انتي تبين تصيرين خدامه لها
مزون..مااقدر انتي تشوفين مافيه وقت 
نجود..مزون اذا اعتذرتي اعتذرت معم واقسم بالله اعملها وكيفك
مزون وتبتسم..خلا ص كله ولاانتي المهم شصار عالبحث
نجود..ولايهمك هلا بتجيبه لك
مزون ولاعجبها..ولاحصلتي غير هلا
نجود..ليه تكرهينها
مزون..عمري ماكرهتها بس مااقدر اتكلم معها ولااغلط على ابوها
نجود..هلا غير صدقيني غير 
مزون..المهم شو اخبار مها اختها
نجود..ماعليها تقول انها بتجي قريب لهم وحتى خالد اخوها تقول بيستقر قريب بالرياض يعني بينتقل 
مزون..امهم طيبه مرره
نجود..كلهم طيبين حتى امل خالتهم 
مزون..صح الا تعالي صقر ماتزوج
نجود..ولااعتقد تقول انه داخل على مشروع كبير ولاهو فاضي 
مزون..الله يوفقهم يالله ننام احسن 
نجود..على قولك على الاقل يجي بكرا بسرعه نروح للجامعه 
مزون..تصبحين على خير 
نجود..تلاقي الخير*
*في بيت ابو صقر وتحديد بغرفته كان مع زوجته يقول اها عن طلب ولده صقر والي اتبعه برفضه حتى ماتزعل عليه 
ام بدر..زين انك رفضت 
ابو صقر..من وين اجيب له
ام بدر وسكتت شوي وبعدها التفتت على زوجها..الا عندي لك حل 
ابو صقر..قولي 
ام بدر..وافق تعطيه المبلغ 
ابو صقر منصدم..اعطيه
ام بدر وتبتسم..بس بشرط
ابو صقر ومتحمس معها..شو الشرط
ام بدر..انه يتزوج مزون ويأخذ اختها معها خلاص مااتحمل اشوفهم عندي بالبيت نقيدين حريتي وحرية بدر نظر عيني مايطلع من غرفته ابدا
ابو صقر ويفكر..شور زين بس تتوقعين يوافق
ام بدر بحماس..وليه مايوافق زواج ببلاش 
ابو صقر..بتصل ه بكرا واقول له 
ام بدر..اذا وافق خلاص الزواج بعده بااسبوع تسمعني 
ابو صقر..ان شاء الله خوش حل على الاقل ارتاح من مسؤليتهم
ام بدر..وارتاح من شوفة وجيهم* 
*من بكرا وصلت نجود ومزون وحصلوا هلا الي سلمت عليهم واعطت مزون الملفات
هلا..تفضلي مزون بصراحه احرجني صقر قال بحث مطول او مختصر ماعرفت وطلع لك اثنين اختاري الي يناسبك وان شاء الله يعجبونك
ابتسمت مزون..ماقصرتي هلا شكرا سامحينا تعبناك
هلا..ولو احنا بالخدمه
مزون..عن اذنكم
راحت مزون والتفتت هلا على نجود..حتى عيونها صارت حزينه ابتسامته تغيرت كثير وين ذاك الوجه والجسم الحلو والابتسامه الي ترد الروح
نجود..والي يشوف مرت ابوك يبقى فيه حيل يبتسم
هلا..ههههههههه يالله نروح 
نجود..جوالك يدق 
هلا ..هلا بااخوي وحبيبي 
خالد..هلو انا عند امل وسعود موجود وناسه تجين عندنا
هلا معصبه..حرام عليك ليه تتصل ترفع ضغطي
خالد..ههههههههههه اقول انتبهي لمحاظرتك
هلا ..بايخه..باي الدكتوره وصلت 
قفلت وعصبت على اخوها
نجود..الا كم عمره خالد 
هلا وتفكر..هو اصغر من صقر بثلاث سنوات واكبر مني بااربع سنوات يعني كم
نجود..يعني صقر 28 وخالد 25 وانتي 21 صح ياحلوه
هلا..ههههههههه صح ياقمر يالله ندخل*
*اما صقر اتصل فيه ابوه وطلب منه يمر عليه وفعلا راح له وبعد السلام قال له ابوه 
ابو صقر..انت عارف اني الحين مأخذ محل جديد غير هالمحل لان الحين اهم شئ الموقع
صقر..بس هنا الفرع الاساسي يبه 
ابو صقر..لامابقفل هذا بس بفتح محل ثاني وعندي ديون بس اقدر اوفر لك الي طلبت 
استغرب صقر وابتسم..مشكور يبه ماقصرت وانا مابطول كلها ست اشهر وارده لك
ابو صقر..وقف اسمع باقي الكلا م انا بعطيك المبلغ بشرط
استغرب صقر..شرط شو ..؟؟
ابو صقر..تتزوج مزون واختها تاخذها تسكن عندك 
وقف صقر وقال .......
*

----------


## زهور الريف

*زء الثاني ..*

*وقف صقر وهو معصب وقال..يبه بنت عمي مو قطعة اثاث تدخلها معي بمساومه
يقاطعه ابوه..اسمع وصلك الكلام يالله رح شف شغلك وافقت تعال نملك الخميس ماوافقت دبر نفسك
طلع صقر وهو معصب واتصل بسعود خاله وقال له يجي البيت واجتمع معه وامه 
صقر بقمة توتره ..شفتي يمه ماقلت لك ابوي مابيعطيني
سعود..الحين وحده بيزوجك اياها الثانيه مجانا 
صقر وعصب..سعود لاتتريق ارجوك مو وقته
سعود معصب..وانا صادق ابوك شلون يفكر يااخي بنات اخوه يرخصهم كذا 
ام صقر..خلصت كلام انت وياه
استحى سعود وصقر انه يرفعون اصواتهم قدام ام صقر 
سعود..تفضلي اختي 
ام صقر..اسمعني لين اخلص كلامي وبعدها رد* 
*صقر..تفضلي يمه
ام صقر..انت طال الزمان او قصر بتتزوج هذا اول شئ وبعدين ماانت صغير سنك مناسب وكبير بعد وغير كذا هذي بنت عمك ويتيمه اما اختها مابنعجز على سكنها معنا وعمك عبدالله وزوجته يستاهلون من يحشم بناتهم 
صقر..يمه انا ماابي اتزوج ولاانا متهيئ الحين ولاتناسبني 
ام صقر..كيفك انا قلت الي عندي ومزون من احسن البنات 
صقر ويدور حجج ..يمه لسانها طويل 
سعود ويضحك..هههههههههه هذا الي مضيق صدرك اصلا اذا تزوجتك مابتنطق ابدا خصوصا انك ماتحكي مع اي احد
صقر..احترت 
ام صقر..صقر بنت عمك يتيمه لاتأخذها عشان تزيد عذابها 
طلعت ام صقر وتركت صقر وسعود ودخل خالد وعرف بالموضوع 
خالد..طيب ليه ماتوافق عمي عبدالله الله يرحمه كلنا نعرف تربيته لبناته يعني البنت ماعليها قصور 
صقر..مو المشكله بالبنت المشكله اني انا مو متقبل الزواج بهالوقت وبصراحه البنت صار لي معها كم موقف ولااعرف مااحس انها تناسبني بعدين بين يوم وليله اتزوج هذا سلق بيض مو زواج 
سعود..انت فكر الى بكرا واستخير والله يوفقك
خالد..بس تعال البنت تدري وموافقه
سعود..ههههههه طموح خالد تتوقع ابوك بيعطيها خبر 
صقر..يصير خير احترت المشكله حتى لو بعت سيارتي وسيارتك مابيوفي المبلغ 
خالد..عشان مره ثانيه تحسبها صح مو تدخل بمشروع وكل يوم طالع لنا بتكاليف زياده طيب اعطيك المبلغ الي عندي مايمشي امورك 
صقر..يااخي قدر الله وماشاء فعل مايكفي يالله انا بطلع ارتاح
سعود..وانا بروح للبيت اكيد امل الحين طفشانه عالعاده
خالد..على فكره انا بعد يومين بسافر تعالوا اسهروا عندنا اليوم 
سعود..اشوف يالله فمان الله 
خالد..الله معك*

*مر الليل طويل على صقر الي كان نادر جدا مايجلس مع نفسه جلسة مصارحه يحاول يفسر مواقفه ويقيم تفعاله ..ظل يسأل نفسه هل زواجه من مزون بنت عمه عبدالله الي الكل يعمل له الف حساب حل صحيح او انانيه منه انه يضيع حياة بنت عمه لسبب ومصلحه تعود له بالاول والاخير ..احتار صقر ساعه يتوصل لقرار واحد مافيه غيره وهو الرفض وساعه يقول بنت عمه وزواجه منها مافيه اي اساءه لها احتار وظل يقول ويعيد بالاخير اجل كل شئ وحط راسه ونام ..*

*اما ام بدر كانت على اعصابها تنتظر موافقة صقر لانها على حسب كلامها راح ترتاح من هم كبير على قلبها وجود البنت رغم انهم منعزلين لكن كان يسبب لها حالة قلق شديده ..*

*الصباح عالفطور الكل كان موجود فتكلم خالد 
خالد..هاصقر اتخذت قرار مامعك وقت وابوك تعرفه 
هل بحماس ا..اي قرار 
خالد..اللقافه ذابحه ناس 
هلا وتلتفت على صقر..اي قرار صقر 
ام صقر..بس اتركوا اخوكم والله يكتب له الي فيه الخير 
صقر..امين يارب انا طالع الحين واتوقع اني اوافق لان ماعندي حل ثاني 
ام صقر ..الله يوفقك
طلع صقر وجلست هلا تحن عليهم لحد ماعرفت الموضوع
هلا..هههههههههه الله صقر ومزون يعني بنكسر الروتين بيصير فيه مشاكل عندنا
ضربتها امها..شو هالكلام 
خالد..ليه بنت عمك ماهي سهله
ام صقر..مزون مافيه مثلها بس ظروفها
هلا..يمكن لكن مااقدر اقول انها سهله يعني هي وصقر راح يحدث انفجارات 
خالد..هههههههه كويس اني مو معكم 
ام صقر..قم انت واختك عن وجهي اشوف 
طلع خالد وهلا وتركوا امهم تفكر بحياة ولدها الجديده الي انفرضت عليه هل بيكون سعيد او لا ولما ماقدرت رفعت يدها لربها تدعيه انه يسعد ولدها ويوفقه بحياته ويرزقه الذريه الصالحه*

*بالسياره كان خالد وهلا يسولفون بطريقهم للجامعه لان خالد تبرع يوصلها اليوم
هلا ..طيب تتوقع مزون توافق
خالد ومبتسم..والله انك على نياتك على قولة سعود وعلى بالك ابوي بيشاورها بيزوجها وبس 
هلا..الله يستر 
خالد..تعالي احنا مو ناقصين مشاكل البنت كيف اخلاقها
هلا بااستغراب..خالد شفيك مزون ونجود بنات عمي عبدالله وتسأل عن اخلاقهم 
خالد..عمي عبدالله الله يرحمه صح مااحد يقول بتربيته شئ بس اخاف تغيروا بعد ماتوفى 
هلا..لا تطمن ماتغيروا بس الحزن والألم دخل حياتهم لكن نظرة الكبرياء مازالت بعيونهم رغم كل شئ 
خالد مبتسم..قلتيها بنات عبدالله ماتهزهم ريح الله يوفقهم
هلا ..بس هنا خلاص بترجع تأخذني
خالد..كأني اعطيتك وجه زياده يالله مع السلامه
هلا وتضحك..مع السلامه* 

*دخلت هلا للجامعه وراحت للقاعه والتفت كل البنات لكن ماحصلت نجود واستغربت لان نجود مستحيل تغيب عن الجامعه مو شطاره لكن لانها تهرب من البيت للجامعه ومثل ماتقول هي المتنفس الوحيد لها* 

*مزون كانت مطنشه محاظرتها وجالسه تسولف مع اعز واغلى صديقاتها جواهر 
مزون..المهم انتي قولي لي شو اخبارك
جواهر مبتسمه..تقدم لي واحد غني وبيحط لي سواق وسياره تحت امري وقصر بأسمي وخدامات من كل الجنسيات ومبلغ وقدره
مزون تقاطعها..الله من وين جاك هذا
جواهر..من وين من عمتي لا المهم هي تقول لامي عنده وعنده وامي تقول اهم شئ اخلاقه والا الفلوس ماتهم بالاخير طلع العلم الاكيد الرجال متزوج وعنده عيال ويبي يتزوجني بالسر 
شهقت مزون وبعدين ضحكت بصوت عالي بالوقت الي وصلت لهم هلا واستغربت من زمان ماشافت مزون تضحك 
هلا ..ان شاء الله دوم اولا السلام عليكم
مزون وجواهر..وعليكم السلام
هلا..وين نجود ليه ماحضرت
مزون..والله نجود مالها خلق ونامت قلت اتركها براحتها وتقول عندها رصيد غياب 
هلا..لو قالت لي ماحضرت بس اوريك فيها
مزون..اجلسي هلا 
هلا..لا بطلع مليت بطنش المحاظره الاخيره 
مزون..معك بطاقة خروج
هلا..لا بس كلمت خالد وترجيته يجي يأخذني وبطلوع الروح وافق 
جواهر..طيب طنشي واجلسي معنا 
هلا وتفكر ..هي مو شينه بتصل 
جلست هلا واتصلت بخالد اخوها 
هلا..حيا الله هالصوت هلا خالي شلونك
سعود..بخير انتي شلونك وليه الشيخه مابتحضرين 
هلا..هههههههه مااقدر مامعي احد اسولف معه 
سعود..وين ربعك
هلا ..كلهم يجلسون بالاول الا نجود بنت عمي ولاحظرت اقول خالي وين خالد
سعود..معي احنا عندك 
هلا..خساره كنت بهون واجلس مع البنات 
سعود..اقول اطلعي لاانزل عليك مخليتنا نضرب مشوار بهالشمس وبعدين تقولين هونت
هلا..خلاص بطلع باي 
سعود.مع السلامه* 

*هلا..سوري بنات مثل ماسمعتوا يالله سلمي على نجود مزون
نجود..يبلغ سلمي على خالتي الله معك
راحت هلا والتفتت جواهر على مزون..طيبه كثير هلا
مزون..اعرف بس مشكلتي احيانا اني مااقدر اتكلم طبيعي معها اخاف اغلط على عمي وهو ابوها مهما كان
جواهر..ماعلينا الحين كم اخوانها
مزون وبتكشيره..اثنين صقر الي كلمتك عنه قبل وخالد ساكن باابها عشان شغله على حد علمي ضابط
جواهر..اها وخالها ساكن معهم
مزون..ماادري انا اعرف ان عندهم خالتهم امل وخالهم سعود ماتزوجوا دائما تحكي لي نجود عنهم مااعتقد انهم ساكنين معهم الا صح امل مطلقه على حد علمي 
جواهر..المهم تعالي ندخل للمبنى احسن من هالشمس 
مزون..يالله* 
*عالغداء اجتمعوا وكانت عندهم خالتهم امل وسعود رجع مع خالد وهلا واجتمعوا كلهم 
وقال لهم صقر قراره
صقر..كلمت ابوي وبلغته بموافقتي 
الكل سكت والتفت له سعود..فكرت زين صقر 
صقر ويتنهد..شوف سعود الموضوع له ايجابيات وله سلبيات خالينا نبدأ بالايجابيات اولها حل مشكلتي ثاني شئ بنت عمي وبكون ارحم عليها من ابوي وزوجته الشئ الثالث مااعتقد اني بحصل بنت احسن من بنات عمي عبدالله اوكي 
سعود..حلو والسلبيات
صقر..الى الان وحده الي هي انا ماكنت مستعد ابدا لزواج بهالوقت ولااشوفها تناسبني لكن ممكن تكون ثنتين اذا بنت عمي كانت مجبوره علي
خالد..لاتتوقع صقر ابوي بيسألها حتى يعني بكلا الحالتين رأئيها مابيقدم او يأخر وكونك تشوفها ماتناسبك انت جبت العيد هذي مو سلبيه هذي فشل قبل البدايه 
صقر..المهم اني وافقت والزواج ايجابياته اكثر لي ولها والمصلحه لنا احنا الاثنين بهالزواج
امل..كلامك حلو بس قبل مااقول مبروك بقول شئ واحد لاتحط ببالك انك تزوجتها غصب عنك حتى مايكون هذا مبرر وعذر لاي تقصير منك
ابتسم صقر لها..تعرفين ياامل يعجبني فيك فهمك للامور 
هلا..احم والي بتتزوجها ماتقل عن امل بالفهم يعني مبدأها اقنعي او اقنعك 
خالد ويضحك..مو بنت عمي عبدالله دائما بكلامه معنا يقول اقنعني وانا اتنازل عن قراري 
صقر..اذا هي مثل عمي عبدالله الله يستر 
سعود..المهم انا بروح امول بتجين معي 
هلا..لا بسلامتك خلها عندنا 
ام صقر وبعد صمت طويل ..وانت ياسعود مابتتزوج
تغير وجه سعود وقال..اذا الله كتب بتزوج عن اذنكم
التفت صقر على امه وكأنه يعاتبها بصمت..لكنها ردت عليه
ام صقر..الي راح مايرجع متى بيفهم 
الكل سكت لانهم حسوا ان ام صقر معصبه حبت تغير هلا الجو
هلا..يمه ماسمعتك باركتي لصقر
صقر ويبتسم..لا ام صقر عرفت قبلكم وباركت لي وصاحت بعد
هلا..خساره ماشفتها 
ام صقر..قومي اشوف شيلي الغداء 
هلا..ياسلام والخدامات
ام صقر..وانتي شو شغلتك حركي رجولك
هلا وبحماس..انتي لو تعرفين المسافه من مبنى اربع الى مبى 24 كان قلت ارتاحي ولاتتحركين 
خالد..هههههههه ايه جامعتكم حاره مو جامعه 
امل..لا وبعد وشوارع كملت 
خالد..هههههههههههه مافيه اشارات 
هلا..تتمصخرون يالله بروح ارتاح 
امل ..بروح معك واخلي ناس بعالمهم
ابتسم صقر وطلعوا البنات وام صقر راحت ترتاح شوي*

*اتصل صقر باابوه الصباح وقال له انه موافق وهالشئ اسعد ابوه وزوجته الا حددت موعد الملكه حتى تتخلص من هم على قبلها..وبسرعة البرق ازعجت زوجها حتى راح للبنات وبلغهم بالخبر وطلعت وتركهم
*

----------


## زهور الريف

*بغرفة مزون واختها كان السكون يعم الغرفه حالة الالم الجامد مسيطره..حالة الصراخ المكتوم تملئ الغرفه..حالة الدموع المنهمره تبكي القلوب ..
نجود بدموع..مزون ليه وافقتي حرام تضيعين حياتك تكلمي قولي لا 
مزون وهي تحاول تمسح دموعها ..اقول لا وهو يقول ملكتك بعد يومين شوفي الااجراءات مع زوجته تبيني اقول لا وزوجته تقول خلاص مااقدر اتحملكم اكثر ارجوك نجود انا الحين مااملك الا اني ادعي الله يرحمني برحمته
نجود..وحلمك تتنازلين عنه بسهوله 
مزون وتمسح دموعها وتوقف قبال اختها..من مات ابوي ضاعت احلامي احترقت بالاهانه المهم الحين خلينا نفكر بالعقل عيشتنا هنا والا عند ام صقر صح مااتمنى ولاواحد بس ام صقر تخاف الله ولابتظلمنا 
نجود بدموع ..انتي زوجة صقر وانا طيب 
مزون وبحده..انتي نجود بنت عبدالله خليك واثقه ان اسم ابوك يكفي عشان الناس تحطك على راسها لكن عمي غير ناكر وظالم وجاحد
نجود..ماقالت لي هلا شئ 
مزون..ياشيخه طنشي احنا بنطلع من سجن لسجن اوسع شوي يعني كله محصل بعضه
نجود..ليه مو متضايقه
مزون ..زمان سمعت كلمه لشيخ نسيت اسمه قال فيه بعض الامور مالها حل الا الصبر يعني مهما عملت مابتغير شئ الا شئ واحد راح تتعب نفسك وهالكلام ينطبق علي مهما عملت مابغير شئ خليني اسكت وارضى احسن واكرم لي 
نجود..طيب ماانتي زعلانه من كلام ام بدر عن صقر وانه اخذك لانه محتاج مبلغ من ابوه
مزون وتبتسم..عاادي وانا وافقت واقتنعت الحين لاني محتاجه اطلع من هنا يعني المصلحه له ولي المهم خلينا ننام وبكرا يصير خير 
نجود..والجامعه
مزون..ملبروح بطنش 
نجود..وانا بعد تصبحين على خير 
مزون..تلاقي الخير 
ماقدرت مزون تنام ليلتها مهما انكرت وادعت موت حلمها ماتقدر حلمها من اول ايام مراهقتها حلمها بالشاب الي ترتبط فيه شكله اخلاقه تعليمه حياتها معه تفاصيل كثيره تحطمت بقرار من عمها الظالم..عمها الي بسهوله غير مسار حياتها من حياة العز الى الضيم والاهانه والحين رماها لمصير مجهول ماتعرف هل الصوره الوحيده الي تحملها لصقر كفيلها باانها ترسم لها مستقبل يعوضها عن حلمها.. صرخه مكبوته قالت لا والف لا..لا اسلوب صقر وتعامله معها بالمحل اعطاها اشاره ان حياتها بتكون معه حلوه بالعكس بتكون جحيم ولازم تبدأ بالاستعداد له بكل قوتها وعلمها ومنطقها وتنحي عاطفتها بفترة زواجها وتعطيها اجازه طويله مالها نهايه كان هذا قرار مزون قبل ماتنام ..*

*استغربت هلا من غياب بنات عمه وتوقعت انهم زعلانين على الي صار والمشكله انها ماتقدر تتصل تخاف ترد عليها زوجة ابوها ..*

*انتهت الاجراءت وتمت الملكه سافر خالد لابها حتى يباشر شغله لان اجازته انتهت ورجع صقر للبيت وحصل امه وخالته امل جالسين جلس معهم
ام صقر..الله يسعدك ياولدي ان شاء الله
امل..مبروك صقر الف مبروك
صقر باابتسامه باهته ..الله يبارك بحياتكم*

----------


## زهور الريف

*ام صقر..قال ابوك شئ عن الزواج
صقر ويفكر..لا قال لي وهو طالع متى ماتحب تعال خذ زوجتك 
امل..يعني مابيعمل لها زواج 
صقر..مادخلت معه بالتفاصيل لانه كان مستعجل 
ام صقر..كلمه وشوف شو يقول 
صقر..طيب الحين ابي ارتاح بطلع للملحق وابي شاهي لان عندي موعد مهم بعد ساعه 
امل..من عيوني اعمله لك
صقر وهو طالع..تسلمين امووله 
طلع صقر وراحت امل تعمل له الشاهي وشوي الا الخدامه عند ام صقر 
سالي..ماما فيه حرمه يبي انتي 
ام صقر..حرمه بهالظهر من 
سالي..مايعرف
ام صقر..لايكون وحده مسكينه
امل وهي طالعه..شفيك سالي 
ام صقر..اطلعي شوفي من عند الباب تقول حرمه تبيني 
امل ..اخاف بقول لصقر يطلع معي 
ام صقر..بتفضحينا اطلعي شوفي الحريم لااقوم انا 
امل ومعصبه ..طيب خلاص بطلع 
طلعت امل وراحت للحريم 
مزون..هلا امل 
امل مستغربه..اهلين هلا مزون تفضلوا 
مزون وهي تتمنى الارض تنشق وتبلعها ..خالتي فيه لان بصراحه 
سكتت مزون واحتارت امل..تفضلوا 
نجود وتحاول تكون قويه بدل مزون ..ماعليك امر نبي خالتي شوي 
استغربت امل وراحت تنادي ام صقر الا على طلعت صقر واستغرب 
صقر..عندكم احد
امل..هذي زوجتك ونجود مااعرف شكلها تصيح
راح صقر بااتجاه البنات واستحت مزون اكثر 
صقر..حيا الله بنات العم تفضلوا 
سكتوا البنات وفتح الباب صقر لانه شاف شئ عنده حصله شنطتين 
صقر ورافع حاجب..من جابكم هنا 
مزون وتحاول تكون قويه رفعت عيونه بااتجاه صقر وعينها بعينه ..مرت عمي قالت خلاص اطلعي انتي واختك انتهت مدة اقامتك وتكرمت علينا بسواقها يوصلنا لاننا مانعرف البيت 
صقر وعصب من الخاطر على مرت ابوه..زين تفضلوا البيت بيتكم 
دخلت نجود ومزون للبيت وشالت مزون بكل قوه الغطاء عن وجهها وسلمت على ام صقر الي حضنها 
ام صقر..هلا والله ببنتي الف مبروك 
مزون ونزلت دموعها..الله يبارك فيك
صقر كان واقف عند الباب معصب مصدوم متفاجئ من تصرف زوجة ابوه مو عارف يرحم مزون لانها بهالموقف او يحاول يستوعب انه صار مسؤل وزوجته بالبيت معه رغم انها معطيته ظهرها وللان ماشافر وجهها ..*
*بكل قوه مسحت دموعها ووقفت مزون والتفتت بجهة صقر الي رغم كل شئ كان لازم يرفع عينه يشوف الانسانه الي بنظره كانت متمرده على كل الاخلاق وتهاجم بقوه لخاطر امها واختها..لازم يشوف الانسانه الضعيفه الي انهارت وصاحت لفقدان امها مصدر حمايتها بعد الله..لازم يشوف الانسان الي دخل مع ابوه بمساومه عليها..لازم يشوف زوجته ..هالكلمه اجبرته يرفع عينه تجاهها ..شافها..*
*بنت مستحيل احد يقدر يقول انها حلوه او لا ..لسبب بسيط ان الدموع بوجهها كانت بمثابة مثير لقوه كامنه بداخله تجاه ابوه ..بلحظه شاف صورة عمه عبدالله الانسان الطيب المحترم الي مافيه احد تخيل ان بنته الي كان يفتخر فيها بكل مكان تكون بيوم زواجه بدموع اهانه وذل قطع عليه تفكيره كلام امه لخالته امل
ام صقر..امل خذي نجود بغرفة هلا لانها بتكون معها ومزون وديها جناح صقر 
ترددت مزون ونجود لكن امل شجعتهم ووصلت نجود ودخلت مع مزون غرفة صقر الي كانت مقلوبه فوق تحت
وقفت مزون عند باب الغرفه وهي تتفحص مكانها سجنها الجديد ..الفوضى كانت ماليه الغرفه الثياب بكل مكان والكتب عالارض والمفارش مو مرتبه وغير كذا لفت انتباها طفاية زقاير راحت عندها ورفعتها وابتسمت بسخريه ورجعتها 
امل ..شفيك مزون
مزون..ولاشئ 
امل..مزون خلاص هنا حياتك الجديده لازم تتقبلين الوضع وصدقيني صقر طيب 
مزون..ماتفرق معي امل عاادي لكن ماحبيت ادخل بهالشكل ماتوقعت ولا واحد بالميه عمي يعمل لي زواج بس ماتوقعت اني ..
سكت مزون وجلست على طرف السرير ونزلت دموعها راحت لها امل وحاولت تهديها 
مزون..سامحيني امل بداخلي بركان من غضب بداخلي نار تحرقني خليني اتكلم اقول اني انهنت اقول اني انظلمت حاولت اسكت ولااوضح عند نجود بس خلاص كل شئ له حد وانا صبري وصل حده ..دخلت مزون بحالة بكاء شديده اربكت امل الي حاولت تهديها
امل..مزون صدقيني صقر طيب 
مزون بدموع..آه ياامل لو تعرفين شلون بديت احرق احلامي امنياتي كلها لحظة خطبتي وزواجي سنوات حلمت فيها مثل اي بنت بس عمي تجاوزها همشها مايعرف انه باع احساسي 
امل..ان شاء الله صقر بيعوضك
مزون..صقر يعوضني عن شو عن اهانة كرامتي عن مساومته مع ابوه علي يعوضني عن شو عن حلم سنوات تنافي كل صفات صقر امل صقر مو هو الشخص الي تمنيت ارتبط فيه رغم اني اجهله لكن صفه وحده تخليني اقول الي الدخاان شرط اساسي على حياة ابوي مستحيل كنت بتنازل عنه امل انا تعبانه 
انهارت مزون وسكتت امل وعطتها فرصه تهدئ وفعلا شوي وسكتت مزون ومسحت دموعها 
مزون..اسفه امل على كلامي لكن لحظة انفعال سامحيني 
امل باابتسامه..ولايهمك صقر ولد اختي وانتي مثل اختي 
مزون..اتمنى كلامي مايوصل
قاطعتها امل..افا عليك تطمني*
*اما ام صقر كانت تكلم ولدها الي كان بيطلع 
ام صقر..الحين زوجتك توها واصله وتطلع تبي تفشلنا
صقر وماسك اعصابه..يمه عندي موعد لازم اطلع بعدين خليها ترتاح 
امصقر..خلاص اطلع مع السلامه
صقر..يمه لاتزعلين بس انا ماعملت حسابي انها بتجي اليوم عندي شغل صعب ااجله
ام صقر..خلاص يصير خير لاتتأخر 
صقر..ان شاء الله فمان الله 
ام صقر ..الله معك* 
*طلع صقر على دخلت هلا الي دخلت سلمت على امها وجلست 
هلا..شفيك يمه ليه تبتسمين
ام صقر..بنات عمك وصلوا قبلك بشوي
هلا مستغربه..اي بنات عمي 
ام صقر..اي بنات عم زوجة اخوك مزون ونجود
هلا وتتلفت ..شلون وصلوا توهم 
ام صقر..الشكوى لله الظالمه طردتهم 
شهقت هلا..يمه بروح اشوفهم فوق هم
ام صقر..نجود بغرفتك ومزون بغرفة صقر 
هلا بصوت عالي..بغرفة صقر يمه ماشفتيها الصبح كانت ملاهي 
ام صقر..انقلعي اشوف بدلي وخذي الخدامه وامل فوق نظفوها يالله فضحتونا 
طلعت هلا وهي تضحك مرت على جناح صقر وحصلت الباب مفتوح 
هلا..كلوووووووش ياهلا ويامرحبا بزوجة اخوي نور البيت 
ابتسمت زون وسلمت عليها بعدها استأذنوا البنات وعند الباب قالت هلا 
هلا..مزون عاادي غرفة اخوي تفشل بس ثواني ببدل واجي مع الخدامه
مزون..لاتعبين نفسك انا بنظفها 
هلا..لا ياكبرها عند الله عروس وتنظفين يالله شوي وراجعه*
*طلع صقر معصب من البيت لكن ماراح للموعد لاتوجه بسرعه جنونه عند ابوه بالمحل وقف سيارته ودخل* 
*صقر..السلام عليكم 
ابو صقر..وعليكم السلام خير شعندك
صقر معصب..يبه لو بنات اخوك خدم ماعملتهم كذا ليه بيخسرك تيلفون حتى اجي انا اخذ البنت ليه كسرت بنات اخوك تطلعها مع سواق لبيت زوجها تطردها وهي ماتم على زواجها غير ساعات 
ابو صقر عصب..احمد ربك اني عطيتك فلوس واطلع اشوف
صقر..مشكور يبه ماقصرت بس تأكد انه عطيني المبلغ بمقابل مو هديه او عطيه من اب يحب ولده
ابو صقر ووقف..اطلع اشوف اذا انا ساومت واطيتك مقابل انت رضيت فيه يعني انت مثلي 
صقر حس بالخجل ورد بسرعه..عالاقل انا مابكون مثلك 
طلع صقر وهو معصب وابوه عصب منه ..ماعرف شو يعمل مستحيل يرجع توجه لبيت خاله ابراهيم عند سعود حتى يفرغ الغضب بداخله
عند خاله سعود الي كان منتظره* 
*سعود بقلق ..شفيك وجهك متغير 
صقر..ماوصلك خبر
سعود..خير 
قال صقر لسعود كل الي صار 
سعود..يااخي ابوك هذا انسان غريب كيف يقدر يرخص بنات اخوه بهالشكل 
صقر وقف ..ماتحملت بصراحه موقف لعدوي مااتمناه شكل البنات ماكان سهل مهما ادعوا القوه واضح ان فيه احساس مكسور بداخلهم
سعود ويحاول يهديه..المهم انت لاتحسس البنت انها مهانه كفايه الي صار 
صقر ويتنهد..سعود موقف مو سهل حتى انا يااخي حياتي انقلبت بيومين كيف بتكيف مااعرف 
سعود..حاول وبتظبط ان شاء الله
صقر وعينه عاللوحه..الى الان ترسم فيها
سعود وعينه عاللوحه..هذي هي قلب سعود وعقل سعود هالوحه بتخلصني من اشياء كثيره وبتريحني من احساس معذبني 
صقر..انت معذب نفسك 
سعود وبحزن..عذاب فعلا كل احساس صادق بهالدنيا عذاب 
صقر..وين خالي ابراهيم 
سعود..بالشغل تو عبدالله كان عندي وطلع
صقر..والله اشتقت له انسان قلبه صافي مثل ابوه
سعود..الله يوفقه 
صقر..هههههههههه ماودي ارجع للبيت 
سعود..خلاص حرام احساس البنت ارجع وعيش حياتك قول لنفسك حياتي حلوه وبتشوفها حلوه 
صقر..حياتي حلوه هههههههههههه اقول خلك مع احساسك وعذابك فماان الله
سعود باابتسامه..الله معك
مرت ساعتين راحت فيها امل للبيت ونظفت هلا ومع الخدامه غرفة صقر وتركت مزون بالغرفه حتى تأخذ راحتها ..الكل بغرفته يرتاح مافيه غير مزون محتاره ياترى وجودها هنا بهالمكان بالتحديد صح او تعدي على حقوق الغير هل من حقها تجلس بغرفته وهي ماشافتها الا سلام عابر لكنها بالاخير فضلت تنتظر وبكل برود قدرت تتصنعه جلست عالكنب بغرفة الجلوس بجناح صقر تنتظره عشر دقايق وحست بصقر فتح الباب تعدلت ودخل
صقر وواضح انه متوتر..السلام عليكم
مزون بصوت حاولت يكون عادي..وعليكم السلام 
جلس صقر..كيفك مزون
مزون..الحمد لله 
لحظة صمت قطعتها مزون..اسفه صقر بس ماكان عندي خيار ثاني ماحبيت احرجك 
قاطعها صقر..انسي خلاص انتي ببيتك الحين وابوي اعرفه ولايهمك 
سكتت مزون ولاقدرت ترفع عينها وخصوصا لما جاء ببالها موقفها من صقر بيوم وفاة امها وقبل كا بالمحل مد يده صقر بظرف لمزون
صقر..تفضلي مزون هذا حساب فتحته بأسمك البطاقه بعد يومين بتكون عندك ودخلت فيه مهرك
مزون ورفعت عينها مصدومه..مهري
صقر..ايوه ماحبيت اعطيه ابوي 
مزون..بس انا مااحتاج شئ 
صقر ..لا تحتاجين اممم او حتى لو ماتحتاجين هذا حقك المهم هالموضوع منتهين منه انتي شايفه الغرفه مو مهيئه ههههه كانت غرفة عزوبي لكن لمدة اسبوع بننتقل لغرفة امي 
مزون مستغربه..وخالتي
صقر ..امي لها تقريبا سنه تنام تحت يعني غرفتها انتقلت تحت لانها ماتقدر تطلع
مزون..الي يريحك 
صقر..اوكي يالله ننزل الغداء
وقف صقر بيطلع 
مزون..صقر 
وقف صقر والتفت لها ..ايوه
مزون..فيه احد يعني اخذ معي شالي اتغطى 
صقر بابتسامه ..لا مافيه الا انا اذا حابه تجلسين بشالك حتى عني مثل الحين هذا شئ ثاني 
نزلت عينها مزون على جسمها وانتبهت انها حاطه الشال على اكتافها ابتسمت وطلع صقر وتبعته تحت*
*تغداء صقر وامه ومزون اما نجود وهلا اكلوا لهم شئ خفيف وناموا ..*
*ام صقر..مزون تعالي ابيك شوي 
صقر باابتسامه..يعني ماينفع تقولين قدامي
ام صقر..لا ماينفع الا تعال سعود وينه ماشفته من يومين 
صقر..الله يسلمك سعود يرسم لوحه ومشغول
ام صقر..الله يرحم حاله من هالخرابيط
ابتسم صقر وطلعت مزون مع ام صقر لغرفتها جلست عالارض وجلست جنبها مزون 
ام صقر..ان شاء الله ارتحتي معنا مزون
مزون..الحمد لله خالتي 
ام صقر..شوفي يمه انتي بنت عبدالله الي الله يشهد انه ماقصر معي ولامع عيالي كلهم وامك غاليه علي حيل وانتي من غلاة بناتي والحين زوجة الغالي نور عيوني صقر شوفي يمه عدني بمكانة امك واذا احتجتي شئ قولي لي اما طلعتك لسوق خلاص انا بكلم امل اطلعي معها اشتري جهازك انا عارفه عمك ماعطاك فرصه 
مزون..تسلمين خالتي الله يطول عمرك بس انا ماحبيت اضيق عليك انا واختي ونجي عندكم فجأه 
ام صقر..ماعلينا من هالكلام نجود مثل هلا عندي يالله يمه روحي عند صقر ترى مايحب ينام الظهر 
مزون باابتسامه ..ان شاء الله* 
*طلعت مزون وحصلت صقر يقرأ جريده بالصاله جلست عالكنب حس فيها صقر 
صقر..انتهى الاجتماع
ابتسمت مزون..انتهى صقر ممكن اسالك سؤال 
صقر..تفضلي 
مزون..ليه وافقت تتزوجني ..؟؟*

*...............*
*هنا ينتهي النزف الثاني والى لقاء قد يكون به بعض من فرح وبعض من امل وبعض من سعاده ..*

----------


## زهور الريف

:evil:  :evil:  وينكم؟؟


المهم بنتابع..... :sad2:  :sad2: 
*الجزء الثالث ......*

*استغرب صقر من سؤالها ونزل الجريده 
صقربهدوء ..اول شئ اقربي مابأكلك ثاني شئ بجاوبك بس مو انا بااول الصاله وانتي بااخرها كذا حتى الخدامه بتسمع كلامنا 
استحت مزون وقامت وجلست قريبه نوعا ما منه 
صقر..اوكي ليه هالسؤال 
مزون وهي منزله رأسها ..ابي اعرف
صقر..وليه تعرفين شو الفايده
مزون وعينها بالارض..بعرف شو الثمن الي باعني عمي فيه
صقر وعصب من كلمة باعني..حلوو صراحتك حلوه انتي تشوفين ان زواجك مني 
قاطعته مزن..لا افهمني انت او غيرك مو المشكله بالشخص الي ارتبطت فيه المشكله بعمي ليه وافق مو معقوله لله كذا
صقر وفهم وجهة نظرها..هالمره يابنت عمي انا الي اخذت الثمن مو ابوي 
مزون وتحاول توضح له انها مو عارفه بالموضوع ..كيف..؟؟
صقر..انا صريح وبقول لك الصدق شوفي مزون انا بصراحه امر بأزمه ماليه حاولت اني اتصرف ماضبط معي الموضوع المبلغ محتاجه خلال ايام ولاعندي وقت وغير كذا راح يساهم خالد وسعود لكن اخذت بنصيحة امي ورحت لابوي قلت ياعل وعسى يعطيني جزء من المبلغ ومثل ماتوقعت اعطاني مؤشر انه مايقدر وتفاجأت فيه باليوم الثاني موافق لكن بشرط اني اتزوجك طبعا هذا كان صدمه لي من ناحيتين الاول انتي ماتوقعت ابوي يعمل ببنت اخوه كذا الشئ ثاني اني ولده الكبير توقغت يساعدني ولما رفض حصلت له مبرات حاولت اقنع نفسي فيها بس لما وافق بشرط عرفت انه قادر بس ماييبي يساعدني ماكان امامي الا خيارين الاول اتزوجك واثبت نفسي من خلال مشروعي او ارفض واخسر طبعا فكرت بعقل وحصلت ان مزون هي بنت عمي ومو اي عم عمي عبدالله الي الكل يشهد بتربيته لبناته وزواجي منها حل لي ولها لكذا شفت الزواج منطقي
قال لها صقر الموضوع بصدق ولارفعت عينها طول ماهي تسمع كلامه الي كمله ..
صقر..مزون انا مستفيد صح لكن زواجي منك مو بهدف طلاق او شئ اخر فكرت بعقلي ووافقت 
رفعت مزون عينها وكان واضح انها تقاوم دموعها وهالشئ ضايق صقر الي قال ..طيب ممكن اعرف انتي ليه وافقتي 
مزون باابتسامه كلها سخريه..وتتوقع كنت اقدر اقول لا لكن فكرت مثلك بالعقل وشفت ناركم ولاجنة عمي 
عقد صقر حواجبه..ان شاء الله مع الايام بنعرف هل هي نار او جنه سواء لي او لك 
قطع عليهم صوت جوال صقر الي ابتسم ورد وظلت مزون تراقبه
صقر شاب هيئته حلوه ماهو وسيم بقدر ماهو جذاب ..وغير كذا فيه بحضوره قوه تحسس اي احد انه ممكن يحتمي فيه بعد الله ..صقر فيه شئ واحد يميزه عن جميع اهله ضحكته الي انصدمت مزون لما سمعتها وابتسمت غصب عنها ..لما ضحك وهو يكلم مااهتمت هو من يكلم او ليه يضحك الشئ الي اهتميت فيه احساس الفرح الي ساد الغرفه بمجرد ماضحك حست ان صقر انتبه لها وهي مركزه عليه غيرت عينها وظلت تسمعه 
صقر..سعود حلفتك بالله اعطيني هالوحه 
صقر..اوكي اقبل بها هدية زواجي 
صقر...ههههههههههههاي لا سعود مستغني نبي فرح مو سواد
صقر ..اوكي اشوفك بالليل 
صقر..سلم على اموول الله معك 
سكر صقر والتفت على مزون..هذا خالي سعود يسلم عليك ويقول لك مبروك
مزون..الله يبارك فيه متزوج هو 
صقر..لا سعود رافض الزواج بالبيت هو وامل وخالي ابراهيم وعياله 
مزون..امل حبيتها رغم ان لي فتره ماشفتها 
صقر..مع الايام بتعرفيها اكثر 
سكتت مزون وصقر احتار شو يقول لها لكنها قطعت عليه صمته
مزون بتوتر ..صقر ماعليه اكمل دراستي 
صقر وبسرعه..طبعا ماتحتاج سؤال انتي اي مستوى 
مزون..سابع
صقر..يعني باقي مستوى واحد لازم تكملين اي تخصص 
مزون..تربيه خاصه 
صقر..بالتوفيق مزون تعالي نطلع للغرفه طلعي اغراضك على جنب والخدامات ينقلوها واذا تحبين خلي هلا تساعدك وانا بطلع اتفق معهم وراجه اذا احتجتي شئ اتصلي فيني 
مزون..ان شاء الله 
طلع صقر وظلت مزون بمكانها تحاول تستوعب كل الي صار لها*

*بعالم ثاني كان سعود منسجم مع لوحته والوانه كان بعالم سيطر عليه الحزن والألم بعالم مافيه مكان للبياض عالم كله سحاب اسود ..عالم سماه سعود "عالم دموعي" قطعت عليه انسجامه امل 
امل باابتسامه ..اقدر ادخل سعود
ابتسم سعود.."عالم دموعي" عمره مايرفض احد
امل ..هههههه رغم انه عالم حزين لكنه حلو 
سعود ويتأمل لوحته ..ليه حلو هل لانك اخترتي الحزن لحياتك
تغير وجه امل وسكتت 
سعود..ليه الهروب يامل واجهي نفسك واعترفي حتى ماتتعبي رغم عذابي مرسمي سميته بااسم هالعذاب حتى يظل هالاعتراف بوجهي وين مااروح
امل وتغير الموضوع..ماقلت لي خالد مااتصل فيك
ابتسم سعو لانه فهم قصدها..اتصل ويقول الاسبوع الجاي بيجي 
امل..مارحت لام صقر تبرك لها 
سعود..الا صدق كيف زوجة صقر بيمشي موضوعهم او تتوقعين لا 
امل وتضحك..يحتاجون وقت طويل حتى يتكيفون على بعض
سعود وقصد هالكلمه التفت لامل ورفع حاجبه وقال ..بس انتي مااحتجتي وقت طويل 
عصبت امل وطلعت من عند سعود الي يتعمد انه ينغزها بالكلام ..راحت غرفتها وارتمت عالسرير وصاحت ..صاحت حياتها الي دمرتها بسبب جهلها ..بسبب مراهقتها ..بسببب غرورها ..بسبب غبائها ..ضيعت ست سنوات من حياتها توها تتذكر تبكيها ..*
*اما مزون بعد ماانتهت من كل شئ اتصلت بصديقتها جواهر 
مزون..هلا والله جوجو
جواهر..اهلين وينك 
مزون..ههههههههه مااعرف شو اقول لك عموما امنيات بكرا بطنش اول محاضره محتاجه اكلمك اوكي 
جواهر ..امنيات دائما بالخدمه اوكي عيوني بطلع احط العشاء لاهلي اوكي 
مزون..الله معك 
سكرت مزون على دخلت نجود وهلا الي جلسوا معها 
نجود..من تكلمين 
مزون..امنيات 
هلا بااستغراب..امنيات سعوديه هذي 
نجود..هههههههه هذي جواهر 
هلا بحماس تسأل ..ليه تناوها امنيات
مزون وبحزن واضح ..لان كل شئ بحياتها امنيه ماتتحقق لكذا من عرفتها وهي تقول انا امنيات 
هلا..غريبه شكلها مرره مرتاحه 
مزون..الراحه بالقلب مو بالشكل ياهلا 
هلا..امممممم صح بس تعالي مزون ان شاء الله ارتحتي عندنا
مزون باابتسامه..الحمد لله
هلا ..ان شاء الله دوم يارب 
مزون..ان شاء الله الجميع يارب 
نجود..بتروحين للجامعه مزون 
مزون بااستغراب..اكيد بروح
هلا..بتروحين وانتي عروس 
نجود..صح مزون شلون 
مزون يلا مبالاة ..عاادي
هلا..ليه ماتأخذين اجازتك لانك متزوجه تعطيك الجامعه اسبوعين 
نجود..والله معها حق 
مزون..يصير خير بس بكرا انا بروح 
نجود بتردد ..مزون بطلع رقم جوال
مزون وتفكر..براحتك
نجود..شفيك ..؟؟*

----------


## زهور الريف

*هلا..بطلع اجيب لنا شئ من المطبخ 
طلعت هلا وكملت نجود كلامها..تكلمي مزون
مزون..مافيني شئ بس سبحان الله من ايام كنا نجمع المكأفاه والحين شوفي شلون 
نجود وبدموع ..مزون كنا نجمعها ولاتكفي لعلاج امي وخلاص امي راحت وربي عوضنا خير والا انتي مو مرتاحه مع صقر 
مزون وتبتسم..ماامداني ارتاح او لا لكن مبدئيا كل شئ تمام على فكره اعطاني بطاقة ودخل فيها مهري 
نجود ..احلفي 
مزون..والله
نجود..فيه الخير والله 
مزون..مع انه حقي لكن مثل ماقلتي لو واحد غيره ماعملها 
نجود..اسمعي انا بطلع الحين احس اني تعبانه بنام واخاف بعد يجي صقر بكرا لنا كلام ثاني يالله تصبحين على خير 
مزون..تلاقي الخير* 
*طلعت نجود لهلا بالمطبخ وراحوا غرفتهم اما ام صقر دخلت تنام لانها متعوده تنام بدري بعد ماتأكل شئ خفيف مابقى غير مزون الي احتارت شو تعمل بالاخير شغلت التلفزيون وجلست تتفرج*
*صقر كان مع سعود بالرسم وكان ناسي الوقت ولاانتبه الا لما قاله سعود
سعود..صقر خلاص ايام زمان راحت زوجتك بالبيت 
ارتفعت عين صقر عالساعه الي كانت حول 12 ..الله تأخرت 
سعود باابتسامه..مسكينه بتقول هذا اولها 
صقر..ايه والله الله يستر 
سعود..شكلك مايطمن
صقر ويتنهد..خليها على الله فمان الله
سعود..الله معك 

وصل صقر للبيت ودخل بهدوء توقع الكل نايم لكنه اتفاجئ بنور الصاله وكانت مزون غافيه عينها وهي تتفرج حست بصوت الباب وبسرعه صحت 
صقر..السلام عليكم
مزون بصوت تعبان..وعليكم السلام
صقر..اسف تأخرت بس غصب عني 
سكتت مزون ماردت لانها ماعرفت شو تقوله 
صقر..تفضلي نطلع ننام الا اذا ماودك 
سكتت مزون وطلعت مع صقر لغرفتهم تنام ..*
*دخلت مزون بهدوء قبل صقر للغرفه تلقائياً جلست عالكنبه من غير احساس حاولت تضم نفسها بيدينها ..دخل صقر قفل الباب التفتت ووقف مكانه..منظر جمده مكانه للمره الثانيه يشوف الدموع بوجهها للمره الثانيه يحاول يشوفها كمرأه كزوجه للمره الثانيه يرفع عينه حتى يشوف زوجته ملامحها شكلها لكنه ينصدم بدموعها لكن هالمره غير ..هالمره الدموع كانت غزيره الالم يحاول ينطق ظل دقيقه واقف مو عارف شو يعمل حاول يتقدم يقرب عندها وبصعوبه جلس قريب منها نوعا ما..
صقر..سامحيني مزون تأخري كان 
تقاطعه مزون وتوقف..انا مااصيح لانك تأخرت
دموعي صرخه تعبير عن الم وجروح بداخلي ياولد عمي دموع تعاني من ايام وشهور ودها تتحرر من عيوني ..التفتت مزون له وكملت..ياولد عمي لكل شخص نقطه تحول مهمه بحياته لكن انا غير انا عندي نقاط عندي جروح ماات ابوي وتغيرت نظرتي للحياة ظلمنا عمي واكل حقنا وتغير المفهوم الى ان القوه الي المنتصره سواء عادله او ظالمه ماتت امي وعرفت ان كل شئ صح بحياتي كان خطأ لان الاخلاق والاحترام ماهي مع الظالم اهاني عمي وزوجته وكنت خدامه وعرفت ان الموت من اجل الحياة احيانا له معنى لكن لما ساوم حتى على الموت خلاص ماات احساسي تدمر 
صقر ومصدوم من كلامها..ساوم على الموت
مزون..ايه انا كنت ميته ببيته لاانت ولا غيرك ممكن يتخيل الاهانه الي كنت اعيشها واداريها عن نجود
ببيت عمي اخو ابوي كنت خدامه كنت مهانه كانت زوجته ترميني بأبشع الكلام وابشع التهم كانت تذبح كل يوم احساسي لحد مامات وكنت راضيه اموت بس نجود ماتحس ماكنت ابي اموت انا وهي كنت اتمنى وحده من بنات عبدالله الرجل الطيب تعيش وتشوف جمال الحياة بالرضى والعدل والامان ..ياولد عمي عمي حتى وانا ميته ساوم علي باعني خسااره على ايام شفته فيها قدوه شفت فيه صورة الاب خساره على الايام الي افتخرت فيه لكن مااقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل سامحني ياولد عمي لكن صبر له حد ولاعدت اتحمل بداخلي نار تحرقني 
سكتت مزون وسكت صقر وبعد فترة صمت تكلم صقر بصوت هادي ومتزنصقر..اسمعيني يابنت العم انا ماالومك على كل كلمه قلتيها لكن بقول لك شئ واسمعيني بمنطق وعقل بنت عبدالله ..زواجي منك طريقته خطأ بنظرك 
قاطعته مزون..وبنظرك كلنا انجبرنا
صقر..اوكي نقول خطأ بنظرنا لكن هل يعني اني ارفضه بعد ماحصل ..هل انكر انك زوجتي بعد مااخذت المبلغ ..وهل ممكن ترجعين لبيت ابوي ..يامزون انا نفسي بعد الي سمعته مابرضى احنا تزوجنا وزوجنا كان نتيجه مرضيه لي ولك واحتمال يكون زواج ناجح او على اقل تقدير تقليدي مزون عن نفسي احول اتكيف مع وضعي ونعم احتاج وقت وانتي حاولي وحطي ببالك نجود بالنسبه لي مثل هلا وامنى انك ماتنسين نفسك عيشي حياتك اختك بينا ومعنا ولاراح يصير لها شئ صدقيني اتمنى ترضين بواقعك وتقبلينه حتى لو كنت مو الشخص الي تتمنين ترتبطين فيه 
سكتت مزون وسكت صقر وهذا يدل على قبول الموضوع من الطرفين بهالشكل والطريقه ..*
*
عالساعه سبعه صحت مزون ماعرفت شو تعمل تصحي صقر او لا لكنها قررت تسأل هلا طلعت لها ..بعد مادخلت الغرفه 
مزون..صباح الخير 
هلا ونجود..صباح النور
مزون..هلا بسألك صقر كيف دوامه يعني اصحيه او لا 
هلا باابتسامه..دوامه يطلع عالساعه تسع يعني اتوقع بدري 
مزون..من بالعاده يصحيه 
هلا..الساعه واذا تأخر اكيد امي ترسل له الخدامه
مزون بااستغراب ..الخدامه
نجود..بس اكيد ماتدخل لاتخافين 
ابتسمت مزون وطلعت لغرفتها وشافت جوال صقر مضبوط عالساعه ثمان كملت لبسها وطلعت للجامعه ..
بالجامعه التقت مزون جواهر وبدت تحكي لها كل شئ صار لها 
جواهر..يعني انتي الحين عروس 
مزون باابتسامه..شفتي الدنيا
جواهر بصوت واطي..اسكتي لااحد يسمعك فضحتينا عروس ومداومه اسمعي مزون انا امنيات صح لكن خليني احقق بعض امنيات فيك بكرا اوراقك توصاني واقدم لك اجازة زواج وعيشي حياتك على كلامك ولد عمك محترم وشكله طيب ليه تبدين حياتك كذا 
مزون..ياشيخه هو تزوجني عشان الفلوس 
جواهر..حتى تقدرين تخلينه يعرف انه من الصفقه ماكسب الا مزون
مزون..ههههههههه تعبت من احلامك تصدقين تذكريني بالروايات الي كنت احلم وانا اقراها واتخيل ان بالدنيا شئ اسمه حب 
جواهر وتقاطعها..صار مافيه الا وهم الحب حفظتها مزون ارحمي نفسك وقلبك عذبتيه حرام
مزون..وليه اعيش بكذبه
جواهر..الحب ماهو كذبه مزون 
مزون..بحياتي مافيه الا عاطفه وحده حقيقه الي عاطفة الاب والام اما غيرها ماشفت واستحاله اصدق انه وجود كل الي يستخدمون الحب كذابين يأخذونه وسليه للوصول لغايه كذابه حقيره صدقيني الحب كذبه
جواهر..تعرفين امنيتي تحبين صقر ويعشقك حتى يتبدل مفهوم الحب عندك
مزون..هههههههههههه كل كلامك امنيات وهذا يدل ان الحب مابيتحقق المهم تعالي قولي لي كيف وضعك بالبيت 
جواهر..عاادي اليوم مثل بكرا وبكرا مثل اليوم 
مزون..الله يسعدك 
جواهر..آمين 
بالبيت صحى صقر ماحصل مزون عرف انها طلعت للجامعه لكنه سأل نفسه سؤال ماحصل له اجابه قال يسأل هلا اتصل عليها وكانت بالمحاظره وبصوت واطي ردت 
هلا..نعم
صقر..ههههههههه ليه تردين بالمحاظره المهم مزون كم رقم جوالها
هلا..مامعها
انصدم صقر..مامعها هو فيه احد بوقتنا الردي مامعه 
هلا..ايه
صقر..بااي اذا شفتيها خليها تتصل فيني 
هلا ..طيب 
سكرت هلا وبسرعه قالت لنجود وارسلوا مسج على جوال جواهر وكان مقلب حلوو منهم 
فتحت جواهر المسج وقرته " مزون اتصلي بصقر ضروري معصب عليك مررره لانك طلعتي ماقلتي له "
مزون..بدينا شفتي الحب 
جواهر..طيب حجه يمكن اشتاق لك المهم كلميه واعتذري منه 
مزون ومعصبه..على ايش اعتذر 
جواهر..اعتذري وبس 
مزون ..هاتي اشوف 
جواهر..طيب بروح اشتري لنا شئ نأكله
اتصلت مزون واستغرب صقر الرقم ورد ..
صقر..الو نعم 
مزون بخوف..هلا صقر 
صقر باابتسامه..هلا مزون 
مزون..اسفه صقر بس توقعت انك عارف اني بروح الجامعه ماكان قصدي اطلع من غير مااقول لك
صقر مستغرب..شفيك مزون انا ماقلت شئ على روحتك للجامعه
مزون بعفويه..البنات يقولون انك معصب لاني رحت ماقلت لك
صقر...اي بناات 
مزون..نجود وهلا 
صقر..ههههههههههههههاي لايهمونك كذابات 
مزون وغصب عنها ابتسمت ..طيب تبي مني شئ صقر
صقر..الظاهر مستعجله 
مزون..لا مو قصدي بس 
صقر يقاطعها..عموما مزون وانا راجع بطلع لك رقم اوكي 
مزون وبعد تردد..ياليت يكون لنجود رقم
صقر..ولايهمك المهم متى راجعين
مزون..احتمال انا بعد ساعه البنات عندهم تاخير 
صقر..اوكي خير ان شاء الله فمان الله
مزون ..الله معك
امل صحت عالساعه عشر وظلت تطلع من مكان لثاني ومن غرفه لغرفه ماهي عارفه شو تعمل دخلت مرسم سعود وظلت تتفرج على لوحات واحزانها حاولت تشوف لوحة امل او فرح ماشافت الا السواد والاحزان طلعت ونزلت وحصلت نوره زوجة اخوها ابراهيم
امل..السلام عليكم
نوره بالابتسامه المعهود..وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
امل..شلونك نوره
نوره..الحمد لله انتي شفيك
امل..ماعندي شئ اسويه مليت 
نوره..الله يرزقك بوظيفه 
امل..ان شاء الله 
لحظة صمت حاولت نوره تكلم امل لكنها شافتها سرحانه وتركتها لحد ماامل قررت تقطع الصمت 
امل..شلون عمي والبنات وخالتي 
نوره..كلهم بخير ونعمه شرايك تروحين معي الاربعاء 
امل..بشوف الا اخوانك شلونهم
نوره باابتسامه..بخير لكن اذا تحبين تسالين عن احد معين 
امل ماقدرت ترفع راسها لكن نوره طيبه وكملت ..بخير تطمني امي تقول مكلمهم من ثلاث ايام تطمني وطمني قلبك 
طلعت نوره وتركت امل بحيرتها والمها واحزانها ..
بالبيت رجعت مزون وجلست مع خالتها اما البنات كان عندهم تأخير ..
ام صقر..شوفي مزون ماابي تحسين انك غريبه هذا بيتك من اليوم فاهمه
مزون..الله يخليك ياخالتي 
ام صقر ..والله خالد معورني قلبي عليه اتصلي عليه يمه وعطيني اكلمه شوفي الرقم عندك 
مزون ..ان شاء الله 
اتصلت مزون لخالتها وطلعت لغرفتها بوقت وصول صقر..
صقر..السلام عليكم يمه
ام صقر..وعليكم السلام وراك تأخرت جوعتنا
صقر..ههههههههههه ماتأخرت انتي الي جايعه اليوم لايكون مافطرتي 
ام صقر..لا فطرت على الوجيه الزينه
صقر يبتسم..من وجيهه 
ام صقر..وجه زوجتك 
صثؤ ويلتفت..الا صدق ماصلت 
ام صقر..الا وصلت توها طلعت من عندي يمكن راحت تبدل ملابسها 
صقر..طيب سعود بيمر عليك اليوم
ام صقر..الله يحيه البيت بيته
صقر..يالله وين الغداء 
ام صقر..اصبر لين تنزل زوجتك
صقر..ان شاء الله 
مزون..السلام عليكم
صقر..وعليكم السلام جوعتينا على قولة امي ههههههه
مزون..ثواني ويكون الاكل جاهز 
ام صقر..اجلسي الخدامه تجيبه 
مزون..لاخالتي انا بجيبه ماعليه 
طلعت مزون والتفتت ام صقر..مشاء الله عليها من جت عندنا كل شئ هي الي تعمله شكله ماتحب شغل الخدامات
صقر مبسوط..والله عندك دقة ملاحظه يمه معلومه خطيره 
ام صقر..شتقول انت 
صقر..سلامتك
بالقصر المليان بالخدم ..المليان بالفرغ العاطفي ..القصر ..الفارغ من الاحساس الاسري..القصر الي من كبره تحس كل شخص ساكن ببيت لحاله..بيت ابو صقر الي كان هالبيت من اخر اهتماماته ..
اما ام صقر ماكانت تعرف شو يعني مملكتي بيتي عيالي ..كانت تعرف تلبس عبايتها وتطلع من بيت لبيت ومن زواج لثاني من سوق لمجمع وهذي حياتها ..انسانه استغنت عن الاجمل والاهم والاولى ..وذهبت خلف المظاهر الزايفه هذي ام بدر ..الي ماتعرف ان ولدها هايم على وجهه شايف الحياة بالمقلوب كل القيم عنده عقد وكل المبدي خرافات ..مايعرف شو يعني احترام ولا يعرف يعني شو حقوق وواجبات ..انسان تخلى عن واجباته تجاه ربه بالتالي من الطبيعي يتخلى عن كل الواجبات الاخرى..اما غاده البنت الجامعيه الي ماتعرف من الجامعه الي تجمع البنا ت والانخراط مع صديقات الفساد او مايسمون بالشلل المميزه وكان حلمها ان تكون شله تكون هي الاساس بها وبدت تسعى لهالشئ وحققته وماكانت تعرف ان التقليد الاعمى هو اقصر الطرق للوقوع بالاخطاء ..
بغرفه مغطاه بالدخان فتحت الشباك غاده وهي تكح من كثرت الدخان الي توها مبتدءه فيه ..
غاده..كح كح يالله ..بس لازن اكون اقوى واقوى حتى اكون رئيسة الشله بجداره ههههههههه
طلعت من الغرفه بعد مالبست عبايتها الي تحتاج عبايه وراحت للمقهى تقابل شلتها ..والام والاب في عالم اخر ..
مر اسبوع على زواج صقر ومزون انتهى جناح صقر والنتيجه كانت مرضيه تدل على ذوق صاحبها ..اما علاقة مزون بصراحه عاديه جدا..نجود بااسبوع تكيفت على البيت واهله ولاحست انها غريبه بينهم ..وامل تقريبا كل يوم عندهم علاقتها بمزون صارت اقوى من اول ..وهالشئ اسعد مزون لانها حصلت انسانه تحكي لها عن صقر بحريه ومن غير قيود..
امل..مزون اقول لك شئ 
مزون..قولي
امل..انتي محظوظه بصقر مو لانه ولد اختي لكن صقر فعلا مميز وانتي بعد لكن احسك مقيده نفسك 
مزون..من ناحية صقر مميز اوكي لكن قيودي احتاج وقت تى اتخلص منها 
امل..ماعلينا ماقلتي لي شلون صديقتك الي رديت عليها من يومين شكلها حبوبه
مزون..جواهر صديقة عمري حبوبه لكن حظها بالارض 
امل..لكذا اسمها امنيات 
مزون..ايه 
امل..ياشيخه كلنا بالهواء سواء 
مزون..خالد بيجي اليوم
امل باابتسامه..ماتشوفيني هنا من الصبح خالد مو ولد اختي لا خالد اخوي وصديقي وغير كذا مستشاري 
مزون..لاحظة هالشئ من كلامهم 
امل..خالد غير سعود وصقر الي تقريبا يشبهون بعض بكل شئ 
مزون..الا الضحكه
امل..ههههههههههه شلون
مزون..ماادري صقر ضحكته مختلفه 
امل..مزون كل شئ بصقر مختلف حاولي تتعرفي عليه بهدوء وبحب وصدقيني مابتندمين يالله بطلع اعمل لي قهوه اجيب لك 
مزون..لا انا بطلع انظف غرفتي تعالي عندي اوكي 
امل..اوكي
اجتمعوا الكل بالصاله صقر وامه ومزون وامل هلا ونجود الي بدت تتعود على جلستها وهي متغطيه بينهم شوي ودخل خالد بعد دق على صقر وطلع له ..
صقر بعد ماسلم على اخوه ..هلا شفيك ليه مادخلت
خالد باابتسامه..ماادري قلت اخاف زوجتك 
قاطعه صقر..خالد مزون ونجود على طول بيكنوا معنا وصدقني بتعرفهم زين وبتعرف ان بنات عمي عبدالله ماينتظرون احد يعطيهم خبر بالعكس دائما مستعدين المهم تعال سلم عليهم 
دخل خالد بعد ماتغطت مزون..
خالد وسلم على امه وهلا وامل وسلم على مزون..
خالد..مبروك مزون الله يسعدكم
مزون بصوت واطي..الله يبارك فيك
خالد..هلا ومرحب ببنت عمي شلونك نجود
نجود..الحمد لله 
استأذنت نجود وطلعت بعدها مزون للمطبخ وجلس خالد مع اهله وطبعا بالاخير طلع مع امل برا ..
جلس خالد وحس ان امل مو على بعضها ..
خالد..اموله شفيك ..؟؟
امل..سلامتك المهم ماقلت لي شو اخبارك
خالد..لاجديد المهم كيف بنات عمي ان شاء الله كل شئ اوكي 
امل باابتسامه..الى الان تمام البنات متربيات صح صدقني منطقهم حلو واسلوبهم احلى 
خالد..شلون 
امل..مافيه عقل طاغي على عاطفه ولا العكس 
خالد..تتوقعين ان رأيك صح على حد علمي اي مرأه عاطفته متفوقه على عقلها
امل..اوكي صح بس بمواقف معينه باانفعالات شخصيه تعكس عاطفتها مو بشكل عام واو رأي شخصي 
خالد..اموول تستاهلين هديه
امل..المهم تكون تسوى 
خالد ويغمز لها..تسوى صدقيني 
امل ..نشوف 
طلع خالد جواله واتصل وامل تراقبه حط سبيكر وينتظر يرد عليه 
بمجرد مارد المتصل وقال ..الووو حطت امل يدها على قلبها

*

----------


## زهور الريف

*هلا..بطلع اجيب لنا شئ من المطبخ 
طلعت هلا وكملت نجود كلامها..تكلمي مزون
مزون..مافيني شئ بس سبحان الله من ايام كنا نجمع المكأفاه والحين شوفي شلون 
نجود وبدموع ..مزون كنا نجمعها ولاتكفي لعلاج امي وخلاص امي راحت وربي عوضنا خير والا انتي مو مرتاحه مع صقر 
مزون وتبتسم..ماامداني ارتاح او لا لكن مبدئيا كل شئ تمام على فكره اعطاني بطاقة ودخل فيها مهري 
نجود ..احلفي 
مزون..والله
نجود..فيه الخير والله 
مزون..مع انه حقي لكن مثل ماقلتي لو واحد غيره ماعملها 
نجود..اسمعي انا بطلع الحين احس اني تعبانه بنام واخاف بعد يجي صقر بكرا لنا كلام ثاني يالله تصبحين على خير 
مزون..تلاقي الخير 

طلعت نجود لهلا بالمطبخ وراحوا غرفتهم اما ام صقر دخلت تنام لانها متعوده تنام بدري بعد ماتأكل شئ خفيف مابقى غير مزون الي احتارت شو تعمل بالاخير شغلت التلفزيون وجلست تتفرج

صقر كان مع سعود بالرسم وكان ناسي الوقت ولاانتبه الا لما قاله سعود
سعود..صقر خلاص ايام زمان راحت زوجتك بالبيت 
ارتفعت عين صقر عالساعه الي كانت حول 12 ..الله تأخرت 
سعود باابتسامه..مسكينه بتقول هذا اولها 
صقر..ايه والله الله يستر 
سعود..شكلك مايطمن
صقر ويتنهد..خليها على الله فمان الله
سعود..الله معك 

وصل صقر للبيت ودخل بهدوء توقع الكل نايم لكنه اتفاجئ بنور الصاله وكانت مزون غافيه عينها وهي تتفرج حست بصوت الباب وبسرعه صحت 
صقر..السلام عليكم
مزون بصوت تعبان..وعليكم السلام
صقر..اسف تأخرت بس غصب عني 
سكتت مزون ماردت لانها ماعرفت شو تقوله 
صقر..تفضلي نطلع ننام الا اذا ماودك 
سكتت مزون وطلعت مع صقر لغرفتهم تنام ..

دخلت مزون بهدوء قبل صقر للغرفه تلقائياً جلست عالكنبه من غير احساس حاولت تضم نفسها بيدينها ..دخل صقر قفل الباب التفتت ووقف مكانه..منظر جمده مكانه للمره الثانيه يشوف الدموع بوجهها للمره الثانيه يحاول يشوفها كمرأه كزوجه للمره الثانيه يرفع عينه حتى يشوف زوجته ملامحها شكلها لكنه ينصدم بدموعها لكن هالمره غير ..هالمره الدموع كانت غزيره الالم يحاول ينطق ظل دقيقه واقف مو عارف شو يعمل حاول يتقدم يقرب عندها وبصعوبه جلس قريب منها نوعا ما..
صقر..سامحيني مزون تأخري كان 
تقاطعه مزون وتوقف..انا مااصيح لانك تأخرت
دموعي صرخه تعبير عن الم وجروح بداخلي ياولد عمي دموع تعاني من ايام وشهور ودها تتحرر من عيوني ..التفتت مزون له وكملت..ياولد عمي لكل شخص نقطه تحول مهمه بحياته لكن انا غير انا عندي نقاط عندي جروح ماات ابوي وتغيرت نظرتي للحياة ظلمنا عمي واكل حقنا وتغير المفهوم الى ان القوه الي المنتصره سواء عادله او ظالمه ماتت امي وعرفت ان كل شئ صح بحياتي كان خطأ لان الاخلاق والاحترام ماهي مع الظالم اهاني عمي وزوجته وكنت خدامه وعرفت ان الموت من اجل الحياة احيانا له معنى لكن لما ساوم حتى على الموت خلاص ماات احساسي تدمر 
صقر ومصدوم من كلامها..ساوم على الموت
مزون..ايه انا كنت ميته ببيته لاانت ولا غيرك ممكن يتخيل الاهانه الي كنت اعيشها واداريها عن نجود
ببيت عمي اخو ابوي كنت خدامه كنت مهانه كانت زوجته ترميني بأبشع الكلام وابشع التهم كانت تذبح كل يوم احساسي لحد مامات وكنت راضيه اموت بس نجود ماتحس ماكنت ابي اموت انا وهي كنت اتمنى وحده من بنات عبدالله الرجل الطيب تعيش وتشوف جمال الحياة بالرضى والعدل والامان ..ياولد عمي عمي حتى وانا ميته ساوم علي باعني خسااره على ايام شفته فيها قدوه شفت فيه صورة الاب خساره على الايام الي افتخرت فيه لكن مااقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل سامحني ياولد عمي لكن صبر له حد ولاعدت اتحمل بداخلي نار تحرقني 
سكتت مزون وسكت صقر وبعد فترة صمت تكلم صقر بصوت هادي ومتزنصقر..اسمعيني يابنت العم انا ماالومك على كل كلمه قلتيها لكن بقول لك شئ واسمعيني بمنطق وعقل بنت عبدالله ..زواجي منك طريقته خطأ بنظرك 
قاطعته مزون..وبنظرك كلنا انجبرنا
صقر..اوكي نقول خطأ بنظرنا لكن هل يعني اني ارفضه بعد ماحصل ..هل انكر انك زوجتي بعد مااخذت المبلغ ..وهل ممكن ترجعين لبيت ابوي ..يامزون انا نفسي بعد الي سمعته مابرضى احنا تزوجنا وزوجنا كان نتيجه مرضيه لي ولك واحتمال يكون زواج ناجح او على اقل تقدير تقليدي مزون عن نفسي احول اتكيف مع وضعي ونعم احتاج وقت وانتي حاولي وحطي ببالك نجود بالنسبه لي مثل هلا وامنى انك ماتنسين نفسك عيشي حياتك اختك بينا ومعنا ولاراح يصير لها شئ صدقيني اتمنى ترضين بواقعك وتقبلينه حتى لو كنت مو الشخص الي تتمنين ترتبطين فيه 
سكتت مزون وسكت صقر وهذا يدل على قبول الموضوع من الطرفين بهالشكل والطريقه ..


عالساعه سبعه صحت مزون ماعرفت شو تعمل تصحي صقر او لا لكنها قررت تسأل هلا طلعت لها ..بعد مادخلت الغرفه 
مزون..صباح الخير 
هلا ونجود..صباح النور
مزون..هلا بسألك صقر كيف دوامه يعني اصحيه او لا 
هلا باابتسامه..دوامه يطلع عالساعه تسع يعني اتوقع بدري 
مزون..من بالعاده يصحيه 
هلا..الساعه واذا تأخر اكيد امي ترسل له الخدامه
مزون بااستغراب ..الخدامه
نجود..بس اكيد ماتدخل لاتخافين 
ابتسمت مزون وطلعت لغرفتها وشافت جوال صقر مضبوط عالساعه ثمان كملت لبسها وطلعت للجامعه ..

بالجامعه التقت مزون جواهر وبدت تحكي لها كل شئ صار لها 
جواهر..يعني انتي الحين عروس 
مزون باابتسامه..شفتي الدنيا
جواهر بصوت واطي..اسكتي لااحد يسمعك فضحتينا عروس ومداومه اسمعي مزون انا امنيات صح لكن خليني احقق بعض امنيات فيك بكرا اوراقك توصاني واقدم لك اجازة زواج وعيشي حياتك على كلامك ولد عمك محترم وشكله طيب ليه تبدين حياتك كذا 
مزون..ياشيخه هو تزوجني عشان الفلوس 
جواهر..حتى تقدرين تخلينه يعرف انه من الصفقه ماكسب الا مزون
مزون..ههههههههه تعبت من احلامك تصدقين تذكريني بالروايات الي كنت احلم وانا اقراها واتخيل ان بالدنيا شئ اسمه حب 
جواهر وتقاطعها..صار مافيه الا وهم الحب حفظتها مزون ارحمي نفسك وقلبك عذبتيه حرام

مزون..وليه اعيش بكذبه
جواهر..الحب ماهو كذبه مزون 
مزون..بحياتي مافيه الا عاطفه وحده حقيقه الي عاطفة الاب والام اما غيرها ماشفت واستحاله اصدق انه وجود كل الي يستخدمون الحب كذابين يأخذونه وسليه للوصول لغايه كذابه حقيره صدقيني الحب كذبه
جواهر..تعرفين امنيتي تحبين صقر ويعشقك حتى يتبدل مفهوم الحب عندك
مزون..هههههههههههه كل كلامك امنيات وهذا يدل ان الحب مابيتحقق المهم تعالي قولي لي كيف وضعك بالبيت 
جواهر..عاادي اليوم مثل بكرا وبكرا مثل اليوم 
مزون..الله يسعدك 
جواهر..آمين 

بالبيت صحى صقر ماحصل مزون عرف انها طلعت للجامعه لكنه سأل نفسه سؤال ماحصل له اجابه قال يسأل هلا اتصل عليها وكانت بالمحاظره وبصوت واطي ردت 
هلا..نعم
صقر..ههههههههه ليه تردين بالمحاظره المهم مزون كم رقم جوالها
هلا..مامعها
انصدم صقر..مامعها هو فيه احد بوقتنا الردي مامعه 
هلا..ايه
صقر..بااي اذا شفتيها خليها تتصل فيني 
هلا ..طيب 
سكرت هلا وبسرعه قالت لنجود وارسلوا مسج على جوال جواهر وكان مقلب حلوو منهم 
فتحت جواهر المسج وقرته " مزون اتصلي بصقر ضروري معصب عليك مررره لانك طلعتي ماقلتي له "
مزون..بدينا شفتي الحب 
جواهر..طيب حجه يمكن اشتاق لك المهم كلميه واعتذري منه 
مزون ومعصبه..على ايش اعتذر 
جواهر..اعتذري وبس 
مزون ..هاتي اشوف 
جواهر..طيب بروح اشتري لنا شئ نأكله

اتصلت مزون واستغرب صقر الرقم ورد ..
صقر..الو نعم 
مزون بخوف..هلا صقر 
صقر باابتسامه..هلا مزون 
مزون..اسفه صقر بس توقعت انك عارف اني بروح الجامعه ماكان قصدي اطلع من غير مااقول لك
صقر مستغرب..شفيك مزون انا ماقلت شئ على روحتك للجامعه
مزون بعفويه..البنات يقولون انك معصب لاني رحت ماقلت لك
صقر...اي بناات 
مزون..نجود وهلا 
صقر..ههههههههههههههاي لايهمونك كذابات 
مزون وغصب عنها ابتسمت ..طيب تبي مني شئ صقر
صقر..الظاهر مستعجله 
مزون..لا مو قصدي بس 
صقر يقاطعها..عموما مزون وانا راجع بطلع لك رقم اوكي 
مزون وبعد تردد..ياليت يكون لنجود رقم
صقر..ولايهمك المهم متى راجعين
مزون..احتمال انا بعد ساعه البنات عندهم تاخير 
صقر..اوكي خير ان شاء الله فمان الله
مزون ..الله معك
امل صحت عالساعه عشر وظلت تطلع من مكان لثاني ومن غرفه لغرفه ماهي عارفه شو تعمل دخلت مرسم سعود وظلت تتفرج على لوحات واحزانها حاولت تشوف لوحة امل او فرح ماشافت الا السواد والاحزان طلعت ونزلت وحصلت نوره زوجة اخوها ابراهيم
امل..السلام عليكم
نوره بالابتسامه المعهود..وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
امل..شلونك نوره
نوره..الحمد لله انتي شفيك
امل..ماعندي شئ اسويه مليت 
نوره..الله يرزقك بوظيفه 
امل..ان شاء الله 
لحظة صمت حاولت نوره تكلم امل لكنها شافتها سرحانه وتركتها لحد ماامل قررت تقطع الصمت 
امل..شلون عمي والبنات وخالتي 
نوره..كلهم بخير ونعمه شرايك تروحين معي الاربعاء 
امل..بشوف الا اخوانك شلونهم
نوره باابتسامه..بخير لكن اذا تحبين تسالين عن احد معين 
امل ماقدرت ترفع راسها لكن نوره طيبه وكملت ..بخير تطمني امي تقول مكلمهم من ثلاث ايام تطمني وطمني قلبك 
طلعت نوره وتركت امل بحيرتها والمها واحزانها ..

بالبيت رجعت مزون وجلست مع خالتها اما البنات كان عندهم تأخير ..

ام صقر..شوفي مزون ماابي تحسين انك غريبه هذا بيتك من اليوم فاهمه
مزون..الله يخليك ياخالتي 
ام صقر ..والله خالد معورني قلبي عليه اتصلي عليه يمه وعطيني اكلمه شوفي الرقم عندك 
مزون ..ان شاء الله 
اتصلت مزون لخالتها وطلعت لغرفتها بوقت وصول صقر..
صقر..السلام عليكم يمه
ام صقر..وعليكم السلام وراك تأخرت جوعتنا
صقر..ههههههههههه ماتأخرت انتي الي جايعه اليوم لايكون مافطرتي 
ام صقر..لا فطرت على الوجيه الزينه
صقر يبتسم..من وجيهه 
ام صقر..وجه زوجتك 
صثؤ ويلتفت..الا صدق ماصلت 
ام صقر..الا وصلت توها طلعت من عندي يمكن راحت تبدل ملابسها 
صقر..طيب سعود بيمر عليك اليوم
ام صقر..الله يحيه البيت بيته
صقر..يالله وين الغداء 
ام صقر..اصبر لين تنزل زوجتك
صقر..ان شاء الله 
مزون..السلام عليكم
صقر..وعليكم السلام جوعتينا على قولة امي ههههههه
مزون..ثواني ويكون الاكل جاهز 
ام صقر..اجلسي الخدامه تجيبه 
مزون..لاخالتي انا بجيبه ماعليه 
طلعت مزون والتفتت ام صقر..مشاء الله عليها من جت عندنا كل شئ هي الي تعمله شكله ماتحب شغل الخدامات
صقر مبسوط..والله عندك دقة ملاحظه يمه معلومه خطيره 
ام صقر..شتقول انت 
صقر..سلامتك
بالقصر المليان بالخدم ..المليان بالفرغ العاطفي ..القصر ..الفارغ من الاحساس الاسري..القصر الي من كبره تحس كل شخص ساكن ببيت لحاله..بيت ابو صقر الي كان هالبيت من اخر اهتماماته ..
اما ام صقر ماكانت تعرف شو يعني مملكتي بيتي عيالي ..كانت تعرف تلبس عبايتها وتطلع من بيت لبيت ومن زواج لثاني من سوق لمجمع وهذي حياتها ..انسانه استغنت عن الاجمل والاهم والاولى ..وذهبت خلف المظاهر الزايفه هذي ام بدر ..الي ماتعرف ان ولدها هايم على وجهه شايف الحياة بالمقلوب كل القيم عنده عقد وكل المبدي خرافات ..مايعرف شو يعني احترام ولا يعرف يعني شو حقوق وواجبات ..انسان تخلى عن واجباته تجاه ربه بالتالي من الطبيعي يتخلى عن كل الواجبات الاخرى..اما غاده البنت الجامعيه الي ماتعرف من الجامعه الي تجمع البنا ت والانخراط مع صديقات الفساد او مايسمون بالشلل المميزه وكان حلمها ان تكون شله تكون هي الاساس بها وبدت تسعى لهالشئ وحققته وماكانت تعرف ان التقليد الاعمى هو اقصر الطرق للوقوع بالاخطاء ..

بغرفه مغطاه بالدخان فتحت الشباك غاده وهي تكح من كثرت الدخان الي توها مبتدءه فيه ..
غاده..كح كح يالله ..بس لازن اكون اقوى واقوى حتى اكون رئيسة الشله بجداره ههههههههه
طلعت من الغرفه بعد مالبست عبايتها الي تحتاج عبايه وراحت للمقهى تقابل شلتها ..والام والاب في عالم اخر ..

مر اسبوع على زواج صقر ومزون انتهى جناح صقر والنتيجه كانت مرضيه تدل على ذوق صاحبها ..اما علاقة مزون بصراحه عاديه جدا..نجود بااسبوع تكيفت على البيت واهله ولاحست انها غريبه بينهم ..وامل تقريبا كل يوم عندهم علاقتها بمزون صارت اقوى من اول ..وهالشئ اسعد مزون لانها حصلت انسانه تحكي لها عن صقر بحريه ومن غير قيود..

امل..مزون اقول لك شئ 
مزون..قولي
امل..انتي محظوظه بصقر مو لانه ولد اختي لكن صقر فعلا مميز وانتي بعد لكن احسك مقيده نفسك 
مزون..من ناحية صقر مميز اوكي لكن قيودي احتاج وقت تى اتخلص منها 
امل..ماعلينا ماقلتي لي شلون صديقتك الي رديت عليها من يومين شكلها حبوبه
مزون..جواهر صديقة عمري حبوبه لكن حظها بالارض 
امل..لكذا اسمها امنيات 
مزون..ايه 
امل..ياشيخه كلنا بالهواء سواء 
مزون..خالد بيجي اليوم
امل باابتسامه..ماتشوفيني هنا من الصبح خالد مو ولد اختي لا خالد اخوي وصديقي وغير كذا مستشاري 
مزون..لاحظة هالشئ من كلامهم 
امل..خالد غير سعود وصقر الي تقريبا يشبهون بعض بكل شئ 
مزون..الا الضحكه
امل..ههههههههههه شلون
مزون..ماادري صقر ضحكته مختلفه 
امل..مزون كل شئ بصقر مختلف حاولي تتعرفي عليه بهدوء وبحب وصدقيني مابتندمين يالله بطلع اعمل لي قهوه اجيب لك 
مزون..لا انا بطلع انظف غرفتي تعالي عندي اوكي 
امل..اوكي

اجتمعوا الكل بالصاله صقر وامه ومزون وامل هلا ونجود الي بدت تتعود على جلستها وهي متغطيه بينهم شوي ودخل خالد بعد دق على صقر وطلع له ..

صقر بعد ماسلم على اخوه ..هلا شفيك ليه مادخلت
خالد باابتسامه..ماادري قلت اخاف زوجتك 
قاطعه صقر..خالد مزون ونجود على طول بيكنوا معنا وصدقني بتعرفهم زين وبتعرف ان بنات عمي عبدالله ماينتظرون احد يعطيهم خبر بالعكس دائما مستعدين المهم تعال سلم عليهم 
دخل خالد بعد ماتغطت مزون..
خالد وسلم على امه وهلا وامل وسلم على مزون..
خالد..مبروك مزون الله يسعدكم
مزون بصوت واطي..الله يبارك فيك
خالد..هلا ومرحب ببنت عمي شلونك نجود
نجود..الحمد لله 
استأذنت نجود وطلعت بعدها مزون للمطبخ وجلس خالد مع اهله وطبعا بالاخير طلع مع امل برا ..

جلس خالد وحس ان امل مو على بعضها ..
خالد..اموله شفيك ..؟؟
امل..سلامتك المهم ماقلت لي شو اخبارك
خالد..لاجديد المهم كيف بنات عمي ان شاء الله كل شئ اوكي 
امل باابتسامه..الى الان تمام البنات متربيات صح صدقني منطقهم حلو واسلوبهم احلى 
خالد..شلون 
امل..مافيه عقل طاغي على عاطفه ولا العكس 
خالد..تتوقعين ان رأيك صح على حد علمي اي مرأه عاطفته متفوقه على عقلها
امل..اوكي صح بس بمواقف معينه باانفعالات شخصيه تعكس عاطفتها مو بشكل عام واو رأي شخصي 
خالد..اموول تستاهلين هديه
امل..المهم تكون تسوى 
خالد ويغمز لها..تسوى صدقيني 
امل ..نشوف 
طلع خالد جواله واتصل وامل تراقبه حط سبيكر وينتظر يرد عليه 
بمجرد مارد المتصل وقال ..الووو حطت امل يدها على قلبها*

----------


## زهور الريف

*الجزء الرابع*
*جلس خالد وحس ان امل مو على بعضها ..
خالد:.اموله شفيك ..؟؟
امل:سلامتك المهم ماقلت لي اخبارك
خالد: لاجديد المهم كيف بنات عمي ان شاء الله كل شئ اوكي 
امل باابتسامه: الى الان تمام البنات متربيات صح صدقني منطقهم حلو واسلوبهم احلى 
خالد:شلون 
امل: مافيه عقل طاغي على عاطفه ولا العكس 
خالد: تتوقعين ان رأيك صح على حد علمي اي مرأه عاطفتها متفوقه على عقلها
امل: .اوكي صح بس بمواقف معينه باانفعالات شخصيه تعكس عاطفتها مو بشكل عام واو رأي شخصي 
خالد: اموول تستاهلين هديه
امل: هههههههههههه.....المهم تكون تسوى 
خالد ويغمز لها: تسوى صدقيني 
امل : نشوف 
طلع خالد جواله واتصل وامل تراقبه حط سبيكر وينتظر يرد عليه 
بمجرد مارد المتصل وقال : الووو حطت امل يدها على قلبها
خالد: اهلين ببو الشباب 
سلطان: هلا والله .. هلا خالد كيفك؟
خالد:..الحمد لله بخير الله يسلمك .. انت بشرنى عن احوالك ؟
تنهد سلطان:.. تمام الحمد لله .. مابقى شي اصلا واجى .. بس انت تعالى ايش عندك داق مو من عوايدك؟؟
خالد وهو يشوف امل الى كانت تعابير وجهها مختلفه ومركزه على كل كلمه يقولها سلطان وكانها تنتظر منه شي .. 
خالد..: ابد سلامتك .. قلنا بس نسال عنك مادمت ما تسال عنا
سلطان..: ههههه مو لهالدرجه ..انت عارف بالحال والمفروض تعذرنى
خالد:.. معذور يالغالى .. طيب ما ماقلت لى متى جاى
سلطان:..الى الحين العلم عن الله .. الرساله ما بقى لها شي.. يعنى قريب انشالله
خالد:.. الله يعين .. 
سلطان:.. الا خالد صدق الى سمعته
خالد باستغراب:.. ايش؟؟
سلطان:.. قصه زواج صقر
خالد:.. هههههههه ايه صدق.. تصدق نسيت اقول لك
سلطان: وايش دعوه وانا اخر من يعلم ...و الا لانى بعيد عنكم نسيتونى 
خالد: لا سلطان لا تقول كذا .. صدقنى كل شي صار سريع بسريع .. على طول ملك عليها واخذها ومالهم الا اسبوع
سلطان: الله يوفقه .. وايش عنده بعد هذا وهو يقول ما يبي يتزوج وبيظل طول عمره هو وسعود عزابيه
خالد وهو يضحك:.. شفت كيف
سلطان:.. الفال لك انشالله..
خالد:.. لا يا شيخ بالاول خل استقر بشغلى وارجع اشتغل جنب اهلى ... وبعدها يحلها الف حلال
سلطان:.. بالعكس خالد.. الحلو ان زوجتك تعينك بغربتك وتخفف عنك بعد اهلك
خالد رفع راسه يشوف امل الى كان وجهها كله دموع وتحاول تكتم عبراتها عشان ما يطلع صوتها ويسمعه سلطان ... على طول سكر خالد السبيكر ورفع الجوال لعند اذنه
خالد.. :ايه سلطان .. اوكى ما اطول عليك واخسرك اكثر من كذا
سلطان.:. زين سمعنا صوتك .. وبارك لصقر.. والا اقول انا بدق عليه وابارك له الله يسعده انشالله .. 
خالد:.. امين.. يالله مع السلامه.. 
سلطان :.. الله يسلمك
وسكر منه .. وهو حاس بالذنب .. ماكان قصده يكدر و يضايق امل
خالد:.. يووه امل لا تصيحين .. الحين انا قلت بفرحك وبسمعك صوته .. وبالاخير تصيحين
امل وهى تحاول تمسك نفسها :.. ما تشوفه لاهو معبرنى حتى السؤال ما سال عنى .. ناسي انى زوجته
خالد.:. انتى تدرين انه مجروح .. وسلطان من هو صغير وهو معروف بيننا كرامته فوق كل شي
امل..: بس انا ندمت .. واعترفت بغلطتى .. 
خالد وهو يبتسم بمساواه لها:.. ادرى والله .. وانشالله اول ما يرجع كل الامور بترجع مثل ماكانت او احسن
امل زاد صياحها:.. ماظن يا خالد ماظن ..الى الحين مرت ست سنوات وهو ولا هامه
خالد..: خلاص امووله .. انا ايش جانى وخلانى ادق عليه .. خل يروح احسن انت بس لا تضايقين
مسحت امل دموعها وقامت من مكانها.. مسكها خالد بايدها..
خالد:.. على وين؟؟
امل:.. بدخل
خالد.:. واذا شافوك الى داخل ايش بيقولون .. اكيد بيظنون انى انا السبب
امل بابتسامه تحمل كل الحزن الى تحسه:.. لا تخاف الكل يعرف انك مستحيل تزعنى
خالد بندم:.. لا مو صحيح .. هذا انا الحين بدل ما ابسطك زعلتك كنت بكحلها وعميتها
امل: صدقنى خالد مو زعلانه ..
خالد: طيب خل اشوف ابتسامتك اول... لا لا مو هالابتسامه ابيها من قلب
امل : خالد هالقلب مجروح شلون تبيه يبتسم وهو ينزف
خالد: الله يلعن الساعه الى خلتنى ادق عليه
امل: لا خالد لا تقول كذا .. اصلا ما يجوز تلعن ...
خالد: تدرين ايش رايك اطلعك
امل ضحكت غصب عنها بسبب محاولات خالد عشان يراضيها ويطيب خاطرها
امل: الله يخليك لى ياولد اختى.. ما يحتاج انا بدخل الحين .. ها شوفنى مافينى شي
وابتسمت له ابتسامه عريضه حاولت باقصى ما عندها تخفى المها عنه*
*........*
*بالمطبخ كانت مزون ونجود فيه .. نجود جالسه بطاوله الطعام .. اما مزون فتحت الثلاجه لانها كانت جايعه واخذت لها تفاحه .. ورجعت تجلس قبال اختها
نجود:.. هذا خالد الى يشتغل بابها صح؟
مزون وهي تاكل .. هزت راسها ..اهمم
وعم السكون فى المطبخ .. لاحظت مزون شرود نجود ...
مزون:.. نجود..
نجود:..هاه..
مزون:.. ايش فيك .. ليش سرحانه؟؟
نجود بتفكير:.. مادرى .. انا بس حاسه انى
ورجعت تسرح مره ثانيه..ومزون تنتظرها
مزون وهى رافعه حاجب.:. نجووود.. حاسه انك ايش؟؟*

----------


## زهور الريف

*انتبهت نجود.:. لا لا ولا شى .. 
دخلت عليهم هلا وشافتهم
هلا:.. يووه ايش عندكم جالسين بالمطبخ
مزون:.. فشيله خالد توه جاي واكيد يبي يجلس معكم
هلا:.. طييييب... وايش دخلكم بجلوس خالد
مزون:.. ماراح ياخذ راحته بوجودنا
هلا.:. يوووه مزون ايش تقولين .. هيه تراك زوجة صقر يعنى وحده من اهل البيت..وثانى شي خالد اصلا طلع جالس بالحوش او الخيمه مادرى وين ...مع خالتى امل
مزون:.. اها.. على وين نجود؟؟
شافت نجود قايمه بتطلع من المطبخ
نجود من غير من تلتفت :.. على غرفتى.. قصدي غرفة هلا
التفت هلا لمزون وهى معقده حواجبها
هلا..: ايش فيها ..؟؟
مزون:.. مادرى والله
هلا :.. ليكون متضايقه منى او اكون سويت لها شي وانا مادري
مزون وهى تبتسم..: لا ماسويتى لها شي.. بس هي من اول كانت متضايقه
هلا..: خل اروح وراها اشوف ايش فيها ..
مزون..: تسلمين هلا
هلا..: ايش دعوه مزون يالله سي يو
لحقت هلا نجود للغرفه .. وظلت مزون بمكانها والتفاحه لازالت بايدها وهي تفكر بحياتهم وحالهم الحين
............*
*بالصاله كانت ام صقر وصقر لازالوا جالسين فيها .. رجع خالد وامل من برا بعد ما مسحت امل اثار الصياح ورجعت طبيعيه..
امل باستغراب :.. وين الكل ؟؟
ام صقر:.. مادرى عنهم يمكن بغرفهم
صقر.. :ها خالد ايش عندك مع امل..
خالد..: هههههههه مو خابرك ملقوف يابو ناصر
صقر..: أي بو ناصر بعد.. ليه تبيه يطلع مثل الوالد
ام صقر..: عيب عليك يا صقر تراه ابوك ..
امل..: لا انت يا صقر بتكون بو سعود والا ناسي كلامك لسعود
خالد..: أي كلام؟؟
صقر..: أي صح والله بلشه .. ولا يهمه سعود نسمى عليه
خالد..: وانا وين رحت؟؟
صقر: مجنون انا اسمه خالد
ام صقر:.. انتو ايش فيكم .. تنتظرون اقل شي عشان تتناجرون .. ناصر سعود خالد كله واحد .. ربي يبلغنى واشوف عيالك ياصقر
امل:.. تصدقون عاد متى يمتلى البيت بالبزران .. عيالك ياصقر وعيال خالد وهلا 
ام صقر وهى تشوف امل:.. وليه عيالهم هم .. انشالله عيالك انتى
امل وهى تخفى المها وتطلع لام صقر انه ولا هامها: أي عياله .. صح انا احب البزارين .. بس مو بزارينى .. مالى خلق لعوار الراس..
ام صقر: الله يهديك بس
.............*
*بغرفة هلا كانت نجود جالسه على السرير... المجله بايدها 
دخلت عليها هلا ...
هلا: نجود
حطت نجود اصبعها على الصفحه الى وصلت لها بالمجله ورفعه راسها
نجود:.. نعم
قربت هلا من عند السرير وجلست على طرفه
هلا..: ايش فيك نجود
نجود:.. ايش فينى؟؟
هلا..: مادرى طلعتى من المطبخ فجاه.. وشكلك متضايقه
نجود:.. لا مافينى شي.. 
هلا وهى تشوف نجود بتفحص:..اكيييد
نجود:.. ايه بس زهقانه
هلا..: زين من جد خرعتينى..
نجود.:. ههههه شلون خرعتك
هلا..: مادرى خفت اكون ضايقتك او قلت لك شي زعلك
نجود ابتسمت لهلا..: لا يا هلا انتى ما ضايقتينى .. وجميل اهلك مغرقنى
هلا..: خير نجود انتى ايش تقولين .. هيييه ترانا اهل وعيال عم
نجود:.. تسلمين لى .. وانا لى غيركم الحين
لاحظت هلا ان نجود رجع لها الحزن .. مسكينه يا بنت عمى تيتمتى وانتى بعز شبابك .. ابوك تركم وامك وراه على طول .. لو انا مكانك مادري ايش اسوى .. صح ان ابوى وجوده وعدمه واحد.. بس امى .. مستحيييل اتخيل حياتى بدونها .. قامت من على السرير ...وطلعت وهى مو عارفه ايش تسوى لبنت عمها وصديقتها..
...................*
*قامت تسوى حلا تقضى فيه وقتها .. لها فتره بالمطبخ .. مو عارفه وين تروح .. ماتحب تجلس بغرفتها لان ريحه الدخان تكون فيها .. وهي ما تحبها .. اما الصاله اكيد خالد جالس مع اهله .. والى الحين ما بعد تتعود عليه وتقدر تجلس معه بغرفه وحده .. لازال بالنسبه لها رجل غريب مو اخو زوجها ولا ولد عمها ...
نجود: لا زلتى بالمطبخ؟؟؟
التفت عليها مزون وابتسمت: قاعده اسوى حلا التمر
نجود : الله يا مزون .. تصدقين من زمان عنه .. 
وتغيرت نبره صوتها
نجود: من ايام الوالد الله يرحمه .. تذكرين مزون تقريبا كل مغربيه ابوى يطلبه .. وامى تحاول تنوع وتغير بس هو لا مصر.. حلا التمر يعنى حلى التمر
وختمت كلامها بابتسامه حزينه
مزون وهى تدخل الصنيه بالفرن: الله يرحمه ويرحمها..
نجود: تبين مساعده؟؟
مزون: لا خلاص ... سويت كل شي بانتظره ينتهى وادخله بالثلاجه..
نجود: حلو بجلس معك .. من زمان ما جلست معك
مزون: الا وينهى هلا..
نجود: الى عرفته ان خالهم سعود جا .. وطلعوا كلهم يجلسون بالخيمه
مزون: نجود..
نجود: هلا
مزون: مادرى حاسه انك مو على بعضك .. 
سكتت نجود وهى حاسه بخنقه وضيقه مو عارفه لها سبب
بعد فتره نجود: مافينى شي
مزون: نجود قولي تكلمي ريحيني 
نجود: مااعرف مزون المهم قولي لي انتي كيف صقر معك ..؟؟ 
مزون: شوفي نجود صقر يعاملني عادي جدا جدا يعني بشكل عام الحمد لله .. 
نجود وبعد لحظة صمت: مو صقر الشخص الي كان ممكن يترجم الحلم لحقيقه 
مزون تبتسم: نجود انا قلت لك يمكن قبل احلامي ماتت خلاص مابقى منها الا ذكرى بس 
نجود: بكرا تمر سنين والله العالم نضحك او لا على هالأيام 
مزون: نجود عندي احساس ان حياتك بتكون اجمل 
نجود باابتسامه: يااارب 
مزون: شرأيك بأمل 
نجود: اتمنى اعرف سالفتها 
مزون عاقده حواجبها: سالفتها اي سالفه 
نجود: كلنا متوقعين انها مطلقه صح 
مزون: هذا الي اعرفه من سنوات 
نجود: لا ماتطلقت زل لسان هلا وقالت لي... وانا ما حبيت اسالها وهى مازادت شي وفسرت الى قالته 
مزون: نجود مالك شغل بأحد 
نجود: هههههههههه ادري المهم روحي شوفي زوجك وانا انتظر الحلا يخلص
مزون: ياشيخه اذا يبي شئ بيناديني 
نجود وهى تغمز : قويه من عمرك لكن لي سنه ماشفت قوتك 
مزون: عمري ماكنت قويه لكن البعض يشوف المنطق قوه 
نجود بعد تفكير: مزون بسالك سؤال
مزون ردت عليها بالابتسامه واسعه: ومن متى تستاذنين قبل لا تسالين
نجود: هههههههههههه ... المهم اسال او لا
مزون: يالله نشوف
رجع الجد لوجه نجود: ايش يعني لك صقر؟؟ 
مزون باابتسامه: نجود صقر اذا جيت انام وشفته انام مرتاحه احس فيه انسان ممكن يحتوي حزني احتياجي حتى لو يكرهني هذا صقر ولد عمي 
نجود: انتى ايش تقولين .. ايش يكرهك
مزون: مادرى والله .. الى الحين انا مادرى ايش اكون بالنسبه له
نجود: بس كلامك وانتى تقولين انك اذا شفتيه ترتاحين .. 
قاطعتها مزون وهى عافسه وجهها : ماقلت كذا
نجود: يوووه مزون ايش فيك توك قايله ... احس ان فيه انسان يحتوى حزنى
مزون: ايي.. بس مو هذا قصدي.. الى الحين مابعد اترجم شعورى اتجاهه ..
نجود: تدرين اتمنى تكون حياتكم كلها حب يارب 
مزون بتفكر: تتوقعين بقدر احبه والاصعب هل هو بيحبني 
نجود: ليه لا .. كل الزواجات الى عندنا ما يكون اساسها حب قبل الزواج .. الحب يجي بعد الزواج والمعاشره بالمعروف 
مزون وهى تضحك: اول مره اشوفك تتكلمين كذا
نجود ترد لها ابتسامتها: وايش رايك فينى وانا اتكلم مثلك بالمنطق
مزون: ههههههههه 
نجود ولازالت الابتسامه : المهم لا تضيعين الموضوع 
مزون: لا نجود الحب وهم هذي قناعتي لكن هو مسمى تعودنا عليه يعني لو اشوف بنت طيبه واسلوبها حلو بقول والله احبها هالبنت رغم ان المشاعر سطحيه لكن هي اعتياد
نجود: الله يعينه صقر ...امانه ماقد تناقشتي معه 
مزون: ههههههههه لا ما بعد ليه
نجود وهى تضحك الله يعينه بس
قامت مزون عشان تطلع الحلا :ايه ماقلت لك صقر جاب رقمك هو فوق بجناحى .. ماباقي لك الا جهاز
نجود: ها الرقم مميز
مزون: ههههههه .. يا شيخه أي مميز .. زين طلعنا رقم حنا
نجود: الله دنيا .. صار رقم الجوال شي خطير بالنسبه لنا
مزون: نجود حنا احسن من غيرنا
نجود بعد ما تنهدت : ونعم بالله..تدرين مزون .. اول ما دخلت المطبخ كنت مرره متضايقه ..بس الحين لا مبسوووووطه
مزون: وليه؟؟
نجود: لانى سولفت معك .. من زماااان ما سولفنا .. من اول ما تزوجتى
مزون: ايه والله من زمان .. مع ان ما مر على زواجى الا اسبوع .. احس انه سنه
نجود: بس حالنا هنا كان احسن من حالنا بيت عمى
مزون: قصدك بيت الظالم
نجود: يووه مزون لا تقولين كذا ترى ما يجوز .. ولا تنسين انك متزوجه ولده الحين يعنى بكون زياده على عمك.. بيكون جد عيالك
مزون: تكفين غيرى هالسيره مالى خلقها..
نجود وهى تبتسم ببلاهه: متى تعطينى رقمى
موزن: اذا تبينه الحين اعطيك .. المشكله ماعندى لك جهاز
نجود: عادى نشتريه.. مو انتى اكيد بتروحين السوق عشان تجهزين للعزيمه الى مسويتها ام صقر لاهلها عشانك وعشان صقر
مزون وهى عاقده حواجبها: وانتى مو جايه
نجود: لا ما بي.. انتى تعرفينى اما احب السوق .. مره احس بالضيق فيه.. المهم لا رحتى جيبي لى جهاز
مزون: على ذوقى؟؟
نجود وهى تغمز لها: واثقه فيه
مزون: هههه ياحبي لك يا نجود
..................*
*بنااااااااااات بنااااااااااات عندى لكم Surprise
التفت بنتين لمصدر الصوت .. شافوا بنت قاصه شعرها مرره قصير بوى .. وموقفته على فوق بالجل سبايكى .. كانت جايه لهم وهى تضحك و تتمخطر في مشيتها .. بطريقه انوثيه مايعه ما تناسب جو الجامعه الى هى فيها ... 
جمانه: هااااى غاده
غاده: هاااااى بنتوتات ..اشوفكم مطنشين المحاضره
دلال: يووه مالنا خلقها .. وانتى بعد توك جايه
غاده وهى تضحك: اييه قمت متاخر .. وعلى ما اعدل نفسى والبس اخذت لى ساعه
جمانه : ايش عندى تقولين مفاجاه
غاده: هههههههههههههههههههه ايه
جمانه: ايش هى
غاده: بالاول وين باقى الشله
دلال: الى بالكافتيريا والى مابعد تجى .. 
غاده: اووه .. خلاص هم بعدين يعرفون
جمانه: طيب ماقلتى لنا ايش هى
غاده تبتسم بمكر: ههههه.. Guess
دلال: ليكون تركان نزل شريط جديد
غاده: لا ويييين
جمانه: طيب ايش قولى لنا come on…
غاده: هههههههه اوكى اوكى
ورفعت بلوزتها شوى
غاده وهى تراقب وجيه صديقاتها : هههههههه ايش رايك
دلال : cool جنننننننننن مرررررره حلووو
جمانه: واااااااااااااااو مين سواه
غاده بفخر: انا
جمانه : ما يالم
غاده : يعنى مو مرره
دلال: طيب كيف سويته
غاده: its too easy .... بس ماراح اقول لك الطريقه
وهى تضحك: هذي سر المهنه
جمانه: you're crazy ماتدرين انه يسبب ال Cancer.. غدو
غاده: so .. I don't care… ....
وكملت:المهم انه عاجبنى
دلال وهى لازالت تشوف الحلقه بسرة غاده: اوووووتش احس مرره يالم
غاده: هههههههههه .. 
جمانه: لازم كل البنات يشوفونها
بالجهه المقابله كانت هلا واقفه مع نجود ومنال صديقتهم .. شافت هلا اختها غاده من بعيد ..
هلا : دقيقه بنات بروح اكلم وحده واجى ..
نجود: ميين؟
هلا ابتسمت وافهمت عليها نجود
نجود رفعت حاجبها: ايش عندك ؟
هلا: بقول لها شي..
وراحت لعند ماكانت غاده واقفه مع صديقاتها ...
منال وهى مستغربه: هلا تعرف هالبنات
نجود وهى تشوف هلا تقترب من البنات: ايه
منال: ايش عرفها فيهم .. شله مرره واطيه 
استحوذ كلام منال على انتباه نجود 
نجود: ليه تقولين كذا
منال: مو انا الى اقول الكل ... ما تشوفين طريقه لبسهم
نجود: لا منال حرام تحكمين على الناس عن طريق لبسهم
منال: مو بس لبسهم .. ولا حركاتهم المتامركه وتصرفاتهم المستهتره .. تدرين انى مره شفت وحده منهم بستار بوكس وكانت تدخن
نجود: خييير ... وين عايشين حنا
منال: ايه والله .. كنت حتى مع اخوى ...ويوم شافنى مستغربه قال لى على ايش استغرب في قهاوي كثيره البنات يعسلون يدخنون فيها
نجود وهى تشوف غاده وهلا وهى تكلمها: ماظن كلهم
منال: مادرى بس الطيور على اشكالها تقع
نجود: منال لا تسيئين الظن .. انا اعرف وحده منهم وما اظنها تسوى الى تقولين عنه
منال وهى عابسه: أي وحده منهم تعرفين؟؟ليكون الى تكلمها هلا .. تراهى هى رئيسه الشله .. واظن البلاوى كلها من تحت راسها
نجود تضايقت من كلام منال... مهما كان غاده بنت عمها .. صح انها ما عبرتهم يوم كانوا في بيتها .. بس نجود قلبها ابيض وما تحقد على احد .. ومستحيل تحمل غاده ذنب ابوها ..
نجود: خلاص منال .. مالنا دخل بالناس ...*
*اما هلا الى اول ما قربت التفت لها غاده .. واضح ان البنات نبهوها انها جايه ..
هلا: اهلين بنات
الكل: هلااا
هلا وهى تشوف غاده: كيفك غاده
غاده وهى رافعه حاجبها ما تدري ايش عند اختها تكلمها : fine
هلا : تمام .. اقول غاده تعالى ابيك بموضوع
غاده: خيير ..
هلا تبتسم: مو هنا
غاده: اووو هلا .. it's ok they're my friends
هلا: امس دقيت عليك ولا رديتى
غاده: ya I was sleep
هلا: كنت ابي اقول لك تجين
غاده باستغراب: اجي where??
هلا: امى مسويه عزيمه لصقر ومزون ...
قامت غاده تضحك بصوت عالى:هههههههههههههه
هلا بعصبيه: ماظنى قلت نكته
غاده وهى تضحك: sorry I'm really sorry .. r u serious??
وكملت بسخريه: انا تبينى اجى
انحرجت هلا كثير من كلام اختها ...
هلا: اتوقع كنت واضحه ..و ماظنى تكلمت لغه غريبه .. والا لازم اتكلم انجليزى عشان تفهمين
غاده ماعرفت ترد عليها
هلا: وللعلم تراه اخوك ... ومتزوج بنت عمك .. يعنى كلهم اهلك ....كنت اعتبر من واجبي اقولك تحضرين وتشاركينا فرحتنا.. بس شكلى كنت غلطانه ..
وراحت من غير ما تنتظر رد اختها ...غاده صارت بموقف محرج .. طول عمرها هي الى تقود شلتها .. ما يصير هلا تروح وتكون الكلمه الاخيره لها .. لازم ترد عليها ... وتسترد كرامتها الى اعتبرتها انجرحت ...
غاده: زين عرفتى انك غلطانه
طنشتها هلا ولا حتى التفت عليها او بينت انها سمعت كلامها ...
غاده وهي تكلم صديقاتها: هذا الى بقى انا اروح بيتهم
دلال: هى اختك غاده
جمانه: بس لحجيه مرره هى ونجود بنت عمها
غاده ولا كانها تتكلم عن اهلها: لا وبعد she wanna me to come 
...........................*

----------


## Taka

*الله يعطيج العافيه ...*

----------


## زهور الريف

*نزلت مزون بتطلع مع امل ولاكان موجود الا ام صقر وصقر ..* 
*مزون: تأمرين شئ خالتي قبل مااروح 
ام صقر: سلامتك .. على وين بتروحون؟؟
مزون: بنروح للسوق ابي اخذ لى فستان للعزيمه 
امل: الا صحيح ام صقر الحين انا معزومه 
ام صقر تبتسم: انتي راعية العزيمه 
امل: لا مالي دخل .. ابي اكون من المعازيم
صقر: هههههههههه للحين ماتتحملين مسؤليه 
امل وتناظره بطرف عينها: بتحملها خلاص كفايه عتب 
صقر بصوت حاد: اموول تعالي 
امل: نعم 
صقر: تعالي اقول 
راحت له امل وقفت قباله.. 
صقر: لاتزعلين مااقصد 
لمل تبتسم: مازعلت بشرط 
صقر: هههههههه بدينا ...
امل بمكر: شرايك تودينا 
صقر: تبينى ادخل معكم السوق !!
امل: اجل ايش 
صقر: مجنون انا 
مزون لى كانت طول الوقت ساكته .. قالت بامستغربه: ليه..؟ 
صقر ويلتفت لها وعينه تكون بعينها من اول ما نزلت من فوق: دخلت مره مع هلا....... زين اني ماذبحتها عند العالم..... مابقى الا تعد انوار السوق 
مزون: ههههههه لا مو كل الناس كذا 
صقر: اشك ......كل الي بسوق كانوا مثلها 
امل: جرب .. حنا غير
صقر: بفكر بس مو اليوم .... عندى موعد مع سعود 
امل: براحتك انت الخسران.. بيفوتك شوفتنا وحنا نشترى
صقر: ههههههههههه لا ماقدر انا على الاغراء
امل بضحك : بنخسرك 
صقر: وانتى ايش دخلك ... قولى حرمتك بتخسرك
مزون انحرجت ايش يبي ذا .. اصلا مين قال انى باخذ منه فلوس.. هو صدق فتح لها حساب بالبنك واعطاها بطاقه .. بس هى عندها فلوس مهرها .. صح انها بعد منه بس تظل حقها .. وفلوس البنك ماراح تمد ايدها لهم لحد ما تصفى علاقتها مع صقر ... 
امل: ههههههه .. طيب حرمتك ولا يهمك .. يامزون ما نبي نتاخر*
*صقر ومسك يد مزون قبل ماتطلع وبصوت واطي : ممكن تغطين عيونك 
كلامه ذكرها باول مره شافها فيه بمحل عمها يوم صرخ بوجهها وطلب منها تغطى عيونها ..
شافته باستغراب 
مزون: اغطيها هنا والا بالمحل او بالسياره او وين بالضبط 
صقر: بكل مكان 
مزونعقدت حواجبها :شلون اشتري 
صقر: يعني ماتشوفين لو غطيتيهم 
ما حبت مزون تتناقش معه قدام امه اومل 
مزون: خير ان شاء الله 
صقر..طيب فمان الله 
طلعت مزون وظل طلب صقر ببالها خصوصا انه مو اول مره يطلب منها هالطلب 
................................*
*نجود جالسه على الارض بالخيمه وهى توزع الاوراق و هلا قدامها...
نجود: ايش عند اليوم مع غاده
هلا وهى تاخذ اوراق الونو وتشوفهم
هلا: انا بلعب اول ...
نجود: طيب ..
هلا: كنت بقول لها عن العزيمه
نجود باستغراب: ليه ايش عندك
هلا: انتى تدرين يا نجود ان تصرفات غاده ما تعجبنى ..وودى اتقرب منها .. مابي اختى تكون بهالشكل .. بالاول ما كنت التقى فيها لانها كانت بمدرسه وانا بمدرسه .. بس الحين وحنا بنفس الجامعه لازم اكسبها
نجود: حلو .. طيب هي ايش قالت؟؟
هلا وهى تضحك: يعنى ايش بتكون قالت
نجود: خلاص يا هلا لا تحاولين .. تراهى ما تستاهل
هلا: اليوم بعد ما كلمتها عصبيت عليها وقررت تكون اخر مره اكلمها .. بس ماقدر يانجود... هى اختى .. والله يشهد انى احبها .. صح انها ما ربت معنا .. وماهى اختى من امى وابوي.. بس الاسم الى تحمله انا احمله .. والدم الى فينى هو نفس دمها ... ماقدر اشوف هذا حالها واسكت
نجود: الله يهديها انشالله
هلا: امين... اونو
نجود: هييه ما يصير ... ماسرع خلصت اوراقك ... ليكون غشيتى
هلا: ههههههه لا والله .. يالله العبي
نجود بترجى: بسحب ورقتين
هلا: لااا نجود ما يصير هذا تحدى
نجود: طيب .. عندى تغير اللون ..بغيره بس اخاف عندك مثله
هلا: هههههههه .. العبي وانتى ساكته بس
وحطت نجود ورقتها ...
هلا: هههههههههههههه .. قسم بالله ماتوقعت انك بتحطين احمر .. اصلا ماعندى الا احمر ..
وحطت ورقتها الاخيره الفايزه
نجود: لااااا قهر ما يصير بسحبها ..
هلا وهى تقوم: خلاص فات الاوان
نجود: نلعب مره ثانيه طيب
هلا راحت لعند التلفزيون وفتحته: لا يا ماما خل نشوف التلفزيون احسن
نجود بعد تفكير: تدرين هلا احس اخونك بيحقدون على .. يعنى اكثر وقتنا يا بغرفتك او الخيمه .. احتلينا الخيمه احتلال
هلا: أي اخوان انتى بعد.. صقر من اول ما يحب يجي الخيمه .. وخالد مو كل ويك اند يجي
نجود: مادرى
هلا: واخيييييرا
نجود وهى تشوف التلفزيون: اييييش؟؟
هلا تبتسم: يعيدون اين قلبي
نجود: هههههههههههههههههههههاي .. قسم بالله انتى مو طبيعيه .. يمكن هذي عاشر مره تشوفينه
هلا: ايش اسوى عاجبنى*

----------


## زهور الريف

*حاولت مزون تتجاهل طلب صقر بفترة تسوقها حتى تقدر تركز خصوصا ان يوم الاربعاء ام صقر عزمت كل اهلها حتى يتعرفون على زوجة ولدها يعني هالعزيمه لمزون ولازم تستعد لها .. 
اشترت لها اكثر من قطعه بمساعدة امل وبعد ماانتهوا من التسوق وهم بالسياره سألت امل مزون سؤال فاجأها 
امل : مزون لايكون زعلتي من طلب صقر ..؟؟ 
مزون : اي طلب ؟
امل:انك تغطين عيونك 
مزون: ههههههه لا مايستاهل الموضوع زعل بس مستغربه صقر ماهو ملتزم .. غريبه يطلب هالطلب
امل: انتي ببداية حياتك مع صقر واشياء كثيره ماتعرفيها عنه... لكن صقر كذا مايحب النقاب يقول اكره شئ بحياتي اشوفكم بنقابات 
مزون: طيب ليه
امل: مادرى والله
مزون وتحمست: انتي عادي تطلعين ماتغطين نقابك 
امل: اممم انا ماتعودت اسوى شئ مو مقتنعه فيه لكذا احترم صقر اذا كنت معه واغطي نقابي 
سكتت مزون واحترمت امل سكوتها وصلت مزون اما امل رجعت لبيتها...
وقبل لا تدخل البيت سمعت صوت البنات بالخيمه .. دخلت عليهم وجلست معهم .
نجود: ها مزون ماقلتي لي ايش اشتريتي من السوق؟ 
مزون: اشياء كثيره يعني كم قطعه ومكياج وعطورات وفستان للعزيمه ... ولا يهمك جبت لك جهاز 
ومرت لها كيسه صغيره ...
نجود وتركت المجله: مشكوووووووووره يا قلبي من زمان محد جاب لى شي ..
هلا: طيب خل نشوف الفستان
مزون: طيب ..
وطلعت فستان ناعم مره ماهو فخم ولا بسيط .. يعنى يناسب حجم العزيمه .. 
هلا: يجنن مزون... ذوقك مرره راقى
نجود وهى تشوف جوالها: مزون ليه جبتى لى الوردى ... وليه مافيه كاميرا
مزون: من جدك تتكلمين... اصلا الكاميرا ممنوعه بالاماكن العامه .. ايش تبين بهالاشياء والمشاكل الى يمكن تجيك من وراها ... والوردى ما لقيت غيره .. اذا مو عاجبك عادى ارجعه
نجود: ههههه.. لا امزح حلو ...اشوف الفستان طيب
هلا: يووه يبي لى فستان .. اقول نجود ايش رايك نروح السوق الحين
نجود: هلا انتى ايش تقولين .. دولابك مليان ملابس.. والفستان الى فصلتيه لزواج العنود ما لبسيته ومره حلو البسيه ...
هلا: لا وع اصلا مو عاجبنى
نجود: كيفك بالعكس مرره حلو
هلا: طيب انتى ايش بتلبسين
نجود: أي شي مو مهم
هلا: قسم بالله انتى غريبه مو بنت
نجود ومزون: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
......................*
*واقف قدام اللوحه بمرسمه .. يحط اللمسات الاخيره عليها ... وقف يتاملها وشريط الذكريات يرجع لورى ..اااه منك يا عبير .. انا ايش سويت لك عشان تستغلينى لهالدرجه ... سلمت لك قلبي واحاسيسي.. اعتبرتك دنيتى .. والهوى الى اتنفسه .. عشت معك حلم جميل .. حلم يضمنا انا وانتى .. كنت مغفل .. غبي ... مجنون .. لانى وثقت بوحده مثلك ... وحده ما تستاهل اى شي قدمته لها ...
قطع عليه افكاره طرق على الباب...
سعود وهو عاقد حواجبه متضايق من المقاطعه: تفضل
فتح الباب وبان راس امل بس
امل: ادخل
سعود تضايق ما يبي امل تقطع عليه الجو الى عايش فيه 
سعود: ايش عندك
امل وهى تطلع ايدها وفيها جوال سعود
امل: لا ابد .. بس اختى قطعت الجوال وهى تدق عليك 
تنهد سعود بياس : طيب ما رديتى عليها
امل: لا ما لحقت .. داقه عليك 3 مرات اكيد تبي شي ضرورى
راح لها سعود واخذ الجوال من ايدها
سعود: مشكور امووله
امل وهى طالعه: العفو 
دق سعود على ام صقر وهو يفكر .. اي تبي منه .. يعرف انها اكيد ما دقت الا تبي شي ضرورى
ام صقر: واخيرا احد رد
سعود: هلا والله .. الناس تسلم اول
ام صقر وهى شوى معصبه: تدرى انى خفت عليكم .. دقيت على صقر ولا عشر مرات وتليفون مغلق .. وانت ما ترد .. خفت يكون صاير فيكم شي
سعود: لا لا تخافين ما فينا شي... الجوال كان بعيد عنى
ام صقر: وصقر ليه ما رد
سعود: مادري والله .. ماهوب معى .. انا بالبيت
ام صقر: والحين شلون الاقيه
سعود عرف ان اخته اكيد تبي صقر بشي ضرورى
سعود: ليه ايش عندك؟؟
ام صقر : انت بالبيت؟؟
سعود: اييه
ام صقر: يعنى فاضى .. ياليت ياخوى اذا ما عليك كلافه تروح للجامعه .. هلا لها ساعه تبي تجى وماعندها احد .. السواق مادري ايش فيه حرارته مرتفعه وطايح بالفراش.. وصقر الله يعلم وينه فيه
سعود انحرج من اخته .. ما وده ابدا يطلع .. اصلا ما يقدر يطلع وهو بهالحال .. شلون يفهم اخته انه مشغول بالرسم .. اصلا ما يصير يقول لها .. بتعتبره يتهرب من طلبها .. وهو ما يقدر يرفض لها طلب.. هي اخته الكبيره ..ومكانت امه
سعود : تامرين اختى .. الحين اروح اخذهم
ام صقر: الله يخليك ما تقصر .. وياليت بعد تدق على صقر وتطمنى عليه ..
سعود بتنهيده: انشالله
ام صقر: فمان الله .. والله يوفقك
سعود: تسلمين لى يالغاليه
وسكر الجوال وهو متضايق مرره ... بس خلاص عطى اخته كلمه ما يقدر يتراجع فيها ...*
*.........................*
*هلا: يالله نجود بسرعه ... السياره برى
نجود: لقت امك احد يرجعنا البيت
هلا: ايه .. وينهى مزون ؟؟ ما بترجع معنا
نجود: لا عندها لاب لازم تحضره ...
هلا : بكيفها ... يالله لا نتاخر ...
وطلعوا ... كانت هناك سياره سوده تنتظرهم ... اول ما قربت نجود من عندها هى وهلا انجرحت كثير يوم تعرفت على شخصيه الى يسوق ... 
هلا وهى تفتح الباب القدام وهى تبتسم: خالى سعووود ايش هالمفاجاه
سعود من غير نفس: اهلين هلا .. يالله ادخلى بسرعه
فتحت نجود الباب الى ورى ودخلت بكل هدوء من غير ما تتكلم ...احس سعود ان في احد جلس وراه وبحركه غير ارديه لف على ورى ... كانت نجود تعدل جلستها .. فطاحت عينها بعين سعود الى على طول كل واحد شالها ... انصدمت نجود من الحاله الى كان سعود فيها ... ماكان لابس شماغ ولا طاقيه .. وشعره ماهو مرتب .. بس اكثر شي صدمها عيونه .. لاحظت الم وحزن ساكنهم ... هالثوانى القليله الى التقت عيون سعود بنجود قالت لها كلام ممكن ينقال بساعات ... ياترى ايش سبب هالالم .. وليه حسيت ان في صله بينى وبينه
سعود انحرج من حركته .. ام صقر ما قالت له ان هلا بتكون معها وحده من بنات عمها.. اكيد هذي يا مزون او نجود .. لا وهو بكل قوه عين يلتفت عليها .. الحين البنت ايش بتفكر فينى .. لا وبعد جاى وانا مو مستعد .. شعرى كاش.. وثوبي عليه لطخت الوان .. انا على بالى بس هلا ... 
هلا وهى تجلس مو حاسه بالصراعات الى بنفس خالها وبنت عمها 
هلا: شكلك خالى توك طالع من مقبره
سعود: هيهيهي ضحكتينى ... يالله بسرعه اكبي وسكري الباب وراك
هلا: يووه طيب .. ليه معصب
سعود: مو معصب ...
فضلت هلا تسكت لانها حست ان خالها متضايق... ومزحها ماكان له داعى*

*يتبع*

*ايش سر زواج امل من سلطان ؟؟ وهل هي مطلقه مثل ما الكل يظن والا ايش؟؟
مزون وحياتها ما صقر .. كيف بتكون؟؟؟
غاده وهلا مختالفات بكل شي ويتشاركون بالاسم فقط ... هل ممكن تكسب هلا اختها ..وتغيرها والا العكس هو الى بيحصل؟؟ 
العزيمه .. بيصير فيها شي ؟؟ والا بتمر بشكل عادى ؟؟
نجود وحياتها في بيت عيال عمها .. هل ممكن تتقبلها؟؟؟
من هي عبير.. وايش تكون بالنسبه لسعود؟؟*
*تساؤلات كثيره .. يمكن نشوف اجاباتها بالجزء القادم .. والا الجزاء الى بعده..*

----------


## زهور الريف

*الفصل الخامس*

*هيه وصلنننننا
التفت نجود لجهت النافذه وشافت هلا تدق عليها وهي تكلمها .. استوعبت انهم وصلوا.. ولانها كانت سرحانه وتفكر فما حست ان السياره واقفه من فتره ... انحرجت كثير ... خصوصا ان سعود ينتظرها تنزل .. فتحت الباب وطلعت من السياره وهى خلاص تتمنى الارض تنشق وتبلعها ... 
هلا: هههههه ايش فيك ؟؟
نجود بصوت واطى: مادرى ما حسيت اننا وصلنا
هلا: المهم يالله خل ندخل..
وبصوت عالى شوي: مشكور خالووووو
سعود وهو يفتح نافذه السياره ويكلم هلا: بنت تراك بالشارع عيب لا ترفعين صوتك.. واذا شفتى صقر خليه يدق علي
هلا: اوكيك ... بقوله ..
سعود: ياالله مع السلامه وسلمى على اختى
هلا وهى تدخل ووتاشر بايدها لخالها: يوصل
سعود بعصبيه: قلت لك لا تصارخين انتى بالشارع
دخلت هلا وهى تضحك.. اليوم هى مسبوطه ماتدرى ليه .. نجود يوم شافت هلا تكلم خالها سبقتها ودخلت للبيت ...
................*
*مزون ما كان عندها لاب .. ولانها لاحظت ان جواهر من اول ما جات الجامعه اليوم وهي متضايق .. ماحبت تطلع الا بعد ما تتكلم معها .. خصوصا انهم من الصبح وهم محاضره ورى محاضره ...جلست مزون بالكرسى الى بالكافتيريا وقبالها جواهر
مزون: والحين امنيات بتقولين لى ايش فيك بالضبط .. وليه العيون المنتفخه والدوائر السود تحتها
جواهر:..تعبانه مزون من القهر الي فيني والله مو مني 
مزون وخافت: شفيك تكلمي 
جواهر: السالفه الى تصير كل مره ... تعبت مزون .. تعبت من اهلى ... تقولين عانس او طايح رزقى .. الا يبون يزوجونى ... قال ايش قالوا ما يبون يتركون حرمتين وحدهم بالبيت .. من غير رجال ... وياليت الى يجيبونهم يسوون ... يا يكون كبير او متزوج ... والله حرام عليهم .. 
سكتت جواهر وحست مزون انها شوي وتصيح ... 
مزون: متى تقدم لك؟؟
جواهر: قبل اسبوع
مزون: يوووووه امنيات ليه ما قلتى لى .. ليه توك تتكلمين
جواهر: وانتى ناقصه مزون.. ما بغيت ازيد همك ..
مزون: افا جواهر ما توقعتك كذا.. هذي اخرت صداقتى معك
جواهر: والله مزون مو قصدى .. بس انتى بعد مليانه هموم 
مزون: ولاننا صديقات لازم نتشارك بهمومنا .. والا ايش رايك
ابتسمت لها جواهر: اكيييد
مزون بعد ما تنهدت: طيب ايش بتسووين انتى؟؟
جواهر: مادرى.. امس كله ما قدرت انام ... الكل كان يحاول يقنعنى
مزون: وامك؟؟؟
جواهر: هى بعد بدت تقتنع تقول على الاقل لو تزوجت بيوقفون تدخل بحياتنا
مزون: لا امنيات لا توافقين
جواهر : طيب ايش اسوي.. الكل ضدى
مزون: لازلتى بموقف القوه ... ومادامت هالقوه بايدك لا ترضخين .. لا تتزوجين واحد اكبر منك .. وتدفنين حياتك معه .. ولا تتزوجين واحد متزوج .. ويخليك على العتبه وبالدرجه الثانيه
جواهر: اااااه مزون .. الى يسمعك يقول الحين حياتى سعيده
مزون تبتسم بمواساه: جواهر .. وين الامانى الى دايما تتمنيها
جواهر: لازلت اتمنى .. بس شكلها ابدا ماراح تتحقق..
مزون: تمسكى فيها .. وانشالله بتتحقق لك ... تدرين ايش رايك ارجع اليوم معك واتكلم مع امك .. عشان توقف معك مثل دايما
جواهر والفرحه بدت ترتسم على وجهها: ياليت مزون ... اصلا امى تحبك ودايما تسالنى عنك .. تدرين من زمان ما جيتى لى
مزون وهى تبتسم : خلاص الحين ادق على صقر واقول له انى برجع معك للبيت
جواهر: ايييه تكفين..خل ننبسط شوي*
*دقت مزون على صقر .. وشافت جواله مغلق.. قررت تدق عليه بعد شوي .. وجلست تكمل سوالف مع جواهر 
.....................*
*صقر كان باجتماع بخصوص مشروعه الجديد .. ولانه ما يبي ازعاج فضل يغلق جواله .. بعد 3 ساعات من الاجتماع طلع وهو مبسوط .. كل اموره تمام .. وشكل المشروع بينجح باذن الله .. بس يبي له وقت وجهد .. الى الحين كل شي مثل ما يبى ... 
ركب السياره وهو لازال يبتسم .. فتح جواله .. الا يوصله مسج كان من هلا اخته
" وينك صقر.. امى ميته خوف عليك .. وخالى سعود يبيك ضرورى "
عبس بوجهه ايش صاير .. ايش فيهم .. عسى ما يكون صاير شي... دق على البيت وترد عليه امه
صقر: السلام عليكم
ام صقر: صقر... وينك فيه؟؟
صقر: هلا يمه .. انا بالشغل.. ايش فيك هلا تقول انك تبينى
ام صقر بعصبيه: انت الحين ليه ما ترد علينا ومقفل جوالك
صقر: يمه عندى اجتماع.. ليه صاير شي
ام صقر بعد ما ارتاحت: لا سلامتك .. خفت عليك .. محد كان عارف انت وين
صقر: يمه كلها 3 ساعات وانا مقفله .. ماهى اول مره
ام صقر: الحمد لله على كل حال.. بس كنت خايفه
صقر وهو يبتسم: تسلمين لى يالغاليه .. وانت يمه الله يهديك مو كل مره تحاتينا وتخافين علينا ...عيالك كبروا يام صقر 
ام صقر: الام طول عمرها تشوف عيالها صغار..وبتحاتيهم حتى لو شيبوا
صقر: ههههههههههههههههههههه..ربي ما يحرمنا منك يالغاليه ....طيب يمه ما بطول عليك .. سعود يبينى وبدق عليه الحين
ام صقر:ما قلت لي يتجي عالغدا 
صقر: ماظن .. لو بجي بدق وبقول لك
ام صقر: الله يحفظك .. ولا تتاخر يابوي
صقر: ههههه.. انشالله يمه 
وسكر صقر من امه وهو يضحك .. الى الحين لازم امه تختم كل مكالمه بلا تتاخر.. يا حليلك يا امي والله يحفظك لنا ......
دق على سعود الى كان معصب عليه مرره وواصل .. وعشان يراضيه مر عليه بالبيت وبالمره يسلم على خاله ابراهيم...
.........................*
*امل كانت جالسه بغرفتها .. دق الباب ودخلت مرت اخوها ابراهيم نوره ...
نوره: السلام عليكم امل
قامت امل من على السرير: وعليكم السلام هلا نوره
نوره جلست بالكنب الى بالغرفه: وينك امول ما نزلتى اليوم ابد
امل ابتسمت: مادرى اليوم حاسه بكسل ومالى خلق اقوم من على الفراش
نوره: ليكون تعبانه
امل: لا انشالله مو وقته .. بكره العزيمه وما ودى تفوتنى
نوره: ههههههه.. ايه صح شخبار عروس صقر انشالله حليوه
امل: ايه والله الى الحين ماشالله عليها ...
نوره: الله يوفقهم ...
امل: امييين..
نوره: جيت اقول لك انى بروح بيت اهلى اليوم ما تبين تجين معى..
امل باستغراب: ليه؟؟
نوره: امى تسال عنك كثييير
امل: ما تقصر خالتى والله .. ادرى انى مقصره بحقها
نوره: طيب تعالى
امل: لا نوره اعذرينى .. بوقت ثاني
نوره بعتاب: امل بيت اهلى قبل لا يكون بيت زوجك هو بعد بيت عمك ولهم حق
امل: ادرى نوره.. بس
نوره وهى تقوم: بكيفك ماراح اجبرك ..
وطلعت من الغرفه
امل وهي تنادينها: نوووره
التفت عليها نوره
امل وهو عاقده حواجبها: زعلتى؟؟؟
نوره ابتسمت لها: انتى تعرفينى اموول.. مستحيل ازعل منك انتى بالذات مهما صااار
امل ردت الابتسامه 
.........................*
*صقر:ههههههههههههههه.. سعود الله يهداك شوى شوى عليك
سعود معصب: والله مالى خلقك انت ...
صقر لا زال يضحك: شسوى يا خوي مبسوط 
سعود باستهزاء: واااضح
صقر: ههههههه طيب شوف انا ايش ذنبي اذا انت سويت لى فيها ذوق وما رديت امى
سعود: ذنبك انك ثور
صقر:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سعود: جد خلاص صقر بس ضحك ترى الموضوع تافه وما يسوى
صقر: والحين مين مكبره هاه
سعود: يا شيخ انحرجت رحت بكشتى وشكلى هذا
صقر وهو رافع حاجب: واذا؟؟
قطع كلامهم جوال صقر .. الى دق وكانت مزون هى المتصله عليه
صقر: دقيقه سعود .. 
ورد على التليفون وهو يبتسم بوجهه خاله المعصب 
صقر: هلا مزون 
مزون: اهلين صقر شلونك 
صقر: تمام وانتى؟؟
مزون: انا بخير .. اقول صقر انت بتتغدى اليوم بالبيت
صقر: لا بتغدى مع سعود
مزون: اوكى .. صقر ممكن اطلبك طلب 
صقر ومتفاجئ لانها اول مره تطلبه: تفضلي 
مزون:صديقتي جواهر تعبانه برجع معها من الجامعه وبجلس ساعه بس 
صقر: وليه ...توك شفتيها بالجامعه
مزون: ايه بس هى تعبانه وابي اروح معها 
سكت صقر ثواني وقال بعدها: ضروري تروحين ... 
مزون وانقهرت: صقر جواهر صديقتي من الابتدائي واهلي يعرفونها وكنت اروح لها دائما لكن اذا ماتحب مو مشكله 
صقر: يعني اذا قلت لا عاادي عندك 
مزون وعصبت من الخاطر وحاولت ماتوضح: من حقك عموما ماصار شئ يالله فمان الله 
صقر:الله معك* 
*قفلت مزون واعتذرت لجواهر الي قدرت موقفها بسبب رفض صقر .. 
صقر بعد ما قفل من مزون: ها بو عبدالعزيز نطلع نتغدى
سعود: يا شيخ مالى نفس
صقر: وانت مالك نفس لاي شي... اكيد اللوحه .. خلصتها؟؟
سعود: باقى صقر...
صقر: المهم بلا كابه وخل نطلع .. انا عازمك اليوم
سعود: ايه من قدك امورك ماشيه تمام
صقر: هههههه .. انشالله تستمر.. ويالله خل نمشى .. هيه مو بهالشكل .. روح بدل هالثوب .. ومشط هالكشه
سعود شافه بنظره وهو متنرفز .... بعدين ما قدر يقاوم وقام يضحك هو وصقر
................................*
*اول ما انتهى العشا راحت فوق لغرفتها.. مع ان الكل كان موجود.. حتى امل جات تعشت معهم .. اما هى كانت تحس بضيقه صدر.. وحبت تنفرد بنفسها .. دخلت للغرفه ومن غير ما تفتح النور سكرت الباب وراحت للسرير.. انسدحت عليه وهى تفكر .. تفكر بحالها وحياتها .. ياترى ربي ايش كاتب لى .. وين بكون السنه الجايه .. والا بكره .. افكار كثيره كانت تراودها .. عن حياتها وعيشتها هنا بيت ام صقر.. هم صح مو مقصرين معها.. بس هي تحس بشي ناقص بحياتها .. تحس بفراااغ كبير.. شعور غريب متملك قلبها وساكنه .. مشتاقه لك يامي .. ولهانه لضمتك ووجودك حولى .. للحنانك ورقتك ..لصارخك وهواشك .. لكل ذره فيك... اشتقت لحوارات مزون مع ابوي.. وجدالهم الى ما ينتهى .. الى فيه كل واحد منهم يبي يقنع الثاني بوجهت نظره .. اااااااه يا يبه ... ااااااااه يا يمه .. ليه رحتوا وتركتونا .. من لنا غيركم ... والا مين لى انا غيركم .. موزن خلاص تزوجت .. وارتبطت بعيله تحبها وشايلتها فوق راسها .. انا مالى مكان بينهم .. وجودى غلط .. عاله عليهم .. وانتى يا هلا مسكينه ...حرمتك من خصوصيتك وقيت حريتك .... لمتى بتصبرين على هذا الحال... لمتى بتتحملين وجودي ... اكيد بجي اليوم بتحسين بالثقل الى مسببته .. وبوقتها وين اروح ... انا خلاص مالى احد .. حتى مزون ارتبطت ... مهما كان مستحيل ترجع مثل .. انا ما الومهم .. ياربي ليه انا بالذات ليه انا الى يصير لى هالشي.. افقد ابوي .. وماتمر السنه الا افقد امى .. وبعد شهور افقد اختى ... ليييييه ياربي لييييييييه ... استغفر الله العظيم .. ابيش افكر انا .. اعوذ بالله من الشيطان ومن وسوسته .. بس مقدر .. والله مقدر .. مقدر اعيش هالعيشه ...
وقبضت يدها بقوه على المخده بنفس الوقت .. نزلت دمعه حاره على خدها ولامست يدها المقبوضه ..كانت هاللحظه بدايه سيل من الدموع
انفتح الباب وطلع خط نور انعكس على وجهها.. خلاها تلفه للجهه الثانيه ... 
هلا بصوت واطى: نجود ..!!!
حاولت نجود تمسك نفسها وتخفض شهقاتها عشان ما تحس فيها هلا ..
رجعت هلا وسكرت الباب .. وتناهى صوتها لنجود وهى تقول
هلا: مزون نجود نايمه تبين اقومها..
بدى صوت هلا يخف لين اختفى ...ونجود على حالها*
*..........................*
*وقف صقر سيارته ...ولتفت على سعود قبل لا ينزل* 
*صقر: ايش رايك ترجع معى ونشب الجمر ونسهر بالخيمه
سعود: لا يا شيخ .. الله عليك مواعيد
صقر وشكله متضايق: مالي خلق مشاكل تعالي ارجع معى
سعود ومعقد حواجبه: مشاكل مع مين 
صقر باابتسامه باهته: مع حرمنا 
سعود: هههههههههههههههه بديت ليه ايش سويت لها ... اعرفك؟؟ 
صقر: المهم بتجى ..او لا 
سعود:هههههههههه لا طبعا.. بس لا تخاف بسهر هنا انتظرك يمكن تنطرد
صقر: بعد هذا الي ناقص 
سعود: كل شئ بوقتنا جايز لاتستبعد شئ يالله مع السلامه 
صقر : الله معك 
ونزل سعود وهو يضحك ...* 
*وصل صقر للبيت ودخله ما حصل ... اخذ نفس وطلع لغرفته فتح الباب وكانت مزون تكلم ومعطيته ظهرها ولاحست فيه* 
*مزون: امنيات لاتضيعين حياتك طالما معك كرت رابح لاتستسلمين ابدا هذا مستقبلك حلمك انتبهي توافقين وتربطين مصيرك مع شايب* 
*صقر : احم السلام عليكم 
التفت له مزون: وعليكم السلام 
رجعت تكلم: بحاول جواهر اجى بس ما اوعدك ..
مزون: ياشيخه مو مهم الاجازه يالله مع السلامه 
قفلت مزون وهى تشوف صقر وهو يرمى شماغه على السرير وينسدح عليه بكل تعب وهو مابعد يبدل .. 
مزون: تحب احط لك اكل او تأخذ دش اول 
صقر وهو يتنهد : لا مو مشتهي شئ بس الله لايهينك عطيني كاس مويه 
حاولت مزون ماتخاف بس ماقدرت شكل صقر مايطمن اعطته الكاس وجلست وسألته.. 
مزون: صقر فيك شئ تعبان?? 
هز صقر راسه وقام بتكاسل وراح يأخذ دش 
نزلت مزون وجابت له شاهي وحطته .. طلع صقر من الحمام .. وشافها جالسه .. جلس جنبها .. ظلوا الاثنين ساكتين .. صقر كان متوقع مزون تكون متضايقه منه و ينتظرها تنفجر بوجه لانه ما وافق تروح بيت صديقتها .. اما مزون فضلت تسكت .. ما عرفت كيف تتناقش معه .. هي صح اخذت على خاطرها منه .. بس خلاص ما عاد تهتم بشي... لو بتركز على كل شي ما قدرت تعيش من القهر ....
قرر صقر يبدا الحوار:ما وريتينى ايش شريتى للعزيمه 
مزون وهى تناوله بياله الشاي: ماعندي مانع بس شكلك تعبان 
صقر ويتنهد: لا مو تعبان 
قامت موزن وهي تقول: طيب الحين اجيبه
مسكها صقر من يدها قبل لا تبعد .. التفت عليه موزن بستغراب ... 
صقر: بالاول ابي اعرف .. انتى تضايقتى منى اليوم
مزون وهى مسويه نفسها مو فاهمه: بايش
تنهد صقر: يعنى متضايقه ... طيب ممكن تجلسين ونتكلم .. 
ارجعت مزون لمكانها و رفعت حاجبها: تفضل
صقر: تحبين نبدأ من موضوع النقاب او الرفض 
مزون: ما يفرق الي يريحك 
صقر: اوكي نبدأ من الاخير مزون انا قبل مااقول اثق فيك واكون مبالغ جدا بكلامي بقول لك اني اعرف عمي عبدالله اعرف كيف اسلوبه وتعامله اعرف تربيته لبناته فلا تتوقعين الرفض من هالباب .. 
مزون: طيب طالما تثق بتربية ابوي الله يرحمه ليه رفضت 
صقر: لاني صقر مو عبدالله ابو مزون الله يرحمه... مزون افهميني كون عمي يرضى على شئ مايعني اني اقبله... مو معنى كلامى انى مااقدر قرارات عمي.... لا ابدا لان صقر له شخصيته وقناعاته واسلوبه وبعد لاتتوقعين اني افرض رائي لا... لكن اعطيني وقت اتعرف عليك بالاول احاول افهمك بعدها صدقيني مابيكون فيه مشكله صعب جدا تطلبين تروحين لصديقتك واوفق مزون وانا اليوم اول مره اسمع باسمها .. لو ما تعنين لى ما اهتميت ورفضت 
مزون: اوكي ماصار شئ 
صقر: لا يامزون تكلمي قولي اذا كلامي مااقنعك 
سكتت مزون وصقر ينتظرها 
مزون: شاهيك بيبرد .. مو شاربه
صقر: مو مناقشتنى ؟؟؟
مزون: صقر قناعتي مو مهمه .. فليه اناقشك فيها 
صقر باابتسامه: افا يابنت عبدالله ايش هالكلام تعودنا بكلامنا مع ابو مزون الله يرحمه اقنعني واتنازل... صح والا انا غلطان؟؟ 
ابتسمت مزون : ايه الله يرحمه... صقر كلامك نوعا ما مقنع... يمكن معك حق لكن اعذرني انسانه وقفت معي بااشد واصعب المواقف ولما احتاجتني مااقدر.... كان صعب لو كنت ببيت عمي قلت اوكي لكن هنا ماتوقعت هالشي 
صقر: مزون كل شئ بيتعدل لكن نحتاج وقت لنا 
مزون: ان شاء الله 
صقر: موضوع النقاب يامزون يطول الكلام فيه لكن بقول لك كلمتين اكره شئ بحياتي النقاب ولااحب اشوف احد من اهلي يلبسه 
مزون: طيب لييه .... شلون اشتري مااشوف 
صقر: نظرك اوكي ماتلبسين نظاره ولاعدسات اذا مو غلطان 
مزون: حتى ما اقدر.. انت جربه وشوف 
صقر: مزون اذا الوحده تلبسه حتى تشوف الي تشتريه تقدر تتحكم فيه تغطيه وتفتشه 
مزون: شغله .. يعنى بجلس كل مااطلع من محل اغطي واذا شفت شي كشفت
رفع صقر حاجبه ولاقال شئ واستحت مزون
مزون: عطني وقت اتعود .. وانا بحاول ...
صقر: طيب المهم انا تعباان بنام 
مزون: والعشاء ؟؟؟
صقر: شبعان 
مزون ومعصبه: تعشيت بعد برا 
صقر وهو معطيها ظهره ورايح لغرفة النوم: لا بس شبعت من شوفة الزين 
سكتت مزون واستحت واحتارت ياترى يقصدها او يقصد احد ثاني ولو كان يقصدها ليه قالها بهالاسلوب وحتى مانظرها*

----------


## زهور الريف

*فتحت عيونها على صوت الماى بالحمام ... حست بالسرير فاضى .. التفت على الجهة الثانيه تشوف الساعه .. كانت سبع ونص الصبح .. ايش عنده قايم بدري...
طلع صقر من الحمام وهو حاط الفوطه على كتوفه .. وينشف وجهه .. وشعره لازال مبلل .. نزل الفوطه وشاف مزون تشوفه وهي بالسرير ابتسم لها ..
صقر: قومتك من النوم
مزون وهى تتعدل بجلستها: لا ما ازعجتنى .. انا خلاص قمت
راح صقر للتسريحه وظهره لمزون .. واخذ المشط يمشط شعره وهو يشوف موزن بالمرايا
مزون: شكلك بتطلع
صقر: ايه عندى كذا غرض 
مزون: بس اليوم العزيمه
صقر ابتسم ابتسامه عريضه اظهرت خطوط بزاويا عيونه اول مره تلاحظهم 
صقر: عزيمه بالصبح...
عضت مزون على شفتها التحتيه .. عرف صقر من هل الحركه انه احرجها .. قام ضحك 
صقر: بس ولا يهمك مو متاخر 
قامت مزون : طيب انتظر لا تطلع الا وانت فاطر
صقر: قهوة تكفي
مزون وهى تبتسم: ماجربت بانكيك مزون
صقر: ههههه... نجربه بس لو صار لى شي انتى المسؤوله
مزون: اوكى دقايق وانزل واسوى لك الفطور
............................................*
*دخلت ام صقر لغرفة هلا .. الى كانت نايمه هى ونجود ...
ام صقر وهى تفتح النور: بنات يالله قوموا .. 
غطت هلا نفسها بالفراش بسبب النور الى انفتح فجاه ..
هلا: يمممه .. اليوم الخميس ايش يقومنى بدرى
ام صقر: أي بدرى الساعه 11 الظهر .. مرت اخوك قايمه من 8 ؟؟؟خلاص قوموا تراكم خستوا نوم
هلا: يمممه .. طيب تو الناس بقوم 1
ام صقر: لا قومى الحين .. وابيك تنزلين تسوين حلا عشان الليله
هلا طلعت راسها من تحت الفراش وهى فاتحه نص عيونها
هلا: يمه .. مو طالبين بوفيه من المطعم
ام صقر: ايه طالبين .. 
هلا: ليه طيب ما طلبوا حلى بعد العشا
ام صقر: طلبنا تشيز كيك وام على بس .. والباقي انتى تسوينه... وخالتك امل بعد بتسوى نوع ثانى 
هلا: مو تقولين موزن قايمه .. خليها هى تسوى
ام صقر: والله البنت مو مقصر من الصبح وهى تساعدنى ما كان العزيمه لها .. مو حلوه اطلب منها .. يالله انتى قومى وسويه
هلا: يمه ايش اسوى .. والله ماعرف
ام صقر: ايه هذا الى فالحه فيه الاكل بس .. اما الشغل ماعرف اسوى ومادري ايش...قومى هذا كتاب الطبخ عندك .. خذي منه الوصفه
هلا: يوووه يمه طيب ..
ورمت الفراش وقامت .. 
ام صقر وهى طالعه من الغرفه : قومى بنت عمك وانزلوا
هلا بتذمر بعد ما سكرت الباب امها: اوووف حتى الخميس نقوم بدري..
سمعت صوت من جهة نجود ..قامت رفعت الفراش من على نجود شافتها تضحك
هلا باستغراب: ايش عندك تضحكين
جلست نجود على السرير وهى تضحك: هههههه .. 
هلا رمت المخده على نجود: شف هذي انا معصبه وهى تضحك ... اقووووووول قومى انتى وكشتك خل ننزل لامى
بدت تعدل نجود شعرها باصابعها وقامت من الفراش.
نجود: هههههه اضحك على تحلطمك .. 
هلا: يعنى ايش رايك .... اليوم الخميس .. وانا انتظره بفارغ الصبر
نجود: جد هلا ماعندك سالفه 11 وتقولين بدري
هلا: والله انا الى سهرت امس مو انتى من الساعه 9 نايمه
نجود:ليه متى نمتى امس
هلا: وحده ونص
نجود: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه قسم بالله انتى خطيره ..يالله انا حاجزه الحمام قبلك
هلا وهى تلحقها: ما يصير ...انا قايمه قبلك
دخلت نجود الحمام وهى تضحك وسكرت الباب عليها
نجود: هههههه روحى حمام ثانى 
هلا: طييييب تشوفين...اووف ابي انام*
*....................*

*الكل كان مستعد للعزيمه ... فيلة ام صقر ماهى كبيره مرره ..بس ورى البيت فيه حوش مرره كبير وفيه خيمه ومسبح وبعد مساحه فاضيه ..رتبوا فيها طاولات وكراسى ... اما البوفيه حطوه جهة المسبح .. وشغوا الفلاشات .. كان منظر انعاس النور على سطح البركه معطيه لمسحه حلوه .. بالبدايه بيضيفون الحريم بالمجلس .... واذا جا وقت العشا بيطلعون برى عند البوفيه ...خصوصا ان الجو هالايام حلو ربيعى 
عشان كذا البيت كله كان مشغول.. العمال برى مع صقر يوجهم وين يحطون الطاولات ويرتبون المكان .. وامل جاتهم من الصبح تساعدهم .. والبنات بالمطبخ ما بقى وصفه الا جربوها .. يعنى الحماس مشتغل عالاخر ...
هلا: الحين كم كاس طحين كاتبين
نجود وهى تدور بالكتاب: مادرى ضاعت الصفحه
هلا: ياربي .. بسرعه ابي ارفع هالخصله من وجهى مزعجتنى يدي كلها طحين
نجود: هههه شكلك تحفه
هلا وهى تنفخ تحاول تطيرها: ادرى .. انتى دوريها بس
نجود: ايه مكتوب كاسين طحين .. تعااالى ليكون حطيتى بيض
هلا وهى عابسه: ايه ليه
نجود وهى تبتسم : مو هذا الحلا الى فيه .. سورى قريت الوصفه الخطا
هلا صرت على اسنانها: اااااااه ... 
وحطت بقوه الكاس الى بيدها على الطاوله ..
نجود: شوى عن ينكسر
هلا وهي تكع على وجهها : مالت على هالخشه .. حنا وجهنا وجهه طبخ .. 
نجود: تدرين خل ننادى مزون تساعدنا
هلا: امى محلفتنى ما اقول لها شي.. تقول خلوها اليوم كافى سوت الفطور لهم .. 
نجود: المشكله مزون هى راعيه المطبخ بالبيت وهى الى تعرف انواع الحلا
مررت هلا ظهر كفها على خدها ترفع الخصله المضايقتها 
هلا: اوووف هالشعر بقصه
نجود: ههههههه... كل خدك طحين
هلا: احسن .. تدرين ماراح اسوى شي .. خل نروح المزواق وناخذ لنا كيك
نجود: لا فشيله امك ايش بتقول
هلا بياس: ما اتشوفين ما نعرف نسوى شي
نجود: شوفى هذي شكلها سهله خل نسويها ..
هلا:اذا فيها بيض مابي ..ريحته ما اواطنها ... يالله قدرت اتحمل ريحة هذي .. والى يقهرانها مافيها بيض بالاساس 
نجود: طيب خل نعيدها
هلا بجد: لا خلاص انا كرهتها
نجود: هههههههههههههههههههه احلفى بس.. تكفين حبيها
هلا: تتطنزين انتى وجهك ..تدرين نجود ايش رايك انا الى اقول لك المقادير وانتى الى تسوينها
نجود: لا.. ماحب المس الطحين
هلا وهى ترفع حواجبها وتنزلها: لا تتهربين عندنا قفاز
نجود: تدرين انا وانتى نسوى ..
دخلت عليهم امل 
امل: ها سويتوا شي
هلا: تخيلي امول بعد ما حطينا كل المقادير طلع اننا خالطين بين وصفتين وحطينا بيض معهم بالغلط
امل ضحكت: والله هذا من قل الدبره
هلا: اقول امووول .. ايش رايك تساعدينا
امل: اوكى جيبوا الكتاب خل نختار منه نوع .. بس بشرط تساعدونى
نجود وهلا براحه : اكيد ..* 
*........................*

*خالد كان بالطريق جاي من ابها .. كان عارف بالعزيمه .. اول ما وصل البيت شاف الحوسه والزحمه .. سلم على امه وجلس معها شوي ولان امه كانت مشغوله طلع .. وهو طالع شافه صقر الى لازال برى مع الرجال
صقر: تعال خالد وين رايح
التفت له خالد وشاف: هلا صقر كيفك
سلم عليه صقر: بخير .. متى جيت
خالد: من ساعه تقريبا .. انت الى وينك
صقر وهو ياشر على الرجال: جالس معهم لين يرتبون كل شي
خالد: ههههههه الله يعينك .. اشوف كل البيت مشغول للعزيمه
صقر: شفت كيف
خالد: وليه الرجال ما لهم
صقر: امى قالت لى نسوى لهم بالاستراحه ... بس انا ما وافقت ... قلت لها ماله داعى .. 
خالد: هههههههههه صراحه انت خطير لا عرس ولا عزيمه
صقر: تاركهم لك
خالد: انشالله
صقر: هههههههههه.. اشوف الفكره داخله بالك
ضحك خالد: ليه لا
صقر: الله الله تطورات جديده .. ومين سعيدة الحظ
خالد: هاهاى ذا بعدك ... مو قايل 
صقر: افا هذا وانا اخوك الوحيد
خالد: هههههه ومين قال انك اخوي الوحيد والا ناسى بدر
صقر باحتقار: هذا تعتبره اخو .. تصدق حتى مبروك ما قالها لى
خالد: مراهق وطايش لا تهتم فيه
صقر: ولو .. لو ابوي ما اهتم فيه بيضيع .. وبيكون مصيره يا السجن يا مستشفى الامل
خالد: هيه صقر خير ايش تقول انت تراه اخوك 
صقر بقرف: ما تشوفه .. تصدق اتنفشل منه
خالد: ماعلينا .. ابوه اومه موجودين وهم يعرفون يوجهونه.. المهم الليله ايش الترتيب
صقر عقد حواجبه: أي ترتيب
خالد: البيت بيكون مشغول .. وحنا ماعندنا شغل .. انت وين ناوي تروح
صقر: مادري خل اخلص من هالعمال بالاول
خالد: خلاص انا بروح لسعود الحين واتفق معه على ترتيب معين وبنعطيك خبر
صقر: ههههه ايش عندك على كلمه ترتيب انت بعد
خالد ابتسم ابتسامه برئيه: مادرى عاجبتنى
صقر: ههههه .. طيب ليه ما نجلس فوق الدور الثانى بيكون فاضى
خالد: ياخى انا جاي من شغل وملل عشان اتونس تبينى احبس نفسي بالبيت..
صقر: خلاص اذا اتفقت مع سعود عطنى خبر وانا بجي لكم اول ما اخلص
خالد وهو طالع: تم 
............................*
*ما خلصوا العمال من ترتيب وتركيب اناره وفلاشات الا الساعه 6 المغرب ... اول ما انتهى منهم صقر راح لغرفته وهو تعبان .. من قومه الصبح ما ارتاح .. بعد ماطلع بدرى رجع تغدى وبعدها قابل العمال ... دخل الغرفه يبي ياخذ له شور .. شاف الحمام مشغول ... انسح على السرير شوي عشان يريح عضلاته ..على ما تطلع مزون*
*مزون راحت غرفتها بدرى عشان تبدل وتلبس.. ماتدرى متى المعازيم بيجون .. ام صقر قالت لها بعد صلاة العشا .. بس خافت وحده مو القرايب مره تجي ابكر .. فما حبت تقابلهم الا وهي لابسه .. امل اقترحت عليها تروح الكوفيرا عشان تسوى شعرها .. ولان مزون شعرها ناعم وما يحتاج حتى استشوار..... وميكاج الوفير ما يعجبها لانه يكون ثقيل وكثير .. ما حبت تروح ... 
يوم جات الساعه خمس العصر راحت فوق عشان تلبس .. طلعت الفستان البسيط الى شرته من السوق .. كانت محتاره بين اثنين .. وبعد عدة مرات تبديل ... وساعه واقفه قدام المرايا .. استقر قرارها على فستانها التركواز .. ماهو كله تركواز فيه تموجات الوان كثره بس غالب عليها اللون التركواز .. كان طويل مره ولازم تلبس معه كعب عشان ما يلامس الارض.. وجاى معاه شال ماهو عريض .. حطته على رقبتها بحيث ذيول الشال طايحه ورى على ظهرها .. عشان كذا ما لبست قلاده .. اكتفت بجود الشال حول رقبتها ...
ولان انارة الغرفه صفرى وضعيفه اما الحمام انارته بيضا .. ففضلت تحط ميكاج فيه .. حطت لها روج بيج وفوقه قلوسر .. وكحلها على داخل مع ماسكرا وبودرا.. كان مكياجها مرره بيسط ....الشي الغامق الوحيد هو الشدو .. عشان يناسب عزيمه بالليل .. بعد ما انتهت من المكياح طلعت من الحمام وشافت صقر منسدح نصه على السرير بالعرض .. ورجوله تلامس الارض .. ومغمض عيونه ... راحت لعند التسريحه وعدلت شعرها 
صقر وهو لازال مغمض عيونه: خلصتى
مزون : ايه .. 
فتح عيونه وقام وهو حاس انه يحتاج لدوش ينشطه شوي .. كان ظهر مزون مقابله .. شاف شعرها طايح وواصل لتحت كتوبها بشوي .. ظل واقف يتامل انعكاس صورتها بالمرايا.. 
مزون كانت تحط عطر .. لاحظت وقفت صقر وراها .. التفت عليه .. كان يشوفها بنظرات غريبه .. وعلى وجهه علامات الصدمه .. 
مزون وهي خايفه: صقر ايش فيك..
التقت عيون صقر بعيون مزون .. وبعدها قامت تتجول على قسمات وجهها .. من عيونها الكبار الى شعرها الى قاصته بشكل مدرج اقصر خصله توصل لنص خدها واطولها تلامس كتوفها .. كان طايح بعفويه على كتوفها ومعطيه منظر رقيق مرره .. اقل نسمه هوى اكيد بتطيره ... بعدها نزل على فستانها .. وقام يشوفها من فوق لتحت وهو يقيمها .. وموزن واقفه مستغربه ...
مزون مره ثانيه: صقر ايش فيك
رفع صقر راسه لوجهه مزون من جديد .. 
صقر: مافينى شي؟؟
مزون وهى عاقده حواجبها: طيب ليه تناظرنى كذا ووكانى كائن فضائي
ابتسم صقر: مصدوم
زادت العقده بين الحواجب وبخوف: ليه فستانى مو حلو .. شكلى غلط
اتسعت ابتسامه صقر : اذا شكلك غلط شلون يكون الشكل الصح .. بالعكس فستانك مرره حلو ولابق عليك كانه مفصل خصيصا لك
مزون: طيب ليه تشوفنى كذا دام الفستان زين
هالمره صقر ما ابتسم وبجد : اول مره اعرف انك حلوه لهالدرجه
احمر وجهه مزون وحست انه يحترق .. مع انه الى قاله كلمه عاديه .. بس اثرها على مزون كان قوى ..
مزون تبي تضيع السالفه : بتطلع صح
صقرابتسم لانه فهم عليها : ايه بروح للاستراحه .. الربع عاده يجتمعون بالوقت.. 
مزون: طيب انا بنزل بشوف اذا خالتى تبي شي..
وطلعت من غير ما تنتظر رده ... اول مره يناظرها صقر بهالنظرات .. او يقول لها هالكلام الحلو بهالشكل المباشر .. وهالشي لانها مو متعوده عليه احرجها كثير .. 
صقر ظل فتره يتامل المكان الى كانت مزون واقفه عليه .. مع انها خلاص راحت .. ما كان يتوقعها بهالجمال والرقه .. طول الفتره الى عرفها فيها كانت دايما ترفع شعرها بكلّب .. واذا كان مفتوح يكون بسبب نومه ووتطيح البكله(المشبك) وبمجرد ما تقوم تعدله .. كان يعرف ان شعرها لكتوفها وانه ناعم .. بس ما توقعت يكون بهالحلاة .. ولو كان اطول كان احلى .. من اليوم ورايح ماراح يرضى لهالشعر ينقص .. اما مكياجيها مع انه بسيط الا انه يعتبر كثير بالمقارنه مع الى كانت تحطه اول .. من جد صدمه شكلها .. ابتسم بسخريه ودخل ياخذ له شور
..................*
*نزلت مزون تحت شافت ام صقر لابسه الجلابيه ومبخره البيت وجالسه بالصاله .. اول ما شافتها ام صقر ابتسمت بوجهها ... 
ام صقر: زين لبستى تو نوره مرت اخوي داقه تقول انها بالطريق
مزون وهي تجلس جنب ام صقر: نوره ام عبدالله
ام صقر: ايه .. الى شفتيها قبل يومين
مزون: يا حليلها بس ما شفت بناتها
ام صقر: نوره ما عندها بنات .. كل عيالها اولاد ..
مزون: الله يخليهم لها .. طيب البنات وينهم
ام صقر: مادري والله
امل دخلت وهي معصبه: والله سخيفات
ام صقر : مين؟؟
امل: البنات في غيرهم .. لعبو على بكلمتين وخلونى اسوى شغلهم
مزون: ههههههههه
امل تشوف مزون: الله مزون الفستان طالع عليك يجنن .. مرره يناسب.. تصدقين شكله عليك احلى من المحل بالف مره 
مزون: تسلمين لى ..... وانتى ما لبستى
امل: بروح الحين .. الجميلات جلسوا يسولفون فوق راسى وانا اسوي كل شي .. حتى ادينهم ما توسخت .. وفجاه التفت ولا اشوفهم .. طلعوا رايحين يلبسون وتركوا كل شي فوق راسى ..
ام صقر: يالله انتى الكبيره
امل: حرام عليك .. مو لانى تزوجت وانا صغيره تعتبرونى كبيره..تونى خمس وعشرين
ام صقر:طيب لا تضيعين وقتك بالكلام وروحى البسى لك شي
امل وهى طالعه: بلبس بغرفتك مابي ادخل غرفه هلا ... مالى خلقهم
ام صقر: الى يريحك بس اخلصى قبل لا يجون الضيوف
امل وصلت عند الباب لفت وشافت مزون
امل: تدرين مزون خساره ليت صقر هنا عشان يشوفك بهالشكل 
مزون بعفويه: الا هو فوق 
امل وهى تغمز:هههههههه غريبه خلاك تنزلين
مزون انحرجت مرره من كلام امل ياربي ايش عندهم الناس اليوم جالسين يحرجونى ...
ام صقر: والله شكل المعازيم بيطلعون وانتى الى الحين ما بعد تلبسين
امل وهى تضحك: لا وبعد ازيدك من الشعر بيت .. باخذ لى شور
ام صقر: المهم لا تتاخرين عارفتك ساعه تلبسين ..
امل: هههههههه انشالله يالغاليه ماراح اتاخر
.............................*

*كانت حاطه على قناة الاغانى ورافعه الصوت للاخر.. وهى جالسه على الكنب .. وتقرى المجله .. وتركيزها ضايع بين المجله والمناظر الخالعه بالفيديوكليبات الجديده .... مر اخوها من عندها .. 
حطت غاده المجله ونادته
غاده : بدر 
بالبدايه ما سمع صوتها بسبب صوت التلفزيون .. ضغطت على ميوت وصرخت
غاده: بدر
رجع بدر ودخل للصاله .. ومن غير نفس
بدر: هاه
غاده: وين بتروح
بدر: بطلع بشم هوا .. عندك مانع
غاده وهى تنقز من الكنب :حلو .. جيت فوقتك ...
بدر وهو عابس: خير ايش عندك
غاده: بروح معك.. دقايق البس عبايتى
بدر: فاضى لك انا.... اقول روحى بس
غاده: يوووه بدر مرره زهقانه ماعندى شي
بدر: دقي على صديقاتك .. او اطلعى معهم
غاده: سوالفهم بايخه .. والطلوع ولا وحده منهم فاضيه ومو راضين
بدر بسخريه: طيب ايش اسوي لك
غاده: خذنى معك
بدر: امى راحت طالعه .... ليه مارحتى معها
غاده: كنت نايمه طول اليوم وما دريت انها بتروح
بدر: مو ذنبي دبري لك طلعه ... يالله تشاو
غاده: وجع مالت عليك يالقرد
بدر: مالقرد الا انتى يا بقره
بدر متعلم هالايام يعلق على غاده ويناديها بقره بسبب الخزامه الى بخشمها ...
غاده بعصبيه: انقلع بس
وطلع بدر وهو يضحك .. اما غاده رمت نفسها على الكنب وهى مرره منقهره .. مابقى وحده من صديقاتها الا ودقت عليها .. الى مشغوله .. والى عندها اختبار.. والى امها ما رضت لها تطلع .. الكل ما كان فاضى لها .. رجعت رفعت صوت التلفزيون .. ياربي حتى امى طلعت وتركتنى .. ليه ماقالت لى اروح معها .. وابوي مادري وينه .. كانى سمعت اامس امى تتكلم بالتليفون وتقول انه مسافر من يومين عشان بضاعه يبي يجيبها ... جلست فتره تقلب بقنوات التلفزيون .. بعدين سكرته .. وبصوت عالى
غاده: جيزيلااااااا
جات الخدامه من اول صرخه .. لانها عارفه اذا تاخرت ايش يجيها من غاده
جيزيلا: yes ghada
غاده: did mama tell u when she will be come?
جيزيلا: no sorry .. she didn't talk to me
غاده: اووف ok .. you can go 
وتو جيزيلا بتطلع ..
غاده : ..ooh ya .. make apple juice for me .. I will be in my room
جيزيلا: alright.. do u wanna something else
غاده: no .. بس ابيك تنقلعين عن وجهي 
جيزيلا وهى مو فاهمه :sorry .. what ?
غاده من غير نفس وبقرف: just go ..
طلعت جيزيلا خلاص تعودت على هالمعامله مو من غاده بس.. حتى ام بدر وبدر .. الكل بالبيت يزفها ويهاوشها .. الوحيده الى كانت طيبه معها مزون .. اما نجود ما احتكت فيها كانت طول الوقت بغرفتها .. مزون الايام القليله الى عاشتها بيت عمها .. حسست الخدمات بالفرق بين المعامله .. ومو لانهم خدامات عادى نصرخ بوجههم ونقرف منهم وما كانهم مخلوقات مثلنا حالنا حلهم .. الفرق ان الاحوال الماديه جبرتهم يخدمون الناس ويتغربون عن اهلهم .. راحت جيزيلا للمطعم تسوى لغاده الى تبي .. 
اما غاده دخلت غرفتها .. 
ياربي ايش هالمملل ايش هالزهق .. فتحت دولابها تطلع لها بيجاما عشان تنام مع انها قضت طول يومها بنوم .. بس بسبب الفراغ الواحد يلجا لاشياء غريبه .. فجاه طرت في بالها العزيمه .. عزيمه مزون .. هلا قالت لها تجي .. ليه ما تروح وتغير اكيد بتكون عزيمتهم ممله ومافيها شي.. بس ايش وراها .. خل تضحك شوي .. وباقل من ثانيه سكرت دولاب ملابس النوم وفتحت دولابها الثاني.. جلست تتفرج على ملابسها .. بعدين ابتسمت بخبث وهى تطلع لها بدله .. هى تعرف اهل ام صقر ..ناس ملتزمين ويخافون ربهم .. خل تشوف ردت فعلهم وايش بيسون اذا شافوها بهالبس ..*
*بعد ما لبست حطت جل بشعرها عشان توقفه بشكل اكبر .. وكثرت الميكاج بطريقه مرره ماهى حلوه .. وابتسم لصورتها بالمرايا وهى تتامل نفسها وراضيه بالشكل الى صارته ..دق الباب ودخلت الخدامه وهى حامله صينيه فيها عصير التفاح..
غاده من غير ما تناظرها اخذت شنطتها وطلعت من الغرفه: spill it
ونزلت تحت .. وجيزيلا واقفه بمكانها وتشوف ظهر غاده وهى تختفى عنها .. 
.............................*
*ايش بتكون ردت فعل الموجودين بالحفل؟ لمنظر غاده؟؟ وكيف هو منظرها؟؟
هلا وام صقر.. كيف بيستقبلونها؟؟
والعزيمه بتمر بسلام والى بصير فيها شي يخرب كل شي؟؟
الوضع بين مزون وصقر بدى يستقر.. ؟؟ بس لمتى بيستمر هالشي؟؟ وايش الممكن يصير؟؟
نجود حالتها النفسه مو اوكى مع ان اهل ام صقر مو مقصرين معها؟؟ ممكن يتحسن هالوضع او لا؟؟
امل وسر زواجها .. متى راح ينكشف لنا ونعرف قصتها؟؟
سعود الى الحين ما تطرقنا له .. ياترى ايش صار بحياته وخلاه هالانسان المرهف المحطم؟؟
خالد بيظل عنصر ثانوي والا بيطرا جديد بحياته ؟؟
جواهر وماساتها.. متى بتنتهى وبيد مين؟؟*

----------


## زهور الريف

*الفصل السادس*
*خالد بعد ما طلع من البيت مر على سعود وبعدها طلعوا يتمشون .. وبالنهاية استقروا باحد المقاهى ولان الجو حلو فضلوا يجلسون مع 2 من زمايلهم .. يالكراسى الى بالخارج على الشارع 
حسن: الجو مسكت هاليومين .. اقول شباب ايش رايك نروح بكره للثمامه ؟؟
عاصم: فكره ماهيب شينه .. من زمان ما اجتمعنا ورحنا للبر
خالد: اعذرونى شباب.. انا جاى اليوم وما جلست مع اهلى .. واذا رحت معكم ضاع الخميس ..والجمعه بمشى لابها
عاصم: وانت اذا كان هذا حالك ..ما اجتمعنا معك ابد
خالد: لا مو لهالدرجه .. الاسبوع الجاي يمكن..
حسن: وانت سعود
سعود: مادرى على حسب النفسيه .. بس حاليا ماعندى مانع
خالد: طيب مين الى بتروحون
حسن: نقول للشباب .. مبارك والشله
سعود: انا مانيب رايح الا اذا طلعتكم الفجر .. ودى اقنص .. اما طلعه متاخر وما يمدى نجلس الا يجي الليل اعذرونى
حسن: بعد صلاة الفجر نمشى على طول .ونجلس متاخر واذا عجبنا الوضع ننام
خالد: بتخيمون
عاصم: ههههه.. وليه نخيم مافي شي احلى من النوم في العراء
خالد: هههههههههههههه.. ايه يالبدوي.. لا كذا ما يصير تبون تقهرونى
حسن: والله انت الى رافض الروحه مو حنا .. والا الود ودنا انك اول الحاضرين
خالد: ماتقصر ادرى يالغالى .. المشكله الوالده بتزعل لو عرفت .. 
سعود: هههههه .. اشوف اختى داقه لك خبر .. ماتشوفها بدل ما تستقبلك استقبلت الضيوف
شافه خالد بنظره .. 
حسن: ماعلينا انت ليه ما تقول لها ..*

----------


## زهور الريف

*خالد : ههههههههه .. ايش اقول لها .. يمه لو سمحتى الربع بقنصون بكره ممكن اروح معهم .. 
عاصم: ياخى كانك ما جيت هالاسبوع .. ماهيب اول مره ما تجي من ابها 
سعود: اتركوه .. ايش فيكم عليه .. احسن لو ما يبي يجي .. جالس يتغلى
خالد عصب: انت ايش فيك على اليوم .. كانى دايس لك على طرف .. خير ايش فيك
سعود: مادرى عنك .. تقول الوالده وما الوالده .. لو مشتهى كان جيت .. انا عارفك
خالد عصب : ايه بكيفى مابي اجي عندك شي
سعود: هههههههه.. لا
حسن: هيه ايش فيكم .. طيب صقر قولوا له
سعود: صقر ماعاد مثل اول فاضى .. 
عاصم: الا صحيح وينه عنكم .. خابره دايم معك سعود
خالد: قلت له يجينا هنا .. هو الحين عند ربع الجامعه .. عاده يجتمعون بين الصلاتين بالاستراحه .. احتمال يجي بعد ما يطلع منهم 
حسن: المهم لا تنسون تقولون له .. صراحه المعسل ما يحلى الا به
اقبل عليهم صقر بعد ما سمع اخر جمله
صقر: مين جاب طارى المعسل
سعود: ههههههههههه.. الطيب عند ذكره
حسن: تو نقول ان الجلسه ما تحلى الا بك 
صقر وهو يسحب الكرسى عشان يجلس: تسلم .. من متى وانتوا هنا؟
خالد: من اول ما دقيت عليك 
عاصم: صقر لا تخلى .. بكره ان شاء الله بنكشت بالبر
صقر: وايش عندكم؟
سعود: الجو حلو وخل نقنص
صقر: حلو تمام .. متى بتمشون
عاصم: بعد صلاة الفجر
صقر: بدرى
عاصم: ههههههه حيرتونا معكم الى يقول ما يبي الا الفجر والى يقول بدري
صقر: مين يقوله؟؟
خالد: الخال سعود يقول ما يعرف يقنص الا بالفجر
حسن: معه حق القنص مو حلو الا بالصبح
صقر: اوكى تم .. 
....................*
*الكل تقريبا حضر للعزيمه .. كانت الجلسه حلوه وبسيطه .. مافيها تكلف او مجاملات ورسميات .. شافوا العروس وباركوا لها ..على الساعه 10 طلبوا من الضيوف يتفضلون للعشا ...فطلعوا كلهم للحوش عند البوفيه .. مابقى داخل الا مزون ونجود وهلا ...
مزون: مرت خالك نوره تجنن ...
هلا: ههههههه .. ايه مره توسع الصدر
نجود: هلا البوت حقك قطع رجلى .. مو قادره امشى به
هلا: طيب عادى افسخيه الكل طلع ..
فسخت نجود بوتها .. ورفعت رجلها تدلك اصابعها ..
مزون: نجود وانتى ليه تلبسينه .. شوفي ايش سوى باصابيعك
نجود: ايش اسوى .. تنورتى قصيره ولازم البس معها بوت ..
مزون تضايقت: وليه ماقلتى لى اشتريه لك يوم رحنا للسوق .. او جيتى معنا وشريتى لك
نجود: ماله داعى غرض ثانوي..
تدخلت هلا:ايش دعوه مزون .. مابينى وبين نجود شي.. 
مزون: مو قصدى .. بس ولو اذا محتاجه ليه ما تقول
نجود عصبت: مو محتاجه شي اصلا
مزون متضايقه من الحاجز الى بدى يتكون بينها وبين اختها : واضح
نجود: طيب انتى ايش حارك .. الحين انا اشتكيت لك ..
مزون: مابيك تحسين ان حالك اقل من اول بحياة اهلى ..
رفعت نجود حاجبها بسخريه
نجود : تلعبين علي .. والا على نفسك
مزون تبي تاكد لها: مو هذا قصدي .. بس انا ما ابيك تكونين محتاجه شي.. مثل اول ...نجود انا الحين عندى فلوس .. وتقدرين تاخذين الى تبينه
نجود ضحكت : مزون انتى قلتيها انا .. يعنى انتى مو انا الى عندها .. وانا مابي اخذ شي مو لى ولا من حقي
مزون اندهشت وبسرعه دهشتها انقلبت لغضب: نجووود.. من متى وبيننا انا وانتى ..
قامت نجود وطلعت من الغرفه وهي تقول: من زمان 
حست مزون بالدنيا تضيق من حولها .. ايش فيها نجود .. ايش الى صار لها .. ليه تغيرت .. هلا فضلت السكوت من اول ما صارت المواجهه .. بس بعد ما شافت وجهه مزون الى تغيرت ملامحه بعد ما طلعت نجود..
هلا: مزون لا تزعلين منها .. مو قصدها
التفت مزون لهلا ... غريبه احد يطلب منها لا تزعل من اختها.. هم ناسين انها اختى .. الوحيده الى بقت لى .. ليه ازعل منها ...
هلا: هى متضايقه شوي... الاختبارات قربت .. وانتى تدرين ايش تسوى هالاجواء بالحاله النفسيه
ابتسمت مزون من كلام هلا.. عمر نجود ما توترت ايام اختبارات او نفسيتها تغيرت .. حتى دايما كنت احس انها من غير قلب وما تحس بهالامور
مزون: هلا انا مو زعلانه .. بس نجود بعيده عنى هالفتره 
هلا: انا اعرف كيف علاقتكم قويه مع بعض.. وكم مره تمنيت تكون لى اخت واكون انا وهي مثلك انتى ونجود .. انتى لا تحتاتين .. ان شاء الله الامور بترجع مثل اول ..
دخلت الخدامه للغرفه .. 
واتى: هلا.. في حرمه برى 
هلا باستغراب وهى تشوف ساعتها : غريبه توها تجى .. طيب دخليها 
واتى: ايه خلاص هذا انا اخذت ابايتها ..
مزون: خل نروح نشوفها ما يصير توقف عند الباب
راحت هلا ومزون لعند الباب ..كانت مفاجاه لهم الى شافه ... 
غاده بنظره غرور: هااااااى ..
مزون انتبهت من الصدمه قبل هلا .. قربت من غاده 
مزون: وعليكم السلام غاده كيف الحال
سلمت عليها غاده مجرد مصافحه .. وبابتسامه مجامله
غاده: انا تمام ..u ؟ 
مزون : بخير
هلا بصوت غريب: انتى جيتى!!
وهى تشوف اختها بكل استغراب .. وفي داخلها صراع .. فرحانه بشوفت اختها .. والثانى منصدم من منظرها .. كانت لابسه بلوزه من غير اكمام .. فيها خيط ملتف حول الرقبه .. وظهرها تقربيا طالع كله .. الجزء المغطى هو الى فيه خطوط مربوطه ببعض .. تربط البلوزه من الجوانب .. يعنى خيوط على شكل اكسات ممتده بعرض الظهر .. مع تنوره من نفس القماش طويله .. وباقل حركه منها يبان بطنها لان البلوزه ماهي طويله .. وبسبب غمق البدله مع بياض غاده .. الاجزاء المكشافه كانت طالعه بشكل ما يناسب دينا وعادتنا .. بشكل الواحد يخجل يلبسه هالاشياء لوحده شلون قدام الناس...
هلا كانت بين نارين .. منظر اختها .. وامنتها ان اختها تكون قريبه منها .. وبالاخير تغلبت عليها فرحتها بتلبيه غاده للدعوه .. خصوصا انها ماكانت متوقعه هالشي ... 
ابتسم هلا ابتسامه واسعه .. وقربت من اختها
هلا: ما توقعت تجين
غاده من غير نفس: غيرت رايي.. والا الناس ما يغيرون رايهم 
هلا:مو قصدي ... المهم انك جيتى.. تعالى تفضلى ..
اخذت اختها .. وتوها بتطلع الا تقابلها امها ...
ام صقرمعصبه : وينكم فيه ... 
هلا : موجودين هنا .. يمه هذي غاده اختى جات
تراجعت هلا وقدمت اختها لامها
انتبهت ام صقر لوجود غاده .. ومثل ما هو متوقع .. المنظر الى كانت فيه البنت ابدا ما كان يخلى الواحد يتقبله .. خصوصا انها بذيك اللحظه بطنها كان باين والحلقه باينه .. بشكل بشع ..عقدت حواجبها ام صقر .. 
قربت منها غاده .. وعلى وجهها ابتسامه سخريه .. وغرور .. الى كانت تبيه صار .. بس بقى ردت الفعل ..
غاده وهى تمد ايدها: هلا ام صقر ..
قبل لا تمد ايدها ام صقر لها انتقلت نظاراتها من غاده لبنتها .. هلا كانت تشوف امها نظرات توسل ورجاء.. فهمتها ام صقر ...ولان اخلاق ام صقر عاليه .. ما حبت تجاري بزاره وصغر عقل غاده .. وتعكر صفو جو الحفل ..
ام صقر ردت لها ابتسامه مجامله : هلا غاده ... 
والتفت على مزون ..
ام صقر: وينك مزون الله يهداك .. الضيوف تفضلوا على العشا .. وانتوا ما جيتوا
مزون: الحين طالعين 
ام صقر: طيب وينهى نجود عنكم ؟؟
مزون بضيقه تحاول تخفيها عن ام صقر: اتوقع بغرفتها ..
ام صقر: الله يعافيك ناديها ولا تتاخرون انزلوا بسرعه .. وانتى يا هلا تعالى ابيك ..
ودخلت احد الغرف الموجوده تحت ... ابتسمت هلا ابتسامه اعتذار لغاده ..
هلا: دقايق
اما مزون راحت فوق عند اختها ..
.....................*
*انا ليه سويت كذا .. ليه كلمتها بهذي الطريقه .. مهما كان هي ما تستاهل .. ما قالت لى شي يستاهل هالرد .. اكيد ما راح تمرر هالموضوع على خير .. بس ايش اسوي لو جات الحين وطلبت منى تفسير .. اكيد بتجي .. ايش اقول لها .. اقول انى حاسه بالوحده .. وبديت احد انهم خلاص اخذوك منى .. خلاص صقر واهله اخذوك وما عدتى لى .. اقول لها انى فقدتك ..
الافكار كانت تلعب براسها .. حست بصداع عظيم .. من كثر ما فكرت هالايام .. وعشان تلهي نفسها .. مدت ايدها وفتح المسجل بجنبها .. سمعت كلمات كانت اخر كلمات تحتاج لها بهالفتره* 
*رحت ومن بقى وياي .. يحس بضحكتى وبكاى .. 
وحتى الجرح في بعدك يغزينى واهلي به 
انا من لى في هالدنيا سواك وان طالت الغيبه ..
فقدت يا اعز الناس فقدت الحب والطيبه ..* 
*كانت الكلمات تنعاد وتتكرر .. بصوت مؤثر يخاطب القلب مباشره .. كلمات لو سمعتها وانت ما فقدت احد تتاثر وما تقدر تمنع دمعه من انها تنزل .. شلون بوحده مثلها .. مو واحد الى فقدته بس ...
ظلت نجود تسمعها .. ودموعها لا اراديا تنزل من عيونها .. وهى تاركه العنان لهم وما تحاول تمنعهم .. سمعت صوت احد يقرب من الباب .. بسرعه بيد مرتجفه مسحت دموعها ... وباليد الثانيه اغلقت المسجل .. وانفتح الباب
نجود كان شكلها ملفت للنظر .. وقفت على طول وهى تبتسم ابتسامه ما تناسب الحزن الموجود بعيونها ...دخلت مزون للغرفه .. اثار الدموع ومع محاولات نجود .. ماقدرت تخفيها عن اختها .. قربت منها مزون وهي عابسه
مزون: نجود
اتسعت ابتسامه نجود كانها تبي تثبت انها ما فيها شي..
نجود: هاه .. 
وقبل لا تتكلم مزون ..
نجود: ليكون اكلتوا العشى عنى .. ترانى ميته جوع .. خل ننزل ونرحق عليه قبل لا يخلص
وجات تطلع من الغرفه .. مسكت ذراعها مزون يوم مرت من جنبها
مزون: تعالى ؟؟
مو وقته يا مزون .. حسي فينى مو وقته الحين .. التفت نجود لاختها والابتسامه لا زالت على وجهها
نجود: خلص
مزون وهى معقده حواجبها: لا لا تخافين الاكل كثير
نجود تتصنع الغباء: طيب ايش فيك
مزون: انا الى ايش فينى والا انتى ؟؟
نجود لازالت تسوى نفسها بقره : اناااااااا
مزون: لا الجنى
نجود: ههههههههه.. مزون والله انك فاضيه .. انا ميته جوع وانتى جالسه تنكتين
مزون رفعت حواجبها : طيب نجود .. براحتك اذا ما تبين تقولين لى شي .. 
تركت يد نجود وراحت .. توها واصله عند الباب لفت لاختها 
مزون: قبل لا تنزلين امسى اثار الكحل من خدك ..
التفت مزون للمرايا وهي تسمع صوت تسكر الباب .. يعنى كل هالتمثيله ما نفعت .. والسواد على خدودى .. خلاص عرفت .. عرفت مزون انى كنت اصيح .. بس غريبه .. مو من عوايد مزون تتركنى وانا بهالحال .. اكيد هى مو فاضيه لى .. بالاول تجلس معى وما تتركنى الا بعد ما تعرف كل شي ...
اخذت قطنه وحطت فيها المحلول الى يزيل المكياج .. واخذت تمسح خدها بكل قوه كانها قاعده تنتقم منه لانه فضحها .. بعد ما انتهت .. انطبع اللون الورى الى خلاها ما تحتاج تحط بلشر وهى تعيد حط المكياج من جديد 
.....................*
*دخلت هلا بعد امها بكل تردد .. وهي متوقعه الكلام الى بتسمعه من امها .. 
ام صقر: اشوفك مبسوطه
هلا تكلمت بسرعه وما تركت مجال لامها تتكلم
هلا: يمه انا ما صدقت تجى .. ادرى ان لبسها ماهو زين .. بس يمه انتى اكثر وحده تدرين شلون احاول اتقرب من غاده .. يمه غاده تحتاج لى .. ولازم اساعدها
ام صقر معصبه: بس مو على حسابنا .. شلون تبين المعازيم يقابلونها بالشكل 
هلا: يمه مو لهالدرجه
ام صقر تشوف بنتها باستغراب: ايش تقولين انتى .. بلوزه طولها شبر .. ما تغطى الا صدرها تقريبا .. حتى الظهر مو مغطيه منه شي.. وتقولين مو لهالدرجه
هلا تحاول تهدى امها: ادرى يمه والله ادرى.. حتى انا مو عاجبنى لبسها ولا راضيه فيه .. بس عشانى يمه مشى هالليله على خير .. تفكين ابي اكسب اختى .. ابي اشيلها من الجو الى عايشه فيه
تنهدت ام صقر : طيب على الاقل اطلبي منها تحط شي على كتوفها يغطى شحمها
هلا بارتباك: اخاف تزعل
ام صقر : عجيبه .. هالشي تخافين يزعلها .. تشوفين المنكر قدامك ولا تغيرنه .. 
هلا: يمه اصبري على .. ما يصير من اول مره اقول لها كذا .. كافى ان حضروا الليله اكبر خطوه تخطوها اتجاهى .. من اسنين انتظرها
ام صقر: انا مو راضيه على الى يصير .. ولا اعرف ليه لاضيه لك تستمرين بالى تسوينه .. بس شوفي .. ماابيها تختلط بالمعازيم .. 
هلا : يمه من جدك .. تبينى احبسها بالصاله واقول لها لا تطلعين
ام صقر وهى متضايقه: يعنى تبينها تطلع بهالشكل
هلا: مشيها الليله بس
ام صقر: هلااااااااا
هلا: تكفييييييين ... يمه .. غاده اختى اشوفها تغرق قدامى .. مقدر اخليها .. وانا متاكده ان أي كلمه اقوله لها بخصوص لبسها او نوضح اننا مو متقبلينا .. بتخلينى اخسرها
ام صقر: جعلك تخسرينها .. اصلا ما ابيك تحتكين معها
انصدمت هلا من كلام امها .. الى طول عمها ما ترضى لهم يسبون او يتذمرون من ابوهم او عيالهم .. رغم كل الى جاهم منه ...
هلا: انتى يمه الى تقول هالكلام
ام صقر لانت نبرة صوته : يا عمرى انا خايفه عليك .. خايفه تتاثرين بها
هلا: مو واثقه فينى يمه .. مو واثقه بتربتك
ام صقر : ماهى مساله ثقه .. حتى الرسول حذرنا من رفيق السوء
هلا : انتى ليه مو راضيه تفهمنينى .. هذي مو رفيييق .. هذي اختى .. انا واياها نتشارك باشياء كثيره .. شلون ما تبينى اصاحبها .. شلون ما تثقين فينى .. 
قاطعتها ام صقر: قلت لك مو مساله ثقه
هلا: اجل ايش؟؟
ام صقر: هلا انتى بنتى وانا احبك .. اعترف انى ما احمل أي مشاعر لاختك .. بس انا خايفه انها تضرك
هلا: مو توك تتكلمين عن الامر بالمعروف .. واننا اذا شفنا المنكر لازم نغيره .. ما نقبله ونخضع له
ام صقر: طيب هلا .. شوفي الليله بسمع كلامك .. وبمشيها على خير .. بس هو علم يوصلك ويتعاد .. هالموضوع ما ابيه ينعاد .. واذا تقبلته الليله مو معناه انى اتقبله مره ثانيه ..
هلا انبسطت .. وحاولت تمنع نفسها من الابتسامه
هلا: اكيييد يمه لا تحاتين
ام صقر وهى طالعه : طيب لا تتاخرون على العشى 
هلا برد الى : طيب
وظلت واقفه مكانها والفرحه مو ساعيتها ..واخيرا يا غاده صارت عندى فرصه اتقرب منك .. طلعت من الغرفه والبسمه لازالت مرتسمه على شفتها
................*
*بعد ماراحت هلا مع امها .. ومزون لاختها .. ظلت غاده واقفه مكانها .. وهى رافعه خشمها على فوق وتشوف المكان بازراء .. كان مرره شكلها تافه .. تحس انها سوت انجاز ... وحرجت بيت اخوانها .. ومرت ابوها الاولى .. باقى يا ام صقر .. باقى ما شفتى شي... ابتسمت بسخريه .. 
انتى غاده صح
التفت بعد ما سمعت الصوت الى وراها ... شافت وحده ماهى طويله .. تميل للقصر وسمينه شوي ....لابسه جلابيه هنديه كلها شك ومعها شال حاطته على كتوفها .. وجهها عريض دائري .. يحيطه شعر واضح انه مستشور مو معنى هذا انه ماهوب ناعم..كانت ملامح الشك مرتسمه على وجهها .. 
غاده باسلوب شوي بايخ: ايه
ارتسمت ابتسامه بوجهه المراءه ...وقربت من غاده .. اخذتها وحبتها على خدها
وهي تقول : هلا والله .. حيالله غاده .. ينك ما تنشافين ... خبري فيك اخر مره مع امك وعمرك يمكن خمس سنوات*
*غاده طاح قناعها بسرعه .. قناع الغرور والكبرياء والسخريه .. وحل مكانه وجهه مصدوم من رد هذي المراءه .. مين تكون .. وهى تعرفنى .. شلون تعرفنى وانا ما اعرفها .. واضح انها كبيره .. عمرها ما يقل عن 45 سنه .. يمكن تكون من صديقات الوالده .. بس انا اعرف تقريبا اكثر صديقات امى .. وواضح ان هذي مو من الى تصاحبهم امى ... ياترى مين تكون
غاده بتردد : ماكان عندى وقت .. انتى تعرفين
ابتسمت لها المراءه .. وتوها بتجاوب الا تشوف مزون نازله ..
المراءه: وينكم مزون ووين الباقين ... 
مزون : نجود بتجي وراى .. 
المراءه: هههه ام صقر راجت تناديكم وسكنت معكم .. يالله تعالوا شكلكم مو حلو تاخرتوا
مزون وهى مستغربه : ليه وين هي خالتى وهلا
غاده سرحانه تشوف المراءه المجهوله .. الوحيده الى ما ابدت أي رد فعل بلبسها او شكلها .. الوحيده الى تملك اصدق اوصفى ابتسامه شافتها بحياتها .. ياترى من تكون
المراءه: هاه غاده
انتبهت من سرحانها ... ورجعت القناع بسرعه ..
غاده : what??
المراءه: ام صقر وهلا وين؟؟
غاده اشرت على الغرفه وباسلوبها المعتاد : هنا
المراءه: طيب .. يالله مزون .. وانتى بعد غاده خل نطلع ..
وطلعوا من الباب للحوش ... اخذت مزون تفرك ايدها ببعض
مزون: برد الجو اليوم
المراءه : ايه معك حق .. خذي شالك وحطيه على طتوفك عشان تدفين
والتفت على غاده وهى تفسخ شالها
المراءه: وانتى يا غاده .. خذي شالى انا ما يحتاج
وحطت الشال على كتوف غاده وهى تبتسم لها ..
المراءه: مو زين يجيك برد .. 
وبعدت عنهم وغاده جامده بمكانها ..وهي تتلمسس الشال .. انا ايش يصير لى .. ومين هذي المراءه .. شلون تحط الشال على وانا واقفه مثل التمثال .. ولا حتى اعترضت او تكلمت ... هي تعرفنى .. وواضح ان علاقتها في بيت ام صقر كبيره .. اهلتها انها تدخل تناديهم .. ومزون تعرفها .. ايه ليه ما اسال مزون عنها .. التفت تكلم مزون .. الا شافتها بعيده تكلم وحده .... ظلت مكانها عند الباب .. وهي تضم اطراف الشال كانها تحاول تدفى نفسها*

----------


## Princess

*قلوب مغلقه ... الكاتبه : دموع السحاب* 

تسلمي خيه عالنقل الموفق
لي رجعات عليها متقطعه لضيق الوقت
يعطيش الف عافيه
وموفقه لكل خير
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## زهور الريف

*استاذن حسن وعاصم وراحوا .. بعد ما اتفقوا على كل شي بالنسبه للرحله الى بيطلعونها بكره الصبح .. خالد كان بين نارين .. وده بجمعه ربعه ووناستهم .. وفي نفس الوقت امه لها حق عليه .. ومو حلوه ما يجلس معها.. وهو عاده يمشى بعد صلاة الجمعه مباشره لابها لانه ما يحب المشى بالسياره بالليل... يعنى اذا طلع يوم الخميس مع ربعه ما راح يجلس معه امه الا صبحيه الجمعه ...في النهايه .. قرر يروح معهم .. ويرجع العصر للبيت .. او يروح لهم العصر ويعتم معه الليله هناك ..
ظل صقر وخالد وسعود بالمقهى ...
صقر: طيب يا خالد اذا بتمشى الصبح نروح انا وانت بجيبك .
خالد: والرجعه شلون
صقر: يا ارجع معك بدرى .. او مع سعود او واحد من الربع
سعود: ايش معى .. انا الى ناوي اروح معك .. سيارتى جديده ومابيها تتوسخ.. 
خالد: هيه لا تعتمدون على .. احتمال اروح بالعصر
سعود: اذا ما لنا الا سيارتك صقر 
صقر: ما يصلح .. ان عارف انها ما فيها دبل ... خلاص اخذ انا سيارتك خالد وانت تاخذ سيارتى
خالد:هههههههه.. ما نحلت المشكله .. واذا جيت اجيكم اجي بايش؟؟
صقر: يا شيخ مو لازم تجي ... لا تعرف تقنص ولا شي
خالد: ههههههههههه.. حلوه .. هيه اذا ناسى ترانى ضابط
صقر: ههههههههههههه.. ادرى امزح معك .. ها سعود ايش رايك
التفت صقر لسعود يكلمه بعد ما لاحظ سكوته .. شاف سعود مركز على شي معين بالشارع .. وهو عاقد حواجبه وعابس بشكل واضح ... وعيونه مرتكزه بنقطعه .. وبالتحديد على سياره ... لاحظ صقر وخالد الى يشوفه سعود
خالد بضحك : ههههههههههه .. معك حق تعبس.. والا هذا لون ..
صقر: بعض الناس عليهم اذواق
انفتح الاشاره الخضرى .. ومشت السياره ونظر سعود متعلق فيها لين اختفت ...* 
*سعود : الى ابي اعرفه شلون تقدرين تركبين سياره بهالشكل 
عبيره: ههههههههه.. ليه مو عاجبتك
سعود يبتسم بحب: تبين شي يتعلق فيك ولا يعجبنى .. بس خلنا نكون صريحين .. لونها ابدا ماهو راكب عليها
عبير: مو ابوي يحب انه يكون متميز .. بذمتك حبيبي.. لو شفت سيارتنا باي شارع .. او أي مدينه اكيد بتعرفها على طول .. عشان كذا حلو التميز
سعود: قلنا تميزوا .. بس مو سياره جمس موف .. ابد ما يركب
عبير: هههههههه .. مو هي للسواق .. وانت تعرف انى ما عندى خوان وكلنا بنات .. طلبت من ابي وردى .. بس ما وافق .. تدرى ان اللون طلبيه
سعود: وردي .. عبوره من جدكم
عبيره لازالت تضحك: ايه والله .. بس حتى الموف حلو ..انت فكر بايجابيتها .. الحين مستحيل تضيعنى .. او ما تعرفنى بهالسياره
سعود بمزح : لو على هالتفسير حلو لونها.. ومو بس السياره الجمس الموف بتذكرنى فيك .. لون الموف بكبره بعرفه منك ..* 
*خالد يشوف صقر بحيره ... ويشوف سعود .. 
خالد: شالسالفه ..
هز صقر كتوفه ... انه ما يدري ..
صقر: سعوود .. 
انتقلت عيون سعود لعيون صقر .. كانت تحمل كل معانى الالم .. ولانه جالس بجنب خالد ومقابل صقر .. ماشاف خالد وجهه
خالد يحاول يلطف الجو لانه حس بتوتره:ليكون عاجبتك هالجمس الموف وعاجبك لونها
مرر سعود ايده على وجهه وكانه بكذا بيمحى الالم الى يحس فيه .. ويمحى معه طيف عبيره الى رجع له ..
سعود بتعب: لا .. 
ورجع الكرسى على ورى
سعود: انا تعبان برجع الحين اريح وانام
خالد قام وهو مستغرب.. ليكون زعل خاله وهو ما يدري .. اما صقر .. عرفت ايش فيه سعود .. اكيد يفكر فيها .. والا مايجي هالحزن له الا بعد ما يفكر بعبير .. بس ايش الى جاب طاريها .. ايش الى ذكره فيها .. ماكان عارفه ...
حط خالد ايده على كتف سعود
خالد: تو الناس بو عبدالعزيز
التفت له سعود .. وتنهد تنهيده طلعت من اعماقه ... 
سعود : اعذرنى يالغالي .. 
صقر: خلاص كلنا نرجع ... 
خالد: أي نرجع .. توها 11 .. وماظن الضيوف طلعوا
صقر: وحنا ايش لنا من الضيوف .. 
خالد: انا ابي اتعشى 
صقر: هههههههه .. بذمتك ما شبعت .. طول الوقت تشرب هالقهوه .. هذا غير الابل باي الى اكلتها ..
خالد: وهذا عشى.. وتعال انت ناسي انك واعدنى بتعشينى
صقر: ولا يهمك .. مو انا الى بتزيد كرشتى
خالد: هههههههه .. وانت سعود ما يصير تفوت العشا
سعود :لا مالى نفس اصلا .. برجع للبيت الحين
صقر: طيب متى نمك بكره؟
سعود: مادرى ... احتمال ما اروح 
خالد انصدم ... عارف ايش قد خاله يحب القنص وكشتات البر ووناسه الربع والتخيم ... 
خالد: وليه .. وانت اكثر المتحمسين
سعود: اذا قدرت انام بجي
خالد: براحتك ...
....................
هلا بعد ما خلصت كلام مع امها طلعت للصاله لوين ماكانت غاده واقفه ... ماشافت احد فيها .. عرفت ان اختها اكيد طلعت برى .. راحت لها .. غاده الى كانت واقفه مكانها من بعد ما تركتها نوره .. كانت مو مستوعبه الى صار .. ما حست الا بيده تهزها بخفه على كتفها .. خلتها تجفل وتلف بسرعه لها .. شافت هلا تشوفها باستغراب .. نظرات هلا لها ووضع يدها على كتفها .. قومها من الحاله الى هي فيها .. طرفت بعيونها بسرعه .. وكانها تفيق من حلم .. كانها كانت بعالم اخرى .. وتوها ترجع لعالم المواقع
هلا وهى معقده حواجبها: ليه لابسه شال خالتى نوره؟؟
نوره .. خالتى نوره .. يعنى هلا تعرف المراءه الى كلمتنى .. 
غاده وهى تتفحص ملامح اختها: نوره؟؟
هلا باستغراب: ليه هذا مو شال خالتى
فسخت غاده الشال .. وناولته لهلا .
غاده : اظن ... 
هلا وهى ما بعد تاخذ الشال: ليه غاده الجو بارد
غاده رجع لها غرورها وتكبرها واحتقارها .. رجعت لحالتها الطبيعيه
غاده: لا زين .. انا عاجبنى ..
هلا اخذت الشال : براحتك ..
وابتسم لاختها: ما تبين نروح نتعشى .. يالله تعالى حياك..
وهم رايحين جات نجود .. وسلمت على غاده الى صافحتها بسرعه وكانها شي تخاف يوسخها .. وبعدها الكل راح للعشى ....
بعد ما داروا على البوفيه .. اخذوا اطباقهم وراحوا لاحد الطاولات .. جلسوا عليها .. ولازال بنفس غاده تعرف مين هذي نوره .. صح انها عرفت اسمها .. بس ما اسعفها بشي.. هي تعرف ان هلا عندها خاله وحده... بس الى تعرفه ان خالتها صغيره .. ونوره هذي ماهى بصغيره ... بس هلا قالت خالتى .. مو شرط كلمه خالتى تقال للخالات .. يمكن تكون صديقه امها ... لالا ما اظن صديقه .. لو صديقه مادخلت البيت بكل راحه وواضح انها تعرف كل زاويه من زواياه ..كانت غاده طول الوقت تقريبا سرحانه بهالنوره .. ومو مركزه للسوالف الى هلا تحاول تقولها عشان تقضى على الصمت المخيم عليهم ...*
*امل علاقتها مزون مرره كويسه .. بحكم تقارب السن بينهم ... ولان امل بعد حبوبه مع ان شخصيتها مرره قويه .. كانت امل جالسه مع مزون بنفس الطاوله ...
امل وهى تشوف الطاوله الى فيها هلا والبنات : تعالى مزون مين الى جالسه بمتخلعه ...جنب هلا
شافت مزون الى تشوفها امل ..
مزون : ايه هذي غاده ...ليه ما عرفتيها
امل وتشوف مزون باستغراب وعيونها مفتوحه على الاخر: غاده بنت ناصر
مزون وهى تبعد المشروم لطرف الصحن وتلف المكارونه بالشوكه : اهممم
امل تكمل: وايش جابها هنا 
وبدت نبره امل تحتد شوى: لا وبعد بهاللبس.. وين هي اختى .. شلون راضيه بوجودها .. اكيد ما شافتها
ياربي ايش فيهم ما صار مكرونه فيها مشوروم .. هذي مشورم بالمكرونه .. 
مزون: الا خالتى شافتها ...
امل تشوف طبق مزون: انتى ايش قاعده تسوين .. ومن جدك ساره تشوفها ولا تسوى شي
مزون : ايه والله
امل: مزون ترى مو زين .. اكلى كل شي
مزون معقده حواجبها : ما احب الفطر
امل: طيب ليه اختى هالباستا اذا ما تحبنه في انواع ثانيه
مزون : انا كنت احبه .. بس هذا طمعه مو حلو
اخذت امل بالشوكه قطعه مشروم وكالتها
امل: امم .. طعمها طبيعى
مزون: مادرى ما عجبتنى.. تبين تاخذينها
امل: ههههههه ... لا يا شيخه ما يحتاج .. 
فجاه مزون عقدت حواجبها .. وعبست
امل: ايش فيك ؟؟؟
مزون: تونى ذاكره .. جواهر صديقتى ما جات
امل: ليه
مزون باستغراب: مادرى .. راح من بالى .. وما انتبهت انها ماهي موجده .. مع انى ماكده عليها امس انها تجي ...
امل: يمكن عندها ظرف
مزون : لو عندها بدق وتقول .. انا اعرفها زين
امل:طيب دقي عليها .. نفسى اشوفها واتعرف عليها
مزون ابتسمت على طارى صديقتها الى تحبها حب كبير: اكيد .. وانا بعد ابي اعرفها عليك.. بتحبون بعض على طول
ردت لها امل الابتسامه : خلاص اول ما تصير فرصه اعزميها وقولى لي 
مزون : اوكى .. 
دقت مزون على جواهر .. وجلست فتره تنتظر ولا احد رد عليها .. بعدها قررت تدق بعد فتره .. يمكن هي الحين ماهيب جنب التليفون
..............*
*غاده بقرف: الحين انتوا الى مشغلينه تسمونه دي جي 
هلا : ليه ايش فيه
غاده : وع الصوت مقرف ... وحتى موسيقى ما فيه
اغتصبت هلا الابتسامه: والموسيقى ضروريه... بالعكس كل الى سمعوه عجبهم
غاده: مادرى ابد ما عجبنى .. مو خابرتك هلا ما تسمين اغانى
هلا: مانكر انى اسمع .. بس حطيناه عشان اهلنا .. كثير منهم ما يسمونه
غاده بسخريه: وعشانهم ما تحطون .. بكيفهم لو ما يبون يجون
هلا برد سكت غاده: وليه حنا مسوين العزيمه عشان يجون .. نقول نحط الى ما يرضيهم ..
غاده: اها .. 
فجاه شافت غاده نوره مقبله عليها .. اول ما انتبهت لها هلا قامت وراحت لها ...
هلا: خالتى نوره .. تفضلى الشال
التفت نوره لغاده وابتسمت لها الابتسامه الى ابهرت غاده والى تدل على طيبه صاحبها
نوره: خلاص دفيتى
ردت لها غاده الابتسامه بشكل غير ارادي: ايه
اخذت نوره الشال : الحمد لله ...هلا امك تقول اذا خلصتوا عشا رواحوا للخيمه .. هناك البنات تجمعوا فيها 
هلا : ان شالله
رجعت هلا مكانها .. 
*

----------


## زهور الريف

*هلا: اقول بنات ايش رايكم ناخذ حلانا وناكله بالخيمه ...نجووود
عفست نجود خشمها وشافت هلا باستفسار
نجود: ايش عندك
هلا: وينك فيه يا حلوه .. ما سمعت صوتك
نجود: شقول
هلا: يمه خلاص لا تقولين شي.. هاه نروح للخيمه
نجود: عادى
التفت هلا لغاده: وانتى غاده؟؟
هزت غاده كتوفها ... المشكله انها بدت تحس براحه بالمكان .. ومهما حاولت تتظاهر بالعكس بسرعه ترجع تحس ببراحه .. واكثر شي مستغربه فيها انها مبسوطه ...
طلعوا اكثر المعازيم على الساعه 12 ونص .. مابقى احد تقريبا .. الا البنات الى لازالوا جالسات بالخيمه ... دخلت عليهم امل
امل: يا حلوكم .. الحين انا ومزون والخدامات ترتب الفوضى .. وانتى جالسات هنا
وراحت تشوف الى شايفينه بالتلفزيون
امل تكمل: لا وبعد تشوفون فيلم
هلا حطت ميوت على التلفزيون: تكفين اموله .. شافيه عليه دعايات من اسبوع ... والحين الاعاده وابي اشوفه
امل: يا سلام عليك
نجود تسال امل: الضيوف كلهم طلعوا
امل: ايه وانتوا ابد ما منكم نافعه
هلا رجعت رفعت الصوت: طيب انتى ليه ما رحتى
امل رفعت حواجبها: طرده هلا
هلا: لالالالالالا.. قسم بالله مو قصدي بس انتى تقولين الكل راح .. والحين الوقت متاخر ..
امل وهى تشوف غاده باحتقار ,, ابد ما تطيق هالبنت
امل: ما اشوفك قلتى لغاده متاخر الوقت
هلا انحرجت من كلام امل : غاده بتسهر معنا
امل رفعت حاجب: اهاااااااا... 
هلا: اموله لا تزعلين مو قصدي
امل: ادرى ..يا حبيبتى انا جلست عشان اساعد امك .. وبنام عندكم.. عشان كذا ما رجعت مع نوره
ياذي النوره ... يعنى هي اخت امل وام صقر.. ايه صح يمكن تكون عندها اخت وانا ما اعرفها .. بعد ما راحوا البنات الخيمه .. جاتهم مزون وامل .. وجلسوا معهم شوي سوالف .. بعدين جات نوره .. الى كانت سوالفها مرره تونس .. الكل كان يناديها خالتى الا امل .. وهذا الى خلاها تظن انها اختهم بعد ... 
امل: المهم تعالى واتركى عنك هالخرابيط
نجود وهى تقوم: انا بجي معك امل .. اصلا تعبت بنام
هلا: ما يصير نجود ... ما بتسوفين الفيلم معي
نجود:لا ما بي اصلا ما احب الافلام
هلا وهى تكلم غاده: وانتى غاده
غاده: عادى اجلس شوي .. السواق برى بس اخبص اروح
طلعت امل ونجود ... وظلوا غاده وهلا يشوفون التلفزيون .. وبعد فتره صمت ... هلا كانت ماخذه لها شي حاطته تحت راسها ومنسدحه قدام التلزيون مثل الاطفال .. اما غاده كانت جالسه وهى لافه عليها جلال كان موجود بالخيمه .. عشان البرد زاد اكثر من اول ...
غاده بتردد: هلا
التفت هلا على ورى تشوف غاده
غاده: انتى ماعندك الا خاله وحده .. صح؟
هلا باستغراب: ايه .. بس خالتى امل .. ليه؟؟
اجل نوره تطلع ايش ..ياربي انا ليه ما سالها .. تراه سؤال عادى ...
غاده: لا بس كذا
هلا: ليكون زعلتى منها غاده
غاده تشوفها بغرور: وليه ازعل
هلا: لا بس كذا
انفتح الباب ودخلت نجود وهى شايله علبه كبيره
نجود : شوفوا ايش جبت لنا..بوب كورن بالعسل
هلا وهى تضحك: هذى الى بتنام
نجود: ايش اسوى دخلت وشفته موجود .. قلت ما تحلى السهره الا به
هلا: ايييييه صح هذا من امس.. وع بتشوفين طعمه صديد
نجود وهى تاكل حبه: لا والله ذقته .. مرره طعمه حلو
هلا : اشوف
ناولتها نجود واخذته واكلت ..
هلا : امم .. الى ناقصنا بيبسى ...
نجود: دورت ما شفت ..
هلا : انا مخبيته بمكان .. 
غاده كانت تضحك عليهم وعلى بساطتهم مع بعض... وتقارن بينهم وبينهاهي وصديقاتها .. الى جالساتهم كلها مجامله ومصالح وتصنع ..
نجود فاتحه عيونها: ولييه
هلا: امى محذرتنى .. تقول ما تشربين .. وانا شاريته .. وخشيته عنها
نجود: هههههههههههه.. انت داهيه ..
نقزت هلا من مكانها : وانتى غاده تبين بيبسى
غاده تبتسم: ايه
هلا وهى تطلع: ثوانى والسهره مضبطه
نجود راحت وجلست على الارض قدام التلفزيون وحطت البوب كورن قدامها ..
نجود: غاده انزلى اجلسى هنا
غاده : ما احب اجلس على الارض.. رجولى تنمل
قامت نجود وسحبت طاوله حطتها قدام غاده .. وجلست جنبها بعد ما حطت البوب كورن عليها 
نجود وهى تبتسم: اوكى هنا نجلس عندك
غاده كانت تشوف نجود بنظرات استغراب .. بعد كل الى صدر منها .. اتجاه بنات عمها واختها .. الكل يعاملها باحترام وتقدير .. مع انها تعمدت تحرجهم وتفشلهم .. توقعت أي شي .. الا هالمعامله .. واضح ان ام صقر ماكانت راضيه عليها .. ومع كذا ما وجهت لها لا كلمه ولا حتى نظره .. امل الوحيده الى بينت كرها لى .. اما الباقي .. كانوا مرره طيبين وعسل معى .. عاملونى بشكل مو متوقع .. غصب عنى بديت احس براحه .. براحه من زمان ما حسيت فيها .. بشي غريب .. واحاسيس غريبه .. دخلت هالبيت وانا اكرهه كل فرد فيه .. اما الحين مادرى ايش شعورى .. ايش ممكن يكونون سوا لى بجلسه وحده .ليكون سحرونى .. ونوره هذي .. ليه احس انها تعرفنى .. احس انها اقرب وحده لنفسي .. اول انسانه اشوفها واحبها على طول .. خلتنى اخجل من نفسى بطريقه غريبه .. خلتنى احاول ادارى حلقتى .. وما اطلعها لها .. وكانى خايفه انها تكرهنى .. 
غاده: نجود .. نوره الى جلست معنا قبل شوي مين هى؟؟
نجود باستغراب: قصدك ام عبدالله
غاده : مادري .. الى لابسه جلابيه
نجود: ايه هذي مرت خالهم ابراهيم
غاده : شكل علاقتهم فيها قويه
نجود: ايه مرره زينه .. وتصير بعد بنت عم ام صقر ..
غاده: اها
نجود تبتسم لغاده: حبوبه صح 
غاده : يعنى
نجود: تدرين كل الى يعرفها يحبها .. اعرف كثير يعرفونها بالجامعه خصوصا ان لها نشاطات كثيره
غاده: ليه هي ايش تشتغل
نجود: عضوه بماسسه خيريه
غاده باستغراب: هي مطوعه
نجود: قصدك محافظه .. ايه ماشالله عليها .. مرره متدينه واخلاقها عاليه .. وعيالها كلهم عليها متدينن
سرحت غاده .. كانت مرره مستغربه .. شلون وحده ملتزمه وتشوفها كذا وتعاملها هالمعامله .. حتى تعليق او نصيحه ما وجهت كلها .. كيف يقولون انها متدينه .. هي قابلت كثير من المتدينين .. اصلا هي ما تحبهم وما تطيقهم .. كلهم يا يشوفونها بازدراء .. او يكلمنونها باسلوب ما يعجبهم .. واذا وحده كلمتها باسلوب زين .. ما تقدر تمسك نفسها وترد عليها باسلوب وقح .. يخليها تبعد عنها .. شلون هذي قدرت تسيطر علي واحس بالانجذاب لها.. انا عاده انفر من كل متدينه .. ماظن انها ملتزمه .. يمكن هم غلطانين ..
قطعت افكارها رجعت هلا ومعها البيبسى والتشبس .. ومسويه دبّ ( صوص للتشبس) 
هلا: ليكون خلصتوا البوب كورن عنى
غاده وهى تضحك: لا مابعد
راحت لها هلا وجلست معهم .. وظلوا يسولفون وياكلون وهم يشوفون الفيلم
..........................*
*تقريبا الساعه 1 ونص بالليل .. وقف صقر سيارته عند البيت .. ونزل منها.. وهم يشوفون السياره الى واقفه عند باب بيتهم باستغراب .. مو كانها هذي سيارة سواق الوالد .. ايش تسوي هنا بهالوقت .. قرب صقر منها وهو عاقد حواجبها .. شاف السواق المسكين مرجع الكرسى ونايم .. وتوه بيدق على النافذه الا يفتح باب البيت وهالشي خلاه يلتفت له ...
طلعت غاده وهى تكلم هلا
غاده: هههههههههه .. اوكى اشوف اذا اقدر او لا
وقف صقر يشوف البنت الى طلعت وهي تضحك بصوت عالى .. كانت لابسه نصفها التحتى كله قطع اقمشه ملونه .. وحاطه الشيله على رساها بشكل مهمل مطلع كل شعرها تقريبا .. لفت له وشافته .. رمت الشيله على وجهها .. الى كانت شفافه .. حتى بالليل .. ومجرد انوار الشارع تنور المكان .. وجهها كان باين ..ومن المكان الى كان واقف فيه صقر شم شذى عطرها
غاده: صقر.. يووه على بالى واحد ثانيه ..
اول ما عرفها صقر .. حس بالارض تتزلزل من تحته .. والدنيا تدور فيه .. هاله منظر غاده .. اخته من هالصنف من البنات .. معقوله هذي اختى .. ما قدر يتمالك نفسه وراح لها بسرعه .. مسكت ايدها بقوه وجرها .. دخلها معه للبيت والشرر يطلع من عيونه ..
غاده : ااااااااي.. ايش تبي .. اتركنى
سكر الباب بقوه .. وترك ايدها وكانه قرف منها ...وهو يدزها
صقر معصب عالاخر: انتى ايش مطلعك بهالشكل ...
غاده دعكت ايدها وشيلتها خلاص طاحت على كتوفها وبكل قوه ردت عليه
غاده: وايش فيه شكلى
صقر وهو يشوفها من فوق لتحت: هالشي الى لابسته وحاطته على راسك تسمينه عباه
انقهرت منه غاده هو مين عشان يكلمنى كذا 
غاده بسخريه : دقيقه اخل اشوف وجهك زين .. يمكن تطلع ابوي وانا مادرى .. 
هالكلمه فجرت بركان بداخل صقر .. ما حس بنفسه الا يده تمتد وتضرب وجهه غاده بكل قوه .. طيرتها وخلتها تطيح عالارض ...
هلا الى كانت توها داخله البيت سمعت الصوت الى برى وطلعت على طول .. شافت غاده مرميه بالارض وتصيح وصقر يصرخ وهو معصب عالاخر
صقر: وقسم بالله يا غاده .. وهذا انا حلفت .. مو انا الى احد يكلمنى بهالاسلوب .. واذا ابوي ما عرف يربيك انا اعرف شلون.. هذي اخر مرره اشوفك لابسه هالعباه .. وطالعه بالشكل ... 
غاده رفعت راسها له : مو بكيفك فاهم ..
صقر نزل لها ومسكها بقوه وقفها على جولها
صقر: لا تكلينى كذا
هلا كانت تشوفهم وما قدرت توقف متفرجه .. خافت على غاده من صقر.. خصوصا انه كان يشوفها بنظرات شوي ويذبحها.. وغاده تشوفه بشكل يعنى انا مو خايفه منك .. وكلماتك هذي ما ترعبنى
هلا: صقر.. اتركها..
التفت صقر لهلا واشر عليها: انتى ابعدى عن الموضوع لا تتدخلين فيه
هلا: تكفى صقر اتركها .. خلاص
وراحت له تحاول تبعده عن اختها
غاده: اتركنى
شافها صقر بكل احتقار .. وتركها .. راح لعند الباب .. ودق على نافذه السواق .. وقاله شي خلاه يمشى .. ورجع داخل البيت
صقر: هلا روحى جيبي عباتك خلى غاده تلبسها .. وتعالى اوصلك لبيتك
غاده: عندى عبايه .. وما ابيك توصلنى السواق برى
صقر صرخ بوجهه هلا يوم شافها ما تحركت : بسرعه هلا
وتغيرت ملامحه للقرف وهو يوجهه الكلام لغاده: وانتى بتجين معي برضاك والا عدمه .. لو اجرك من شعرك بتجين فاهمه
غاده بتصميم: مابي ..
صقر: خلاص السواق صرفته .. الا اذا تبين تنامين هنا
غاده: واجلس معك بمكان واحد
صقر: غااااااااااااااده... مو انتى الى ما تبين تتواجدين معى بمكان واحد .. انا الى ما ابيك تجين بيتى.. ويالله الحين قدامى .. 
وتوه يقرب منها .. خافت غاده يضربها .. كافى الاثار الحمرى الى سواها بخدها
لمت اغارضها وشنطتها الى طاحت على الارض .. وتحجبت ...
غاده تحاول تتمسك بقوتها: ماراح اجي معك عشانك .. ابي ارجع لبيتى
صقر: المهم تفارقينا ...
هلا ما قدرت تصبر ودخلت البيت وهى تصيح ..ليه يا صقر .. ليه تهدم كل الى سويته .. تونى حاسه بالانساج مع اختى .. تجي تسوى كذا .. ليييييه ..حرام عليك .. صح غاده غلطانه .. بس ما تستاهل الى تسويه فيها .. باسلوب ثاني كنت تقدر تعاملها ..
ركب صقر وغاده السياره .. وصلها لبيتها ورجع للبيت على طول .. طول الطريق غاده متماسكه وما نزلت منها دمعه .. اول ما نزلت ودخلت بيتهم .. حست انها محتاجه لاحد ... تبي تشكى له .. راحت لغرفه امها عشان تقول لها ايش سوى فيها اخوها .. دقت على الباب ولا احد رد عليها ... فتحت الغرفه وشافتها مظلمه .. وامها ماهي موجوده .. نزلت بسرعه تحت وهى تنادى الخدامه
غاده: جيزيلاااااااااا
طلعت الخدامه منا لغرفه بسرعه وعيونها متنفخه الوقت متاخر وهى كانت نايمه 
جيزيلا: what??
غاده: where's mama??
جيزيلا فركت عيونها توها ما بعد تعتاد على النور: she doesn't come yet
شافت غاده الساعه المعلقه على الجدار ..كانت 2 ونص .. اطلع انا من البيت وارجع متاخر وامى الى الحين ما جات .. محتاجه لك .. محتاجه اشكى لك همى .. تنهدت بحسره ولفت رجعت لغرفها .. ودموعها تنزل من خدها .. ارتمت على سرير وغرقت بنوبه بكاء .. عمرها ما صاحت بهالشكل .. كانت تحس بحرقه داخلها .. ظلت على هالحال لين نامت
..............*
*مو قاده تنام .. اول مره يتاخر من اول ما تزوجوا .. الساعه1 ونص والى الحين ما جا .. ليكون صار له شي .. هذا غير جواهر الى ما تدرى عنها.. من اول ما دقت عليها الى الحين .. وهى ما ترد .. لا جوالها ولا البيت .. ليكون صاير فيها شي .. جلست على الكنب الموجود بالغرفه وهي ضامه رجولها لجسمها .. وجالسه تتالم رسمه بالسجاده على الارض .. بعد نص ساعه .. قامت لفراشها عشان تنام .. وهى مو قداره من كثر الهموم الى شايلتها .. 
توها منسدحه الا يدخل صقر .. الى اول ما شاف الغرفه مظلمه حسب مزون نايمه .. راح للحمام وبدل ورجع انسدح بالفراش بكل تعب ... 
مزون واطى : ايش صاير؟؟تاخرت .. شفيك قولي 
تعدل صقر وشغل الابجوره : مافيني شئ... ليه ما نمتى؟؟ 
مزون وبتوتر: ما قدرت انم .. انت ليه تاخرت .. 
صقر..ولاشئ .. الطريق زحمه .. ورحت ارجع غاده لبيتها 
مزون: اها طيب ...
صقر: مزون بكره انا وخالد بنطلع للبر بعد الصلاه
مزون: ما يكفى تنام بس ثلاث ساعات
صقر: لا عادي .
مزون: اوكى براحتك
رجع صقر سكر الابجوره .. وحاول الكل ينام .. صقر لازال متوتر بعد المواجهه الى صارت بينه وبين غاده .. ومزون مشغول بالها بصديقتها .. ياترى ايش صاير لها .. نام صقر والى الحين مزون مو قادره تنام حاسه بحر ..وبضيقه بصدرها .. وجوع غريب مع انها تعشت .. انسحبت من الفراش .. وراحت للصاله الى بالجناح ..... فتحت الثلاجه الصغيره الموجوده .. اخذت لها شي تاكله تسكت جوعها .. ورجعت تجلس على الكنب ...
.....................*
*قام صقر على الاذان وبعد الصلاه مر غرفه اخوه الى قال انه بيجيهم بالعصر لانه بينام الحين .. مر سعود وراحوا للبر .. 
صقر : شكلك ما نمت
سعود : ايه والله .. رجعت البيت ودخلت المرسم على طول
صقر وهو يضحك: كنت حاس قسم بالله .. اول ما شفت وجهك تغير عرفت انك تبي ترسم
سعود: كنت محتاج للرسم
صقر انقلب للجد: ذكرتها صح؟؟
تنهد سعود: اييه
صقر: طيب بشر خلصت اللوحه
سعود: ما بقى منها شي .. اللمسات الاخيره .. ما تتخيل سعود ايش قد ارتحت بعد ما انتهيت امس .. واخيرا جمعت كل احساسي معها بلوحه وحده كل التناقض الي عشته معها وبدونها جمعت بلوحه وحده .. مع انى الى الحين ما خلصتها .. بس مابقى عليها شي
صقر: سعود ارمي الي راح وراء ظهرك 
سعود: ياليت اقدر كان من زمان عملته 
صقر: سعود تعال سلطان ايش اخباره ؟؟
سعود: تمام التمام باذن الله بعد اسبوع بيرجع الدكتور سلطان 
صقر: والله اشتقت له الله يرجعه بالسلامه امل تدري ؟؟
سعودضحك : هههههههه لا ماقلت لها بقول لها بس بالوقت المناسب 
صقر: حرام عليك لاتقسى عليها 
سعود: مايقسى الانسان على احد يحبه 
صقر: ياعيني عالكلام الحلو
سعود: الا خالد ليه ما جا
صقر: يبي ينام .. يقول بيجي العصر
سعود: هههههه .. جد خيشه نوم الانسان
صقر بعد فتره : سعود متى تبدأ بتقول لخالد 
سعود: قريب انشالله .. اول ما اخلصها .. اتوقع على الاسبوع الجاي اذا جا ... بقوله قصتي مع صاحبة اللوحه 
..................*

*مزون قامت متاخر .. لانها ما نامت الا بعد الصلاة وبعد ما طلع صقر ومر سعود وراحوا للبر .. كانت الساعه تقريبا 11 الظهر .. نزلت تحت ما شافت الا امل جالسه بالصاله 
امل: صباح الخير
مزون : صباح النور .. وين خالتى
امل: راحت لغرفتها ..
مزون: اها .. 
وجلست جنب امل ..
امل: فطرتى ؟؟
مزون: لا ما بعد .. 
امل: حتى انا .. خل نفطر مع بعض
مزون وهى تضحك: حتى انتى توك قايمه
امل: لا انا اول ما اقوم ما اشتهى شي ..
مزون: حلو .. عشان تنتظرينى .. 
وراحوا لللمطبخ مع بعض .. سوا لهم فطور وجلسوا ياكلون فيه
امل : الا شخبارها جواهر عرفتى ليه ما جات امس
مزون : لا والله .. ما ردت امس .. ومابعد ادق عليها اليوم
امل: لاقينها نايمه امس بدري
مزون بخوف: بس ليه ما جات او ما ردت علي الحين اكيد شافت مكالماتى
امل: لا تشيلين هم انتى
مزون: مادرى حاسه بخوف .. حاسه ان شي صاير .. خصوصا ان ظروفها الحين ماهي زينه
امل : ليييه
مزون : اهلها يبون يزوجونها
امل: وهى ما تبي؟؟
مزون: مو عن كذا .. السالفه طويله...اذا عندك استعداد تسمعين قلت لك السالفه 
امل : عندي استعداد تفضلي 
مزون: جواهر او خليني اقول لك اسمها الي تعودت اناديها فيه امنيات 
ابتسمت لها امل تشجعها تكمل 
مزون: جواهر تربت بعائله عاديه جدا متوسطه حالهم حلو كانت تقريبا بين افراد عيالتهم بنت ابوها مثل مايقولون ماكان يرفض لها طلب الكل كان يطلب رضى ابوها لانه مقارنه مع اخوانه هو الاغنى دارت الايام توفى ابوها الله يرحمه وتغيرت جواهر كثير تقريبا من بداية مرحلة المراهقه من هالوقت صار اسمها امنيات لان كل شئ حلو اصبح بحياتها امنيه ماتتحقق لكن ظلت امها دائما معها قناعاتها مثل امها الانسانه الملتزمه الي تراعي الله بكل شئ الي تشوف الحق حق ولاتسكت عنه لما وصلت سن الزواج بدت المشاكل مع اهل ابوها الكل يجيب لها عريس شكل الي كبير بالسن او المتزوج او او وهذي حياتها ساعات تقول من كثر مايتكلمون ودي اتزوج وارتاح 
امل : يعنى هي مو معارضه فكره الزواج
مزون: بالعكس .. المشكله الى يتقدمون لها الحين .. ناس ما يناسبونها.. اخرهم شايب عمره تقريبا 73 لكن عنده خير .. كان متزوج وميته زوجته .. عيالهم كبار ومتزوجين .. ما يبون يتركون ابوهم لوحده بالبيت .. يبون احد يهتم فيه .. خصوصا انه مريض .. حتى الحمام ما يقدر يروح له الا بمساعده .. تخيلي اهلها يحاولون يجبرونها انها تتزوجه
امل وهي منسجه: .طيب ماعندها اخوان خوال 
مزون: اخوانها اصغر منها وخوالها بحالهم مالهم شغل 
امل:غريب والله طيب ايش بتسوى 
مزون: مادرى .. جواهر انسانه حلوه وخلوقه مو اقول عنها كذا لانها صديقتى .. لا والله بالعكس .. امنيات هي غير كان لها حلم مختلف صح حلمها مو واقعي وصعب جدا يتحقق لكن يظل حلمها كانت تتمنى تتزوج شخص يحبها وتحبه مو واحد يكون بمكانة ابوها 
امل : طيب امها
مزون: المشكله امها بدت تقتنع .. تقول خل نفتح من حنت اهلك .. والشبه كلها فتره ويموت 
امل وتنهدت :آه عليك يادنيا مافيك احد مرتاح 
مزون: من جد ..
امل: اذا شفنا مصايب قوم.. تهون علينا مصايبنا
حست مزون ان امل فيها شي.. اكيد سالفه زواجها .. كان عندها فضول تعرف.. بس ما حبت يمكن هالشي يضايق امل ..
مزون: انا بروح ادق عليها الحين 
.....................*
*وهنا ينتهى الجزء...*

----------


## زهور الريف

الجزء السابع ..
قامت مزون وحاولت تتصل بجوال جواهر وحصلته مغلق ..احتارت وقررت تتصل بالبيت حتى لو الوقت بدري بسرعه دخلت للمجلس حتى تأخذ راحتها واتصلت ..
كانت امل تنتظرها بالصاله ولاانتبهت الا بمزون طلعت من المجلس وهي واضح انها تصيح وطلعت فوق لحقتها امل وصادفتها نجود وهلا وراحوا كلهم لمزون الي كانت تصيح بغرفتها ..
نجود وتحضن اختها..مزون شفيك
امل..شفيها جواهر 
هلا بااستغراب ..جواهر 
نجود..فهموني شصار ..؟؟
مزون ومن بين دموعها..جواهر بالمستشفى ولازم اروح لها 
نجود بخوف..شفيها 
مزون..مااعرف مااعرف اختها تقول انها تعبت وجات سيارة الاسعاف ونقلتها من امس المغرب جواهر من امس بالمستشفى وانا اخر من يعلم 
نجود بحماس ..طيب يالله نروح لها 
مزون بخيبة امل ..صقر جواله قافل هو قال لي اليوم انه طالع للبر واكيد مافيه شبكه 
نجود بحزن ..يعني مافيه غير اننا ننتظره
مزون وهي تصيح..ماراح يرجع الا متاخر يعني اختي وصديقة عمري مابشوفها الا بكرا الانسانه الي وقفت معي بااصعب اللحظات 
امل..اذكري الله ولايهمك 
طلعت امل والكل استغرب طلعتها لكنها رجعت ومعها احلى خبر لمزون 
امل..يالله مزون قومي اتصلت باختي تقول روحي وهي بتقول لصقر انها طلبت منك
مزون بخوف..اخاف مايرضى
هلا..لا بيرضى مادام امي قالت كلمتها خلاص مابعدها كلمه 
نجود..يالله تبين اروح معك
مزون..لابأخذ الخدامه معي واكلمك اذا وضعها يسمح تجين لها 
نجود ..اوكي وطمنينا 
مزون وتمسح دموعها ..طيب 
امل نزلت عند التلفزيون ونجود وهلا راحوا يأكلون لهم شئ اما مزون طلعت مع الخدامه للمستشفى وهي مرتاحه ..
نجود..يالله والله ماتستاهل جواهر
امل..شكلها غاليه عليكم كثير
نجود..جواهر اختنا عاشت معنا احلى ايامنا واسواء ايامنا ضحكت معنا وصاحت معنا حست بكل المشاعر الي حسينا فيها 
هلا..يالله مو باين عليها الي يشوفها يحسها انسانه غير حالمه مرتاحه سعيده 
نجود..لو تسمعينها تحكي تشوفين بعيونها نظرة حزن مايشوفها الا الي عرف امنيات 
امل..يالله شوقتوني اني اتعرف عليها مرررره احسها انسانه مميزه 
نجود ..فعلا هي مميزه 
امل..الله يعافيها يارب 
الكل,,امين
امل..خالد ماطلع معهم 
هلا..امي تقول انه يقول بيلحقهم العصر 
امل..غريبه خالد مو عادته يفوت طلعت البر من الفجر 
هلا..ايه والله اكيد فيه عنده شئ اهم 
امل...ههههههههه النوم
نجود..عن اذنكم بروح اخذ لي دش سريع 
طلعت نجود وجلست امل وهلا يسولفون وشوي الا يدخل عليهم خالد 
خالد..السلام عليكم
امل وهلا ..وعليكم السلام
امل..معجزه ماطلعت البر
هلا ..خذنا معك 
خالد..اي السؤالين اجاوب عليه 
امل وهلا استحوا ..
هلا..خذنا معك اول جاوب عليه 
خالد ..ارجعي نامي واحلمي 
امل وهي مبتسمه..ولا انا
خالد..ولاانتي المهم الظاهر عينكم بالطلعه مابروح لهم لانهم بيرجعون 
امل..افا ليه 
خالد..مااعرف صقر تعبان مانام كويس وسعود النفسيه مو اوكي 
هلا..ههههههههه اجتمعوا 
امل..طيب متى بيرجعون 
خالد..حولك الحين 
امل وقررت تروح للبيت قبل مايوصل صقر ..اوكي ياليت توصلني للبيت 
هلا..وين 
امل..بروح عندي كم شغله واذا حصل لي جيت لكم بالليل 
خالد..يالله لاني بروح لمشوار 
طلعت امل وخالد ولابقى غير هلا الي قررت تابع التلفزيون لحد ماتنزل نجود
وفي بيت ابو صقر الثاني كانت انسانه متمدده عالكنبه وتغير بالريمونت من قناة فاسده لقناة افسد من غير احساس لان بالها كان مشغول بالي صار امس بداخلها مشاعر متناقضه من الكره والغيره الاشمئزار والخوف الحب والبغض احاسيس كانت تشتت غاده وتنقلها من ضياع لضياع اكبر منه ..وقفت بقوه ورمت الريمونت وكانها ترفض اي شئ يعني التحكم وقفت قدام المرايه وهي تشوف اثار ضرب صقر الخفيفه ومع كل نفس لها تتوعد انها تنتقم من صقر ..قررت تدخن اكثر واكثر قررت تطلع تفصل لها اخر موضه بعالم العبايات المزيف قررت انها تلبس اخر موضه من اللبس قررت انها تنتقم من اخوه لكنها ماكانت تعرف انها تنتقم من نفسها.. انها تجرد غاده من معنى الانسانيه.. باابتذالها.. لنفسها ..لانوثتها.. وقيمتها.. كمرأه ..ماعرفت انها تهين غاده المراه.. ماتعرف انها انساقت خلف الشعارات الكذابه الي اوهمتهم ان المراه حتى تأخذ حقوقها لزم تكون ند لند مع الرجل.. مسكينه غاده الي قررت بسرعه انها تطلع تتمشى ونفذت بسرعه لان البيت عندهم مافيه راعي ومسؤل عن رعيته بالعكس كان بيت خالي من الاهل من احساس الامان بعد الله الاب.. واحساس الحب والحنان الام كان خالي من خوف وغيرة وحمية الاخ.. ماكان فيه غير اجساد بشر ومعاني تسكنه ماهي الي بقايا من البشر
نجود بعد مااتنهت جلست تتصفح المجله والمسجل عندها ومع كلمه تسرح نجود ..تحس عالمها هذا الاغاني والاحاسيس المعذبه الي تصور احساسها وكل يوم عن الثاني تنسحب نجود لذا العالم لاحساسها انه عالم يمثلها ويمثل احساسها ا الكذاب انه عالم يريحها مسكينه يانجود رمت المجله ومن غير احساس نزلت دموعها الي مع كل اغنيه تزيد ماتخف تزيد وماتعرف ليه احساس الالم يكبر بداخلها مع الاغاني ..
طلعت هلا من الصاله بتطلع الا على فتحت صقر للباب التفتت هلا 
صقر..السلام عليكم
هلا بخوف وتردد..وعليكم السلام
صقر ويتلفت ..وين امي 
هلا..امي طلعت عند ام محمد مرت خالي 
صقر..اها ومزون وينها 
هلا وتغير وجهها وسكتت 
صقر وعقد حواجبه..وينها ردي 
هلا..بقول لك بس اسمعني 
صقر وبصوت عالي ..مابسمع وينها 
هلا ومن روعتها من صوته قالت له..راحت تشوف صديقتها بالمستشفى 
صقر وكأن احد كب عليه مويه بارده ..عيدي ايش قلتي 
هلا ..اتصلت عليك بس 
قاطعها صقر..مع مين راحت واي مستشفى 
هلا بخوف..مع السواق ومعه الخدامه مستشفى دله 
التفت صقر بيطلع ولحقته هلا تحاول تكلمه لكنه سكر الباب وطلع
ركب صقر سيارته وبسرعه توجه لمستشفى دله بهالوقت كانت مزون توها قدرت تسكت بعد ماشافت جواهر وحضنتها وبكت هي واياها 
مزون وتمسح دموعها..شفيك شصار تكلمي 
جواهر باابتسامه حززينه..وافقت 
مزون وتشهق ..عالزواج
جواهر..اسمعيني للاخر 
مزون..قولي 
جواهر وتعدل جلستها ...رفضت سنه وثنتين وثلاث وكل يوم اقول بكرا بيتقدم لي الشخص المناسب لكن ماجاء بكرا وتعبت من كلام الناس الكل يقول ليه ماتتزوج الكل يقول ليه ترد كثير امي تعبت خواتي تعبوا من كثر الاسئله اتعبتني نظرة الناس لما شفت امي المتهمه الاولى بعدم زواجي ووافقت وشوفي لدمار امنياتي بدل ماتجي امه وخواته يشوفوني مثل اي بنت بعمري بيجون بناته يشوفون الممرضه تناسب ابوهم لبست وحاولت اقنع نفسي ولما ماصار يفصلني عن هذا الاختيار الا ساعه رفضت امنياتي واحلامي هالواقع وطحت ولاحسيت بنفسي الا هنا الدكتوره تقول ارهقاق وفقر دم وهموم والم واحزان وجروح 
مزون..من اول المفروض ماوافقتي بعدين ايش الاستسلام هذا يعني لو ماتعبتي كنتي الحين خلاص وافقتي 
جواهر..مزون..تبين تسمعين للمره الالف احلامي تبين اقول لك اني ابي رجال وافهمي ابي رجال مو اي رجال ابي رجال يكون لي امان الاب وحنية وعطف الاخ وحب الحبيب ابي اخ وزوج وحبيب ابي انسان بعيونه اشوف الحب ابي انسان اتنازل عن كل شئ لخاطره ابي انسان يحميني بعد الله ابي شخص ينقلني من عالم الامنيات لعالم الواقع مزون لاتلومين اذا انهرت وتعبت خلاص حسيت هالحلم بيندفن ويموت ماقدرت اتصور اني زوجه مهمشه بحياة رجل بعمر ابوي ماتخيلا ابدا
حسيت نهاية حياتي هي بلحظة دخولي للمجلس وماعا قدر 
سكتت جواهر ولاقدرت تكلم من دموعها وحضنتها مزون ..خلاص امنياات ربي بيعوض بواحد يموت عليك بس يدور على رضاك تهمه سعادتك وراحتك خلاص ورينا الابتسامه

----------


## زهور الريف

قطع عليهم صوت جوال مزون وطلعته وجمدت كل معالم وجهها لما شاف اسم صقر عالشاشه 
لثواني قررت ماترد بعدين ردت 
مزون..الو
صقر.. انا عند الغرفه اطلعي بسرعه انتظر مع السلامه 
سكرت مزون وبدت كل خليلايا جسمها تتفاعل مع خوفها من نبرة صوتها واضح ان فيه بركان لو ينفجر حرق الرياض 
مزون..وصل صقر ان شاء الله اشوفك قريب 
جواهر..ابتسمي اعرفك مزون لاتحاولين تخبين بس انتي قويه وبتتحملين عشان مصلحتك 
ابتسمت مزون وطلعت معها الخدامه ومشى صقر وهي معه 
رجعوا للبيت والكل صامت مافيه غير خوف مزون وغضب صقر المكبوت وصلوا دخلت مزون للغرفه وفصخت عباتها وارتاعت من قوة ضربت الباب والتفتت الا صقر واقف قبالها 
صقر وواضح انه مافجر الا ربع غضبه..الي واقف قبالك هنا هذا جدار مو رجال ممكن افهم يامزون او يلسيده مزون تشوفيني قدامك قطعة اثاث وجودها مثل عدمها قلنا لك مليون مره انتي ببيت عمي شئ وهنا شئ ثاني ماتفهمين 
مزون وبكبرياء..افهم ببيت ابوي مزون بنت عبدالله وهنا مزون زوجة صقر 
صقر واستفزته طريقة كلامها..ايه زوجة صقر وغصب عنك ولاتتخيلن لحظه انك بتصرفك هذا بتحطيني قدام الامر الواقع لا افهمي كلامي زين 
نزلت راسها ومشت عنه ولاحست الا بيده بكل قوه تمسك يدها وتلفها له ..وانا اكلمك لاتروحين وتتركين تفهمين 
مزون وبغضب..خلاص اذا هذا يرضي غرورك كرجل قول كل ماعندك 
رفع صقر يده بيضربها ونزلها بصعوبه مسك نفسه ..لاتستفزيني واسوي شئ اندم عليه 
مزون باابتسامة سخريه..اعملها ماراح تندم انا مزون من غير عبدالله الحين مافيه رجال بيوقفون بوجهك اعملها واضربني او حتى خلي السواق يوصلني لبيت عمي 
ضرب صقر الكرسي برجل وطلع وسكر الباب
وانهارت دموع عالارض بحالة الم وخوف وكره لاحساسها باليتم والضعف
قفلت غرفتها وانهارت على سريرها صاحت مزون بعيد عن اختها بعيد عن اي شخص ممكن يحضنها ويواسيها ..صاحت من خوفها ..من ضعفها من احساس بفقدان الامان..حاولت توقف وتكابر لكن بقوه اخذت طفاية الداخان ورمتها بكل قرف وصرخت ..اكرهك وبظل كل عمري اكرهك ياصقر 
رجعت تصيح بألم وحزن رجعت تتألم بصمت رجعت تحاولي تلاقي شئ تحضنه وترتاح ولاحصلت الا بقايا صقر الي بداخلها تكرهه ولاهي قادره تتحمل انها تشوفه قامت بسرعه وتوضت وصلت ورفعت ايدينها تدعي ربها وفعلا حست انها قدرت ترتاح ارتاحت لانها تكلم عظيم كريم..ارتاحت لانها تشكي للجبار الي بيده يرحمها ارتاحت لانها تدعي الي هو ارحم واحن عليها من امها وابوها بعد الصلاة انسدحت عالسرير ومن التعب نامت ودموعها على خدها ..
وصلت ام صقر وبسرعه استقبلتها هلا بالخبر ..
ام صقر..وانتي دائما كذا ماتعرفين اخوك اذا عصب 
هلا..يمه شو اقوله سألني
ام صقر..معصبه..قولي ماادري وينه رجع 
هلا..ايه بس الظاهر انهم طلعوا لاني طقيت على مزون مااحد رد وسيارة صقر مو فيه 
ام صقر..ان شاء الله انها فهمته هي عاقله واكيد ماعصب 
هلا وتلعب على نفسها..اكيد 
طلعت هلا ودخلت على نجود الي مشغوله بالمجله وجلست ترتب اوراقها وهي قلبها مع صقر ومزون ..
وصل صقر عند سعود ودخل للمرسم وكانت امل وسعود يسولفون 
صقر وشكله معصب عالاخر..السلام
امل..وعليكم السلام
سعود..وعليكم شفيك ليه رجعت 
صقر..ماتبيني طلعت 
امل..افا منو الي مايبيك
صقر..ويضرب الجدا ..انا مليت من هالحياة مو كفايه هالتقيد الي حسيت نفسي فيه لا بنت عبدالله جايه تمشيني على كيفها
مشت أمل بتطلع حتى يأخذ صقر راحته بالكلام لكنه التفت لها وقال 
صقر..لاتطلعين ياامل اسمعي ليه كلكم تشوفونها ملاك ليه موراضين تستوعبون حالتي 
سعود وهو بيده الريشه..هدي ياصقر حتى نفهم 
صقر..يااخي مو حاله مااقدر اكون عبدالله مااقدر اكون عمي ولااقد بيوم وليله افهمها يااخي ذبحتني مو كفايه اني جاي على نفسي وراضي يااخي مو حاله هذي والله هلا اختي تلبس وتهتم بنفسها اكثر من زوجتي الي من عرفتها ليومك ماعمري شفتها مهتمه بنفسها الا يوم العزيمه اقل حق ممكن احس فيه مااعطتني بالعكس حسستني ان الناس هم الي يستحقون اهتمامها مو وجات اليوم طينتها وطلعت من البيت وكأن صقر حمار مو رجال متزوجته يااخي والله اني كنت بضربها والله استفزاز هالبنت اتعبتني قويه 
امل بهدوء..بس هي ماطلعت الا بعد ماقالت لها امك اطلعي وانا اتفاهم مع صقر 
سكت صقر متفاجئ والتفت على سعود ..وامي ليه تعمل كذا كملت يعني مو بس زوجتي حتى امي 
سعود وحس ان صقر فلتت اعصابه وراح لعنده وجلس..بس خلاص اسكت خلنا نسمع الموضوع من امل قولي السالفه 
امل وجلست..استغربت مزون ان صديقتها ماحضرت العزيمه حاولت تتصل مااحد رد الصبح عرفت انها تعبت ونقولها الاسعاف للمستشفى اتلت عليك ومغلق ورفضت انها تطلع الا بعد ماتوافق لكني اتصلت بااختي وقلت لها ابي ي تروح معها لكنها قالت صقر مابيقول شئ اذا عرف اني قلت لها انا تطلع وبكذا طلعت مع الخدامه 
صقر وبصوت عالي..يعني صديقتها بتموت اذا ماشافتها 
وقفت امل بتطلع..اعتقد من الاستحاله تعترفون بخطأكم يعيالنا لكذا مابتعب نفسي انت فكر بهدوء وتعرف عن اذنك
قام سعود..بكمل لوحتي وفكر بهدوء 
وقف سعود عند اللوحه لكن غابت اللوحه والاوانها وشاف صوره مكانه ..صوره لبنت حلوه ناعمه وشكلها بريئ ..تنهد سعود وجلس عالكنبه وسافر بخيالها لوراء 
عبير ..تعرف سعود ان الحب تسامح 
سعود بحب..والتسامح هو انتي والحب انتي 
عبير..هههههه دائما تغلبني بكلامك
سعود..بس انتي غلبتيني بأحساسك 
عبير..حياتي تعرف لو بيدي اهديك كل السعاده 
سعود باابتسامه..السعاده هي لما اشوفك مبسوطه ومرتاحه 
عبير..يالله ياسعود خلاص 
سعود..ليه خلاص خلي احساسي يتنفس خلي قلبي يحكي خلي الامل يحيى بداخلي ارجوك 
عبير ..الامل انت زرعته بحياتي 
سعود ..متى اشوفك معي بكل حياتي 
عبير ..سعود اذن الفجر تصدق 
صحى سعود من من عالم الاحزان والالام من صحى سعود والتفت على صقر الي كان مغطي شماغه على وجهه ولايعرف هو نايم او لا ..قام سعود وطلع وترك صقر لحاله..
ماحس صقر بسعود الي طلع من الغرفه لانه كان يفكر بكل الي صار ..يفكر بعصبيته الي ماخلته يسمع من اخته الموضوع ..يفكر باامه الي حطته بموقف صعب ..يفكر بمزون وقوتها الي زادت عصبيته ..وبلحظه وصل لحلم قديم مازال بداخله 
هلا..ههههههههههههه واذا اخذت وحده ماعندها ذوق 
خالد..يطقها بوحده ثانيه 
صقر..اعلمها الذوق 
هلا ..ماتقدر صعب تغيرها لازم ترضى فيها 
سعود..الانسان اذا حب ششخص يشوفه حلو بكل شئ 
صقر..اختلف معك الحب احساس رائع لكن يموت اذا ماتسقيه بالعطف والرحمه والموده والاهتمام وغيره وغيره 
هلا..خلاص بزوجك صقر خريجة فنون جميله 
صقر..لا مو شرط المهم تكون انسانه ذوق انسانه تهتم بكل شئ له علاقه بالجمال والاناقه والاهتمام ابيها مرأه شكلا وعقلا مو بس جميله وفارغه 
خالد وهو يبتسم..بس فيه مقوله تقول ان الجميلات غبيات 
سعود..اصلا الجمال ماله مقياس لان كل عين بالدنيا لها نظره فاامنيتي اعرف على اي اساس يختارون ملكات الجمال على اساس الجسد لكن عمر الجسد ماكان يعني الجمال الحقيقي 
هلا..سعود احيانا احس اني مااقدر افهمك 
سعود..هههههههههه كيمياء قايل 
صقر..خالد اهم شئ بزوجته تكون خفيفة ظل 
خالد..الملح يغلب الزين ابي وحده مملوحه 
صقر..وسعود اهم شئ يقرأ ويوصله احساس صادق وراح تكون ملكة جمال 
سعود..وانت لازم تكون انت محور اهتمامها الاول 
صقر...هههههههههههههه لا مو لهالدرجه 
قطع على صقر ذكريات فتحت الباب 
صقر ويوقف يسلم..هلا والله عاش من شافك عبدالله
عبدالله..تعيش والله بس تعرف الاشغال انت بشرني عند شلونك
صقر ويتنهد..الحمد لله 
عبدالله..ههههههه الظاهر هذا حال كل المعرسين 
صقر..يمكن
عبدالله..تعرف صقر ان الحياة حلوه بمشاكلها 
صقر عاقد حواجبه ..شلون..؟؟
عبدالله..هذي وجهة نظري اشوف ان اي مشكله تقربك من شخص معين او توضح لك صفه فيك او تعطيك فرصه تتصارح مع نفسك والاهم من هذا كله انك اذا صارت لك مشكله تحس ان مافيه الا الله سبحانه الي يعلم بحالك ونيتك فتلجأ له وتدعيه والاحساس لحظتها يكون اعظم واروع 
صقر مبتسم..تعرف عبدالله انت نبهتني على نقطه مهمه 
عبدالله..احم احم اعرف نفسي قدراتي 
يقاطعه صقر..ههههههه بس عارفين لا بجد انا كنت بطلع للبيت مااعرف على شو بتنتهي المشكله بس الحين قبل مااطلع بصلي ركعتين وان شاء الله ربي يعيني 
وقف عبدالله وحط يده على صقر..الله يعينك وصدقني مهما كانت مشكلتك تأكد انه ربي هو الي بيحلها يالله بروح ارتاح عند اذنك 
صقر..خلا نشوفك 
عبدالله ..ان شاء الله
في بيت ام صقر بعد ماصحت مزون طلعت من غرفتها وراحت لغرفة البنات 
مزون وواضح انها كانت تصيح..السلام عليكم 
البنات..وعليكم السلام 
نجود ..شفيك مزون 
مزون..ولاشئ 
هلا..مزون صدقيني صقر مايعرف ان امي موافقه 
تقاطعها مزون..مايفرق عندي اصلا 
سكتت هلا وطلعت وحبت مزون تاخذ راحتها مع اختها 
نجود وعينها على مزون ..ماراح تحررين دموعك 
رفعت عينها مزون لنجود وخلاص ماقدرت رجعت تصيح من جديد حضنتها نجود لحد ماهدت 
نجود..مابتقولين لي شصار 
مزون ..لا مابقول لان حقي اعرف اخذه المهم خلينا من هالهم وقول لي شو اخبارك
نجود..عاادي لاجديد
مزون..محتاجه شئ تبين اشتري لك شئ تبين السوق قولي لي 
سرحت نجود وكان ودها تقول لها ابي بيت الطين ومكافاة الجامعه بس تكونين معي قريبه مني لكنها قالت..ابيك مبسوطه ومرتاحه 
مزون ..ودي اروح لخالي شرايك 
نجود..ياليت والله 
مزون ..اوكي بأخذ الاذن من زوجي اخاف عاد اذا ماقلت له يقول انتي طالق والشارع بيتك
نجود وتبتسم..اراهنك انك لو تعملين شو مابيقدر على فراقك 
مزون..هههههههههه والله على نياتك 
نجود...افا ليه خليك متفاءله 
مزون..اتفاءل ايه صح بس مع شخص يستاهل 
نجود..وصقر مايستاهل 
مزون بحده..لا 
نجود وتخبي ابتسامتها..صح مايستاهل 
التفتت عليها مزون..اعرف انك تستهبيلن ومو مصدقتني بس اذا قلت لك اني فعلا ماني طايقه صقر انا اعني هالكلمه 
نجود..بس هلا جت 
هلا..سوري عالمقاطعه بس مطلوبه مزون امي تبيك وماسكه العصا بتضرب صقر 
ابتسمت مزون ونزلت مع البنات تحت ..
خالد كان مع ربعه واتصلت فيه امل وطلع عنهم..
خالد..هلا والله بخاله
امل مبتتسمه..هلا فيك وينك
خالد..عند العيال تبين شئ 
امل..لا والله بس مليت بيتنا فيه بركان وبيتكم مثل مالقيت احد اكلمه
خالد..شصاير 
امل..مزون وصقر فيه مشكله
خالد..بدينا الله يعينا 
امل..متى بتسافر ..؟؟
خالد..الفجر 
امل ..طيب مرني البيت انا بسهر 
خالد ويفكر..اوكي بجيب عشاء واسهر عندك لحد ماتطفئ الحريقه في بيتنا 
امل..ههههههه حلو انتظرك بااي
خالد..الله وياك
في بيت ابو صقر كان بدر بالصاله يتفرج عالتلفزيون مع امه من غير اي احترام لا بالجلسه ولا بالقناة الي يتفرج عليها ..دخلت غاده من برا ..
غاده ومبتسمه وتدور على نفسها ..هاااي 
ام بدر..هلا والله
بدر..هااي
غاده..شرأيكم بعباتي الجديده 
ام بدر..زينه 
بدر ويناظرها من فوق لتحت..حلووو بس اللون يلمع ليه 
غاده وتضحك..هذا صيني لازم يكون كذا 
بدر..اه يعني شئ معرروف بس لونه فوشي ليه مااخذتي فاتح يطلع انعم
غاده بدلع..لازم اصير مميزه 
ام بدر تقاطعهم..انتي مميزه بس بتروحين معي لبيت خالك
غاده بتفكير..بشوف بس الارجح اني اروح لاني توني شاريه لبس جديد وجنااان بيطلع
بدر وقام..باي
غااده..باي
غاده..يالله بطلع اجهز نفسي 
طلعت غاده تجهز نفسها وطلعت ام بدر تشوف جدول طلعاتها لهاليوم ..
في بيت ام صقر نزلوا البنات وتوهم داخلين الصاله 
ام صقر..روحي انتي وياها فوق وتعالي مزون بس 
هلا ومبتسمه..ليه يمه بنسمع عشان نتعلم
ام صقر..روحي لاتخليني اقوم عليك
نجود..خلاص خالتي بنروح ارتاحي يالله هلا 
طلعوا البنات وجلست مزون عند ام صقر 
لم صقر..تخانقتوا صح..؟؟
مزون..عادي خالتي 
ام صقر..الله يهديكم يمه انا مابتدخل بينكم بس قولي له يجي يسألني وانا اقوله 
مزون..ماتقصرين خالتيي
ام صقر..هو عصبي الله يصلحه بس قلبيه طيب 
مزون باابتسامه..لازم تمدحينه خالتي 
ام صقر وترد الابتسامه..ولدي شسوي مااقدر ابي راحته وراحتك بعد وانتي غاليه وغلاتك من غلاته
مزون..تطمني خالتي 
ام صقر..اسمعي صقر مابيرجع الا بعد ماينام الكل اعرفه اذا معصب نامي وارتاحي انتي 
مزون..ان شاء الله
اذن المغرب واذن العشاء وسهروا البنات وبعدها ناموا اما مزون طلعت لغرفتها مابين خوف وقلق من رجعة صقر ..قررت تنتظره للحظه وبعدها غيرت رأيها وقالت بتنام ..
اما امل بعد ما طفشت من جلستها لحالها خصوصا ان نوره زوجة اخوها مشغوله مع زوجها وعيالها قررت تجلس بالحديقه لحد ماوصل خالد وتعشت معه وبعدها جلسوا يسولفون وقالت له مشكلة صقر ومزون
خالد..بس مامعها حق تعمل مشكله عشان صديقتها 
امل ..بس امنيات صديقة عمرها مو اي صديقه 
خالد وتغير وجهه ..امنيات
امل باابتسامه ..هذي سالفتها طويله اسمها جواهر وينادوها امنيات 
خالد..عليكم حركات يالبنات 
امل ..شو تعمل احيانا الامل بااسم 
خالد ويعدل جلسته..شوقتيني شو سالفتها 
امل وقالت له كل السالفه 
خالد..يالله على الدنيا كل انسان له هم الله يعينها 
امل..آمين 
سرحت امل وخالد ينتظرها تحكي 
امل التفتت عليه وهو مركز عليها وابتسمت 
خالد..اكيد وصلتي عنده
امل..اوصل وارجع لنقطة البدايه بكل دقيقه 
خالد..انتي الي اخترتي تذكري 
امل ..صح اا المسؤله عن كل شئ 
خالد..لاتعصبين اموول بس فعلا انتي اخترتي هالشئ مااحد جبرك
امل وتبتسم بحزن..ياليتكم قدرتوا تجبروني يمكن ماكان هذا حالي 
خالد..اقول ياحلوه لاتقلبينها نكد هو الخسران واقولها له وبوجهه هو الخسران 
امل ونزلت راسها..وانا بعد خسرت فرحتي وسنين عمري 
خالد..لرفعي راسك وقاومي كل شئ وتقدرين ترجعين امل المبتسمه 
امل وتوقف..يالله ندخل الجوو برد
خالد..لا انا بروح يالله اشوفك على خير سلمي عالكل 
امل ..يوصل انتبه لنفسك 
طلع خالد ورجعت امل لحزنها والمها وجراحها..

----------


## زهور الريف

الساعه حول 12 بالليل اتفاجئ سعود بوجود اخوه ابراهيم عنده بالمرسم 
ابراهيم..السلام عليكم 
سعود..وعليك السلام حيا الله بو عبدالله
ابراهيم وعينه على صقر..تعودنا ينام هنا اذا خالد باليت بس ايام ماكان عزوبي 
سعود ويبتسم..هههههه تعبان وصعب علي خليته ينام 
ابراهيم ويهز صقر مع كتفه..صقر صقر 
صقر ويفتح عيونه مو عارف هو وين 
ابراهيم..قم اشوف 
جلس صقر وناظر الساعه واستغرب ان عود تركه نايم ..الله ليه ماصحيتني 
ابراهيم..يقول انه رحمك الظاهر امك موصيته 
سعود..انا الحين على بالي عامل شئ حلو يالله اشوف قم رح بيتكم
ابراهيم..مهما كان الي بالبيت لاتنام برا او تتأخر من دون علم احد امك متصله من شوي وفهمت منها لانها ماتسأل بشكل مباشر بس عرفت انها تحاول تعرف انت هنا او لا 
صقر ووقف..سامحنا ياخال 
ابراهيم باابتسامه..مسموح بس لاتعيدها هههههههه يالله تصبحون على خير 
طلع ابراهيم وجلس عشر دقايق صقر مع سعود وبعدها قرر يرجع البيت ومثل ماتعود حصل كل شئ ظلام ولافيه احد ..
طلع صقر لغرفته وهو محتار بردة فعل مزون اول مره من تزوجها يصير هالشئ كان متوقع تكون معصبه بس تفاجئ لما دخل انها نايمه وكل شئ نظيف ومرتب مثل كل ليله ..تعوذ من ابليس ودخلل للغرفه وعدى اليوم معه مثل كل يوم ..
اما مزون صحت لصلاة الفجر ووقفت محتاره تصحي صقر او لا هي خايفه من ربي بس كان بليس بيلعب عليها وتتركه بس الحمد لله تعوذت منه وصحت صقر الي من كثر ماهو تعبان ماركز انه مزون زعلانه ومصحيته بالعكس صحى عاادي وطلع للصلاة ورجع ناام ولاكأن فيه شئ صاير ..
الصبح صحوا البنات للجامعه واستغربوا ان مزون مو موجوده معهم بس تركوها براحتها 
هلا ..يممه شرأيك نروح لبيت خالي ابراهيم 
ام صقر..يصير خير
هلا..ملينا من بيتنا بعدين بشوف لوحات خالي سعود
ام صقر..قصدك خرابيط سعود
هلا..حرام يمه والله روعه رسوماته
نجود..بس هذره تأخرنا 
هلا..ههههههه عاادي المهم اننا ندخل المحاظره 
نجود..حبيبتي ناسيه من عندنا اليوم قومي اقول الله يخليك
ام صقر..صادقه نجود قومي بس قلبتي راسي على الصبح
هلا..خلاص حتى المواهب تكبتونها عندكم
نجود وهي قايمه..مالت لى هالمواهب امشي اشوف 
طلعت نجود وهلا وظلت مزون بسريرها تنتظر صقر يطلع لدوامه لكنها تفاجأت لما صحى وجلس بالغرفه الثانيه عند اتلفزيون احتارت مزون تصحى او ترجع تنام لكنها بسرعه قررت انها ..

هنا ينتهي الجزء

----------


## زهور الريف

الجزء الثامن ...

قررت مزون انها تسترجع نفسها وقوتها الي تربت وعاشت عليها قالت بسم الله وصحت حس عليها صقر لكنه عمل نفسه ماانتبه وهي مرت من عنده وقالت السلام عليكم ودخلت للحمام ..
طلعت وغيرت ملابسها وعدلت نفسها وناظرت نفسها بالمرايه وابتسمت بخبث وراحت عنده وعند الباب ..
مزون ..تبي فطور او شئ اجيبه لك 
رفع عينه صقر لها وركز عليها ثواني وقال.. خلينا نفطر هنا 
مزون وهي بتطلع..انا مو مشتهيه شئ بجيب لك الفطور الحين 
طلعت مزون وانقهر صقر منها بس قال اذا رجعت يصير خير ..وفعلا رجعت مزون وحطت الاكل عنده وتوها بتطلع..
صقر..تعالي مزون ابيك شوي 
جلست مزون وكأنها آله يحركها صقر فطر صقر واخذت مزون كأس شاهي وجلست 
صقر..بالنسبه للي صار امس اتمنى مايتكرر حتى لو امي الي عطتك الموافقه 
سكت صقر وشغل له دخان ومزون عينها عالكوب الي بيدها ولاهي مظهره اي رد فعل الا لما شمت ريحة الدخان رفعت عينها عليه بااشمئزاز 
صقر..طبعا الي صار شئ غصب عني لاني ماكنت اعرف 
مزون ساكته مافيه اي تعليق 
صقر..افهم من سكوتك ان الموضوع انتهى 
مزون ووقفت ..عمر الموضوع ماراح ينمحي من عقلي ولاقلبي وتأكد ياولد عمي اني اعرف اصونك مثل ماصنت ابوي بحياته وبمماته 
صقر وحس انها معصبه..من قال انك ماتوصنين او جاب هالطاري 
مزون ..والي عملته شو يعني قولي يكفيني صوتك الي سمعه كل الي بالبيت ماكان له مبرر كل الي عملته 
صقر وعصب..عاادي عندك تطلعين من غير مااعرف 
مزون ..بس امك الي قالت 
صقر وبصوت حاد..وانا ماكنت اعرف 
مزون وتأخذ نفس كامل ..الله يخليك طفئ هالقفر كتمتني 
انصدم صقر من كلامها وناظر الدخان واستغرب منها اول مره يعرف انها تكره وطفى الدخان 
مزون.. مزون..حتى ماكان لازم تتصرف بهالطريقه ابدا 
صقر..اوكي انا غلطان بس الخطأ الاكبر عليك انتي الي وصلتيني لهالدرجه 
مزون بقهر..الحين انا الغلطانه 
صقر..انتهينا خلاص مشكله وصارت غصب عنا 
قاطعته مزون بغضب..لا لاتتخيل انها مشكله وبتعدي ابدا بالعكس بتكون شرخ بعلاقتنا ولاتنسى انك رفعت يدك وحسستني 
جلست مزون وطاح قناع القوه ونزلت دموعها 
وقف صقر لاهو قادر يعتذر ولايتحرك مزون تصيح من مين منه هو صوره وحده شافها قدامه اجبرته يتقدم منها صورة عمه عبدالله 
جلس قريب منها ..افا بنت عبدالله تصيح بسببنا حقك علينا هالمره لحظة غضب وتأكدي انك غاليه ولانرضى بزعلك 
سكت صقر ما عارف شو يقول ولاهو قادر يحط الخطأ كله عليه عشان ترضى 
صقر بعد ماسكتت مزون وقف وحط يده على كتفها ..مزون الي صار غلطه مو مهم من سببها المهم انها درس لنا الاثنين اتمنى ماتشيلين علي وصدقيني ماقصدت احسسك انك مهانه او من غير سند لا ابدا لاني اعتبر نفسي مو زوجك بس اتمنى تنسين الي صاار اذكري الله وقومي وانزلي عندنا تحت 
طلع صقر وترك مزون بحالة غضب منه ومن موقفه الي موو راضي يعترف بخطأه ..وتذكرت كلامه وعرفت ان صقر مازال يعاملها على احساس التقدير لعمه المرحوم مو من اجل مشاعر خاصه يحملها لها ..لكنها قالت بقوه ولاانا احمل اي مشاعر ليه ازعل وقامت بعد ماقررت انها تطنشه وتعيش عااادي جدا

دخل صقر لصاله ولاكأن فيه غير امه ومشغله الرادوا على اذاعة القرآن سلم وحب راسها وجلس 
ام صقر وتناظره ..خير يمه مارحت لدوامك فيك شئ ..؟؟
صقر باابتسامه..سلامتك بس عندي موعد عالعشر قريب من هنا قلت اطلع مره وحده 
ام صقر..زين اجل مزون وينها مو عادتها 
صقر مستغرب..هي نزلت وجابت لي فطور فوق ماشفتيها 
ام صقر..يمكن لما كنت بغرفتي 
سكت صقر وارتاحت ام صقر لانها مابتطلع له الفطور فوق الا اذا خلاص تراضوا جلس صقر منسجم مع الاخبار ودخلت مزون وسلمت على خالتها وجلست جنبها وهنا بدت تشك الخاله فيهم لان وضعهم مو ناس عادي واضح انهم زعلانين 
ام صقر ..يمه صقر بنروح لبيت اخوي بكرا تغير جو 
صقر..براحتكم 
مزون..وانا اروح ممكن ..؟؟
التفت صقر وناظرها وعرف قصدها ..ايه ممكن 
ام صقر..اذكروا الله 
صقر..لا اله الا الله يمه ابوي متصل امس ويقول تعالي ابيك العصر 
ام صقر ..خير ان شاء الله 
صقر باابتسامة ..لا مو خير لاني ضربت بنته 
شهقة ام صقر وخافت مزون..ضربتها وليه ومتى 
قال لهم صقر السالفه 
ام صقر..لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله انا قايله لهلا اختك بتجيب لنا المشاكل بس ماسمعت كلامي 
صقر..ماهمتني والي يصير يصير 
مزون ..بس ماكان المفروض تضربها 
صقر ورافع حاجب..ايه المفروض اصفق لها 
وقفت مزون..بكل الحالات مابيعجبك رائي اذا تشوفني ماني محترمه 
طلعت مزون ورفعت ام صقر يدها لولدها..بذبحك انا ياابوي الحرمه ماينفع معها هالكلام 
صقر ويبتسم لها..اجل ايش ينفع 
ام صقر..اللين خلك لين معها يمه هذي بنت يتيمه ولالها احد تشكي له الا ربها والله انها كسرت خاطري امس حتى اختها ماتدري عن الي صار انت تقدر تعمل اي شئ بس هي تسكت لان مالها حيله 
صقر..يمه خليتيني مجرم 
ام صقر ..طلبتك وقول تم 
صقر وحط يده على راسه..ليه يمه مااقدر اردك لاتقولين لي شئ مااقدر عليه 
ام صقر..اذا تحبني روح سمح خاطرها بكلمتين ياابوي 
صقر وانقهر بس ابتسم..اوكي بنجرب اللين ونشوف 
طلع صقر للغرفه وحصل مزون ترتب الغرفه دخل وتمدد عالسرير
ناظرته مزون وانقهرت منه ماتحب ترتب وهو يراقبها لكنه قرر يستفزها قبل مايراضيها وشغل له دخان ورفعت بسرعه عينها لما شمت ريحته ولاحظ صقر انها معقده حواجبه وهذا يعني ماعجبتها الريحه كملت شغلها ..
صقر..مزون 
مزون من غير نفس..نعم 
صقر ووده يضحك..نعم الله عليك انتي تعرفين تطبخين ..؟؟
مزون وهي ترتب اغراضها..يعني 
صقر..ليه ماعمري شفت طبخك 
التفتت مزون..طبخت اكثر من مره بس انت ماميزت 
صقر..غريبه والله طيب شرايك تطبخين لي اليوم 
مزون وتغلي منه..ان شاء الله 
صقر..طيب ماسألتيني شو مشتهي 
مزون..تفضل 
صقر..الظاهر ماودك تطبخين صح
مزون..اذا تبي طبخت ماتبي مابطبخ 
صقر وجلس عالسرير ..شوفي اذا بتطبخين لي وانتي كذا ماابي 
مزون وتناظره..كيف كذا وضح..؟؟
صقر ويأشر لها بيده الي فيها الدخان..تعالي ممكن اكلمك وانتي جالسه عورتني عيوني 
مزون ولاودها قربت وجلست بطرف السرير..ايوه 
صقر ويدخن ولفت مزون وجهها ..الي اقصده انك معصبه وكرهتني ولا لك خلق تشوفين رقعة وجهي واخاف تحطين لي شئ بالاكل 
غصب ابتسمت مزون..ماوصلت لهالدرجه بس ممكن اوصلها 
ضحك صقر بصوت عالي بضحكته الي تجرها تبتسم ..
مزون ..عجبتك 
صقر..خطيره بنت عبدالله تهديد مباشر 
سكتت مزون وطفئ صقر الدخان..ليه ماقلتي لي انك تكرهين ريحة الدخان 
رفعت راسها متفاجئه..كيف عرفت 
صقر وركز عينه عليها ..لاني اذا اتكلم مع زوجتي اركز على ادق تصرفاتها اعرف شو تحب وشو تكره 
استحت مزون وحست انه يقصدها ولاقدرت ترد 
صقر بااصرار..ليه ماقلتي لي عالاقل ماادخن عندك
مزون..حسيت انه مو من حقي امنعك من بيتك وغرفتك 
صقر..لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله امنيتي افهم انتي متى بتدركين انك زوجتي مزون تعرفين شو يعني زوجتي جاوبيني 
سكتت مزون وكمل صقر ..اسمعيني يامزون اشياء كثيره ماتعجبني فيك مثل مااشياء اكثر ماتعجبك فيني وهذا مو خطأ بالعكس هذا شئ طبيعي لكن بليز لازم نتجاوز هالمرحله الي صار امس مو سهل لاعليك ولاعلي ونحتاج وقت حتى نرجع لنقطة البدايه ونرجع نبدا بوضح لكن يد وحده ماتصفق اذا انتي شايفه ان زواجك مني شئ عادي وراح يصبح مع الايام روتيني انا اقول لك لا لان صقر مو هذا حلمه ابدا 
مزون..مافهمت قصدك
صقر ووقف ..راح تفهمين لكن مو مني اذا عطيتي احساسك حقه راح تعرفين صقر لكن اذا اغلقتي على قلبك واحاسيك الباب مابتشوفين الا صورة ولد عمك الي تكرهينه 
مزون بسرعه..بس انا مااكرهك 
صقر باابتسامه..تحبيني....؟؟
نزلت راسها مزون ورفعه صقر..لاتستحين قوليها اكرهك بس مع الايام عالاقل راح تقبلين صقر واعتقد هذا كفايه والحين انا بطلع لشغلي وابي ارجع الاقي لي اكل من ايدك 
ابتسمت مزون وطلع صقر وتركها بحيرتها 

مر صقر على امه وابتسم لها وطلع مبسوط مايعرف ليه يمكن لانه رفض حياته معها وصرح بهالرفض او يمكن لانه شافها مبتسمه او لانه حاول يراضيها مايعرف الي يعرفه انه توصل لحل ان هو يرخي الحبل اذا شدته مزون ويشد اذا ارخت هي حتى ماينقطع التواصل بينهم ..
بالجامعه كانوا البنات جلسين يفطرون ومبسوطين 
هلا..الله عندنا الحين شبكه 
نجود..مالي خلق احضر بوقع واطلع 
هنادي..ماعندكم مشرفه 
هلا وتضحك..عندنا بس عادي بسرعه نلعب عليها 
هناادي..ياحظكم انا عندي الحين هالعله اماني 
نجود..الله يعينكم الا صدف فاتن متى زواج اخوك 
فاتن..بعد اسبوعين بتجون ان شاء الله 
هلا..بنجي بس بشرط اعزموا مزون عشان يوافق صقر 
هنادي وفاتن..ليه شدخل صقر 
هلا..ههههههههه مو تزوجها 
علامة ذهول ارتسمت على وجيه البنات وضحكت نجود 
فاتن..خساره تزوج اخوك المزيون بس يالله تستاهل مزون متى تزوجوا وليه ماعزمتونا 
سكتت نجود وردت هلا بسرع..ماعملنا زواج 
هنادي..اها طيب سلميني على مزون كثير وباركي لها 
فانت..وانا بعد
نجود..هلا شوفي غاده دخل 
شافتها هلا وقامت لها

----------


## زهور الريف

هلا باابتسامه..هلا غاده
غاده ببرود..هاي 
هلا .كيفك
غاده..حلوه ماشي حالي
هلا ..سوري غاده بس والله صقر عصبي 
غاده..عصبيته لنفسه مو علي 
هلا وتحاول تكسب اختها..والله علينا كلنا يعصب الله يهديه
غاده..عليكم مو علي انا انسانه مالي شغل فيه ولاهو 
هلا..بس هو اخوك
غاده بقرف..ماابي اخوته
هلا..طيب تعالي اجلسي معنا 
غاده..لا بطلع بااي 
راحت وتركت هلا واقف مذهوله من موقف غاده ورجعت للبنات وحست عليها نجود لكنها فضلت تسكت

رجعوا البنات من الجامعه وهم مبسوطين وضحك وسوالف 
نجود وهلا..السلام عليكم 
ام صقر ومزون..وعليكم السلام 
هلا..ميتتتتته من الجوع نبي غداء بسرعه 
ام صقر..بسم الله طيب بتأكلين روحي بدلي وانزلوا 
مزون..وبعد بتأكلون من يدي اليوم 
نجود..اجل احسن اكل 
هلا ..الله ياعيني عالدلال بس اكيد مو لنا 
ام صقر..بنروح العصر لبيت اخوي كلنا لاتطولون بالنوم والا بنروح ونخليكم 
سحبت هلا نجود..طيب 
عالدرج وهم طالعين 
هلا ..اخيرا بتشوفين مرسم خالي سعود خيال 
نجود..رسم لوحات نشوفها كثير 
هلا باابتسامه..اتحداك لوحات سعود تحكي 
ضحكن نجود..كيف 
هلا وتدفها..بتشوفين اذا رحنا 
قامت مزون بتقول للخدامه تجيب للبنات غداء 
ام صقر..خليها تعمل حسابي 
مزون مستغربه..ماراح تنتظرين صقر ونتغداء مع بعض خالتي
ام صقر..لا والله ودي انام شوي بتغداء مع البنات 
تغدت ام صقر مع البنات ودخلت غرفتها ترتاح 
نجود..الله يامزون تسلم ايدك
هلا..فنانه صراحه يعطيك العافيه
نجود..انا تعبانه بطلع انام
هلا..بكمل المسلسل والحقك 
جلست مزون مع هلا تتفرج على المسلسل وسمعوا صوت صقر ودخل 
صقر..السلام عليكم 
هلا ومزون..وعليكم السلام 
صقر..وين امي اجل ..؟؟
هلا..تغدت ودخلت ترتاح شوي
صقر..ليه فيها شئ 
مزون..لا مافيه شئ بس تقول ودها تنام شوي 
صقر ويجلس ويشيل شماغه 
هلا وتكتم الصوت وتوقف بتطلع..يالله بروح انام واخليك تتغدا غداء جنان طبعا هو مو لنا لك بس ان شاء الله تدلعك على طول 
ضحك صقر وطلعت هلا وقامت مزون بتطلع 
صقر..مزون 
التفتت مزون..نعم
صقر ..طبختي وانتي راضيه علي 
مزون وتبتسم..كلهم تغدوا ماصار لهم شئ 
ضحك صقر وطلعت مزون تجيب الغداء وابتسم صقر لانه فهم تصرف امه وانها فضلت تخليهم على راحتهم

تغدأ صقر ومزون بهدوء وبعد ماانتهى صقر..تسلم ايدك بصراحه نفسك حلو بالطبخ 
مزون..شكرا 
صقر ..لا ماابي شكرا 
مزون مستغربه..اجل 
صقر باابتسامه..اي شئ الا الكلمات الرسميه شكرا نعم تفضل 
مزون..مافيه لهم بديل 
وقف صقر..فيه بس اذا حبينا الشخص الي نكلمه 
مزون..يمكن 
صقر..المهم بتروحين مع اهلي لبيت خالي صح
مزون..اذا ماعندك مانع 
صقر..شوفي انا مابمنعك بس بعطيك خيار ثاني 
مزون ..الي هو 
صقر وهو عند باب الصاله..راح اعرف رايك اذا صحيت والخيار اننا نطلع مع بعض اليوم طبعا اذا صحيت وانتي موجوده فهذا اختيار لصالحي اما اذا ماحصلتك فهذا شئ طبعا يتعلق براحتك 
طلع صقر بعد ما حير مزون وخلاها بااختيار صعب ..لكنها قررت تتصلح بجواهر تتطمن عليها وتسألها 

مزون..هلا والله بهالصوت 
جواهر..هلا فيك شلونك
مزون..تمام وانتي ان شاءالله احسن 
جواهر..الحمد لله بعلك كيفه 
مزون..هههههه حلوه بعلي عندي سالفه بأخذ رايك
جواهر..قولي 
قالت مزون السالفه لجواهر
جواهر..وانتي خبله ماتحتاج طبعا بتطلعين معه 
مزون..بس بينا مشكله
جواهر..يمكن بيراضيك
مزون..لا خلاص راضاني
جواهر..ياللله طيب 
مزون..انا بداخلي مو راضيه
جواهر..واظهتري له انك رضيتي
مزون..تقريبا 
جواهر..اجل مو مشكلته لاترفعين ضغطي اطلعي وانبسطي وانسي طالما رضيتي 
مزون..خايفه
جواهر..خايفه تحبينه صح
مزون..لا
جواهر..لاتلعبين على نفسك انتي خايفه تحبين صقر مزون هذي حياتك صقر مو محطه وتنتهي صقر زوجك وبكرا ابو عيالك وكل حياتك حبيه عاادي هذا زوجك
مزون..خايفه 
جواهر..اذكرك بكلام كنتي تقولينه زماان اي تصرف ترغبه من شخص تصرفه معه وانتي تبين حب صقر حتى لو انكرتي صقر مابيحبك الا اذا حسن بحبك 
مزون..ليه مايصير العكس 
جواهر..يصير بس قليل بمجتمعنا 
مزون..يصير خير السبت بداوم 
جواهر ..حلو وانا 
مزون..اوكي اخليك الحين واكلمك بكرا يالله بااي
جواهر..الله معك
قررت مزون انها ماتروح معهم وتطلع مع صقر لكن مو من اجل تتقرب من صقر وتحبه ..لا خافت ان صقر يبعد اكثر عنها وهي تحتاج قربه منها لانه يحسسها بالامان بعد اله وهالشئ مزون افقتقدته بعد وفاة امها وابوها ..جلست العصر بالصاله وقت طلعت البنات مع ام صقر 
نجود بصوت واطي لمزون..احس شكلي غلط وانا رايحه معهم 
هلا بصوت عالي ..سمعتك يمه نجود تقول احس شكلي غلط معهم 
ام صقر وبنظره حنونه لنجود..اذا ماتعدني مثل امها لاتروح 
التفتت مزون تشوف رد فعل نجود الي ابتسمت..لا خالتي مو قصدي بس استحي 
ام صقر..من مين من امل الي قبلها عندنا او نوره يابنتي انتي منا وفينا يالله مشينا انتبهي مزون للبيت 
هلا..وين تنتبه وهي بتطلع 
سحبت ام صقر هلا ..امشي وخلي الكلام الفاضي 
ضحكت هلا وطلعت والتفتت نجود لاختها..انبسطي عيشي لحظات حياتك 
ابتسمت مزون لاختها وطلعوا وظلت هي تفكر بكلامهم ..

في بيت ابراهيم استقبلتهم نوره ام عبدالله 
نوره..هلا ومرحبا حياا الله من جانا 
ام صقر..الله يحييك ياام عبدالله 
نوره..تفضلوا مافيه احد يلبنات العيال كلهم برا خذوا راحتكم 
هلا..بروح لمرسم سعود تعالي نجود معي 
امل..لاتفرحين قفل المرسم لما عرف انك بتجين
هلا..بسم الله وانتي ماتجبين الا الاخبار الشينه 
امل..ههههههههه والله اول ماعرف قفلها وطلع قبل ماتوصلين 
نجود..ليه طيب 
امل..لان هلا ترفع ضغط سعود اول شئ تقلب المرسم فوق تحت وثاني شئ يقول تقرأ اللوحات بشكل غبي 
هلا ومعصبه..والله هو يرسم بطريقه صعبه
امل..مايقرأها الا الي عندهم احساس 
هلا..واكيد مو عندك 
امل..ولا عدك بس يمكن نجود بس خساره مره ثانيه مابنقول له انك بتجين 
نجود..ماسألتي عن مزون 
امل بااستغراب..صح وينها 
هلا وتضحك..حركات صقر قالها انه بيطلع معها اذا تحب وطبعا اختارته 
سكتت امل تفكر وبعدين استأذنت وطلعت غرفتها
طلعت امل واتصلت بمزون الي استغربت اتصال امل 
مزون..هلا والله 
امل ..اهلين بالشيخه ليه ماخيتي 
مزون..مو معقوله نجود وهلا ماقالوا 
امل..امممم بصراحه قالوا بس قبل مااقول لك ليه انا متصله بسألك سؤال 
مزون..الله يستر قولي 
امل..انتي تعتبريني شخص ممكن يكون مرآتك او لا من اقارب زوجك ومفروض مااكلم معك واتعدى حدودي 
مزون..لاشدعوه امل انتي تعرفين اني احكي لك عن صقر وعني اكثر من مااحكي لأختي 
امل ..حلو اجل بختصر الوقت واسألك ليه وافقتي تطلعين مع صقر 
مزون..بصراحه حسيتها شينه اني مااوافق وغير كذا خفت يزعل 
امل..حلو طيب صقر لما قال لك بنطلع باامانه ماحسيتي انه اتخذ خطوه ايجابيه
مزون..صح بس الى الان مافهمت 
امل..مزون انا بصراحه ابيك تحسسين صقر بهالطلعه انه مقصر معك
مزون..شلون
امل..يعني ابيك تلبسين وتعملي وتعملي ميك اب مثل يوم العزيمه 
مزون..ههههههههه تخيلي 
امل وبقهر..ليه اتخيل مايصلح الوحده تلبس لزوجها
مزون..يصلح بس اخاف يقول مسكينه ماصدقت اقول لها بنطلع 
امل..بالعكس خليه يحس انه مقصر معك 
مزون..لاصعبه احس بيضحك علي 
امل..اسمعي طيب اعملي شئ غير مو نفس اللبس والشكل المعتاد 
مزون..اممممم بشوف
امل..تعرفين الون الي يحبه صقر 
مزون..لا
امل..يحب العنابي ومليون الف مره قالها ماشفتيه وقت ماكنا نتفرج عالمباراة قال بشجع قطر عشان اللون 
مزون..ههههههههههه صح بس مافهمت قصده
امل..الحين فهمتي طبقي بليز بس لاتنسيني من النتائج ههههه
مزون..ولايهمك تسلمين امل
امل...بالخدمه انا دائما يالله بيذبحوني تأخرت عليهم فمان الله
مزون ..الله معك

----------


## زهور الريف

انبسطت امل لانها قدرت تغير مزون عااساس تحسس صقر بتقصيره صح مو هذا قصدها بس هذا بمصلحتهم الاثنين 
بالصاله ماكان فيه غير ام صقر والبنات وسمعوا صوت واحد يقول ياولد 
ام صقر..ادخل ابوي مافيه احد 
تغطوا البنات ودخل عبدالله ونزل راسه لما حس فيه احد وقرب عند عمته وحب راسه وجلس قبالها 
عبدالله..نور البيت والله ياعمه وينك من زمان عنا 
ام صقر مبتسمه..اننا الي من زمان والا انت 
عبدالله..مقصر حيييل بس شسوي اشغال 
ام صقر..حتى مرني ساعه عالاقل 
عبدالله ..من عيوني 
امل..عبادي وصلت 
عبدالله ووقف..لاخيالي بس وبعدين للمره الالف اقولها مو حلوه منك عبادي 
امل...هههههههههههههه مردود عبود
عبدالله ويضحك..ايه عبود تصلح التفتت لعمته..تأمرين على شئ ياعمه 
ام صقر..سلامتك ابوي 
عبدالله ..الله يسلمك من كل شئ عن اذنكم 
طلع عبدالله والتفتت نجود لهلا تسألها عنه 
هلا..عبدالله ولد خالي خطير صراحه مرره طيب 
نجود..شكله 
هلا..بس ملتزم 
نجود..واضح بس شكله مو ملتزم مرره
هلا..لو تسمعنا نوره بتقول لنا ليه هالتسميه هذا دينا والمفروض كلنا كذذ
نجود..والله اني احبها
هلا..نوره مافيه احد مايحبه
ام صقر..احشموا الجالسين مو زين تساسرون بالمجلس 
هلا..ههههههههههه اسفين يمه خوفتينا 
ام صقر..احسن 
امل ..تعالوا بنات معي فوق شوي 
طلعوا لبنات مع امل لكن نجود وقفت وهي متغطيه بالصاله سمعت صوت من غرفه عالي وواضح انه مسجل يقول ..اقرعوا ابواب السماء ..اقرعوا ابواب السماء ..اقرعوا ابواب السماء ..الدعاء لله انتبه بيد انحطت على كتفها من اجمل وجه مبتسمه..
نوره..شريط مره حلو بعيط اياه قبل ماتروحين 
ابتسم نجود ودخلت مع البنات وكل تفكيرها مع كلمة اقرعوا ابواب السماء ــــــــــــــــــــ
بالبيت ظلت مزون محتاره بكلام امل ..ماتعرف ساعه تحس انها محتاجه تتحرر من الحزن والجمود بداخلها ..وساعه تحسه امان لها ولقلبها وحمايه لمشاعرها ..احتارت وظلت تتأمل بعد ساعه ملابسها محتاره شو تلبس وشو بيكون رد فعل صقر لكنها قالت بتتحدا نفسها وبالاخير قررت لا انها تكون عاديه وفعلا لبست عادي لكن شعرها ووجهها كان فيه فيه ابتسامه واضحه ..جهزت مزون وجلست بالغرفه تنتظر صقر وحست بصوته وخافت اكثر وظلت على اعصابها ولما دخل حاولت تعمل نفسها عادي لكنها ماقدرت تمنع حمرة خجل لونة ووجهها من نظرة صقر الي بترت سلامه ..
صقر بعد صمت ثواني..السلام عليكم
مزون..وعليكم السلام 
صقر باابتسامه ..افهم انك اخترتي تطلعين معي او كل هالزين لبيت خالي 
سكتت مزون لانها فعلا انحرجت وماقدرت ترد 
صقر ..اوكي دقايق ونطلع 
مزون..تحب اعمل لك شئ قهوه او شاهي
صقر..لا بنتقهوا برا 
طلع صقر ومزون وكانت طلعهتم حلوه هاديه كانت اقرب للحوار تعارف بين ولد عم وبنت عمه 
صقر..ممكن اعرف مزون عن حياتك ببيت عمي 
مزون باابتسامه..كنت اميره 
صقر ويبتسم..واضح بس اشرحي لي كيف 
مزون..من كنت طفله قدرت اميز بين الصح والخطأ كانت عندي اخطأ لكن طريقة معالجة الاخطاء من ابوي خلتني مااخجل او اخا من اخطـأي بالعكس كنت اكتشف شئ جديد مع الخطأ
صقر..شلون
مزون..لما كنت اعمل شئ خطأ مااعرف لكن بعد اقل اشاره افهم اخاف لكن ابوي يوضح لي الخطأ وعواقبه بااسلوب قريب لعمري لكذا احس بفرح 
صقر..ايووه
مزون..كبرت وكبرت احلامي ماكان ابوي يشوفني بنت مكانها البيت ومالازم تطلع او تتفتح بالعكس كان يقول انتي مزون بنت عبدالله وهالاسم كان يعني لي الكثير احس بحجم عبدالله واسعى اني اصونه 
صقر..طيب لو احد قال مزون زوجة صقر 
مزون وتغيرت تعابير وجهها..اكيد بصونه 
صقر..لا اعرف انك بتصونيه لكن بتكوني فخوره فيه مثل عبدالله
مزون بعد لحظة صمت..اكيد انت ولد عمي 
صقر..بس انا زوجك الحين 
سكتت مزون وقال صقر..مابجبرك مزون بس عندي امل بيوم اشوف بعيونك لمعه حلوه لها معنى احلى 
ابتمت مزون وسكتت وظلوا ساكتين صقر عينه على مزون ومزون تحاول تتلاشئ تلاقي عيونهم ..

بالسياره كان صقر ساكت لكن مزون قالت بلحظه 
مزون..صقر ماعليه نمر العثيم
صقر مستغرب لانها اول مره تطلب..اوكي بس لازم العثيم
مزون..احبه احسه عائلي واخذ راحتي فيه
صقر مبتسم..كيف عائلي 
مزون..يعني كل الموجودين فيه عوائل او اغلبه وهالشئ مريح لي لو بالنظر 
صقر وبعفويه احرجت مزون..يالله عقبال ماندخله بعيالنا 
سكتت مزون وابتسم صقر وكمل..تصدقين مزون لاول مره افكر بهالشئ 
مزون ومازالت منحلرجه ومنصدمه من كلمة عيالنا..شو
صقر..انه نكون عيله وفيها اطفال 
سكتت مزون لانها ماقدرت ترد بس كمل صقر وقلبها ضحك..الله بس اسمعي انا عكس الكل انا ابي بنات ابي سبع بنات 
مزون وتضحك..الله سبع بعدين تطفش منهم وماتحس بغلاهم 
صقر ويضحك..لاتخافين مابيأخذون غلاتك
مزون..لاهين مابخااف
صقر ويرفع حاجبه..الله عالثقه 
مزون وتلتفت عليه ..ليه اخذتها عالجانب الايجابي 
صقر وتغيرت تعابير وجهه ..شقصدك انه مالك غلا 
سكتت مزون وسكت صقر 
مزون..امزح لاتقلبها جد
التفت صقر..الايام راح تثبت لك غلاك عندي
مزون..والله امزح 
صقر..بصدقك تعرفين ليه 
مزون بحماس ليه 
صقر..لاني واثق انك تعرفين انك غاليه عندي 
سكتت مزون لانهم وصلوا وهالشئ انقذها من الرد على صقر الي رجع يبتسم ويضحك معها .
انتهت السهره حلوه ورجعوا شبه راضين عن بعض ..

البنات رجعوا للبيت بعد ماسهروا عند امل سهره حلوه وهم طالعين حست نجود بيد نوره بيدها من غير مااحد يحس وهالتصرف خلا نجود تحب نوره اكثر واكثر لانها راعت احساس نجود ولاحبت تقدم لها الشريط قدام الكل ..
رجعوا وظلت نجود تفكر بحالها كيف انه مو قادره حتى تسمع شريط على راحتها انحرمت من الامان والحنان وحتى الخصوصيه وحرمت هلا معها التفتت على هلا وشافتها وقالت يالله ياهلا شكثر انتي طيب وحنونه جيتي على نفسك لخاطري تحملتي مشاركتي لك بكل شئ حتى بغرفتك وخصوصيتك ..

في بيت ابراهيم جلست امل وسعود يسولفون ..وانتبهت امل لنوره وقالت لها من بعيد..
امل ..نوره شو عطيتي نجود شفتك شريط صح
نوره..ولاشئ 
ضحكت امل لانها تعرف نوره ماتتكلم بوجود سعود كثير الا اذا اضطرت 
سعود..يالله عالقافه 
امل..استغربت ليه نجود تعطيها احسها ماتتقبل
سعود..تتقبل ايش 
امل..نوره تعي نجود شريط يعني اكيد انها تنصحها مع ان هذا مو اسلوب نوره
سعود ..ليه هي مو مضبوطه
امل بصوت عالي..وجع على هالتفكير اي بنت ينصحونها مو مضبوطه
سعود...ههههههههههه لا مااقصد المعنى الي فهمتي اقصد انها تحتاج احد ينصحها
امل..مافهمت قصدك بس بالعكس نجود انسانه بحالها دائما بعيونها دموع محبوسه
سعود ويرفع حاجبه..الله وليه
امل..احسها كذا يمكن لان اختها متزوجه او لانها تحس انها غريبه خصوصا انها مقيده بوجود صقر 
سعود..بصراحه ماالومها البنت بوضع صعب 
امل..بس هي مع اختها
سعود..واختها مع زوجها وحياتها 
امل..وهم عيال عمها
سعود..بس علاقتهم كانت رسميه جدا قبل 
امل..والله انها تكسر خاطري 
سعود..اكسري خاطر نفسك اول 
امل وعصبت ..تعرف سعود اني بديت اكره الجلسه معك
سعود..هههههههههههه امزح ارجعي 
امل..مزحك ثقييييل الله يعين زوجتك 
سكت سعود وكملت امل..عرفت ان المزح يجرح 
طلعت امل وظل سعود يفكر بكلامها لكنه ماقدر على طول سيطرت على فكره عبيروقطع تفكيره رنة التيلفون وابتسم لما شاف الرقم 
سعود..هلا 
هلا..نعم
سعود..هههههههههه مشكله اسمك 
سعود..اصلا زعلانه عليك وين امل
سعود ومبتسم..افا ليه زعلانه 
هلا..انت عارف 
سعود ..لا والله سعود
هلا..هههههههههههههه لازم تخليني اضحك بس حرام عليك تفشلني اليوم وتقفل المرسم
سعود..حرام تظلمين احساسي 
هلا..طيب معي نجود والله احساسها خطير تنعكس الصوره بعيونها 
سكت سعود ماعرف يرد لانه تذكر كلام امل عن دموع نجود وربطه بكلام هلا 
هلا وتلتفت على نجود الي مستغربه..اكذب عليه لاتصدقين 
سعود..سمعتك متى بتكبرين وتتركين الكذب
هلا..وليه اكبر
سعود..آه عليك خليك يالصغيييره
هلا وتضحك بصوت عالي..امووت على الاسم من زمان ماقلته 
سعود..لاني من زمان ماحسيته
هلا..ادري انك تهزئني بشكل غير مباشر بس اهم شئ ان نجود طلعت ماسمعت شئ
سعود..سمعت ليه تكلميني من السبيكر
هلا وتلعب عليه..ايه فيها شئ
سعود وبرد جامد..لا بس ماوضح
هلا ..طيب امل وينها
سعود..بغرفتها
هلا ..خلاص اكلمها بعدين بس ترى اكذب نجود ماسمعت شئ 
سعود ووده يذبح هلا..ان لعبتي علي مره ثانيه بذبحك
هلا..بس نجود حبيبه عادي اذا تسمع
سعود..هلاااااا مع السلامه
هلا وتضحك..مع السلامه

----------


## طفلة

قصة جدا رائعة.
بس وين ومتى نقرا النهاية يا زهور الريف؟
شوقتينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا......

----------


## زهور الريف

اما امل دخلت غرفة وعيونها ملياانه دموع وقفلت الباب وتسندت عليه ودها تصرخ بوجه سعود ودها ترفض وتعبر عن معاناتها لكنها ماقدرت ..مشت وفتحت الدرج وطلعت برولز صغير يحمل صوره عمرها ست سنوات حضنتها وبكت ..صاحت امل الطفله الي عيونها مليانه فرحه..صاحت سلطان ولد العم الي رفض كل البنات واختارها صاحت ست سنوات لو عاشتها معه كانت بتكون من اجمل واروع سنين عمرها ..صاحت امل هالليله مثل غيرها من الليالي لكن هالليله غير نامت والصوره معها بحضنها تواسي بعض المها ...
صحت امل اصبح على صوت عيال اخوها وازعاجهم طلعت مستغربه وقفت عالباب 
امل ..شفيكم 
طلع سعود..بسم الله شفيك شكلك نكته
امل..شعندكم عالصبح عندكم حالة استنفار وانت وين رايح وكاشخ 
سعود باابتسامه..بروح عندي موعد غاااااااي على قلبي بااي 
استغربت امل سعود مبسوط وعنده موعد من زمان ماشفته بهالحاله توها بتدخل غرفتها وترجع تناام لكنها شافت نوره طالعه بعباتها 
امل..وين بتروحين بجلابيتك عالصبح
نوره باابتسامه..بيت اهلي 
امل مستغربه ..ليه 
نوره لاول مره ماتعرف ترد سكتت بعدين قالت ..سلطان راجع بعد ساعتين 
نوره بصوت مخنوق ..سلطان
الجزء التاسع ..

دخلت امل غرفتها ولافيه غير اسم واحد تردده ..سلطان ..سلطان 
وبعد مااستوعبت ان سلطان راجع جلست بوسط الغرفه وصاحت ..صاحت بدموع قهر وظلم ..بدموع خوف ووحده ..صاحت لانها شافت نظره غير بعيون سعود ..صاحت لانها حست انها انسانه غير مرغوب فيها ..صاحت لانها المفروض اقرب وحده لسلطان لكنها ابعد وحده ..صاحت وهي تتلفت وتقول ..وحيده باافراحي واحزاني وحيده من صغيري لاجراحي يداويه انسان ولافرحي يعيشه معي اقراب ..صاحت وهي تشوف عذاب ست سنين ينعاد قدام عينها بثانيه ..صاحت قسوة الاخ الي المفروض يأخذهها بحضنه لكنه خذلها ..
لكنه بصعوبه قامت ومسكت جوالها واتصلت 
خالد ..هلا والله
امل بصوت واضح انه يتعذب وبدموع..خالد مااقدر تعبت 
خالد ووقف وطلع ..امل شفيك 
امل..وتصيح.......
خالد..ردي خرعتيني
امل بدموع ..سلطان راجع اليوم
خالد..خوفتيني ياامل واذا رجع 
امل..ذبحني سعود ياخالد ذبحني تخيل انه ماقالي بالصدفه عرفت من نوره انا الي مفروض اعرف
خالد..لا مو المفروض تعرفين خليك واقعيه 
امل وتصيح..لاتصير ضدي معهم وانت تعرف غلاة سلطان
خالد..انا اعرف بس هم مايعرفون سلطان نفسه مايعرف
امل ..حتى المفروض اعرف 
خالد..اذكري الله وانا شوي وارجع اكلمك ..

في بيت ام صقر هلا راحت للجامعه بعد مااستغربت من نجود الي قالت انها مصدعه ولاهي رايحه ولاكان فيه غير مزون وصقر بغرفتهم لكن نجود الي ماكانت مصدعه حست بالتيلفون وطلعت لانها استغربت من الاصرار عالاتصال وطلعت ترد
نجود..الوو
خالد..هلا من معي 
نجود مستغربه..عفوا مين
خالد..انا خالد مزون 
نجود وانحرجت ..لا انا نجود
خالد..هلا والله بالله هلا وينها ماترد على جوالها
نجود..بالجامعه 
خالد..اها يعني مارحتي طيب ممكن خدمه نجود ضروري 
نجود..تفضل 
خالد..ابي صقر ضروري الحين وجواله مقفل تقدرين تقولين لمزون تخليه يتصل بي 
نجود..ان شاء الله الحين اقول لها
خالد..اوكي مشكوره بنت عمي بس امي لاتدري اوكي
هلا..اوكي 
خالد..فمان الله 
نجود ..الله معك 
قفلت نجود واستغربت وطلعت تطق على اختها الي استغربت من وجود نجود لكنها صدقت انها مصدعه 
مزون..اوكي الله يستر بقول له الحين 
نجود..اوكي 
مزون..اذا طلع صقر جيتك
ابتسمت نجود ودخلت مزون لصقر الي استغرب من هالشئ وجلس عالسرير وعنده مزون واتصل بخالد
خالد..هلا والله
صقر..هلا خير فيك شئ
خالد..مافيني شئ بس امل تعبانه
صقر عقد جواجبه ..امل شفيها 
خالد..انت عارف اكيد ان سلطان راجع اليوم 
صقر..امس بالليل قالي سعود وين المشكله
خالد ومعصب..والله مااعرف سعود متى بيراعي شعور اخته امل عرفت ان سلطان راجع ومنهاره وتصيح فياليت اذا تقدر تخلي مزون تروح لها
صقر..الحين
خالد..ياليت لان ام عبدالله راحت لاهلها وسعود طلع وانا خايف على امل وياليت امي ماتدري عن شئ 
صقر..اوكي ولايهمك الحين نروح لها 
خالد..وطمني اوكي 
صقر..اوكي الله معك

سكر صقر والتفت على مزون الي واقفه مستغربه ولاهي فاهمه اي شئ ..
صقر..مزون ماعليه تروحين عند امل الحين لانها تعبانه
مزون..شو فيها
صقر..سالفه طويله اختصارها ان سلطان راجع الي هو زوجها اليوم
مزون مازالت مستغربه..طيب مو هو مطلقها
صقر مستغرب ..لا من يقول 
مزون ..طيب بروح بس فهمني 
صقر ..اقول ك بالسياره يالل ما معي وقت 
طلعت مزون من غير ماتعرف اختها وهالشئ اعطى نجود احساس غير ..توقعت مزون تجاهلتها ورجعت تنام ولاحتى فكرت فيها وهالشئ زاد المها لكنها بتردد قامت وشغلت الشريط وجلست عالارض وبدت تسمع وتحس بخوف ..تتلفت بالغرفه ..وشوي شوي بدت تزل دموع لحد ماانهارت صاااحت نجود بألم ماصاحت على امها ولا ابوها ولاعلى فقدان اختها ..صاحت لانها ادركت انها اتعبت نفسها والرحه بين ايدينها..صاحت لانها نست ان فيه رب كريم عظيم..صاحت لانها انجرفت مع الاغاني واحساسها الكذاب وقدرت تتصور انها انسانه معذبه..صاحت وهي تشوف الحل بين ايدينها وهي تتعذب من شهور ..صاحت نجود وهي تقول اقرعوا ابواب السماء ..اقرعوا ابواب السماء ..اقرعوا ابواب السماء ..بلحظه قامت نجود وتوضت وصلت ورفعت يدينها لربها ..قالت ودعت فضفضت وتكلمت ..وحست براحه غريبه راحه مايحس فيها الا الانسان الي يرفع يدينه لربه بغفله عن الناس يدعي ويتوسل ويتذلل لخالق سبحانه ..
صلت نجود وحطت رأسها ونامت مرتاحه من بعد فتره كانت ماتنام الا بدموع خوف وضياع نامت بدموع حب واحسس بالسعاده ..

وصل صقر ومزون لبيت خاله ودخل معها بس وصلها لغرفة امها وطلع لانه رفض انه يحرج امل ..دخلت مزون ومن شافتها امل ارتمت بحضنها وصاحت ..
مزون..بس ياامل اذكري الله 
امل..لاول مرره احس فيه احد ممكن يكون بقربي بمشكله الكل يشوفني انا الغلطانه فيها
مزون..امسحي دموعك انتي ياامل من عرفتك قويه والي صبرك ست سنين كاتمه المك بداخلك مابيخليك تتحملين ايام
امل بحزن..ايام لا ماتعرفين سلطان مثلي خلاص سلطان كرهني ولاالمساله مسألة ايام بالعكس يمكن تكون سنين 
مزون..الي الله كاتبه بيصير اهم شئ انتي مو مبسوطه انه راجع
امل..مبسوطه بس محروق قلبي من تصرفهم معي 
مزون..امل انا مااعرف الكثير عن موضوعك لكن بقول لك شئ مهم ..لاتخلين احد يشوف ماوراء القناع الي لبستيه ست سنين الا اذا ضمنتي انك راح تكسبين 
امل..مزون مااقدر احس اني مو قادره
مزون...بتقدرين قومي يالله وخلينا ننزل نجلس تحت وماتدرين بكرا الايام تكون احلى 
امل وتوقف وتمسح دموعها..مااعتقد فقدت الامل بس الشكوى لله
مزون..امل خلي عندك امل وبكرا بااذن الله احلى بس انتي خليك قويه 
قطع عليهم جوال امل الي ردت..
امل..هلا والله
خالد..هاكيف الوضع اوكي
امل..مازلت مقهوره بس مابيدي حيله
خالد ويضحك..بكرا بيندم واذكرك مزون عندك
امل..ايه ليه تزعجهم عالصبح
خالد..ماتهون علي امل 
امل باابتسامه..تسلم والله 
خالد..يالله وسعي صدرك واخليك الحين 
امل..الله معك

جلست مزون مع امل تسولف معها بعد ماهدت ..لكنها مازالت تسرح وتحس بدموع بعيونها وتحاول تشغلها وتغير الموضوع عليها ..وقطع عليهم صوت جوال مزون الا استغربت لما شافت رقم امنيات..
مزون..هلا وغلا 
جواهر..مليون هلا شلونك
مزون..تمام بالله كيف عرفتي اني صاحيه مو عاده تتصلين هالوقت
جواهر وتضحك..خالد قالي 
مزون انصدمت وماعرفت شو تقول..ن..نعم
جواهر..خالد اخو زوجك
مزون ارتبكت وناظرت امل الي استغربت ارتباك مزون..كيف 
جواهر..عادي اتصل علي 
مزون..جواهر بلامسخره
هلا..تكذب عليك
مزون..بسم الله منين طلعتي 
هلا..ههههههههههه صادفتها وجلست معها لان ماعندي شئ واتصل خالد وقالي السالفه وقررت انا وياها نعمل فيك المقلب بس ماتهونين علي 
مزون..والله خفت الله يأخذ عدوانكم 
هلا..اسفين زوجة اخوي امل شلونها
مزون..تماام عندي الحين
هلا..حطي سبيكر..هلا اموول شلونك 
امل تبتسم..الحمد لله 
هلا..خلاص فكيها مايصير معصبه 
امل..ان شاء الله عمتي
هلا..امل بصراحه ماانتي مبسوطه
التفتت مزون على امل الي ابتسمت..اكيد دامني اسمع صوتك
هلا..ههههههههههه طيب يالله خسرا البنت
جواهر وتأخذ جوالها..هلا امل ماعليك نها 
امل..هلا جواهر شلونك
جواهر..تماام
امل..جواهر بطلبك طلب ولاترديني
جواهر..اذا اقدر من عيوني 
امل..ان شاء الله تعالي عندي بكراا مع البنات
سكتت جواهر وكملت امل..حاولي والله نغير جوو
جواهر..مااوعدك بس بشوف
امل..حاولي البيت مافيه الا انا والبنات بس 
جواهر..خير ان شاء الله 
امل..ومزون بتكلم الوالده تقولها صح مزون
مزون..صح وخالتي ماترد لي طلب 
جواهر..طالما اتفقتوا مع السلامه
مزون..الله معك 
التفت مزون لامل..غريبه شعندك عالعزيمه المفاجئه
امل..ودي اتعرف عليها اكثر وودي انسى 
مزون..طيب ماودك اتصل بصقر 
امل وتضحك..اتصلي بس لايعرف اني عندك وشوفي هو وصل وكيفه
مزون وتتصل بصقر 
صقر..هلا 
مزون..اهلين صقر شلونك
صقر..تماام كيف الوضع
مزون..الحمد لله اوكي وانتم وصل سلطان
صقر..ايه
مزون..وان شاء الله بخير
صقر..الحمد لله
مزون..وينكم فيه
صقر..تماام
مزون..ههههههههه عندك الحين
صقر..اخيراا
مزون..اوكي اسفه يالله مع السلامه
صقر..الله معك 
التفتت على امل الي ابتسمت ابتسامه حزينه وقامت..

----------


## زهور الريف

بالجامعه كانت هلا جالسه مع جواهر الي التقت معها بالصدفه

هلا..ياحياتي مزون صدقتك
جواهر..خبله كانها صدقت والا انا شجابني لاخوك
هلا..حتى ولو استغربت 
جواهر..والله اشتقت لها 
هلا..تعالي بكرا والله خاطري امل تنبسط ونجتمع عندها على ان عندي لها مفاجئه جناان 
جواهر بحماس..شو مفاجئته
هلا..خالد اخوي بيرجع بكرا ولمدة شهر
جواهر..طيب واذا رجع
هلا..لا علاقة امل بخالد غير عنا كلنا 
جواهر..احس صعبه تكون البنت قريبه من احد اقاربها او اخوانها
هلا..بالعكس انا بالنسبه لي خالد مو اخوو بعكس صقر الي امزح واضحك معه بس مستحيل اخذ راحتي معه بالكلام
جواهر..يعني ممكن تكلمين اخوك عن اي يضايقك
هلا..بصراحه مع خالد تعودت عالصراحه لانه هو كذا قريب من القلب ويحسسك انه مهتم بكل كلمه تقوليها 
جواهر مبتسمه ..الله يخليكم لبعض 
هلا..تسلمين يالله انا بروح موعد محاضري خلينا نشوفك بكرا اوكي
جواهر..بحااول 
هلا..ان شاء الله بااي
جواهر..باي

عالظهر نزلت نجود ولاحصلت احد ولاحتى ام صقر واستغربت وطلعت ثانيه للغرفه ..
اما مزون مرها صقر وهم بالسياره
صقر..كيف الوضع 
مزون..احسن بس مازالت شوي متضايقه
صقر ويتنهد..الله يعين
مزون..ولد عمك كيفه
صقر..ماعليه مبسوط ومروق انه راجع خلاص
مزون بحماس..ماسأل عن امل 
صقر..ماسأل وهو بعيد يسأل وهو قريب 
سكتت مزون مع انه ودها تعرف التفاصيل اكثر لكنها احترمت صمت صقر وامل ..

وصلت البيت وطلعت لاختها وحصلت تكتب وقفلت الدفتر بمجرد مادخلت مزون 

نجود..بدري توك تصحين
مزون..لاحرام كنت طالعه
نجود مستغربه..طالعه وين
مزون..رحت لامل 
نجود وانقهرت..وانا على بالي بتجين عندي
مزون وتضحك..افهمي اول بعدين ازعلي 
قالت لها السالفه واستغربت نجود وزاد فضولها لمعرفة حكاية امل لكنها قالت كل شئ بوقته حلوو


في بيت ابو سلطان الكل كان جالس فرحانين برجعت ولدهم 
ام سلطان..واخيرا يمه رجعت لي 
سلطان يبتسم ويحضن امه..ايه والله اشتقت لك يالغاليه
نوره..واحنا بعد يااخوي مو كل لامك
سلطان..هههههههه ام عبدالله كبرتي ولدك رجااال
نوره..لا ماكبرت بس انا اصلا متزوجه بدري 
سلطان ويقاطعها..لاتحااولين 
عبدالله..ياخاال
سلطان ويأشر له..لاتقول ياخال قل سلطان رجاء
عبدالله..تخااف نكبرك 
سلطان..لا بس لاتقول 
ام سلطان..وين سعود اجل ليه مانزل يتغدا معك
عبدالله..لارجع للبيت مافيه غير امل 
الكل التفت على سلطان الي حاول مايبين ردت فعله لكنه فشل وبان على وجهه ارتباكه 
نوره..مابتطلع ترتاح سلطان
سلطان وجات اللحظه الي كان خايف منها لكنه ابتسم..الا ساعه ونازل لكم

طلع سلطان لغرفته وثواني وقف عند الباب بعدين دخل شغل الانوار وغمض عيونه لان الصوره كان مقابله له ..صورته مع امل بيوم زواجهم قرب لصوره ووقف عندها دقايق طويله بعدين قال بهمس..اشتقت لك
التفت عاليمن وهنا كانت النهايه هنا قالت كلمتها ..التفت عاليسار هنا قال كلمته لكنه مشى وفتح الدرج وحصل اغراضها بالضبط مثل ماكانت ..الكل احترم رغبة سلطان بأن غرفة تظل مقفله لحد مايرجع وقفا وراح عالسرير وحصل شااال اسود مسكه بيده ..يالله ياامل مازلتي عايشه معي حتى عطرك اتذكره ..شفتي ياامل كيف ملابسك بنفس مكانها جروحك بنفس المها ..وينك ياامل كان المفروض انتي هنا معي فرحانه برجعتي لكنك اختري وبااختيرك دمرتي حياتنا ..آه ياامل ..ياترى مازلتي حريصه على الاشرطه والافلام مثل زماان..ياترى مازلتي صريحه قويه مثل ماعرفتك..مشى سلطان وقرب وجلس عالكنب وفتح الببووم الصور وسافر مع ذاكرته لقبل ست سنوات واياام مستحيل تنمحي من ذاكرته ..

انتبه سلطان على احد دخل الغرفه ورفع راسه ..
نوره..غبت عني ست سنوات وكنت متأكده انها مازالت عايشه بداخلك 
نزل سلطان راه وسكر الالبوم..
نوره..سلطان عقاب مدته ست سنين كفاايه
سلطان..ومن قال لك انه عقاب 
نوره وتبتسم..مو وقته الحين انت اطلع وانا بنظف الغرفه مو زين تجلس فيها كلها غباار
سلطان ويتلفت..ست سنين ومازالت الغرفه تحمل الاحساس الي تركتها عليه
نوره وتمسك يده..تعال يالله والي الله كاتبه بيصير ..
ابتسم سلطان ونزل وقلبه معلق فوق بالغرفه الي شهدت على ولادة حلمه وموته ..

عبدالله..يالله جعناا 
سلطان..وحشتني غرفتي
عبدالله..بتشبع منها اجلس يالله 
سلطان..عبادي كيف الشغل
عبدالله..تماام على فكره خالد بيوصل اليوم وعنده اجازه 
سلطان..حلوو متى 
عبدالله..الفجر
سلطان..كويس والله وحشني 
عبدالله..بكرا كل العيال عندنا وانت اولهم 
سلطان..يصير خير 

في غرفة صقر مزون كانت سرحانه وتفكر 
صقر..وين وصلتي 
مزون وتلتفت عليه..ابدا
صقر..واضح انك تفكرين
مزون..بروح مع نجود بعد بكرا لبيت خالي
صقر..غريبه
مزون..ليه
صقر..اول مره تكلمين او تجبين طاريهم
مزون...محتاجه لهم
صقر وعقد حواجبه..كيف يني
مزون وتنزل راسها..ابي اشوف اهلي
صقر مستغرب..واحنا
مزون..انتم اهلي بس هم غير 
وقف صقر ..براحتك 
طلع صقر وواضح انه زعل..
مزون..مو حاله هذه كل يوم والثاني زعلان انا بعد طفشت من كثر مااجامله 
قامت مزون وغيرت ملابسها ونامت ..

في بيت ابراهيم كانت امل بالصاله سرحانه وتفكر 
سعود..السلام عليكم
امل..وعليكم السلام
سعود..كيف الحاال
امل ناظرته من طرف عينها..تمام
سعود..شفيك..؟؟
امل وتوقف..مااعتقد انه يعنيك او يهمك حتى موتي 
طلعت امل وعرف سعود انها زعلانه منه وطلع وراها وفتح الغرفه
سعود..ليه زعلانه
امل..من قال
سعود..واضح
امل..خلاص مو زعلانه ارتحت
سعود..امل الي فيني يكفيني عدلي اسلوبك
امل..اوكي خلاص مافيني شئ 
سعود..طيب امل لكن تذكري انك انتي الي اخترتي هالاسلوب
امل..لايااخوي بتذكر انك انت اخترت غيري وبديته علي
سعود طلع وسكر الباب لما عرف ان مزاجه مايسمح له يتحاور معها
طلع سعود ورمى بنفسه عالكنب بالصاله ودار هالشريط قدامه..
سلطان..مازالت محتله تفكيرك
سعود..ماقدرت
سلطان..ولابتقدر طول ماانت رافض حتى تتكلم عنها
سعود..تعرف لما تفقد املك شو تكون حياتك تكون سوداء مالها اي معنى 
سلطان..انت اخترت السواد
سعود..سلطان لاتعذبني وانت اكثر واحد يعرف مكانتها عندي
سلطان..خلاص من كم سنه وانت تتعذب الي راح مايرجع
سعود..والاحساس ماينعاد لاتطالبني اتزوج وانساها مااقدر انا برمجت قلبي وعقلي عليها
سلطان..انت قلتها برمجت يعني تقدر تتأقلم مع شخص ثاني
سعود..سلطان غير عبير مستحيل يكون لقلبي نبض
سلطان..سعود بس عبير خلاص
سعود يقاطعه..لاتكمل خلاص اذا رسمتها بتتأكد اني اقتنعت بالحقيقه
سلطان..الا صح شو اخر رسماتك
سعود..مازلت ارسم احساسي 
سلطان..يعني مارسمت اي شئ
سعود..الا بس خربشات
سلطان..عمر احساسك ماكان خربشات
سعود..بتجي وتشوفها
سلطان مستغرب ..منهي ..؟؟
سعود..ههههههههههههه لاتخاف اللوحات
ابتسم سلطان..الله العالم 
سعود..لابتجي واذا على امل لاتخاف مابتشوفها اكيد بتطلع
سلطان..وليه اكيد
سعود..لانكم ماتبون تشوفون بعض 
سلطان..اوكي مابتنزل معي
سعود..لا اجلس مع الاهل وبكرا اشوفك اوكي
سلطان..على خير فمااان الله
سعود الله معك
طلعت امل وانصدمت من شكل سعود شكله تعبان قربت منه وهزته بخفيف مع كتفه
امل..سعود قوم لغرفتك ارتااح
فتح سعود عيونه لانه ماكان نايم وابتسم..للحين زعلانه
سكتت امل ووقف سعود وحب راسها..امل ترفين غلاتك بس ماقلت لك من قبل لاني ماابيك تزعلين قبلها باايام والصبح لاني عارف انه مافيه احد بالبيت ماتوقعت نوره بتقول لك
امل..وبتفرق يعني اذا فيه احد ماانا طول عمري لحالي
سعود..افا بس حقك علي 
امل..انسى يااخوي وروح ارتاح
سعود..يعني راضيه
امل..راضيه
ابتسم سعود وراح لغرفته ورجعت امل لغرفتها تنام


صباح الاربعاء كان عاادي جدا هادي جدا النات طلعوا للجامعه ..صقر راح لدوامه ..مزون مازالت بغرفتها مستغربه من تصرف صقر الي كان واضح انه زعلان..امل مازالت نايمه بعد ليله كلها احلام ودموع ..

رجعوا البنات من الجامعه كالعاده وتغدوا وناموا مزون كانت مع ام صقر ينتظرون صقر لكن تفاجأت مزون لما دق تيلفون البيت 

ام صقر..الوو
صقر..السلام عليكم
ام صقر..وعليكم السلام هلا يمه
صقر..هلا بك اسف يمه بس مابرجع عالغداء بتغدا مع سعود وسلطان لانتظروني
ام صقر ..بسلامتك الله معك
صقر..مع السلامه
سكرا ام صقر..صقر يقول مابيجي بيتغدا مع سعود وسلطان
مزون رغم النار الي اشتعلت داخلها ابتسمت..بسلامته اجل بروح اجيب لنا الغداء 
طلعت مزون وابتسمت ام صقر وهي تعرف انه واضح متخانقين ..

طبعا صقر تغدا ولارجع واتصلت عليه مزون وطلع من المجلس ورد عليها
صقر..هلا
مزون..هلا صقر شلونك
صقر..تمام
مزون..صقر امل عازمتنا عندها اليوم 
صقر وانقهر منها لانها حتى ماسألته ليه مارجع..اوكي روحي مع البنات انا مابرجع بتأخر
مزون..اوكي يالله مع السلامه
سكر صقر وهو موصل حده من هالانسانه لكنه غصب نفسه ورجع عند العياال 

سعود..صقر بكرا الفجر العائله الكريمه بيرحون مزرعة ابراهيم على شرف الشيخ سلطان
صقر مستغرب..متى صار هالشئ
سلطان..تو ابراهيم مكلمني
صقر باابتسامه..بتروح
سلطان..شرايك انت يعني بقول لابراهيم لا اكيد بنروح
صقر..الله يعينا وليه من الفجر عااد
سلطان..مااعتقد بيجلسون الى الليل 
صقر..يصير خير 
سعود..تدري ان خالد بيوصل اليوم
صقر..كلمني يقول بيوصل بعد المغرب 
سعود..قلت له يبجينا هنا
صقر..ماوافق يقول عامل مفاجئه لناس بيروح لهم بعدين يجي 
سلطان ويتلفت عليهم..هي انت وياه تكلموا مثل الناس 
سعود..هههههههههه بيروح لامل اول 
سلطان..وليه
صقر..لان اقرب وحده له امل 
سلطان..تغيرات جديده هذي 
سعود..لا مو جديده بس زادت بعد ماسافرت والا امل وخالد من عمرهم قريبين من بعض ولايرضون على بعض اي شئ 
صقر..المهم خلونا نطلع 
سعود..يالله

----------


## زهور الريف

عند امل اجتمعوا كل البنات ومعهم امنيات الي انسجمت مع امل كثير بعكس ماكانت متوقعه 
امل..هلا امك بتجي عندنا
هلا..لابتتعشى عند ام سلطان
مزون..طيب كلميهم يمكن غيرت راسها
هلا..لا ماغيرته توني مكلمتها الا صدق مزون ماقالك صقر شصار بينه وبين ابوي 
مزون مستغربه..شصار لي 
هلا..اليوم الصبح كان معصب واسمعه يكلم امي يقول يبيني امسك شغله خفت اسئله لانه معصب
مزون..ماعندي خبر امنيات..وليه ماعندك خبر مو زوجك
امل وماصدقت تكلمت جواهر..صادقه المفروض تعرفين كل شئ عنه مو ماتدرين عن شئ يالخبله
نجود..مزون بصراحه ماتوقعتك كذا 
مزون مستغربه..بسم الله كلوني شو اعمل له مايتكلم
هلا..عاد انتي تتكلمين والله تجلسون معنا ساكتين
نجود..خلاص يااختي هذا زوجك
جواهر..والله انا امزح بس الظاهر السالفه جد وانا اقول مزون بتحقق امنياتي 
مزون..لا الله يخليك الا انا وصقر مستحيل نحقق امنياتك
جواهر..افا وليه يااختي 
مزون..غيروا الموضوع
امل..ليه نغيره ماتبين تشوفين نفسك
مزون وتأخذ نفس..متى بتطلون بكرا
هلا..متى ماقال الشيخ 
نجود..بس خالتي تقول الصبح بدري 
امنيات..يابختكم خذوني معكم
امل..يالله مافيها شئ
جواهر..فيه مليون شئ 
امل..الا صدق جواهر اذا عزمنا امك تجين
جواهر مبتسمه..لا مافيه امل 
نجود..امنيااات 
جواهر..شفيك
نجود..مشتاقه اقرأ كلامك
جواهر..اذا جيتوا عندي
مزون ..ههههههه اجل مافيه امل تقرينها لان صقر لو امووت عنده ماحقق لي شئ اتمناه
الكل انصدم من رد مزون الي من جت وواضح انها معصبه
امل مبتسمه..اذا ماخاب ظني فيه سؤء فهم بينكم مخليك واصله حدك منه
مزون..هو يوم دووم الله يرحم حالي
هلا..مزوووون والله حرام صقر حبيب
نجود..الظاهر اختي نست انه اخوهم
مزون..مانسيت بس رفع ضغطي
هلا..ههههههههههه خذي راحتك يالله بس قوموا صلي اذن العشاء


بعد الصلاة رجعوا البنات ودخلت عليهم نوره وسلمت 
نوره..مشاء الله يااختي اذا بتعزمين بنات حلوات مره ثانيه قولي لي 
ابتسمت جواهر بخجل وردت هلا..افا ياام عبدالله سنين وانا بوجهك ماعمرك جبرتي بخاطري 
نوره..هههههههه بس القمر مايحتاج نذكره بزينه 
هلا..ههههههههههه والله يلوموني فيك
مزون..نوره خالتي مارجعت معك 
نوره..لاراحت البيت مع صقر تقول عندها كم شغله 
نجود..متى بتمشون نوره 
نوره..ابراهيم يقول بعد الفجر وعبادي بيطلع بالليل من هنا
هلا..بسم الله شو بيوديه بالليل
نوره تبتسم..عشان ينام على راحته 
هلا..والله ذكي ولدك
نوره..الله يحفظه اموول شفيك
امل مبتسمه..ولاشئ 
نوره وتقرب عندها..مو علي قولي لي 
امل وتلف وجهها ..مافيني شئ 
جواهر ..يالله بنات انا امي وصلت 
امل وتوقف ..بدري 
جواهر..لا زين اني قدرت اجي 
مزون..خالتي برا
جواهر..ايه
طلعوا البنات لكن جواهر انصدمت لما حصلت امها تكلم واحد وهي بالسياره 
امل وتضحك..خالد رجع 
جواهر..هذا الي تكلمه امي 
مزون..ايه روحي يالله لاتعصب عليك
جواهر..استحي
امل..لابيرجع اول مايشوفك مقبله 
طلعت جواهر وركبت السياره وامها ولاعبرتها تسولف 
ام جواهر..يمه بسألك مافيه بيوت معروضه هنا
خالد مبتسم..فيه ياخاله تشوفين البيات الي مقابل لك هذا معروض 
ام جواهر..والله زين مكانه مايصلح اشوفه الحين
ضربتها جواهر والتفتت امها..مافيها شئ مثل ولدي هو
ابتسم خالد..تلمين ياخاله بس الحين بالليل العصر احسن
ام جواهر..الله يعافيك سامحني ياولدي تعبتك 
خالد..ولو خالتي مو ان مثل ولدك
ام جواهر..الله يسعدك يالله يمه مع السلامه 
راح صقر والتفتت جواهر على امها..يمه فشيله
ام جواهر..مافيها شئ مشاء الله عليه رجال سنع 
جواهر..طيب 
ام جواهر...ماجاز لك كلامي
جواهر وتضحك لانها تعرف امها قلبها ابيض..لاجاز لي وغصب بعد

دخل خالد واستقبلته امل باابتسامه..نورة الرياض الحمد الله عالسلامه
خالد يرد لها الابتسامه..الله يسلمك عندكم ضيوف
امل..لا البنات وهذي الي طلعت صديقة مزون الا شتسولف مع امها
خالد يضحك..امها ذكرتني باامي كل العيال عيالها تبي بيت وسألتني عن الحاره وهالامور 
امل ..والله جواهر مستحيه قبل ماتطلع
خالد..شكلها اشوف امها تكلمها الظاهر انها نغزتها 
امل..ههههههههههه مابتدخل
خالد يبتسم..لابروح اسسلم على سلطان وبكرا اشوفك بالمزرعه
امل..طيب 
خالد..ماتبين اوصل سلامك
امل تناظره بطرف عينها..مع السلامه
خالد..هههههههه طيب فمان الله

----------


## زهور الريف

اما البنات وصلوا للبيت وطلعت هلا غرفتها وظلت مزون ونجود بالمجلس 
نجود..الى متى بتظلين على هالحال
مزون..اي حال
نجود..حالك مع صقر ماانتي شايفه انه اخر اهتمااماتك
مزون..لا 
نجود..خلاص مزون ماتعبتي من القوه ماتبعتي من كثر ماتلبسين قناع الامبالاة حرام عليك عيشي حياتك مثل ماهي ليه تصعبينها ليه تخلين زوجك يشوفك اقل من غير
مزون..شقصدك
نجود..قصدي اني اذا حكت هلا عن اخوانها وتحديدا صقر اتذكر لما تحكي لي عن كلامه قبل الزواج وكيف بتكون حياته اشوف انه هو الي انظلم مو انتي 
مزون..ههههههه حتى انتي معه
نجود..لا انا مع الحق انا مو شايفته مقصر معك لكن انتي الي مهمله نفسك مزون حتى لبسك صار ممل مو مثل زمان ليه كل هذا 
مزون ونزلت راسها..ماقدرت حاولت بس عذبتي ذكرى زواجي منه وطريقة الزواج
نجود..لازم تنسين 
مزون..مااقدر احس اني رخيصه
نجود..مزون شفيك مو معقوله انتي تتكلمين كذا صقر عمره حسسك بهالشئ
مزون...ابدا 
نجود ..ارفعي راسك وفكري بكلامي بس بسألك انتي تكرهين صقر
مزون بتردد..لا 
نجود..خلاص طاالما ماتكرهينه ليه ماتحبينه ليه ماتعطين نفسك فرصه تترجمين حلمك القديم بالواقع يمكن تشوفين الحب الي طول عمرك تقولي انه وهم
مزون وتتنهد..تعبت 
نجود وتوقف..انتي الي خترتي التعب انا بطلع ارتاح وانتي فكري بكلامي واتصرفي بعقلك بس اعطي مساحه لعواطفك تتحكم فيك باااي 
طلعت نجود وتركت مزون بحالة صراع بين قلبها الي يطالبها بلحظات حب وسعاده ..وعقلها الي يطالبها بااختيار اسهل الطرق وهي التجاهل للعواطف احتارت وطلعت لغرفتها..

عالساعه عشره وصل خالد لمجلس سلطان ..
خالد..السلام عليكم
الكل..وعليكم السلام 
سلم عليهم خالد والتفت على سلطان..الحمد الله عالسلامه نورتنا
سلطان..الله يسلمك يقولون من المغرب انت هنا وينك
خالد..رحت للوالده بعدين لامول بعدين عندك
سلطان..ومن امول تزوجت من ورائ 
خالد مبتسم..ياليت بس اموول هذي زوجتك حسب اخر معلومات عندي 
صقر وحب يغير الموضوع..البنات رجعوا البيت
خالد..وانا جاي اشوفهم طالعين 
صقر ووقف..اجل اسمحوا لي انا من الظهر عندك
سلطان مبتسم..مانقدر نقول شئ الحين متزوج
سعود..ههههههههههه وانت شو يالشيخ
سلطان..متزوج بس مع وقف التنفيذ 
خالد..انت الخسران
سلطان ويبتم له..كيف
خالد ..لان ست سنوات من غير امل اكيد الخسران الاول انت
سكت سلطان وطلع صقر ورجع للبيت


رجع صقر ودخل للبيت ولاحصل احد طلع غرفته فتح الباب حصل مزون جالسه حاول مايوضح رد فعله على شكلها لانها ولاول مره كانت لابسه بنطلون فيروزي وبدي ابيض بفيروزي 
صقر..السلام عليكم
مزون وتمد يدها تاخذ شماغه ..وعليكم السلام 
صقر..كيف الاوضاع
مزون..تماام
صقر ويجلس ويمسك الريمونت ومزون مازالت واقفه 
مزون..تعشيت
صقر وعينه عالتلفزيون..مااشتهي شئ 
مزون..طيب تبي شاهي
صقر..لا 
جلست مزون جنبه عالكنبه مزون..صقر 
التفت صقر شبه التفاته..نعم
مزون..ماكن قصدي 
صقر..شو الي ماكان قصدك
مزون وتقوم وتجلس قباله وهالحركه اربكت صقر ..اسفه 
صقر..فيه كلام ماينفع معه اسف
مزون وتبتسم..طيب اسفه
صقر..خلاص مزون 
مزون وتمسك يده..خلاص صقر لخاطري هالمره ابتسم
ركز صقر عينه عليها ونزلت راسها ورفعه..هالمره بس لكن اذا تشوفيني ماامثل اهلك جامليني لو بالكلام كوني صريحه يابنت عبدالله بس مو بكل شئ اعطيني وهم وراضي فيه مو لازم انك تعبري عن رايك بجرح
مزون بهدوء..لاصقر اصلا مااقدر اجرحك
صقر مبتسم..وليه ماتقدرين
مزون بنظره صافيه..لانك ماتستاهل الجرح ابدا 
صقر..ليه ملاك انا 
مزون..لا ماانت ملاك بس بالنسبه لي انت الوحيد الي مايستاهل الجرح حتى لو اخطئ 
صقر مبتسم..كذا تخليني اخطي كثير لاني واثق انك مابترديها لي 
مزون ..مابجرحك بس بزعل عليك 
صقر..ههههههههههههههه يعني فيه عقااب
مزون مبتسمه..زعلي عقااب 
صقر وعينه بعينها..اقسى واشد عقاااب لي 
استحت مزون
..اوكي الحين بروح اجيب لك عشاء لاني انا الي عاملته 
ابتسمت صقر وقبل ماتطلع 
صقر..مزون
مزون..ايوه
صقر..خالد رجع وين طالعه كذا 
مزون ابتسمت..نسيت 
صقر..لاتنسين ثانيه
مزون..من عيوني 

من بعد صلاة الفجر طلع ابراهيم مع عياله وامل للمزرعه..
اما صقر ماطلع الا الساعه ثمان مع اهله ..
وصلوا للمزرعه واستقبلتهم نوره بالترحيب ولاحظت مزون على امل انها مرتبكه وانها مو على بعضها وعرفت السبب انها لاول مره من بعد ست سنوات بتتواجد مع سلطان بمكان واحد..

نوره..هلا بتجي اختي منيره
هلا مبتسمه..احلفي يعني بشوف بنتها مشاء الله قمر 
ام صقر..الله يحفظها وينهم تأخروا 
نوره..كلمتهم يقول سلطان توهم الحين بيطلعون
امل..تعالي مزون 
قامت مزون مع امل يتمشون 
امل مبتسمه..شفيك 
مزون ..تبين الحق
امل..اكيد 
مزون بخجل ..انا شاكه اني حامل 
امل وقفت مكانه مصدومه فرحانه..صقر يعرف
مزون بسرعه..لا بس انتي 
امل ..طيب تأكدتي 
مزون..لا 
امل ..طيب قولي لصقر الله يخليك قولي له انك شاكه بس خليه يفرح
مزون..لا اذا رجعنا
امل طلبتك الحين قولي له 
مزون بخجل..لا مااقدر صعبه
سحبتها امل وراحت عند جلست العيال ونادت صقر 
قام لها صقر ..نعم ليه مخليني اقوم مافيه احد تغطين عنه
امل وتسحب عند مزون واستغرب صقر..شفيكم
امل وتضحك ..خذ مزون وابعد عن العذال 
صقر ويضحك..شسالفتك
امل تدفه..روح وتعرف 
مشى صقر مع مزون وامل رجعت وتفاجأت بالضيوف وصلوا سلمت عليهم وجلست 
نوره..يلعب علي اجل سلطان
ام سلطان..لا مابعد وصل انا مع زوج منيره 
نوره ..الله يحفظه
ام صقر..امل ودي الشاهي مافيه احد عند العيال
امل ..وزوج منيره 
منيره...لاطلع مع ابراهيم
نوره..مابعد سويته اموول اعملي الشاهي ووديه
امل وتقوم..مشكلتي اني طيبه 
نجود..بجي معك 
امل..يالله اما هلا خلاص شافت شهد ماعاد تدري عن الدنيا ..

بمكان شبه منعزل وقف صقر قبال مزون وابتسم..فهميني 
مزون منحرجه وخايفه ومتوتره وهالئ واضح عليها
صقر..مزون شصاير..؟؟
مزون بخجل..انا قلت لامل بعدين بس هي نادتك
صقر ويبتسم..طيب شو الي بعدين 
مزون ومنزله راسها..انا شاكه مو متأكده ...سكتت
صقر ..من شو 
مزون..اني حامل 
لحظة صمت من صقر خلت مزون ترفع راسها لكنها ماقدرت تشوفه لانه بحركه سريعه ضمها له 
صقر ويبتسم..احلى خبر بأحلى يوم من احلى زوجه
مزون ووجهها صار احمر..ماتأكدت
صقر ومبسوط...حتى بس يكفيني انك مبسوطه انك بتحملين ولدي هالشئ يساوي عندي الكثير 
مزون..ماتوقعتك بتفرح كذا
صقر ويبتسم ويحط يده على كتفها وهم راجعين..لانك ماتعرفين غلاتك عندي 
مزون..اتمنى اعرفها
صقر بهمس..حسي فيني وتعرفين
مزون بصوت واطي...خايفه
وقف صقر قبالها..من شو خايفه مني..؟؟
مزون..بتردد ..من نفسي
صقر بهدوء..خايفه من نفسك انها تعطيني شئ اتمناه انتظره خايفه من نفسك ليه يامزوون ليه تحرميني من الاحساس 
سكتت مزون وحبها صقر على راسها..خلاص كل شئ بينحل بس ابتسمي ياام جودي
مزون باابتسامه..جودي
صقر بفرحه..ابي بنوته حلوه مثل امها واسميها جوود
مزون مبتسمه..واذا ولد بسميه سعد 
صقر ومبتسم..ليه 
مزون ..لانه خلاني اشوف هالفرحه بعيونك 
ابتسم صقر ومسك يدها ورجعوا ..

----------


## زهور الريف

وصلت مزون عندهم وسلمت وقالت لامل ان صقر مايبي احد يعرف لحد مايتأكدون وشكرت امل لانها شافت فرحه صادقه بعيون صقر..


طلعت امل بصينية الشاهي وراحت ودخلت قسم الرجال 
امل..سعود 
مااحد رد عليها كملت وفتحت الباب برجلها ودخلت 
امل ..وليه من الصبح انادي حطت الصينيه ورفعت راسها وكانت الصدمه التفتت عاليمن تكلم سعود وشافته وشافها ..كانت داخلها على طبيعتها بتنوره جينز وبلوزه سماوي شالها على ايدينها شعرها مرفوع ولاحطت اي شئ بوجهها ..اما هو من سمع صوتها وهي تنادي ماقدر يعمل اي شئ وصقر وسعود التزموا اللصمت وفضلوا انها تدخل ..
لحظه التقت فيها عين سلطان بعين امل بعد غياااب ست سنين بعد عذاب ست سنين بعد صبر ست سنين ...


بثواني انعاد شريط الألم والخوف ..شريط الصبر والعذاب ..شريط الفرح والانتظار..شريط الأيام والثواني ..
لاشعورياً رفعت أمل شالها على اكتافها هالحركه مافاتت سلطان الي وقف لاهو قادر يتقدم خطوه ولاينطق بحرف ..سعود نزل رأسه وصقر نفس الشئ التزموا الصمت ولاحبوا يقطعون هالحظه بخروجهم ..اما امل كانت مصدوه مستغربه معقوله سلطان بعد هالغيبه قبالي الحين مابيني وبينه شئ معقوله بقدر اتكلم معه معقوله.. لكنها بثانيه استوعبت الموضوع ورفعت شالها زياده وطلعت من المجلس وتركت سلطان منبهر بالي شافه هذي امل الطفله المراهقه الي تركتها من ست سنوات تغيرت بشكلها 180 درجه ياترى تغير قلبك ياامل مشى سلطان بيطلع وتو صقر بيكلمه واشر له سعود وتركوه يطلع


صقر..بتتركه لحاله
سعود..طبعا خليه يعيش احساس اللحظه براحته
صقر..الله يعينا على امل اكيد زعلت بس يااخي ماقدرت اتحرك صعبه اقول لها لاتدخلين زوجك داخل 
سعود..وقطع عليهم كلامهم ابراهيم..السلام عليكم
سعود وصقر..وعليكم السلام
ابراهيم ويجلس ..شفيه سلطان 
سعود بهدوء..بالصدفه شاف امل وشافته
ابراهيم..اهاا تكلموا 
صقر..لابس وقفوا ثواني بعدين طلعت امل 
ابراهيم..خير ان شاء الله العيال وينهم 
صقر..عبدالله موجود وخالد مابعد وصل 
ابراهيم..سعود ناد سلطان 
سعود..خليه براحته
ابراهيم..قوم يارجال ابيه بكلمه
سعود..بو عبدالله لخاطري 
يقاطعه ابراهيم..اذكر الله وناده 
طلع سعود بعد ماسلم بالامر الواقع وعرف ان ابراهيم مابيتراجع عن قراره وصل لسلطان الي كان جالس وسرحان 


سعود..وين وصلت
التفت عليه سلطان..لهالسبب كنت رافض تعطيني صورتها
سعود يبتسم..اوكي هي زوجتك بس مو من حقي اعطيك صورتها وهي ماتعرف 
سلطان..ليه قلتي عن كل شئ يصير بحياتها الا هالشئ 
سعود مستغرب..الي هو..؟؟
سلطان..يعني مو فاهم امل تغيرت مليون بالميه احلوت كثيير
سعود..ههههههههههههههههههه والله ماانتبهت انها تغيرت
سلطان..وليه تضحك
سعود..لاني اخوها وبوجهي اربعه وعشرين ساعه صعب ادرك هالتغيير الي تتكلم عنه انت 
سلطان..ليه تغطت عني 
سعود..ماتغطت
سلطان بحزن..لا كأنها تحمي نفسها بالشال 
سعود..لك ست سنين ماشفتها 
سلطان بحزن...لاتحرق قلبي يعني انا غريب بالنسبه لها
سعود..هالسؤال يتوجه لها 
سلطان..مااعتقد
سعود..تعال ابراهيم وصل يالله 
قام سلطان مع سعود ودخلوا وسلم وجلس وكان ابراهيم وولده وصقر موجودين 



اما امل رجعت بسرعه ودخلت الغرفه من غير مااحد يحس عليها وضحكت ابتسمت ..وانصدمت من رد فعلها توقعت لما تشوفه تزعل تتضايق لكن الي صار انها مبسوطه سعيده حاسه انها رجعت بنت مراهقه فرحانه بشوفة حبيبها وفارس احلامها الوهمي ..حست انها رجعت امل البنت الي كانت طايره من الفرح لما قالوا لها انك بتتزوجين ولد عمك سلطان..الي كل البنات يتمنوه كانت مبسوطه انها بتتزوج بشاب له هيبته وحضوره ومكانته بالعايله..ابتسمت امل وتذكرت شكله ماتغير كثير لكنه نحف وواضح انه مستغرب من شوفته لها بس ضحكت على اشكال سعود وصقر الي واضح انهم حاسين بشكلهم غلط ولاهم قادرين يعملون شئ لاول مره تحس امل انها مو زعلانه من تصرف سعود وصقر لاول مره تتمنى تشكرهم لكن ماتقدر ابتسمت وشافت وجهها بالمرايه وابتسمت اكثر لان الفرحه معطيه وجهها جمال غير ..طلعت عندهم ولااحد انتبه لها غير مزون لكنها فضلت تأجل الكلام لبعدين..

اما عند العيال وصل خالد وسلم عليهم وبغضب التفت على صقر
خالد..انا اخوك بيذبحني 
صقر مستغرب..اخوي من بدر
خالد..ايه يالله لو تشوفه شو عامل صادفته من شوي ومعه اخته يالله بغيت اذبحه والله لو ما العيب كانت ضربته قدام العالم
صقر وتحمس..شصاير 
خالد..يااخي طالع مهعا وثلاث ارباع وجهها طالع متلثمه وعيونها ولاعيون عروس والمشكله اكلمه يقول لي شو المشكله هذي حريه شخصيه
صقر..الظاهر ماتابت بعد الطق الي جاها 
عبدالله..والله ياخالد قبل لاتلومه لوم اخوانه الاكبر 
الكلل التفت على عبدالله يطلبون توضيح
عبدالله..صقر وانت ياخالد عليكم مسؤليه اذا ابوكم واسمحولي بهالكلمه يعني مو مهتم ببنته فالمسؤليه تنتقل لاخوانها وللاسف بدر تربية ابوكم او خلينا نقول تربية التقدم السلبي يعني المسؤليه على الاخ الكبير وانت ياخالد
صقر..ضربتها مانفع معها
عبدالله..لاياصقر الضرب ماهو حل انت تضربها على سلوك هي تشوفه صح العقاب اخر الوسائل لازم اول شئ تكسبها لصفك تخليها تحبك مثل ماانت واانت تقبلها مثل ماهي وبعد ماتكسبها تغيرها حتى بدر ماهو ذنبه انه ماربى على تعاليم الدين صح ولاهو ذنبه ان ابوه مهمل ولاهو ذنبه انه دخل اغلى المدارس حتى يأخذ بنهاية العالم شهاده من غير مايعرف عن شو تحكي المناهج ولاهو ذنبه ان اعلامنا فاسد ولاهو ذنبه ان ابوه علاقته سيئه مع اخوانه لكن انتم مسؤلين لازم تحاولون تكسبون اخوكم وبعدها بسهوله اختكم تتغير والا ناسين انها شعر وجيهكم 
سكت خالد لانه تأكد ان كل كلام عبدالله صحيح اما صقر ابتسم والتفت لخاله..
صقر..ربيت رجاال ياخال الله يحفظه ياارب
عبدالله ويضحك..لا كذا اصدق نفسي 
سلطان..يحق لك والله مااقول الا هني الي بتأخذها
ابراهيم ويبتسم..قولوا هني امك وابوك اول والا دائما خيركم لحريمكم 
سعود..احم احم 
ابراهيم..خير ان شاء الله شفيك
سعود..ههههههههههه حتى انت 
ابراهيم..ام عبدالله تستاهل
صقر..افا يعني حريمنا مايستاهلون 
ابراهيم..حرمتك مااعرفها بس حرمته اعرفها 
سكت الكل لان ابراهيم التفت على سلطان وقال.. ابراهيم..شوف ياسلطان انا مانت حاب اتكلم بالموضوع الحين بس بما اني عرفت بالي صار اشوف الوقت مناسب
عدل سلطان جلسته..تفضل ابو عبدالله 
ابراهيم..انت بمكانة سعود عندي بس امل مو اختي امل بنتي انا بكلمك بصراحه لما طلبت انك تتزوجها فرحت قلت مافيه غير ولد عمها يصونها لكن الله كاتب كل شئ وصار الي صار الطبيعي بعد كذا انكم تتطلقون لكن هي رفضت واصرت على رفضها وانت قلت ان مابينكم شئ وانا عملت نفسي مصدقكم والا انا عارف انكم حتى ماسمعتوا صوت بعض الا مره وحده بعد سفرك الي هي بعد ثلاث شهور وبعدها رفضت امل الطلاق وبلغتني نوره انك رافض بعد ..اوكي قلت يارجال خلهم شهور ويرضون وكل اروح اكلم امل تقول انا راضيه وتقنعني بوجهة نظرها واسكت ولااكلمك لكن الحين اسمح لي ياسلطان
انا بتجاوز امل هالمره لمصلحتها خلاص الناس ماكانت تدري انك ماتكلم زوجتك ولاتدري عن شئ بحياتها لكن الحين رجعت واعتقد اني مجبر احط النقط عالحروف اذا تبيها وهي تبيكم خير وبركه مافيه مجال الطلاق هو الحل وبنظل عيال عم مهما كان 
سلطان وحس انه منحرج من ولد عمه بسب تصرفه..والله ماقصرت يابو عبدالله بس اسمحي لي بهالطلب
ابراهيم..تفضل
سلطان..عطني مهلة لمدة اسبوعين الى شهر بالكثير واذا ماانحل الموضوع انا تحت امرك وامر امل 
سكت ابراهيم شوي وقال..صبرنا ست سنين ومابتضر شهر ننتظر والله يقدم الي فيه الخير 
الكل..ان شاء الله

----------


## زهور الريف

طلع ابراهيم وقام وراه صقر 
سعود..وين رايح
صقر..بطلع بااي
سعود ويلتفت على خالد..وين بيروح..؟؟
خالد..علمي علمك بس اكيد يمزح 

برا كان ابراهيم واقف وراح له صقر 
صقر..خالد اسمحي لي انا طالع 
ابراهيم مستغرب..وين مابعد تغدينا ..؟؟
صقر..عندي مشوار ضروري 
ابراهيم..الله معك
صقر حس ان خاله زعل..خالي بروح اتأكد مااقدر اصبر
ابراهيم مو فاهم..من شو تتأكد..؟؟
صقر باابتسامه..اني بصير قريب ابو او لا 
ابتسم ابراهيم وحط يده على كتف صقر..روح الله معك كلنا مرينا بهالموقف الله يسعدك وطمنا 
صقر ويحب راس خاله..الله يخليك لنا مع السلامه 


ركب سيارته وقرب عند قسم الحريم واتصلعلى مزون
مزون..هلا والله
صقر مستعجل..البسي عباتك واطلعي وقولي لهم بنروح مشوار 
قامت مزون بعيد عنهم..وين بنروح
صقر..للمستشفى نعمل تحاليل
مزون مستغربه من صقر..طيب عيب اذا رجعنا
صقر..مزون لاتخليني اعصب اطلعي وقولي لهم اني انتظرك
مزون..عيب ياصقر استحي 
صقر ..مزون انتظر يالله مع السلامه 
سكرت مزون وراحت اخذت عباتها 
مزون..سامحوني بس صقر يقول اطلعي عنده مشوار ضروري 
ام صقر..خير يابنتي فيه شئ 
مزون..لا خالتي تطمني
امل وفهمت ان مزون منحرجه..خلوها يمكن عندهم شئ يالله مع السلامه 
ابتسمت مزون وطلعت لصقر 
نوره..الا صدق يابنات عندنا ندوه بجامعتكم 
هلا ..صدق والله ياالبنات بينبسطون عليك
نجود..بصراحه ماحضرت لك ابد
امل..بتعجبك نوره اسلوبها حلوو
هلا..متى المحاضره
نوره..ان شاء الله يوم السبت الساعه عشر 
هلا برسل مسج لكل الشله 
نوره وتضحك..والله حركه صرت مشهوره
ام صقر..الله يجزاك خير يارب 
الكل..امين 


بالساره ركبت مزون وساكته 
صقر مبتسم..وليه معصبه
مزون..احترق وجهي ماعرف شو اقولهم
صقر..واحد بيطلع مع زوجته فيها شئ 
مزون معصبه..زوجتك بوجهك دائم ماحلت لك الا اليوم 
صقر ويضحك..خلاص لاتعصبين بطلعك كل يوم ابتسمي انا مبسوط
مزون بخوف..واذا ماصرت حامل
صقر..بتظلين غاليه 
مزون..بس انا خايفه 
صقر..توكلي على الله يابنت العم 
مزون..والنعم بالله 
صقر..الا صدق شقالت امل ماصاحت
مزون وتذكرت.. لا بس كانت مبسوطه خايفه من رجعت من عندكم شافت سلطان عندي احساس
صقر باابتسامه..احساسك صح تقابلت مع سلطان 
مزون بحماس..شصار..؟؟
قال لها صار الي صار 
مزون..ياحياتي الله يسعدها 
صقر..آمين 
سكت صقر وسكتت مزون لكنها طلعت جوالها وكتبت مسج وارسلته ورجعت تحاول ماتخاف ولاتتوتر لكن ماقدرت وهي تشوف هالفرحه بعيون صقر وتخاف تذبحها ..


بالمزرعه هلا ونجود كانوا يتمشون 
هلا..من مين المسج ..؟؟
نجود..من بنت خالي الا صدق بروح لهم كم يوم 
هلا مستغربه..ليه
نجود..بس كذا وخالي قالي ولاابي ارده
هلا..لاتطولين من اجلس معه 
نجود..وانا لي غيركم
هلا حبت تغير الموضوع ..الا صدق تعالي نروح للجهه الثانيه هناك احسن ..راحوا البنات ولمحوا العيال من بعيد 
هلا..الله شوفي سلطان زوج امل 
نجود..الي واقف جنب خالك
هلا..لا الي جنب عبادي 
نجو التفتت بااستغراب..عبااي ..؟؟
هلا..هههههههههههه الله يخليك لاتناظريني كذا 
نجود..لا مابناظرك بس شو عبادي تمونين الظاهر
هلا واستحت..عفويه طلعت
نجود..كل شئ عفوي يعني صاادق
هلا..شقصدك..؟؟
نجود ..ماتزعلين
هلا ..لا قولي 
نجود..ماادري عندي قناعه ان الكلمه اذا طلعت عفويه تكون من احساس صادق سواء سلبي او اجابي وعبادي كلمه ايجابيه يعني تحملين له مشاعر ايجابيه
سكتت هلا شوي..مشاعر اجابيه يعني احترام اخوه 
نجود..صح هذا احتمال وارد وكبير لكن فيه احتمال ثاني يمكن اعجاب مابقول حب لاني مو مقتنعه ان الحب يكون من غير لقاء وحوار اتوقع اعجاب 
هلا تبتسم..اقول اسكتي احسن
نجود..ههههههههههه طيب ياحلوه تصدقين خالد يشبهك توني اكتشف هالشئ 
هلا..اكيد ماتشوفينه حلوو
نجود..لا قولي وسيم مايليق رجال وحلوو 
هلا..بالله من احلى سعود او خالد 
نجود وتفكر..شكلا وهيئه سعود بس ملامح خالد
هلا..اممممممم سعود ملامحه حلوه بس بحاله وحده وللاسف نادر ماتصير 
نجود..الي هي 
هلا..اذا ابتسم 
نجود..وليه نادر مايبتسم 
هلا..سعود انسان تشوفين الحزن بعيونه اكيد فيه سبب لكن للاسف انا اجهله رغم انهم يعرفونه 
نجود ..ومن في هالدنيا ماهو حزين 
هلا ..لا الله يخليك تعالي نرجع احسن خلينا من الحزن 


بعد ساعتين ونص كانت مزون تمشي 
صقر..ماعلي منهم خليني اعبر عن فرحتي 
مزون..طيب مو قدام العالم 
صقر ويضحك..هالعالم ماهو مدرك اني امر بااحساس رائع 
مزون ..صقر الله يخليك بالسياره 
ابتسم صقر ومشى ..

بالسياره ..
صقر..مبروك الف مبروك ياام جودي 
مزون بحياء..الله يبارك فيك 
صقر ومبتسم..احس اني مالك هالدنيا كلها من فرحتي يالله يامزون عمري كله مافكرت اني ممكن اكون اب ولاحتى لما تزوجت 
مزون..طبعا لانك مااخذت فرصتك حتى بالتفكير بالزواج 
صقر ويلتفت عليها ..مزون انت ليه ماانتي راضيه تفهمين انك معنى كبير بحياتي ليه فهميني 
سكتت مزون لانها تفاجأت من كلامه الي كمله..مزون ارجوك حسي فيني لاني تعبت محتاجه كلمه احساس نظره منك تحمل لي معاني احتاجها منك ارجوك 
سكتت مزون وسكت صقر 
مزون بصوت خايف..صقر 
صقر باابتسامه..سمي 
مزون..حتى انت 
قاطعها صقر ..وصلنا ابي اسمك واشوفك بالبيت نكمل كلام
مزون بخجل..لاكذا احسن متغطيه ماتشوفني 
صقر..ههههههههههههههههههههه 
مزون وقبل ماتنزل ..بقول لاني مابعيدها احبك 
نزلت مزون وجلس صقر ثواني وبعدين ضحك ونزل دخل البيت واتصل باامه

----------


## زهور الريف

ام صقر..الوو
صقر..السلام عليكم
ام صقر..وعليكم السلام هلا يمه
صقر..شلونك الغاليه
ام صقر..بخير انتم ياابوي شفيكم
صقر ومبسوط..انا بصراحه يالغاليه طلعت لان عندي مشوار مهم 
ام صقر..طيب كان خليت مزون معنا 
صقر ..لا الغاليه المشوار لازم تكون معي فيه
ام صقر..الحين كل يوم هي عندك ولاعمرك طلعتها واليوم بتطلعها
صقر..هههههههههه لهالدرجه انا ماعندي ذوق المهم الغاليه رحنا للمستشفى
ام صقر ويدها على قلبها..بسم الله عليكم شفيكم
صقر..رحنا نشوف جودي بالطريق والا لا
ام صقر مافهمت..شتقول انت وش جودي 
صقر..هههههههههه جود بنتي المنتظره الغاليه بتصيرين جده
ام صقر وعلى طول صاحت والكل عرف من الي حولها..الف مبروك يمه الف مبروك الله يتتمم عليها ياارب الله الله فيها وان سمعت انك زعلتها ياويلك مني 
صقر..وانا اقدر 
ام صقر..سلمني عليها واذا رجعنا باركت لها 
صقر..من عيوني يالغاله يالله فمان الله 
ام صقر..الله معك

سكر صقر من امه والكل بارك لها وهنوها واتصلت نجود بااختها الي ارسلت لها مسج ومن قبل وقالت لها انها رايحه للمستشفى وهالشئ اسعد نجود لانها حست انها قريبه من اختها ..

بالمزرعه كان سلطان وسعود بجهه وامل وخالد بجهه ثانيه وكان بينهم هالحوار..

سلطان..خلني اشوفها الله يخليك
سعود..ههههههههههه لا جرعه وحده باليوم
سلطان..لاتتريق علي ياسعود الله يخليك
سعود..لا حرام البنت ماعملت حسابها ولالبست 
سلطان..والله كانها قمر 
سعود ويرفع حاجه..والله 
سلطان..تصدق ودي اسمع صوتها 
سعود..اقول ازعجتني خلاص 
سلطان..ارجوك ساعدني حرام عليك 
سعود..الحين ست سنين ماشفتها شمعنى الحين
سلطان..لاني غبي 
سعود مستغرب..انت الي تقول هالكلام
سلطان..مازلت مقتنع انها هي الغلطانه وهي الي اختارة بس احس اني خسرت ست سنين من عمري وهذا شئ صعب 
سعود ويتنهد..ارجوك غير الموضوع 
سلطان وحس فيه..ولايهمك تعال نرجع لابراهيم


بالحهه الثانيه 
خالد مبتسم..طيب شو احساسك
امل ..مبسوطه اني شفته لكن احس اني مجروحه 
خالد..ياحلوه ياامل ياخالتي كل الجروح نقر نداويها بس اذا عرفنا صح علاجها
امل..شتقصد
خالد..اقصد علاجك واحد من اثنين يالقاء يافراق بمعنى اوضح ياترجعون لبعض او تنفصلون
امل بخوف..تتوقع يطلقني ..؟؟
خالد باابتسامه..بصراحه اشك لان الولد شكله اليوم ولهان 
ضربته امل خالد..هههههههههههه انا قلت الصدق 
امل..تعال نرجع 
خالد..ليه خليك شاعريه يابنت 
امل..ارجوك بديت احس انك استنساخ من امنيات
خالد..خلاص زوجيني اياها 
التفتت امل وناظرته ..تصدق تناسبك 
خالد..توكلنا على الله 
امل راحت وخلته..تتريق علي اوريك 
ضحك خالد ورجع عند العيال ..


سكر صقر من امه وطلع لغرفته فتح الباب وحصل مزون عند السرير ومعها عباتها قفل الباب ووقف مكانه وعينه عليها مزون حسيت فيه لكن حاولت تكون عادي لكن ماقدرت طولت وقفته والتفتت له واتفاجـأت بشكله وابتسامته واستحت 
مزون ..خلاص صقر 
صقر ومبتسم وجلس عالكنبه..ابي اسمعها 
مزون ..سمعتها خلاص
صقر..هل هي صادقه او مجامله
مزون التفتت له وقربت عنده..ممكن اجاملك بتصرف بموقف لكن بأحساس لا صدقني انا اعني هالكلمه
صقر ..الي هي 
مزون مبتسمه..هالكلمه ماتحمل معنى واحد لا بالعكس تحمل معاني كثير اولها الارتياح وهالشئ حسيته من اول مادخلت بيتكم الامان اهديتني اياه بااهتمامك الصدق وصلني بصراحتك الرحمه بمواقفك واحاسيس صعب اني ممكن اترجمها كل احساس كان يعني لي الشئ الكثير كل احساس يوصلني مع باقة ورد موقعه بااسمك صقر 
نزلت راسها ودمعت عيونها وظل صقر مكانه يتأملها ..تعرفين مزون هالدمعه الي بعيونك والي تكابرين حتى تمنعيها شو تعني لي 
مزون بصمت سالت شو..؟؟

صقر..يعني لي الراحه بعد التعب والتفكير مزون انا مابخبي عليك اول ماتزوجنا حسيت بتوتر وهذا طبيعي بس كل يوم احس اني احبك اكثر اتعلق فيك اكثر اتمنى اني ارجع من الدوام بدري حتى اجلس معك صدقيني مزون حلمت فيك كثير وانا نايم وصاحي سيطرتي على تفكيري لدرجه خياليه وخصوصا اني اشوفك تصددين مشاعري ماشفت منك اي شئ يشجعني اقول لك مشاعري تجاهك حسيتك مغصوبه علي قبل وبعد الزواج وهااحساس عذبني مزون تتذكرين لما طلبتك نطلع وقتها كنت خايف انك تصدميني تمنيت تطلعين معي لو مجامله بس ماينكسر البرواز الي حطيت فيه صوره حلوه لي ولك واليوم البروزاز صار حقيقه وهذا اغلى احلامي 
سكت صقر ينتظر رد فعل منها لانها كانت منزله رأسها وشعرها نازل ولاشاف اي رد فعل وقبل مايقول انها مو مجبره على حبه فاجئته ورفعت راسها
مزون بهمس..أحبك 
ابتسم صقر ..مو كثيري 
مزون ..اكيد لان مثل قلبك مافيه ثنين 
صقر..هههههههههههه قلبي مابيتحمل هالمفاجئات الحلوه
مزون مبتسمه..احب ضحكتك تسعدني 
صقر..ضحكتي هي انتي 
ابتسمت مزون ونزلت راسها

----------


## زهور الريف

الكل رجع بعد صلاة العشاء من المزرعه ..في بيت ام صقر نزل صقر عند امه اما مزون راحت لنجود الي حضنتها وبكت وبكتها معها 

نجود تمسح دموعها..الف مبروك
مزون..الله يبارك فيك وقولي امين عقبال ماافرح فيك 
نجود وتبتسم..ياارب
مزون..شطاري مو بعاده تفرحين بسيرة العرس
نجود..هذا اول بس الحين الوضع تغير
مزون..نجود متضايقه من وجودك هنا
نجود وتأخذ نفس..لا بس احس اني غريبه مهما حاولوا يحسسوني العكس 
مزون وتجلس جنبها..نجود مابكون كذابه واقول لا بالعكس انا معك لكن بالعقل فيه حل ثاني حاليا لا اذن لازم نتكيف مع الوضع حتى مانعيش الحزن
نجود وتغير الموضوع..ماعلينا من هالسالفه شقال صقر فرح
مزون وتبتسم..فرحه عمري ماتوقعتها منه 
نجود..وانتي مبسوطه
مزون..تبين الجد
نجود..اكيد 
مزون..فرحت بس لما شفت فرحة صقر فرحة اكثر
نجود وتصفق..ياعيني تحققت الامنيه 
مزون مبتسمه ..صح امنيات ارسلت لها مسج وطلعت اكيد حرقت جوالي الحين
نجود..تعالي بروح لبيت خالي بكرا وبرجع بعد يومين
مزون..قررتي تنامين
نجود..احس خليني على راحتي
مزون..اوكي بس لاتطولين اكثر 
انفتح الباب ودخلت هلا..الف مليون مبروك
مزون..الله يبارك فيك
هلا..المهم وبااختصار خالد قرر يطلعنا يالله تجهزوا
مزون..صقر بيطلع
هلا..اكيد بيطلع وامل بعد
مزون..على وين
هلا..هههههههههه بيذبحني اذا قلت بس بقول بنروح لمطعم بس انا طلبته نروح لسوق وبعدين العشاء 
مزون..وصقر وافق غريبه
نجود..لازم يوافق خليه يدللك شوي
مزون..بروح اشوف السالفه 
طلعت مزون والتفتت هلا..ياله الحين بيوصل سعود ويعمل لنا قضيه
نجود..بعد سعود بيروح
هلا..كل العائله على حساب خالد

الكل جهز ونزلوا وتفاجئوا بوجود امل وسعود الي طلع من لمح البنات نزلوا 
خالد..يالله مشينا 
طلعوا البنات وركبوا مع صقر وسعود لان خالد مااخذ سياره وعصبت نجود على هلا الي سحبتها بالغصب معهم بسيارة سعود 

سعود..اموووول
امل..نعم
سعود..هههههههههه خلاص اضحكي

امل..ماابي
سعود..مشكلتي مااعرف اراضي احد
خالد..اكيد دام ولد عمك سلطان اكيد انت مثله 
سعود..كله ولاسلطان والا شرايك امل 
امل..انا رائي انك تشوفون لكم احد غيري توسعون صدركم عليه
هلا..انا تحت امركم بس اهم شئ نبسط
خالد..هلا صدق بسألك شخبار غاده
التفتت على نجود..صح نجود ماقلت لك صادفته اليوم وتخيلي من معها فلانه الفلاني استغربت وحتى هي ماكان ودها اشوفها 
خالد ويضحك..الحين اكلمك تكلمين نجود 
هلا ..طيب تذكرت 
خالد..احسن شئ انها مو معطيتك وجه 
هلا والتفتت على نجود..لا بس مستحيه منكم 
ضربتها نجود وضحكت هلا ..خالد خلاص غاده طيبه ماعليها 
خالد..تكلمينها او بس بالجامعه
هلا..لا بالجامعه بس هههههههههههههههههه 
سعود..الحمد لله والشكر 
هلا..ههههههه والله تذكرت كلمتها 
امل..الي هي ضحكينا معك
هلا..نجود بقولها لاتزعلين كنت اكلمها وطلعت نجود وجلست على الكرسي المهم قلت لها ماشفتي نجود والتفتت واشرت عليها قالت شوفيها الحالمه وقتها انصدمت لان نجود كانت سرحانه وتأكدت انها تكرهها 
قطع الموضوع وصول مسج لجوال هلا والكل سكت لان هلا سكتتهم 
سعود..قولي لنا 
هلا وتقرأ المسج ..حسابنا في البيت يا ....ضربتها نجود وسكت والكل ضحك لان هلا فضت نجود والكل عرف ان نجود الي ارسلت المسج
وصلوا لسوق ودخل صقر مع مزون لحالهم ..وامل وخالد والبنات وسعود وام صقر جلسوا بالصالة المطاعم ..

ام صقر..لو انا جالسين بالبيت ابرك من هالازعاج
سعود ويبتسم..افا والله هنا الزين كله
ام صقر..لا والله مافيه غير قليلات الحياء كلهم كاشخات كنهم رايحين عرس
سعود..لا حرام مو كلهم الا شرايك بهالمزيونه تخطبينها لي 
ام صقر..اذا بتعرس عندي لك بنت سنعه مو من بنات السوق نخطب لك
سعود..منهي البنت السنعه
ام صقر..وانا خبله اقول لك اسمها
سعود..قولي اذا عجبتني وافقت
ام صقر..اعرفك مابتوافق بس الله يسعدها 
سعود...حلوه
ام صقر..الحلا ماهو بالوجه يااخوي 
سعود..ادري وانا اكثر واحد يعرف هالشئ 
ام صقر..خلاص لاتدور الزين دور بنت الاصول المتربيه 
سعود..الله يعين ماودك تزوجين خالد
ام صقر..بنزوجه بس خله يرجع هنا 
سعود..قريب ان شاء الله جات المزعجه بنتك
هلا..سعود روح تمشى 
سعود..جالس على راسك مالي خلق 
هلا..خل نجود تجلس 
ام صقر التفتت..تعالي نجود
نجود..سمي
ام صقر ..اجلسي سعود مثل اخوك يابنتي 
سعود انحرج ووقف..لا خذوا راحتكم بروح لخالد 
راح سعود وانحرجت نجود والتفتت على هلا..حسبي الله عليك لازم تفشليني 
هلا بصوت واطي ..عاادي سعود حبيب
نجود..اسكتي وانا اجمع لك اذا رجعنا البيت اخذت حقي ..
هلا..الله يعيني


صقر..مزون تعالي هذا محل اطفال تعالي نشتري
مزون تضحك على صقر..بدري تشتري من الحين
صقر ..ماعليه خليني افرح يالله تعالي 
مزون..اذا بتفرح ماعندي مانع
صقر..تسلمين لي يارب 
مزون..بس هذا خر محل اطفال
صقر..من عيوني 


خالد..خلاص امل طفشت 
امل..بس خلاص اخر محل
سعود..شعندكم
خالد..كويس انك جيت فكني طفشت من محل لثاني مايطفشون ابدا 
سعود..الله يعينهم البنات حالتهم صعبه بالسوق ودهم يشترون كل شئ 
خالد..جوالك يدق 
سعود..غريبه ماحسيت فيه 
طلع جواله وابتسم وحط الجوال قدام امل وقرت الاسم..سلطان
سعود ومسك يد امل ورجعها ومعم خالد..هلا والله
سلطان..وينك 
سعود..والله مع اهلي طالعين نتمشى 
سلطان..وزوجتي معك
سعود..ايه عندك مانع
سلطان..مليون مانع
سعود.. ههههههههههه هذا اول الحين لا
سلطان..لاتقهرني 
سعود..اسمع احنا بالسوق ولابقى محل مااشترت منه امل وكل الفواتير برسلها لك
سلطان..عيوني لها 
ضحك سعود وانقهرت امل وتركت يده ورجعت عنده عالطاول وابتسم خالد وجلس على طاوله منفصله مع صقر وسعود ..

انتهت السهره حلوه ورجعوا للبيت واستلمت نجود هلا تهزئي لانها احرجتها لكن هلا قلبتها على نجود لحد ماتعبوا وناموا ..

----------


## زهور الريف

الصباح قررت نجود ماتروح للجامعه ومزون وداها صقر للجمعيه لانها تدريب اماهلا لان عندها اختبار اضطرت تروح لكن مافيه احد يوديها غير سعود لان السياره خربانه واخذت بسرعه اوراقها وركبت مع سعود..

هلا..السلام عليكم
سعود..وعليكم السلام
سعود ويبتسم..شهالحوسه والاوراق
هلا..مستعجله واخذت دغتر واوراق نجود بخليه معك والله يعافيك لايجيها شئ 
سعود..اوكي 

وصل سعود هلا لكن فضلوه دفعه يفتح الدفتر ومايعرف ليه هالاحساس جاه حب يشوف شئ لهالانسانه الي حتى صوتها ماعمره سمعه رغم انها ركبت معه مرتين .. اخذ الدفتر وفتحه وكانت محاضرات ولفت نظره خطها كان جدا مميز وجميل ولكن بعد اكثر من صفحه حصل ورقه وواضح انها مو محاضره لانها رسومات واغاني وبالوسط مكتوب هالكلام


هل تسمعون ندائي ..هل تشعرون بألمي ..هل تدركون مدى ضياعي 
لااعلم فكل مااعلمه انني تائهه ..ضائعه..مشتته ..ليس فقط بمكاني بل بااحساسي
فقدتكم واشتقت لوجودكم ..لااعلم هل الكلام يجدي الان ام هو نوع من الاستسلام ..؟؟
صفحات ايامي لايدونها سوى حبر دموعي والالامي وذكريات احلامي ..
هل تشعر ايها القلم بقوة نزفي ام انك لاتشعر مثل كثير حولي ..
ايتها السعاده..الم يأتي وقتي الم يأتي دوري ام انني لست اوهلا للفرح..
دموعي حبيبتي انتي صديقتي انتي غاليتي انتي وفيتي وبقيتي معي دائما..
لااحد يدرك المي غيرك ولااحد يواسيني سوالك دموعي بالليل يكون لقاءنا وبالصباح يكون وداعنا 
فهل سيأتي اليوم الذي اودعك به بالمساء واجد شخص يواسيني ويمسح دموعي...؟؟لااعتقد 


قفل سعود الدفتر وسافر بخياله بعيد..بنت يتيمه ضايعه تايهه بهالدنيا ..

سعود..آآه عليك يادنيا 
غير سعود مساره وراح لبيت ام صقر واعطى السولق الدفتر وطلب منه انه يسلمه لهلا اذا رجعت من الجامعه حتى ماتشك نجود انه شافه او اطلع عليه ..وراح عند سلطان .. 


الصباح مزون بالجمعيه مع امنيات جالسين 
جواهر..طيب وبعدين
مزون..مااعرف المشكله مابيدي حل نجود متضايقه وانا مااقدر اقدم لها شئ 
جواهر..مزون وضع نجود صعب بس لازم تتكيف لان مافيه حل ثاني 
مزون..اله يعين انتي شو اخبارك
جواهر..ولاشئ امي تدور بيت بننقل والى الان ماحصلت شئ وبصراحه انا طفشت من بيتنا ودي ننقل 
مزون..طيب تعالوا قريب من بيتنا
جواهر..صح امي تقول قولي لولده شحليله 
مزون مستغربه..من ولده
جواهر..خالد مو كلمته لما كنت عند امل وسألته عن البيوت
مزون..طيب خالد عنده اجازه وموجود خلي صقر يسأله
جواهر..لاالله يخليك فشيله
مزون..والله عاادي خالد خدوم جدا
جواهر..ماعلينا مابتجون عندي
مزون..بقول لصقر اذا وافق قلت للبنات 
جواهر..حاولي مو تقولين واذا قال لا تسكتين 
مزون..من عيوني


عند سلطان سعود كان سرحان ولاهو معه 
سلطان..وبعدين الى متى بكلم نفسي
سعود..معك يااخي كمل 
سلطان..لاماانت معي قولي بشو تهوجس
سعود ويتنهد..ولاشئ 
سلطان..سعود مو توني اعرفك
سعود..شئ خاص 
سلطان..الله خاص علي 
سعود وسكت..صعب احكي لك 
سلطان..ليه صعب اكيد شئ غلط
سعود..هههههههههه فاهمني بصراحه مو غلط لكن مو من حقي
سلطان..قول شو عملت..
سعود..قريت كلام لبنت عم صقر اخت زوجته 
سلطان ورافع حاجبه..شلون وصل لك
سعود..دفترها نسته معي هلا وتصفحته
سلطان..ههههههه ملقوف شو الكلام
سعود..لاتحاول لاني مابقوله بس اثر فيني كثير
سلطان..وهذا احساسك تجاهها 
سعود..لا احساسي بداخلي يغلي ولاراح يطلعه الا ريشتي بااي اشوفك بالليل 
قام سلطان ووقف بوجهه

سلطان..مابتطلع الا اذا وعدتني اشوف امل اليوم واكلمها
سعود..مابتوافق
سلطان..رتب لي لقاء معها من غير ماتعرف
سعود..ياشيخ بتزعل مني 
سلطان..واذا زعلت لازم اشوفها
سعود..اعفيني سلطان ارجوك
سلطان..بالليل بكون عندك عالساعه عشره وبشوفها وبترتيب منك 
سعود..يصير خير 
سلطان..سعود اكيد
سعود..يالله خلاص طيب مرني بس كلمني قبل ماتوصل عشان اشوف الوضع
سلطان..اوكي الحين بااي
سعود..بااي


رجعت هلا من الجامعه ومعها دفتر نجود وحطته ولاانتبهت نجود لشئ 
هلا...لي ماقلتي لي انك مابتروحين
نجود وتبتسم..ماقررت الا متأخر 
هلا..فاتك شفت غاده اختي اليوم مع ساره واستغربت ساره ملتزمه وغير عن غاده بس تفاجأت فيني وسلمت عليه وقلت لها ان نوره بتعمل محاضره حسيت مايهمها بس لما قلت مع السلامه سألتني عن موعد المحاضره ومكانها وغريبه والله منها 
نجود..صح غاده بالنسبه لي صفر عالشمال ماتشكل اي اهميه بس احس انها سله بالتأثير عليها يعني لو تحاولين تكسبينها بتقدرين 
هلا..معك حق بس المشكله اخواني مو متقبلينها ولاهي لكذا صعبه تجي هنا 
نجود..اقنعي اخوانك
هلا..اخواني مايتفاهمون 
فتحت مزون الباب..اقول انتي وياها انزلوا تعبت انا من كثر ماانادي عليكم
نجود..مزون بعد الغداء بروح لبيت خالي 
مزون..اوكي مو مشكله
هلا..كيف جواهر من زمان عنها
مزون..عازمتكم بكرا
نجود..سوري انا اعتذر 
مزون..ماقلت لصقر للحين واحتمال مايوافق
هلا..اقنعيه طفشنا بنطلع
مزون..يصير خير يالله

----------


## زهور الريف

بعد الغداء كان خالد وصقر يسولفون ومزون وهلا باصاله بس يسمعوهم..

صقر..رحت لابوي اليوم
خالد..غريبه ليه
صقر ويعدل جلسته..من كم يوم كنت عنده اتصل علي وقال تعال ابيك بسالفه رحت له وقال لي انه بيسافر ويبيني امسك شغله
خالد مستغرب..غريبه انت
صقر..انا استغربت ورفضت وعصب علي قلت له انت بتسافر اسبوعين وانا عندي شغل مااقدر خل بدر يمسكه المهم كلمه مني وكلمه منه وعصب قال انت ماتحب غير نفسك وبصراحه انا عصبت وقلت مابشتغل لعيالك وطلعت
خالد..قلت له كذا..؟؟
صقر ..ايه بس ندمت ورحت له اليوم واعتذرت وقلت له انا تحت امرك
خالد..شقال ..؟؟
صقر..تصدق عجزت احدد رد فعله فيه شئ متغير بس مافهمته المهم قال اوكي مو يومي بس عالاقل كل يومين وقال اصلا سفرته احتمال تكون ثلاث ايام او اربع
خالد..غريب هالطلب
صقر..الى يومك انا مستغرب بس لو مو ابوي كنت شكيت بالموضوع 

بالصاله كانت هلا ومزون يسمعونهم
هلا..صقر وين بيسافر ابوي
صقر..بسم الله منين طلعتي 
خالد..لازم مايفوتها شئ 
هلا..ردوا وين بيسافر
صقر..ماسألته ..؟؟
خالد..وين امل مابتجي عندنا 
هلا..لا 
خالد..يالله اسمحولي بطلع نام عن اذنكم



عالساعه عشر صقر كان نايم لانه تعبان ..مزون كلمت جواهر وبلغتها موافقة صقر واعتذرار نجود..هلا كانت تدرس..خالد,,طالع مع اخوياه..وسعود بالمرسم وعنده سلطان..عبدالله نايم..ابراهيم بمكتبه ونوره مع عيالها بقسمهم ..وامل بغرفتها تتفرج على مجله ..

سعود..سلطان والله بتزعل 
سلطان..خلاص لاتذلنا يالله 
سعود..حسبي اله عليك طيب اذا دخلت اطلع انا 
سعود..خليها بوقتها مانعرف شو بيكون رد فعلها 
سعود..يصر خير اتصل على امل وطلب منها تجي عنده بالمرسم ووافقت 
طلعت من غرفتها عليها جلابيه احمر بااسود ورافعه شعرها فتحت الباب ودخلت 
امل..هلا 
سعود والتفت على جهة سلطان والتفتت امل ولفت بتطلع لكن سلطان وقف ومسك يدها
سلطان..لحظه امل 
بعدت يده عنها وكأنها خايفه 
سلطان..ارجوك 
سعود..اموول لازم تتكلمون مع بعض 
سلطان..لازم تسمعيني 
كانت امل معطيتهم جنبها والتقتت عليهم وبعيونها دموعها وصاحت وهي تقول ..

..اسمع بعد ست سنين حاي تبين اسمع وانتي يااخوي تقول لازم نتكلم فهموني من المسؤل عن هالحظه البشعه مين ..؟؟ انت ياولد عمي الي رفضا تسمعني وانا اترجاك ..نسيت تحب اذكرك واقول لك كيف ترجيتك ماقلت لك بالحرف..لطان اسمعني حتى تقدر تفهمني ..مارديت بقسوه وقلت لي ..سمعت منك الي يكفيني..ماكسرت قلبي ودست على كرامتي وقلت ..اخر مره هذي تسمعني بس هالمره..ماطعنتني بااهانتك وقلت لي..بتقولين لي كلام اغاني ومسخره ..تحب اقول لك اني قلت لك بنتظرك ..وانت ضحكت وقلت انتظري اذا تقدرين ..

نزل سلطان راسه لانه انحرج انها حافظه الحوار رغم السنين ..انحرج لانه انحط بهالموقف قدام سعود الي كان بيطلع لكنها التفتت عليه وقالت ..تعالي يااخوي طالما لازم نتكلم


اسمع يااخوي وافهم الي تمنيتك تفهمه انت والدكتور افهوما ياالي قبتوا انتي الغلطانه ياامل ..البنت الي تربة يتيمه من غير ام ..اسمعني يامتعلم يامثقف ياالي ارتفعت بفكرك ولاقدر تجاري بنت مراهقه..اسمعني يااخوي يالي وقفت مع ولد عمك ضدي وافهم ليه انا عملت كذا ليه رفضت اسافر وليه قلت لسلطان اني مو متحمله اجلس معه هنا حتى اسافر معه بالله عليكم فهمتوا شو تعني هالكلمه اخذتوها على انها اهانه لا يامتعلمين انا بنت مراهقه ماهو ذنبي اني مااعرف شو يعني زواج ولاهو ذنبي اني فرحانه بالقنوات والاغاني والافلام ولاهو ذنبي انك انت ياسلطان يامتعلم تزوجتني وانا مراهقه ولاهو ذنبي يااخوي انكم ماقلتوا لي اني بعيش ست سنين برا مثل بالضبط ماهو ذنبي اني مااعرف من الزواج الا فستان ابيض وفرح وحب ليه بعد العذاب تطالبوني اسمع نقدكم لي

قاطعها سعود وحب راسها..لخاطري اجلسي معه 

طلع سعود ووقفت امل مقابل سلطان ودموعها مغطيه وجهها وسلطان مصدوم من انفجارها ولاهو عارف شو يعمل 
سلطان..امل لازم نقدر نفهم بعض
امل وتمسح دموعها..بعد ست سنين
سلطان..لو بعد مليون سنه خليني اتكلم وارجوك اسمعيني للاخر واجلسي رجاء 
جلست امل وبدأ سلطان يتكلم وهي منزله راسها..امل انا حبيتك وتمنيتك من انتي صغيره لما قررت اسافر قررت اتزوجك وفعلا خطبتك وتحقق حلمي بزواجي منك والي اسعدني هو الفرحه الي شفتها بعيونك لكن بعد اسبوع من زواجنا انصدمت بتجاهلك لي صرت اشوفك بس تتابعين افلام وتسمعين اغاني وانا من اخر اهتماماتك ماتترددين لحظه وحده من مدح واو ابدا اعجابك بأي رجل وكأن الي معك مو زوجك وهالشئ جرحني امل انتي كنتي تنامين بغرفة التلفزيون وانا انام لحالي واصحى لحالي واتغدا واتعشى لحالي ماكنت بحياتك شئ كنت انتظر منك اهتمام ولااشوف اي شئ بالعكس التجاهل هو الي كان ظاهر انا بالنسبه لك لك اخ مو مهم ولاانتي مفكره تهتمين فيه


امل لما فاتحتك بموضوع السفر تتذكرين شو قلتي قلتي بالحرف..انا مااقدر اسافر انا هنا والي مصبرني اني اتابع التلفزيون واروح لاهلي هناك شلون بتحمل كلمتك ذبحتني حطمت كل شئ بداخلي ماقدرت اتحمل قدرمت سفري ورحت لكن قبل مااروح بالغرفه قلت لك كلمتين ..قلت لك اتمنى ماتندمين وقلت لي باابتسامه..اتمنى وذبحتيني زياده ..امل انا ماتحملت كلامك كان سكاكين بصدري 

امل وتمسح دموعها..صح هذا كله صار بس مو ذنبي منن المفروض ينزل لمستوى تفكيري مو انت انا صعبه اني اكون بمستوى تفكيرك انت كنت انضج مني انا كنت مراهقه توني بااول سنه بالثانوي حتى ماكملتها سلطان ماكنت اعرف شو يعني زواج كل الي اعرفه خطوبه وزواج وفستان ابيض وحب وغرام مثل الي نشوفه بالافلام ماتوقعت المسؤليه ولا توقعت الالتزام ارجوكم افهوني ولاتلوموني انا انسانه تزوجت بمرحله كنت صغيره ولاقدرت افهم 

سلطان..امل لاتحطين الخطا كله علي 
امل وعصبت..لا مابحطه لاني ادركت غلطتي واعتذرت بس انت رفضت وارجوك خلاص قفل الموضوع عن اذنك 

مسك يدها سلطان..مابضغط عليك اكثر بالكلام لان شكلك قرفانه مني بس هذي الاوراق اقريها ارجوك 

طلع سلطان وطلعت امل لغرفتها ومرت عند سعود بالصاله لكنها تركها لحالها حتى تهدا ..


بألم وقهر ..وتذكرت الاوراق فجأه وعدلت جلستها وكانت اربع اوراق وبدموع قرت الورقه الاولى

----------


## زهور الريف

الطعنه الاولى ...

كتبت هالورقه وانا مااعرف ياامل هل ممكن تقريها بيوم اولا ..؟؟ 
كتبت هالالم والاحساس وانا مااعرف الله بيعطينا العمر ونلتقي بعد الغياب..؟؟
كتبت هالنزف وانا ماادري هل انا بظل زوجك او لا لكن كتبتها ..
امل انا هنا بعيد عنك مالي ايام غايب واحس بنار تحرقني تحرق احساسي بالفرح بزواجي منك 
بداخلي بركان غضب على اهانتك لي وتقليلك من مكانتي ووجودي بحياتك..
امل انتي جرحتي سلطان الزوج والرجل وابن العم ..جرحتيني بنبذك لي 
ماتخيلت بيوم اني اكون ممل لك وحضوري ماله اي داعي لك..
امل تعرفين اني امووت كل مااتذكر انك كنتي تبتسمين لما سافرت 
تتخيلين شكثر اني قاسيه علي رغم اني احبك ولااشوف بالدنيا غير
للاسف ماعرفت اختار صح وفضلت عاطفتي على عقلي واخترتك وبالنهايه انا الخسران 
بس خلاص حتى القلم والورق مايستاهلون القسوه ماراح اكتب اكثر


حضنت امل الورقه وصاحت..آه ياسلطان مو انت الي تعذبت لحالك عذبتني معك كلكم عذبتوني واولهم اخواني مو ذنبي لاتلوموني حرام عليكم 

فتحت الورقه الثانيه ..

الاشتياق ..

امل رغم اني قررت مااقسى عالورق بس ماقدرت وحشتيني تمنيت انك معي حتى لو قاسيه 
حتى لو متجاهله وجودي يكفي اشوفك تغنين مع الاغنيه او منسجمه وتصيحين مع فلم او معصبه على صديقاتك وتتكلمين بالتيلفون او حتى تمرين من عندي ولاكأني موجود..
وحشتيني حتى لو اني تعبان ولاتسألين عني ..وحشتيني حتى وانتي متضايقه وتقولين الله يعافيك مو ناقصتك..
وحشتيني وانتي جالسه ببجامتك واخر اهتمامك انك تلبسين لاني موجود ..
وحشتيني وانتي تقولين رجا ء لاتزعجني الصباح اذا صحيت 
وحشتيني وانتي تطعنيني وتقولين ماتحملتك هنا اتحملك هناك ..

ابتسمت امل بدموع..وحشتني اكثر واكثر حتى وانت مر على اني الغلطانه..


فتحت الورقه الثالثه وكانت بعنوان ..

سامحيني ..

امل سمعت صوتك وفرحتي تملا هالدنيا بس سامحيني ماقدرت ابين لك لان كرامتي فوق كل شئ ..
اعرف اني اهنتك بس كان لازم اخذ حقي منك امل لازم تحسين باانك منبوذه مثل ماحسيت وانظلمت منك..
امل انا حلفت ماارد عليك بعد هالمكالمه وصدقيني من قلبي اتمنى اني اقدر لاني فعلا مجروح منك لدرجه مو ممكن تتصورينها لكن..
يمكن الايام تغير شئ ونرجع نلتقي لكن الحين انا يكفيني صوتك..

امل..كرامتك حرمتنا من بعض ست سنين

فتحت الورقه الرابع وكانت بعنوان ابتسمت له امل

غبي 

لاول مره اكتشف اني غبي مع مرتبة الشرف امل..
رفضت اكلمك وكنت متوقع اني اعذبك لكني اعذب نفسي بنفسي 
نسيت ان امل بنتعمي ومابتعيد المحاوله اكثر من ثلاث مرات ..
انتظرتك تحاولين الرابعه ولو قلتي لي ارجع لحظتها رجعتامل خسرتك وخسارت حياتي لكن كرامتي وكرامتك هم الي انتصروا 
وانهزم قلبي لكن قلبك مااعتقد لانه ماحمل لي اي مشاعر 


حضنت الاوراق امل وسافرت مع خيالها لايام حبتها وعاشتها ..تذكرت لما سافر سلطان وترك فراغ كبير بحياتها..تذكرت لما فقدت حبه وحنانه وخوفه..تذكرت كيف تمنت تشوفه او تسمع صوته..تذكرت كيف سعت انها تثقف نفسها بنفسها وتقرأ اكثر حتى تفهم..تذكرت اشياء كثيره قطعها سعود الي دخل ووقف عندها

سعود وحب راسها..ماابيك تقولين ولاكلمه امل انا اسف من قلبي اقولها سامحيني اختي ظلمتك وفعلا وقفت مع سلطان ضدك لكن انا مثلك ماني فاهم ولاجات سالفة العمر ببالي 
امل..الي راح راح يااخوي
سعود..ارجوك سامحيني امووول
امل تبتسم..عمري ماازعل منك
سعود..تسلمين لي بس مايصلح اقرا الاوراق الي معك
امل وتبتسم..يعني ماقريتها
سعود..والله مارضى بس يالله تصبحين على خير ولاتفكرين كثير
امل..ان شاء الله 
طلع سعود وترك امل مع ذكرياتها ودموعها ومع مسج قطع عليها وفاجئها..

" سامحيني يالغاليه انا الغلطان وانا الولهان وانا الندمان ..سلطان " 
ابتسمت امل وقفلت جوالها ونامت



الصباح الكل صحى وراح لمكان عمله وبالجامعه كانوا البنت مجتمعين عند قاعات الندوات عشان محاضرة نوره الي يحبون اسلوبها بنات الجامعه لمحت هلا من بعيد غاده واشرت لها 

غاده..هلا 
هلا..هلا بيك مابتحضرين
غاده..متردده
هلا وتمسك يدها..تعالي حلوه واجلسي معي ياله
دخلت غاده لان بالاصل ودها تشوف نوره لكن تكابر ودخوا حضور المحاضره الرائعه لنوره ام عبدالله الي شدت البنات بااسلبها الرائع 

الكل كان صامت الكل كان متأثر وخائف الكل كان مترقب لباقي القصص والحوداث لكن هنا بكت الكثيرات لما بدت نوره تروي القصه ..

اسموع يابنات هذا الشيخ ماذا يقول ..كنت في رحله الى القريات شمال المملكه وبعد المحاضره حضر لي شخص معه ابنه وقال ياشيخ في طريقي مررت بحادث سياره جيب لشابين انقلبت بهم السياره اكثر من مره حتى تطايروا خارج السياره وتبعثرت ملابسهم وقفت اتصلت بالاسعاف اقبلت انظر اليهم من اول وهله تنظر الى ملابسهم وقصات شعورهم تعرف يقينا حالهم لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله توجهت مسرعا احاول انقاذ مااستطيع الاول كان منكبا على الارض تمرغ وجهه بالتراب ولايزال جسمه حار لاادري هل مات ام لا تمزق بنطالهوقميصه والغبار اختلط بالدماء قلبته على ظهره فاذا لحم وجهه قد تمزق حتى تكاد لاترى شيئا حركته وناديته لكنه قد قضى اسرعت الى الثاني فاذا هو على وجهه والارض حوله مليئه بالدماء وثيابه حمراء وعظامه بارزه ويبدوا ان الضربه كانت على راسه فقد انشقت جمجمته لم اتحمل المنظر تذكرت ان ابني معي التفت واذا ابني مركز نظره على الاغراض وكانت جواز ودخان ومحفظه لم يشدني هذا فلم انتظر مسواكا ولا مصحفا ولكن رأيت شريط واقع على الارض ليس بينه وبين الشاب شيئا خفضت راسي انظر الى اسم الشريط ووجدت قطه من المخ غطت على اسمه تحاملت على نفسي ورفعت الشريط وقرات الاسم كان اغاني في حبك ..لاحظت ان بكرة الشريط مسحوبه الى الاخر وكانت متصله بالشئ وهو جهاز التسجيل وصل الاسعاف وايقنت انها فارقا الاحياة ولكن سألت نفسي هل تفتح لهم ابواب السماء وتبشر بروح وريحان ام تخر من السماء فتخطفها الطير ..او تهوي بها الريح في مكان سحيق ..ذهب الاسعاف وبدأت احمل اغراضهم ساعه وكميرا واوراق وظرف كتب عليه يسلم لابي محمد فتحته واذا هو لاكثر من خمسين فتاة عرايت حاولت ان اخبيها عن النا س حتى لاافضهم ولكن كيف ستكون فضيحتهم بالاخره عند الاولين والاخرين مع اشتداد الرعب والفزع وتطاير الصحف اللهم استرنا بسترك ..

ماضرهما لو اطاعا الله فما كافهما شططا اقامة خمس صلوات وفعل الواجبات وترك المحرمات وليس بذلك مشقه فالمحرمات اشياء معدوده ماضر العبد لو تركها طاعة للملك ليحبه ويدخله جنته ..

----------


## زهور الريف

انسجموا البنات مع المحاضره الي تصيح والي تقاوم حتى ماتصيح والي طلعت ماقدرت تتحمل القصص وحست بتأنيب الضمير والي ازداد صوت بكائها ولفت انتباه البنات ..وفضلت نوره تنهي المحاضره ببض الاحاديث ..

عن اب سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( اذا وضعت الجنازه فاحتملها الرجال على اعناقهم فاذا كانت صالحه قالت قدموني واذا كانت غير صالحه قالت لاهلها ياويلها أين تذهبون بها يسمع صوتها كل شئ الا الانسان ولو سمع الانسان لصعق ) رواره البخاري 


عن ابي قتاده بن ربعي الانصاري ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر عليه بجنازه فقال: ( مستريح ومستراح منه ) قالوا : يارسول الله ماالمستريح وماالمستراح منه؟ قال ( العبد المؤمن يستريح من نصب الدنيا واذها الى رحمة الله والعبد الفاجر يستريح منه العباد والبلاد والشجر والدواب ) رواه البخاري 

قال تعالى ( ياأيها الناس ان وعد الله حق فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولايغرنكم بالله الغرور ) 

صدق الله العظيم وصلي اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبهوسلم..


انتهت المحاضره وبدوا البنات يطلعوا ومسكت هلا غاده وسلموا على نوره 

نوره..هلا والله شلونك ياغاده
غاده..الحمد لله 
هلا..محاضرتك رائعه الله يجزاك خير 
نوره..صدق ان شاء الله يستفيدون البنات 
غاده بخجل..قصصك مأثره 
نوره وفرحت..هذي من كتيب لشيخ محمد العريفي اسمه رحله الى السماء معي لحظه 
طلعته واعطته غاده الي ماقدرت ترده لكنها اعتذر وراحت وحتى هلا لان عندهم محاضره ..

صحت امل الظهر وحصلت بجوالها مسج فتحته.." صباح الورد والياسمين اتمنى اكون احتليت ثواني من خيالك مثل ماحرمتيني النوم بجفاك ""

ابتسمت امل وحست ان الحياة ابتسمت لها من جديد وقامت بكل حب ونشاط 

العصر وصلها مسج ثاني .."" امل ارجوك لازم نتكلم بهدوء كلنا غلطانا ومالازم يستمر الغلط " 
قفلت جوالها ورجعت فتحته بعد ساعه وحصلت ثلاث مسجات 
" زعلانه ولك حق بس مو من حقك ماتسمعيني "

" نسيت اقول لك انك تغيرتي شكلا 180 درجه للاحلى او للاسواء مابقول لك "

" امل ارجوك كفايه ابراهيم كلمني ولازم نحط حد للموضوع "

استغربت امل ابراهيم تدخل بالموضوع قررت تسأل سعود عن السالفه واتصلت عليه 

امل..هلا سعود
سعود..هلا وغلا 
امل..سعود ابراهيم كلم سلطان بموضوعنا
سعود..من قال لك
امل..قولي
سعود..ايه قال له لازم حل للموضوع وسلطان طلب مهله لشهر اذا ماحل الموضوع معك مستعد ينفذ اي شئ يقوله ابراهيم
امل بصدمه..طيب مع السلامه
سعود..هههههههشفيك خفتي
امل..ماخفت فمان الله
سعود..مع السلامه 

اتصل سلطان على سعود 

سلطان..هلا سعود
سعود..هلا بك وينك
سلطان..بالبيت كيف امل اليوم
سعود ومبتسم..تماام ماقلت لي شو الاوراق
سعود..ههههههههه للحين بقلبك
سعود..ودي اعرف شو فيها
سلطان..المهم صقر وينه 
سعود..صقر عنده سالفه كبيره حيييييييل مع ابوه ولاهو راضي يقولي عليها 
سلطان..وكيف عرفت 
سعود..كلمني من شوي وقال لي ابيك بموضوع مهم بالليل وابي توقف معي ضد الكل 
سلطان..غريبه 
سعود..هو انا شاك فيه من كم يوم بس اليوم تأكدت ان فيه سالفه وقويه بعد بس الله يستر 
سلطان..ان شاء الله مافيه الا الخير 
سعود..اتمنى المهم خالد بيسهر عندي تعال اوكي
سلطان..خلوها عندي احسن 
سعود..مو مشكله بينا الوو
سلطان..على خير يالله فمان الله
سعود..الله معك




نجود ماراحت للجامعه وقررت ترجع للبيت بالليل لان ببيت خالها مافيه احد يوصلها للجامعه لكنها ماعرفت ان البنات راحوا لجواهر العصر وهي رجعت عالمغرب ولاحبت تخرب على مزون وتتصل قالت تجلس مع ام صقر الي دخلت تريح بعد المغرب شوي ولافيه غير نجود الي كانت متضايقه ولاهي عارفه شو تعمل وراحت اتصلت بجواهر الي استغربت اول ماردت 

نجود..كلميني برا لااحد يدري 
جواهر..شفيك
نجود وصاحت..تعبانه ولالقيت غيرك اكلمه 
جواهر..اسمعك خذي راحتك 
فتحت الباب نجود وجلست بالصاله ولاانتبهت ان الباب انتفتح وكان فيه شخص مصدوم وهو يسمع هالكلام ...

----------


## زهور الريف

الاخير



نجود ماراحت للجامعه وقررت ترجع للبيت بالليل لان ببيت خالها مافيه احد يوصلها للجامعه لكنها ماعرفت ان البنات راحوا لجواهر العصر وهي رجعت عالمغرب ولاحبت تخرب على مزون وتتصل قالت تجلس مع ام صقر الي دخلت تريح بعد المغرب شوي ولافيه غير نجود الي كانت متضايقه ولاهي عارفه شو تعمل وراحت اتصلت بجواهر الي استغربت اول ماردت 

نجود..كلميني برا لااحد يدري 
جواهر..شفيك
نجود وصاحت..تعبانه ولالقيت غيرك اكلمه 
جواهر..اسمعك خذي راحتك 
فتحت الباب نجود وجلست بالصاله ولاانتبهت ان الباب انتفتح وكان فيه شخص مصدوم وهو يسمع هالكلام ...

نجود وتتنهد..جواهر بمووت
جواهر تحاول تكون طبيعيه..وينك فيه شصار
نجود..رجعت انا بالبيت بس تعبااانه وهالكلمه قليله قدام احساسي 
جواهر..تكلمي انا اسمعك وقولي كل الي بخاطرك
نجود..خلاص احس هالدنيا ماتسوى شئ بعيوني مليت من كثر مااصيح ولااحد يواسيني تعبت من كثر مااتكلم ولااحد يسمعني احس الظلام مل من كثر مايحتويني صدقيني جواهر انا انبسط لما اشوف طيف ابتسامه بوجه مزون ولااحب اضيق صدرها بس خلاص تعبت ..احس اني ضيفه ثقيله لاصقر ماخذ راحته ولاخالد ولاحتى هلا وربي اتمنى اموت ولااعيش باقي عمري على هالاحساس
ساعات اقول اصبري وتحملي هذا قدرك بس ماقدرت جواهر هالحياة كل يوم تزيد ضغوطها علي مااقدر ودي ارجع لبيت اطين اهون من اني احس اني ثقيله على احد صدقيني جواهر ببيت خالي كأني غريبه لازوجته ولابناته وجهوا لي كلمه خايفين انبسط واقرر اسكن عندهم جواهر نجود بنت عبدالله انهانة كثير كثير وهالاهانه اقوى من اي طعنة غدر ممكن يتصورها الواحد اي حزن اقوى من حزني بنت فاقده امها وابوها الكل خايف من مسؤليتها الكل يحاول يجاملها باابتسامه الكل يراقب حركاتها رغم اني واثقه من نفسي واتحدى اي شخص يقول عني اي كلمه لكن تذبحني النظرات والله 
سكتت نجود وهي تصيح
جواهر بصوت ثابت..نجود انتي قلتي انك يتيمه ووحيده ولالك حتى بيت رغم انه عندك اخت تسوى الدنيا
نجود بدموع..مزون هي كل حياتي والي يذبحني اني مااقدر اقولها ابي لها السعاده
جواهر..خليني اكمل انتي فقدت كل شئ مثل ماقلتي وذكرتيي كل شئ وقلتي ان الكل قفل بابه بوجه لو ضمننا مو علانا لكن نسيتي الي بابه مفتوح الي يسمعك ويعطيك ويرحم واحن عليك من امك وابوك نسيتي سبحانه وتعالي ليه يانجود مهما زادت همومك تذكري ربي وارفعي يدينك له وادعيه 
نجود وهي تصيح..ياارب ارحمني تعبت 

سعود ماقدر يتحمل اكثر طلع بهدوء ولاحتى شاف اخته الي جاي لها ..ركب سيارته وكلام نجود ينعاد مره وثنتين وثلاث ..
سعود..يارب ارحمني يالله شكثر هالانسانه تعاني 
رجع سعود للبيت وكلمته امل لكن اشر لها ومشى ورجعت غرفتها لانها تعرف سعود اذا رفضت الكلام يكون بباله شئ بيرسمه ..

مرت ساعه وثنتين وثلاث وسعود ماطلع واستغربت امل انه مقفل المرسم وهذي اول مره يعملها سعود 

بالبيت وصلت مزون وهلا وحصلوا نجود نايمه وجلسوا بالصاله يسولفون مع ام صقر 

امل اتصل بها صقر..هلا امووول
امل مستغربه..هلا صقر 
صقر..مستغربه صح
امل..تقريبا شفيك
صقر..انا قلت لسعود يجي للبيت عندنا عندي موضوع مهم وابيك تجين معه محتاج لك 
امل خافت.شصاير خالد فيه شئ اتصلت عليه ولارد
صقر ويتنهد..لامافيه شئ بس معصب مني شوي واكيد مابيرد على احد المهم انتظركم باي
قفلت امل وطلعت لسعود الي حصلته بالصاله وشكله سرحان ويفكر
امل..شفيه صقر
سعود..علمي علمك يالله مشينا


بالسياره كان سعود سرحان ويفكر فضلت امل تتركه على راحته ..لكن بالها مشغول معه ومع صقر الي اتصل عليهم وطلبهم بالوقت وليه خالد معصب منهم 


وصل سعود وامل وكانت نجود بتطلع لكن صقر طلب منها تجلس الكل مستغرب من جمعت صقر لهم 

سعود..السلام عليكم
الكل..وعليكم السلام
سعود ويسلم على اخته..هلا وغلا شلونك الغاليه
ام صقر..بخير انت شلونك 
صقر..الحمد لله التفت عالكل وقال..مساء الخير جميعا 
امل..وين خالد
صقر..اجلسي اموول خالد مافيه شئ 
ام صقر ..تكلم يمه شفيك 
صقر ويتنهد ..انا جمعتكم لاني بقول لكم خبر ماابي احد يزعل 
سعود..خير ان شاء الله قول
صقر..بكرا بدخل المستشفى
رفعت مزون يده لقلبها وهالحركه مافاتت صقر الي حول نظره لامه الي قالت
ام صقر..مستشفى 
صقر عرف ان امه منصدمه من كلامه فااستعجل بالكلام..بدخل اعمل عمليه او بمعنى اوضح بتبرع بالكلى 
ام صقر بصوت عالي وهي تصيح..تتبرع ليه عايف عمرك
صقر ويناظر سعود حتى ينقذه..بتبرع لابوي 
مزون قامت وطلعت ولحقتها نجود اما ام قر الجمتها المفاجئه ماعادت قادره ترد 
هلا وهي تصيح..ليه مايتبرع له بدر او غاده الي عايشين بعزه
سعود..امل خذي هلا واطلعوا 
طلعوا البنات وظل سعود يواسي اخته

تماسكت ام صقر على قد ماتقدر..صقر رح شف زوجتك ماهو زين لها الزعل
صقر يحب راس امه ..سامحيني اعرف اني غالي عندك بس هذا ابوي 
ام صقر..الله يوفقك رح لزوجتك يمه
طلع صقر بعد مااشر له سعود واول ماطلع انفجرت امه بالصياح
ام صقر..بيتبرع لابوه الي عمره مافكر فيه بيتبرع لابوه الي يما فشله وكسر خاطره وقلبه سعود شسوي علمني هذا ولدي جنيني عمري واول فرحتي مااقدر اقول له لا ولا اقدر اخليه يعملها
سعود..يالغاليه يااختي انتي انسانه مؤمنه وتعرفين اذا الله كاتب لولدك شئ بيصير تبرع لابوه او لا وبعدين هذا صقر الكبير كبير يالغاليه دائما تصرفاته هي الي تحكي ماهو كلامه ام صقر ولدك ماعمل الا واجبه كأبن تجاه ابوه مهما كان قاسي اذكري الله وادعي له
ام صقر وتمسح موعه..امسكني خلني ادخل اصلي يارب ثبتني 
مسكها صقر وجلس بالصاله ينتظر صقر الي نزل بعد ماترك مزون رافضه حتى تفتح الباب له

دخل صقر وحصل سعود..وين امي
سعود..خلها تصلي وترتاح تعال اجلس قلي السالفه كامله
جلس صقر وتنهد وبدأ يحكي له السالفه..قلت لك ان ابوي طلب مني اروح للمحل المهم رحت وكلمه تجر كلمه قال لي الهندي انه تعبان واكثر من مره يوديه السواق للمستشفى المهم انا استدرجته لحد ماصدمني وقال ان ابوي بالمستشفى ولااحد يعرف غيره الزبده رحت وقابلت الدكتور وقال ان معه فشل من سنتين واكثر وان حالته تتردى طبعا من غير تردد جاني احساس مختلف وطلبت اني اتبرع له وعملت التحاليل وفرح الدكتور لان فيه حالات تبرع بس ماوافقت معه المهم اتفقنا اني اعمل العمليه بعد بكر الصباح هالكلام له اسبوع 
سعود مستغرب..كل هالاجراءت تمت بهالسرعه
صقر..لان حالة الوالد متاخره كثير
سعود..وشقال لما عرف انك بتتبرع له
صقر ومنزل راسه..مايعرف قلت لهم قولوا له فاعل خير وبس
سعود ووقف ..بتظل صقر مايتغير فيك اي شئ مهما زادت قسوتك الي حولك عموما هذا ابوك والي تشوفه صح اعمله
صقر ويطلع معه..يعني تشوفه خطأ
سعود,,الي اشوفه خطأ وانت تشوفه صحه تحكمه عاطفه قويه انت تحس فيها تجاهه مااحسها انا يالله عن اذنك
صقر..الله معك

----------


## زهور الريف

مزون كانت بغرفة هلا مع نجود وامل وكانت حالتها جدا سيئه ودموعها على خدها 

امل..اذكري الله يامزون خلاص 
نجود وتحاول تهدي اختها..مزون خلاص والله مو زين لك اهدي الله يعافيك
مزون وتمسح دموعها..مااقدر صح المنطق يقول هذا ابوه بس بنفس الوقت هذا الانسان الوحيد الي حبيته بحياتي هالانسان الوحيد الي دخل الفرح لقلبي بعد غياب طويل لاتلوموني وبعدين ماقال لي بكرا بيروح الصبح يعني الظهر مابيتغدى معنا .....
صاحت مزون وحضنتها امل لكن سمعو صوت صقر وتغطت نجود وطلب منهم صقر يطلعون وجلس مع مزون الي كانت تصيح بشكل يقطع القلب


صقر جلس قبالها عالارض ..اسمعيني يالغاليه انتي غاليه علي وتعرفين مكانتك عندي بس هذا ابوي صح علاقتي مو كويسه معه بس ابوي مااقدر 
مزون..ليه ماقلت لي 
صقر..ماابيك تتعبين بكرا مزون بروح وبعد يومين بكون بخير ابيك تدعين لي 
صاحت مزون وجلس صقر يحاول يهديها لحد ماهدت 


سعود وصل البيت وكلم اخوه وولده وحتى سلطان عرف والكل انشغل مع الموضوع الا خالد الي كان غايب عن البيت ولا رجع الا الفجر وحصل امل تنتظره 

امل بخوف..وينك فيه
خالد..قال لكم صقر 
امل..ايه
خالد..خلاص عصبت منه وتاخرت هذي السالفه يالله بطلع انام
امل..الله معك


انتهى اليوم بهدوء حزين ..مزون من كثر ماصاحت نامت من غير احساس ..هلا من التفكير تعبت ونامت ام صقر ماقدرت تنام الا الفجر والباقي بعد معناة قدر ينام ..

الساعه سبع الصبح صحى صقر وطلع بهدوء من الغرفه ومن البيت وراح للمستشفى وارسل مسج لسعود وخالد بلغهم انه دخل المستشفى وهالتصرف زاد مزون حزن منه وعليه ودخلت بحالة بكاء جديده خصوصا انهم رفضوا انها تروح له الا بكرا الصباح وهذا طلب صقر الي رفض اي احد يزوره قبل العمليه ..


راح خالد للمستشفى ودخل وسلم على ابوه

خالد..سلامتك ماتشوف شر
ابو صقر وشكله تعبان..الله يسلمك اخيرا احد تذكر اني بالمستشفى
خالد..ليه احنا احد عطانا خبر
ابو صقر..انا مكلم بدر وقايل له
خالد..المهم تقوم بالسلامه
ابو صقر..واخوك وينه مايبي يشوف وجهي والا فرحان
خالد حاول يمسك نفسه لكنه ماقدر..ولدك الي تقول انه فرحان بكرا بيعمل عمليه
ابو صقر ..حجه عشان مايجي يشوفني
خالد وعصب..لا مو حجه صقر ياابوي هو الي بيتبرع لك بالكلى
صدمه قويه بانت على وجه ابو صقر ماتحملها خالد وطلع من الغرفه وتركه مصدوم لدرجة انه بعد مااستوعب نزلت دموعه الي ماهي معروفه هل هي نابعه من فرح بولده او خوف او حزن او اي احساس اخر


سعود كان بالبيت مشغول يرسم الاحزان الي تراكمت بلحظه بداخله يفرغ احساس مكبوت بداخله من زمان توه يقدر يتنفس ..

امل عند اختها ساعه تهدي ام صقر وساعه تطلع لمزون الي حالتها كانت سيئه 
مزون بحزن..خلا ص مليت من الحزن
جواهر..استغفري مزون خافي ربك لايخليك الحزن تغلطين 
نجود..يالله عاد بكرا بتشوفينه مافيه الا العافيه ليه مكبره الموضوع
مزون..الموضوع بالنسبه لي صدمه 
امل..يالله لخاطري ننزل تحت 
هلا..يالله امي لحالها تحت 
نزلت مزون بعد ماتذكرت ام صقر الي اكيد حالتها مو اقل من حالها


حاولت ام صقر تكون قويه ومتماسكه قدام البنات لكن الحزن كان واضح على وجهها وطريقة كلامها وصل خالد وطلعت له ام صقر عند باب الصاله لان جواهر موجوده 

خالد..تطمني يمه مافيه شئ وعمليه بسيطه انتي ادعي له 
امل من داخل تنادي خالد,,خالد توصلني للبيت
خالد..لا
امل..افا ليه
خالد..لاني تعباان من امس مانمت الا اذا مستغنيه عن عمرك يالله 
ام صقر..شهالكلام يمه رح نام وهي بتنام عندنا 
خالد..الا امل عندي لك خبر 
امل..قوله
هلا..خلاص انتم قدروا ان عندكم ضيوف 
خالد مستغرب..من عندكم 
هلا..ههههههه وانا اقول مو بالعاده يسولف 
خالد يسأل امه بصوت واطي..عندكم احد
ام صقر..صديقة مزون
خالد يهز راسه ويمشي..الله يهديكم ماتعطون الواحد خبر


امل عصبت..ماخليتيه يقول لي الخبر
هلا..روحي بسرعه قبل ماينام وتعالي علمينا

طلعت امل ودخلت بغرفة خالد الي واضح انه متضايق منهم
امل ..مايستاهل الموضوع خالد
خالد ويجلس قبالها..امل انا انظر للموضوع من جهه ثانيه 
امل..الي هي 
خالد..انا عن نفسي ماارضى ان واحد يسولف مع اهله بوجود اختي كصديقه لبنتهم وضيفه عندهم والي ماارضاه لاختي مابرضاه لبنات الناس صح
امل..صح بس جواهر حبوبه
خالد مبتسم..امل حبوبه اوكي بس تتوقعين انها بتقول لكم خلي اخوكم يسكت لازم يكون عندنا احنا احترام لناس وبناتهم صح بعدين البنت دخلت بيتنا ومن واجبنا نصونها مثل مانصون خواتنا انا بصراحه ماعجبتني حركتكم توقعت مافيه الا نجود الي تعودنا عليها بس بنت غريبه كبيره بحقنا نعمل هالحركه الي لو عرفوا اهلها مابيرضون
امل تبتسم..خلاص طيب قولي الخبر
خالد..مستحيل تعترفون بخطاكم الخبر ان سلطان كلمني 
امل ..ليه
خالد ..عااساس اني قريب منك حاب اني اقرب مابينكم وهذا الكلام قبل مانعرف عن صقر

امل ..يصير خير 
خالد ويضحك..ماعجبك الكلام المهم انا مو رايق لشئ بنام يالله 
امل..طيب تصبح على خير 

نزلت امل ولاحصلت جواهر راحت جلست مع البنات شوي بعدين تفرقوا بهدوء لان الجلسه غالب عليها جو الحزن 

في بيت ابو صقر وصل بدر عالساعه عشر وحصل امه واخته جالسين
بدر..هاي
ام بدر..هلا رجعت
غاده..بدر بتروح لابوي
بدر وهو طالع..بكرا اذا صحيت
ام بدر..انا بروح الصبح مع غاده وانت اذا صحيت تعال على راحتك
بدر..اوكي 
غاده..يمه ليه مانروه الحين
ام بدر..ماله داعي بكرا نشوفه بعد العمليه الحين بتجي عندي اختي 
غاده..اجل انا بطلع انام

----------


## زهور الريف

دخلت هلا وقطعت الكلام على نوره وغاده وتغير الموضوع لكنه ظل بذهن غاده تتساءل بينها وبين نفسها كيف هالانسانه بكل بساطه تقول لي اطلبي العفو والمغفره معقوله ممكن اكون انسانه ثانيه ..ظلت غاده بحيره من نفسها وبصراع مع يسر الدين ومغفرة الرحمن ورحمة الواسعه وبين مبادئ كذابه اوجدها ناس هدفهم زعزعة الدين والقيم الاسلاميه..

بالطريق كان بدر وعبدالله رايحين للمستشفى لكن كان فيه تناقض كبير بينهم عبدالله يسوق بهدوء ويسمع اذاعة القران وبدر يسوق بشكل استعراظي واكأنه يجاري النغمات الصاخبه الي الكل يتنرفز منها ..

اما نقطة الفصل بين االاثنين هي لحظة ماانقلبت سيارة بدر بأسلوب غريب وكأنها حتى بالحادث تجاري نغمات المسجل انقلبت مره وثنتين وثلالث الكل وقف ونزل يشوف واولهم عبدالله السياره شكلها انتهت صعبه يكون فيه امل ان الي بداخلها عايش الكل تدمر الا شئ واحد المسجل مازال يشتغل وبصوت عالي وبالاخير توقف الكل يدعي للولد بصعوبه طلعوه وبصعوبه وصل الاسعاف ونقله وكان معه عبدالله الي مستغرب معقوله مازال عايش بعد الدمار الي صار مازال عايش ..سبحان الله



شئ غريب الاب وابناءه الاثنين بيوم واحد بالمستشفى صقر وابوه عمليتهم انتهت ولله الحمد نجحت ..وعبدالله مازال مع بدر الي بغرفة العنايه المركزه 
طلع الدكتور وراح له عبدالله..طمني دكتور
الدكتور..سبحان الله هالانسان الله كتب له عمر جديد كل شئ فيه يتألم رجوله وايدينه تكسرت الفك مكسور عنده تمزقات كثيره لكن قدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى فوق كل شئ 
عبدالله..يعني بيعيش 
الدكتور..انت اخوه
عبدالله..انا قريبه
الدكتور..اذا الله كاتب له عمر بيعيش لكن بيتعذب كثير كثير الله يكون بعونه عن اذنك

اتردد عبدالله ماهو عارف شو يعمل لكنه توكل على اله وراح عند خالد للمستشفى الثاني وطمنه خالد

خالد..الحمد لله صقر بكرا نقدر نشوفه اما الوالد يحتاج وقت 
عبدالله..الحمد لله على سلامتهم
خالد..الله يسلمك الا وينك تأخرت
عبدالله..اعرف ان وضعك صعب لكن مجبر اقول لك
خالد..خير 
عبدالله..بدر اخوك عمل حادث 
خالد..عمل حادث وكيف عرفت
قال له عبدالله لي صار..
خالد..لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله والحين شلون بقول لامه
عبدالله..والله ماادري بس الولد حالته صعبه 
خالد..يارب رحمتك 
عبدالله ..سعود وينه
خالد..مع الدكتور هذا هو وصل 
سعود..السلام عليكم
عبدالله وخالد..وعليكم السلام
سعود بعد ماعرف الي صار..اسمع خل نوره ام عبدالله تبلغها هي مشاء الله ايمانها قوي وبتقدر
خالد..اوكي كلم امك عبدالله وقل لها



بعد ماعرفت نوره الي صار قالت لام صقر والبنات 
ام صقر..لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله الله يصبر قلبها 
هلا..بتقولين لها
نوره..الله يعيني 
نجود..طيب اكيد بتروح تشوفه
هلا..نروح معها يمه
ام صقر..انا مافيني يابنتي والله قلبي عورني ولاعاد اقدر اتحمل روحي انتي مع نوره
نوره..يالله ياهلا تعالي والله يعينا ويعينها 

راحت نوره وهلا لام بدر الي استقبلتهم ببرود لكن طيبة قلب نوره ماشافت البرود بالعكس وجدت لها مليون عذر 

نوره بهدوء..ام بدر انا عارفه انك تعبانه لكن انتي مؤمنه وتعرفين ان المؤمن دائما مبتلى والله ان شاء الله يرفع منزلتك بالجنه 
ام بدر مستغربه بس ساكته..
نوره..ياام بدر الله سبحانه وتعالى يبني لنا بيوت بالجنه اذا قلنا بعد المصيبه انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون ويكتب عليها بيوت الصابرون وانتي ان شاء الله انك تعرفين ماقال الله ورسوله ياام بدر بدر ولد تعرض لحادث بس اصابته ان شاء اللله خفيفه 
ام بدر مصدومه من سحر كلامه ومن صدمتها بولدها غاده عينها على امها استغربت صمتها امها ام بدر تسكت كذا صاحت غاده وهلا ونطقت ام بدر وقامت..انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون بروح اشوفه ودوني ..طاحت ام بدر مغمى عليها وبعد ماصحت اصرت تروح تشوف ولدها وشافت وصاحت بدل الدموع دم صاحت قهر وخوف والم حاولوا يمسكونها يهدونها لكنها وقفت قبال خالد وصرخت..ليه ياخالد فقدتهم بيوم واحد يارب رحمتك مااتحمل كذا اخطيت كثير عذبت هاليتيمات وعاقبني ربي الله مايطق بعصا هذا حقي هذا نصيبي هذي النار الي بداخلي مال هالايتام عاقبني ربي انا وياك بيوم واحد ياابو صقر ربي انتقم لكم مني يابنات عبدالله يارب سامحني يارب 

طلب خالد من الممرضه تعطها مهدي وفعلا ارتاحت وظلت غاده عندها تايهه بكل ماتعني هالكلمه من معنى ..

دخل خالد لجناح ام بدر وجلس وهو تعباان والتفت وحصل غااده كانت جالسه بشكل غريب خايفه ودموعها على خدها كسرت خاطره ورغم الالم قام وجلس عندها..

خالد..خلاص غاده اذكري الله ان شاء الله بيقومون بالسلامه 
خالد بدموع..انا خايفه 
خالد..من شو خايفه
غاده ..خالد انا خايفه على بدر وامي وابوي وعلى نفسي احس ربي بيعاقبني انا من طلعت على هالدنيا ماحسيت بشو يعني حرام ماكنت اعرف هالكلمه عمري مافكرت فيها كنت اطلب وتتحقق طلباتي كنت اسافر ارمي عباتي واخوي وابوي وامي يبتسمون ويعلقون علي كنت اسمع البنات الي تقول ابوي مايرضى اتأخر برا والي تقول اخوي رافض يكون عندي جوال كنت اضحك واقول متخلفين خالد انا ماكنت اصلي الا اذا كنت تعبانه او برمضان عمر امي او ابوي ماصحوني اصلي حياتي كلاها سهر وطلعات وافلام وسفرات اخر شئ افكر فيه ديني اخرتي عمري مافكرت انبهرت بكل شئ حولي كنت حابه اكون مميزه وسويت كل شئ مقزز حتى الفت الانتباه وبعزيمة مزون كنت جايه افشلكم وابين اني احسن منكم لكن فشلت نفسي خفت لما شفت الكل يناظرني وكأني انسانه ساقطه لكن حسيت بالانسانه الوحيده الي اعطتني شالها كأنها حمتني من بركان نار كان بيحرقني
صدقني خالد انا لما اشوف بدر يكلم بنات قدامي احس انه هذا الاخ الي يشرف مو صقر الي ضربني عشان عباتي خالد انا خايفه احس ان ربي بيعاقبني مثل اهلي خايفه امووت 
خالد رغم انه مصدوم من كلامها..غاده حبيبتي مو انتي الغلطانه حتى احنا انا وصقر وهلا وابوي لاننا ابتعدنا عن بعض بعدين يمكن ربي يحب بدر وصار له الحادث حتى يذكره ان الدنيا ممر للاخره هذا الحادث يمكن يكون خير وانتي ليه كذا متشائمه الله غفور رحيم انتي انوي التوبه وربي يسهل امرك الله سبحانه وتعالى يفرح بتوبة عبده يالله قومي وغسلي وتوضي وصلي ركعتين وادعي الله وربي ان شاء الله بيفتحها بوجهك لكن انتي ناويه تتوبين
غاده بدموع هزت راسها ..
خالد..اوكي انا بطلع نص ساعه وراجع لك مع احلى هديه 
ابتسمت غاده وطلع خالد وهو فرحان ومصدوم بنفس الوقت ..

بالمستشفى الثاني الكل راح ولابقى غير سعود ينتظر صقر يصحى وكان باله مشغول ويفكر 

بعد نص ساعه دخل خالد على غاده
خالد..السلام عليكم
غاده..وعليكم السلام
خالد ويمد له الكيس ..تفضلي اول القران مني وبعدين هالكيس
فتحت غاده الكيس وصاحت بعد ماشافت العبايه الي جابها خالد وقامت حضنت اخوه وهي تصيح من الفرح والخوف والكل المشاعر المتضاده..


وبلمح البصر مرت ثلاث شهور كأنها يوم عند البعض وكأنها سنين عند الباقي ..

صقر رجع مثل اول لكنه يحتاج راحه وعدم اجهاد 

خالد رجع لشغله بعد الشد العصبي الي تعرض له 

مزون رجعت تحس بالامان بعد ماشافت صقر رجع لها وبدأ يتعافى شوي شوي 

هلا رجعت لحياتها الطبيعه لكن مع فرحه كبيره بعلاقاتها مع الي حولها الي تحولت بشكل ايجابي وخصوصا اخوانها 

نجود رجعت لدوامت الحزن الخاصه فيها بعد ماطلعت لفتره لأحزان غيرها ..

----------


## زهور الريف

ام صقر فرحانه مرتاحه لكن فيه بداخلها هموم كل أم الي مهما كبروا عيالها بعيونها صغار يحتاجون رعايه..

ابو صقر مازال تعبان ويحتاج وقت لكن الغريب انه بحالة صمت غريبه من بعد العمليه وهو رافض الكلام مع اي احد 

ام بدر تغيرت كثير وخصوصا وهي كل يوم تعاني وتتعذب بسبب حالة ولدها 

غاده مشت بالطريق المليان بالورود والفل والياسمين بدت تقطف كل يوم ورده وتتنمى ان تطير من السعاده الي مايحس فيها الا الي ذاق حلاوة الايمان ..

بدر حادث سريع غير حياته وحوله الى انسان عاجز عن كل شئ حوله لانسان مختلف مصدوم متردد ضايع 

سلطان ..مافقد الامل بأنه يسترجع حياته الماضيه

امل..مازالت تقاوم عاطفتها 

سعود ..يضع اللمسات الاخيره على لوحة عذابه 

جواهر..كل يوم تنتظر الاجمل والامل يعطي لحياتها طعم اخر

ام عبدالله وعبدالله..كان لهم التأثير الاكبر



بيوم رجع صقر للبيت متأخر ولاحصل احد صاحي غير مزون الي استغربت من شكله 

مزون..صقر شفيك
صقر ويحاول يبتسم..سلامتك انتي ياام جود شلونك
مزون..انا بخير بس انت فيه شئ شاغل بالك
صقر ويتنهد ويجلس..كنت مع عبدالله ولد خالي
مزون..وبعدين
صقر..السالفه اانه عبدالله قوية علاقته مع بدر اخوي الفتره الاخيره والحمد لله اثر عليه بشكل كبير يقول عبدالله اعطيته شريط لشيخ العجمي وكان كل يوم يسمعه بااعتبار انه صعب يقرا او يعمل شئئ المهم يقول عبدالله فاجئني بدر لما قال لي ان الممرضه قالت له انا كل ماادخل غرفتك اسمع هذا الصوت وتأشر على قلبها وتقصد انها ترتاح يقول عبدالله اني جلست اشرح لبدر كيف ان حادثه جلب له فوائد وان الله سبحانه وتعالى رحيم وانه ممكن هالممرضه تهتدي وتسلم يقول انه صاح وتذكر ايامه قبل وكيف كان يسجل على الاشرطه الدينيه اغاني المهم يقول قررت اجيب له كتيبات بلغتها ويخلي احد البنات تعطيه للمرضه
مزون وتمسح دموعها..الله يشفيه ياارب 
صقر ويبتسم..مالفت نظرك شئ مهم
مزون..لا شو
صقر..عبدالله طلبت البنات يعطونها للمرضه خاف ان الممرضه تفسر اهتمام بدر على جانب شخصي خصوصا انها مو مسلمه
مزون..مشاء الله تبارك الله الله يحفظه 
صقر ويفكر..تصدقين انا مفكر بشئ 
مزن..شو
صقر..ابي عبدالله يتزوج هلا اختي
مزون مصدومه..شلون 
صقر..عبدالله رجال انا بطلب من سعود يحاول يقوله
مزون..ماادري 
صقر..ادري بيدخل بالموضوع كرامه وكلام نظري لكن تهمني مصلحت اختي عبدالله رجال 
مزون..اذا الله كاتبهم لبعض مااحد بيمنعهم 
صقر..صح


الصباح قبل مايطلع صقر قال لمزون انه بيتغدا مع سعود ..

الكل راح لدوامه ولاظل احد بالبيت غير ام صقر الي تعبت وهي تقول لمزون ترتاح لكنها قررت تنتهي من هالمستوى وتتخرج قبل ماتولد..

امل كانت محتاره خايفه خلاص ابراهيم قرر انه ينهي موضعها مع سلطان ولازم تتخذ موقف سلطان تعب وهو يرسل لها مسجات ولاترد عليها لكنها قررت ترد وهالقرار كان قبل موعد سلطان مع ابراهيم الي هو بعد يومين ارسلت مسج مكون من كلمتين ( انتظر اتصالك) 

سلطان كان بالدوام واتفاجئ وفرح وانصدم من المسج وعلى طول استأذن وطلع واتصل عليها 

وارتاعت لما شافت اتصاله ماتوقعته بهالسرعه لكنها انبسطت لانها لحالها وتقدر تأخذ راحتها ..

سلطان..السلام عليكم
امل بخوف..وعليكم السلام
سلطان..كيفك امل 
امل..تمام
سلطان..دوم ان شاء الله امل انا حاولت وحاولت وحاولت لكن صديتني بااسلوب جميل وقاسي وجارح قدرت الايام تعلمك اياه وصدقيني مازال عندي امل اننا نقدر نتجاوز ست سنين لكن السؤال انتي عند استعداد
امل ........
سلطان..لشهور وانا اتكلم خلاص ارجوك الحين ردي علي وقولي اذا عندك استعاداد او بلاش اهانات زياده
امل وتتنهد..انا ماقصدت اهينك لكن كنت ابي اعتذاراتك لي تداوي جراحك

صمت استمر لمدة دقيقه سببته هالكلمه الجريئه من امل انصدم سلطان منها
سلطان..جراحي
امل ودموعها تسبق صوتها..ايه جراحك ست سنين وجروحي تنزف لبست قناع البنت القويه الي مو مهتمه وانا بكل ثانيه قلبي يتقطع تعرف شعور البنت لما تكون معلقه لاهي مطلقه ولامزوجه تعرف لماتسمع كل الي تزوجي معي عندهم طفل واثنين تعرف لما تنحط بموقف محرج وتنسئل عن الزوج الغائب هذي جروحي استكثرت علي كم شهر تعتذر لي فيها ولااستكثرت ست سنين دفعت انا ثمنها دفعت ثمن يتمي وعدم توعية اخواني وتكبر زوجي 
سلطان باابتسامه..الله ياامل انا متكبر
امل باانفععال..ومليون متكبر
سلطان..ههههههههههه خلاص طيب انا متكبر لكن انا اسف عذبتيني خلاص 
امل.........
سلطان..امل بقول لك سؤال وعلى اساس اجابتك راح تتحدد حياتنا
امل بخوف..اسأل
سلطان..انا عازم نفسي الليله عندك شرايك..؟؟
امل وحبت تحرق اعصابه وسكتت ....
سلطان حس بخيبة امل..اوكي 
قاطعته امل..حياك الله 
سلطان بفرحه غير..تسلمين لي
امل..يالله مع السلامه
سلطان..الله معك
قفلت امل من سلطان وعيونها مليانه دموع لكن هالمره دموع فرح دموع امل دموع احساس السعاده ..قامت ساعه تقرر شو بتلبس ولكن بالاخير دخلت للمطبخ تعمل كل شئ تتذكره من الي يحبه سلطان وتفاجئة بدخلة سعود

سعود..السلام عليكم
امل..وعليكم السلام
سعود..بكتبها بالتاريخ امل بالامطبخ
امل بضحكه..طبعا اليوم غير
سعود يفكر..ليه شو فيه اليوم ..؟؟
امل وعطت ظهرها سعود..عندنا ضيف
سعود..ضيف او ضيفه
امل..ضيف 
سعود..مين ..؟؟
امل سكتت.....
سعود وكأنه تذكر..سلطان
امل..ايه
سعود..ههههههه اخيرا حنيتي عالرجال يالله الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم
امل..امين
سعود..اموول انا بغرفتي معي صقر اذا جهز الغداء عطوني خبر
امل ..اوكي

----------


## زهور الريف

بغرفة سعود بعد ماقال لصقر عن سالفة سلطان حس ان صقر بيروح للمرسم
سعود..اجلس لاتروح
صقر مستغرب..ليه
سعود..لان عذابي ماكتمل
صقر..للحين
سعود..المهم قولي شو السالفه الي عندك
صقر ..يعني بتغير الموضوع اوكي السالفه تخص عبدالله وهلا اختي
سعود مستغرب..هلا وعبدالله 
صقر..ابي منك تكلم عبدالله وتقول له شرايه بهلا اختي زوجه له
ابتسم سعود..بتخطب لأختك؟؟
صقر..ايه عبدالله رجال ينشرى بفلوس
سعود ويبتسم..تعرف دائما كنت اقول صقر رجال وافعالك الي تحكي وبوقتنا مايخطب لبنته او اخته الا الرجال وهم قليل 
صقر..بس انا ماابي اهين اختي 
سعود..اعرف راح تخطب لاختك بطريقه تتفق مع واقعنا ومجتمعنا وهي عن طريق وسيط الي هو انا وانت تعرف ان هلا وعبدالله مكانتهم غاليه عندي ابشر بسعدك انا بكلمه وكانها مبادره مني
صقر..كفوا والله الحين وين الغداء
سعود..تعال نروح لامل شكلها نستنا


ببيت ام صقر كانوا مجتمعين عالغداء 

هلا..يمه كلم خالد يقول بيجي هالاسبوع
ام صقر..الله يوصله بالسلامه متى كلم
هلا..من شوي وقلت له اننا نتغدأ
ام صقر..حسبي الله على عدوانك ليه ماخليتيني اكلمك
هلا..هههههههه ماقال وين امي
نجود..ياكذبك مكلمته عندي وقالت له كلمها بعدين خلنا نتغدى
هلا غصت بالاكل..بسم الله منك مايفوتك شئ 
ام صقر..قومي اتصلي عليه
هلا بزعل..يمه بكمل اكلي
ام صقر..اقول قومي 
هلا..خلي مزون تتصل شوفيها ماتأكل
ام صقر وانتبهت لمزون..ليه ماتكلين يابنتي
مزون..شبعت ياخالتي
اام صقر..مايصير يابنتي
مزون..ان شاء الله بأكل خالتي
الكل انتهى من اكله ونست ام صقر سالفة خالد..


بالليا كانت امل مع سلطان وقدروا بجلسه هاديه رايقه يغسلون الالام ست سنين بعد ماقرروا انهم يتنازلون عن امور كثيره حتى تستمر حياتهم ولاتنهد بسبب افعال بسيطه لولا انها تراكمت ماكانت اثرت بهالشكل الكبير ..

كلمت امل مزون وقالت لها كل الي صار 
مزون..الله يسعدكم بس عندي سؤال يحتاج اجابه
امل بفرح..اسألي
مزون..ليه مااحد حاول من اهله يصالحكم..رفض وقال بالحرف اذا قالت طلقني بطلقها لكن محاولات الصلح رفضها وهذا كله كبرياء كذاب
مزون..ههههههههه وينه يسمعك
امل..قلتها بوجهه
مزون..الله يسعدكمومتى بترجعين
امل..بعد اسبوع 
مزون..ماهو قليل 
امل..ههههههههه هذا بعد المحاولات
مزون..يالله اجل الله يعينك عالسوق
امل..وانتي مابتطلعين معي
مزون..والله انتي شايفه وضعي بس نجود وهلا معك
امل وتضحك..الله يعيني عليهم
مزون..امين


بنفس الوقت كان سعود وعبدالله سهرانين مع بعض وسأل سعود عبدالله بعد سوالف طويله 

سعود ..عبدالله مافكرت تتزوج
عبدالله باابتسامته الدائمه..ليه فكرت انت
سعود ويتنهد..لاتجاوبني بسؤال 
عبدالله..لاتتنهد ياعم ليه تعمل بنفسك كذا بس ولايهمك بجاوبك فكرت بس مأجل الموضوع شوي
سعود باابتسامه..وليه التأجيل
عبدالله..ظروف كثيره لكن بدت تنحل ولله الحمد
سعود..والعروس من هي
عبدالله..الي الله كاتبها لي 
سعود ويبتسم ..اعرف يعني لسى مابحثت
عبدالله..قصدك الولده بحثت
سعود ويعدل جلسته..طيب لاتدقق على كلامي انا عندي لك شور
عبدالله..سمعنا ماعندك
سعود..هلا بنت اختي 
عبدالله متفاجئ..هلا بنت عمتي 
سعود..اسمعنى انت حر لكن هلا بنت ماعليها كلام من كل النواحي 
عبدالله..بس انا ابي وحده ملتزمه
سعود..انا معك هلا ماهي ملتزمه مثلك لكن تقدر انك تعينها يعني بااسلوبك بسهوله تقدر تخليها تتخلى عن امور كثيره تافهه وماتسوى مثل الاغاني وغيرها لكن هلا بحجابها ملتزمه
عبدالله ..كلامك منطقي بس يحتاج تفكير
سعود ويقوم بيطلع..فكر والقرار لك انا قلت لك رائي ويالله تصبح على خير
عبدالله..وانت من اهله 

طلع سعود وترك عبدالله يفكر بااقتراحه بان تكون هلا بنت عمته زوجته .. 

تحدد يوم الاربعاء يكون يوم رجعت امل لسلطان ..وبنفس اليوم بيوصل خالد بااجازه لمدة اسبوع لرياض..لكن قبل هاليوم وتحديداً يوم الثلاثاء العصر كانت نجود بالصاله تتفرج عالتلفزيون لحالها ودخلت عليها الخدامه ومعها لوحه حطتها عالكنبه قبال نجود الي سالتها
نجود..مين فيه
الخدامه..بابا سعود اعطي انا وروح

طلعت الخدامه وتركة نجود تتأمل اللوحه بااعجاب وحزن ماقدرت تقاومه مسكت القلم وبدت تكتب احساس اللوحه الي تحمل بحر هايج امواجه عاليه بس بين الامواج كان الالم والحزن الي واضح جدا 

هلا..الله ياعيني سعود عندنا
نجود..لاجابتها الخدامه تقول اعطاها وراح
هلا..خطير سعود رسمه رائعه
نجود..ايه مشاء الله عليه 
هلا..بس احسها هالمره غامضه
نجود..كيف
هلا..فيه فرح وامل وحزن

سمعوا صوت سعود برا وطلعت نجود من الصاله بسرعه ودخلت هلا خالها الي ابتسم ووقف مع هلا يتفرج عالوحه وجلس قبالها


هلا ..مشاء الله عليك خالي شو هالرسمه 
سعود..عجبتك
هلا..مره 
سعود وظل يناظر الوحه والتفت على هلا بس شافها مشغوله تقرا وطاحت عينه على ورقه جنبه عنوانها

----------


## زهور الريف

(((أحزان مجففه)))


ليلٍ اسود ..
بحر هايجٍ ..
موج متلاطم .. 
ويرتفع صوت الرعد فوقه ..
وتتصادم سماه بموجه ..
ويظهر ذاك الشكل ..
شعرٍ اسود منسدل ..
يبعثره موج من بحر هايجٍ ..
ونشوفها يد غادره ترتفع ..
تحمل بكفها سكين !! 
يا تذبحه او تنذبح ..
مسكين كافي مامضىله من ذيك سنين ..
ياترى ..؟؟
هو يحبها ؟! هي تملكه ؟!
ولا مجرد صورة مبهمة ..
اتقنتها ريشة الرسام ..
ياترى !!
هي تخونه..؟؟ هو يودها..؟؟
كني شفت بعيونه بقايا حنين ..
ابسألك ..؟؟
ياترى هي تجرحك ؟
او تحبسك طول السنين ..
ياترى تبي تذبحك ؟!
كأنك تمتلك سرٍ كبير ..
وعيونك بتفضحك ..هي الي تعرفك 
ابسألك..؟؟
هذا حزنٍ لفى يبي يستقر ..؟؟
غريبه هو بقلبك دايم مستقر ..
اتركه لايلقى له مكان وخله يحتضر 
جاء الوقت الي ينكسر به قيد الحزن 
ويترك القلب يتهنئ ويحب ..
كان ظنك انك بهمك وحيد ..
وان كلك امتلى بطعون غدر تجدد تزيد
تعــــال ..
تعال شفني ..
وش تقول ؟!! 
بكل ثانيه انجرح ..
وكل جسمي طعون ..
لاتظن الشقا لك مخلوق..
لا واللذي خلق موتي والحياه ..
كل تقاسم فرحه ويا شقاه ..
يا يطغى الفرح ولا الهموم ..
تعال شفني كيف عايشه ..
تدري في كل يوم اعايش حزنك ..
وتدري ان السكين ماخلت فيني مكان ..
طعنات في كل كلي ومابقى لي ..
غير قلبٍ ينزف اهات وانين ..
ودمعة متعلقه برمش هالعين ..
تتنتظر ارمش لها وتنزل وتهين ..
كان جرحك واحد ..
وطعنتك وحده ..
ياكثرها جروحي ..
كان ودك روح ولمها ..
اجمع شتاتها ثم ضمها ..
صدّقت وش كثر جروحي كثااااااار ..
لو تقعد سنين ماتقدر تعدها..
شفت ورود الكون وشلون ؟!
خذلك ورده وتركها تجف ...
شف شكلها بعدها وشلون يصير ..
بسرعه تتفتت بيدينك وتطير ..
هذي هي همومنا .. هذي هي الاحزان ..
مثل الورود الملونه ..
تكون ندّيه بالاول ..
ثم نجففها وتطييييير ..
هذي همومنا ..
تصيبنا بقوة وتصدمنا ..
ثم نبكي عليها ونصيح ..
ثم(ن) تجف دموعنا ..
ماعادت تطيح ..
وقتها ..
تكون احزاننا رحلت ..

ياانت
ياانت ..
بريشتك حولتها احزانك 
بس وينها احزاني 
منهو يجففها وتطير ..؟؟
أه أه يمكن بيسقيها الغدر
ويحميها الالم 
وتداريها الجراح
وتظل عايشه فيني ومعي وماتجف
ياهمومي كوني مره مثل ورودي
وجفي وتفتفتي وطيري 
وخليني ارجع احب واحس ..

( الخاطره لرائعه اختي عاشقة الوهم )

سعود ..هلا انتي كتبتي هالكلام
هلا وبزعل..مو من حقك تقراه
سعود..اوكي اسف بس انتي الي كاتبته
هلا..لا
سعود..مين..؟؟
هلا..مو مهم عطني الورقه
سعود ويبعد الورقه..جاوبيني
هلا..خلني اشوف شو مكتوب
سعود..خاطره
هلا ..نجود بنت عمي
سعود ومسك الورقه..بخذها
هلا مستغربه..لا والله
سعود..اجل اكتبها لي
هلا ..سعود مااقدر
سعود..اسمعيني وخلي عنك المثاليه 
هلا..اسفه 
سعود..اوكي خذي الورقه
هلا..سعود لاتزعل 
سعود..روحي نادي امك خلني اسلم عليها
هلا..والله مايليق عليك الزعل 
سعود..روحي 
طلعت هلا ومسك سعود القلم وكتب الخاطره على بعض اوراقه ورجعها مكانها وبعد ماجلس مع اخته طلع ورجع يقرا الخاطره للمره الثانيه والثالثه والعاشره ولاقدر يوصل لربع احساس هالبنت اليتيمه الي واضح ان الحزن سيطر عليها لدرجة اي حزن ثاني تشوفه قليل وتافهه قدام احزانها



الاربعاء وصل خالد الصباح وطبعا ماكان فيه غير امه جلس معها وبعدها دخل ينام ..

امل رفضت انها تعمل اي شئ طلعت من بيت اهلها لبيت سلطان بكل هدوء ولاكأنهم لهم ست سنوات مفترقين 

بالسياره

سلطان مبتسم..كأني بحلم
امل ..الاحلام دائما حلوه
سلطان..بس بسرعه تنتهي وانا ابيك معي طول عمري
امل..انت الي ضيعت من عمرنا ست سنين
سلطان..هههههههه خلاص اموول ذليتيني 
امل..حتى تحس بقيمة الايام ولاتزعلني
سلطان..وانا اقدر اعيدها خلاص

----------


## زهور الريف

في بيت ام صقر كان خالد جالس مع امه 

خالد..يمه بطلبك
ام صقر..قول يمه 
خالد..بتزوج
ام صقر..هذي الساعه المباركه
خالد..لان نقلي مطول ولاعاد اتحمل الوحده هناك مليت
ام صقر..ابشر من عيوني من بكرا ادور لك
هلا..شو تدورين له
ام صقر..بسم الله مايفوتك شئ بدور له عروس
هلا مبسوطه..بتتزوج الف مبروك
خالد..عندك لي عروس 
هلا ..شرايك بنجود
خالد..لا ماابي اقارب
ام صقر..ليه
خالد..بس 
هلا ..خلني افكر 
صقرالسلام عليكم
الكل..وعليكم السلام 
صقر..شخباركم
هلا..خالد بيتزوج
خالد..هههههههههههههه ماعندك وقت
صقر..صدق
خالد..ان شاء الله
صقر..الله يكتب لك الي فيه الخير هلا نادي مزون ونجود وتعالوا 
هلا..طيب 
ام صقر..شفيكم
صقر ..الحين بقولكم السالفه 
دخلت مزون ونجود وسلموا عالكل وجلسوا 
صقر قام وحط قبالهم ملف ..هذي اوراق تخص كل ميراثكم من عمي 
مزون..شلون
صقر..ابوي اتصل علي واعطاني هالملف وقال هذا حق بنات عمك كامل ويستسمح منكم 
مزون..الله يسامحه 
نجود..كل شئ نقدر نرجعه بس احساس الكرامه والامل والسعاده مستحيل عن اذنكم 
طلعت نجود وطلعت لها مزون



وصل سعود بالليل لبيت ام صقر وحصل الكل موجود

سعود..السلام عليكم
الكل..وعليكم السلام 
سلم على خالد..الحمد الله عالسلامه
خالد..الله يسلمك
سعود..شلونك ياام صقر
ام صقر..بخير وانت شلونك
سعود..تمام
صقر..بار ك لخالد قرر يتزوج
سعود مستغرب..الف مبروك
خالد..الله يبارك فيك
سعود..تعال خالد ابيك بموضوع براا
طلع سعود مع خالد للملحق وحصل اللوحه وظل خالد مبهور بالاحاس الي حسه وهو يتامل اللوحه

سعود..انا بيوم وعدتك احكي لك قصة عالم دموعي بس لما تكتم لوحته وجاء الوقت الي احكيها لك 
خالد..اذا هالشئ يضايقك انسى خلاص وارمي كل شئ وراء ظهرك
سعود..ماراح اقولك تفاصيل معرفتي فيها عرفتها بالصدفه وانا رايح زياره للمستشفى لواحد من العيال كانت منهاه وتصيح المهم تكررت زياراتي وكررت الصدف المتعمده وعرفتها يوم بعد يوم وشهر بعد شهر لحد ماوصلنا لسنين حبيتها بكل ماتعني الكلمه من معنى تمنينت اليوم الي اتزوجها فيها عرفت تفاصيل حياتي من صوتها تتغير نفسيتي وحالي يتبدل 
خالد ولاول مره يشوف الضعف بعيون سعود ..وبعدين
سعود ويبتسم..كلمتني وبكل برود قالت خلاص بتزوج

احتد صوت سعود وقف وكمل..تعرف شو احساس والانسانه الوحيده الي ساكنه قلبك تتزوج غيرك ..تعرف شو الاحساسس لما تكتشف انها طايره من الفرح ..تعرف لما تتخيل الانسانه الي شفتها زوجتك تروح لغيرك..او بمعنى اوضح تعرف لما تحس بالفرح وفجاه ينسرق منك ومن نفس الشخص الي اهداك اياه خساره ياعبير حبيتك من كل قلبي 
خالد..ليه ماتزوجتها
سعود..تقول لو تزوجنا زواجنا بيفشل لانه بالاساس خطا
خالد..معها حق
صرخ سعود..طيب ليه لعبت بقلبي واحساسي ومشاعري ليه خلتني احبها تعذبت انجرحت انطعنت من هالانسانه 
خالد..انساها
سعود..ههههههه تصدق على قد ماحبيتها رحمتها لما ترجتني ماافضحها اول شئ استغربت قلت افضحك وانا احبك لكن بعد مافكرت عرفت اني غبي والا بوقتنا فيه حب
خالد..فيه بس نادر
سعود..خلاص قلت لك مختصر القصه لاني لو قلت التفاصيل بتنزل دموعي وعبير ماتستاهل الا لوحه ورسمه اعتبرها من اسوا مارسمت 
خالد..ربي بيعوضك 
سعود..من قررت تتزوج
خالد..قلت لامي تدور لي
سعود..وبنت عمك
خالد..نجود لاماابي من الاقارب
سعود..امممم اوكي انا بخطبها

خالد منصدم..بتتزوج..؟؟
سعود..ايه وبروح اقول لاختي وصقر تعال 
طلع سعود مع صقر عند اهله 

سعود..ام صقر قررت اتزوج
ام صقر ..تتزوج مابغيت هذي الساعه المباركه
صقر..واخيرا
سعود..وبخطب بنت عمك
صقر مستغرب..نجود 
سعود..ايه 
صقر..بس من ابوي تطلبها
سعود..ماعندي مانع


###صور من بين البوم السنين ###


#هلا ..يمه عبدالله ولد خالي 
ام صقر..ايه ولا بتلاقين مثله
هلا وبفرح..بس 
ام صقر..طولنا ماردينا عليهم يالله 
هلا..اوكي
ام صقر..ردي مثل العالم
هلا باابتسامه تحضن امها..موافقه
ام صقر ..الف مبروك والله يوفقك#


#امل..تناسبك صدقني
خالد..جواهر اسمها حلو
امل وتضحك..ورسمها حلو واخلاقها حلوه
خالد..بتوافق تسكن معي برا الرياض
امل ..بتوافق لان الي يعنيها الحب هي انسانه حالمه
خالد..توكلنا على الله #

----------


## زهور الريف

#بدر..عبدالله انت انسان غيرت حياتي
عبدالله..عبدالله انت الي غيرتها
بدر..جزاك الله كل خير رغم اني انسان مريض لي اشهر هنا ماحسيت لاني عايش بحلاوة الايمان خليتني اندم على كل ثانيه مرت من حياتي
عبدالله..الله يثبتك 
بدر..امين ويوفقك ويسعدك
عبدالله..اجمعين#


#بالثلث الاخير من الليل الكل نايم الا هي تصلي وتتهجد وترفع اكفها لله طالبه عفوه وغفرانه 
هذي هي غاده الي تغيرت حياتها للاحسن وانضمت لمدرسة تحفيظ القران وحفظت الى الان خمس اجزاء ..هي هي غاده الي عاشت حياة الترف والغرور والانحراف ربي فتح على قلبها الله يثبتها ويهدينا جميعا ..#


#امل..وافقت بس بشرط مثل ماقلت لك
سعود..تبي تعرف اوكي اتصلي عليها
امل..ليه 
سعود..اتصلي اقول 
اتصلت على نجود وبعد السلام طلب منها سعود تقولها تسكت واخذ الجوال
سعود..السلام عليكم اعرف انه تصرف خطأ لكن بقول لك بااختصار قصتي الي كل يعرف 
ان بحياتي انسانه صح كانت بحياتي بس تبخرت خلاص حب تم بطريقه عن طريق علاقه وانتهت الي انهاها هي قالت بتتزوج وقلت الله يوفقك التفاصيل مالها اي معنى هذي هي الحقيقه والله يعلم اني قررت الزواج بقناعه مو عشان انساها لانها خلاص صفحه احترقت من حياتي مالها اي وجود معك امل 
امل..هلا نجود
نجود..اهلين
امل..سوري نجود بس 
قاطعتها نجود..خلاص انا موافقه#


#دخل بصمت الكل كان يرقبه باابتسامه قرب عندها وحب راسها وبنظرة حب
صقر..خوفتيني عليك الحمد الله عالسلامه
مزون بتعب وابتسامه..الله يسلمك
صقر..صرتي ام 
مزون..وانت ابو جود
ابتسم والتفت عالبنت الصغيره ومساعدة امل حضنها وظل دقايق حاضنها والكل بكى واولهم مزون الي قالت بصوت عالي ..الحمد لله ربي عوضني فيك
ابتسم صقر..واهداني احلى مزون
اامل بضحكه..بس خلاص انت وياها#


##انتهت القصه لكن باقي لقطات لثواني ##


*امنيات وخالد ..عاشوا حياة حب وامل لكن ناقصها ضحكة طفل لكن هذا مااثر على حبهم عايش واملهم بالله كبير 

*سعود ونجود..حياتهم بالبدايه كانت صعبه بس مع الايام استرجعت نجود نفسها المرحه واسترجع سعود ثقته بالحب وعاشوا احلى حب مع صرخة اول مولود لهم عبدالله 

*غاده..تزوجت انسان ملتزم وبدت تشوف الحياة اروع مع اهل زوجها الي عايشين ببيئه رائعه لانها تراعي الله بكل شئ 

*بدر..بدت حالته تتحسن بس مازال تعبان وهالشئ يزيده قرب من حلقات الذكر والتحفيظ الي اصبح يداوم عليها واثر على مجموعه كبيره من اصدقاءه 

*امل وسلطان..احلى حب ممكن يترجم هو حبهم لانه كان حب معذاب واحلى مابالحب عذابه على رائي سلطان 

*مزون وصقر..استقرار رائع هادي مع بنتهم جود واخوها الي بالطريق 


انتهى

----------


## طفلة

_سلمت يمناك على ما كتبت، والله يعطيك العافية_ 
_وننتظر جديدك._

----------


## فروله

يسلموووووووو على القصه
ويعطيك العافية
وشكرا

----------

